# Un amplificador integrado para principiantes (amplificador + preamplificador + fuente)



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 10, 2022)

Luego de construir el *amplificador de museo* me vino la idea de que sería bueno disponer en el foro de un tema que contemple el diseño y construcción de un *pequeño amplificador* integrado completo: amplificador + preamplificador + fuente para que los principiantes, novatos y alumnos de escuelas técnicas tengan un lugar desde comenzar y evolucionar. Y digo pequeño para que el costo sea completamente acotado pero que aún así permita musicalizar *un ambiente (uno)* de cualquier casa de tamaño "normal".

También buscaremos que el tema incluya el diseño y construcción de el/los gabinete/s, por que esto suele ser un punto muy débil (de hecho el más débil) en la construcción de equipos de audio que finalmente terminan funcionando ocultos para que nadie vea el engendro que hicimos.

Los viejos amplificadores eran, por varios motivos, de poca potencia y eso permitía un precio mas o menos accesible, y para ser sinceros, cualquier habitación (entre 6 y 9m2) o living de una casa *normal* (no mucho mas de 25m2) puede llenarse de sonido hasta niveles insoportables con una potencia que no exceda los 15 o 20 watts. Por esto vamos a ir por un amplificador integrado de esa potencia para que el costo de materiales sea lo más reducido posible y si se quema algo no tengamos que llorar durante semanas.

Como de costumbre, la idea también es reciclar la mayor cantidad de cosas posible pero sin pichulear al extremo de usar componentes de dudosa calidad o de estado desconocido con los que luego secan la mente en el foro por que no logran que funcione. Si tengo que dar precios, lo voy a hacer en dólares por que serán mucho mas estables que si los doy en la moneda de mi país (que además nadie reconoce).

En mi mente dá vueltas la siguiente imagen: este amplificador tendrá una etapa de potencia de 15+15W hecha con transistores (los mas baratos que soporten la potencia buscada sin riesgo), acoplado con capacitor para no tener que hacer protectores de parlantes y gastar extra (sobre todo en relays de potencia), alimentado con fuente de simple polaridad, con un preamplificador con circuitos integrados baratos pero de buena calidad y capaz de manejar las entradas que se disponen en la actualidad (CD/DVD, DAC, Bluetooth, salida de celular, etc), una fuente de alimentación de bajo ripple y costo muy accesible, un transformador que se pueda comprar fácilmente en el comercio a costo "accesible" (o bien que pueda construir quien encare este amplificador @Rorschach --> teléfonooo), un gabinete construido sin gastar mucho dinero con cosas que podemos encontrar en la basura (fuentes de PC, recortes de MDF, papel de aluminio de la cocina, etc) y acá llamamos @malesi que tiene experiencia haciendo estas cosas bonitas y baratas.

Demás está decir que, como siempre, están invitados a participar todos lo que puedan aportar know-how (y risas también   )

*PD: *Este tema puede demorar hasta 30 años en finalizarse, así que les pido que se armen de paciencia aquellos que decidan leerlo...

Empecemos:
*1- El amplificador:*
Luego que logré hacer funcionar el Texas de 7 a 70W (que son de 35 a 50 a fin de cuentas) comencé a pensar en este tema, pero no quise traer la versión de 15 watts para tirarla a los principiantes por que no veo muy potable que recorran todo el camino que hice yo en el tema antes referido: no saben manejar un simulador, no tienen osciloscopio ni generador de funciones, el tester es uno barato sin muchas posibilidades y el conocimiento de electrónica es de básico a nulo, lo que puede provocar lo que me causó a mí cuando era muy joven: un embole mayúsculo y 40 años de estudios y espera.
Entre los circuitos que encontré, está el famoso Fapesa de 15W:


Por supuesto, el Texas de 15W:


Y tambien uno mas moderno, pero tipo old-school, creado por Rod Elliot de *Elliot Sound Products* del que me voy a tomar la libertad de descargar la imagen por que ya ha cambiado de URL varias veces y luego se pierden los links:


He simulado las tres versiones y funcionan bien, peeeero:
a)- La Fapesa era históricamente excelente, pero la parva de capacitores de bajo valor que tiene me dá mala espina, sobre todo por que es una etapa con dos realimentaciones separadas - en DC y AC - y tiene varios capacitores en lugares un poco "inverosímiles" que me hacen dudar de proponerla. Además, si bien funciona OK, me aparece un pico de 1dB entre 5 y 60Hz (mas o menos) que se atenúa a medida que aumento la señal de entrada (tipo loudness incorporado).

b)- La Texas tiene esa corrección RC múltiple en la etapa Amplificadora de Tensión (VAS) y si se le quita comienzan los problemas, al menos en la simulación, pero tiene lindos pares Sziklai en la etapa de salida, lo que disminuye los requerimientos sobre el servocontrol del bias.

c)- La de ESP es un circuito que tiene la base del Fapesa, en la entrada y el VAS, pero mucho mas "natural" y sin tantos capacitores descolgados por ahí. Sin embargo es diferente en la etapa de salida ya que usa pares darlington PNP y NPN. Este diseño está claramente estipulado que es para "experimentar y aprender" y Rod Elliot ha eliminado muchas cosas que *SI* tienen los amplificadores "denserio": servocontrol de la polarización estática (Fapesa y Texas si lo tienen), resistencias de emisor de bajo valor para no desperdiciar potencia ahí, etc.

Entonces se me ocurrió tomar de cada uno lo que yo considero mejor y hacer un diseño "mezcla" que habrá que probar y evaluar primero en simulación y luego en la vida real:

Ahí se puede ver que tomé la entrada y el VAS del amplificador de ESP, el servocontrol de bias del Fapesa y la etapa de salida con pares Sziklai del Texas, pegotié todo, ajusté la ganancia para lograr la máxima salida con la misma entrada del Fapesa (350mVrms) y la misma alimentación de 38V. Y quedó lo que está en la imagen de arriba que es una captura de Simetrix.

Las primeras simulaciones son muy prometedoras aunque hay algunas cosas potencialmente peligrosas (sobre todo para los principiantes) y debo corregirlas, tal como el brutal ancho de banda de casi 2.5MHz que haría que el amplificador oscilara con solo mirarlo o si usamos un layout de medio pelo en el PCB.
Les dejo algunas imágenes de las simulaciones:
Salida y THD:

Respuesta en frecuencia (con 220pF en el VAS para achicar el ancho de banda):


Despues seguimos...
.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2022)

Belleza el sonido del Fapesa ese 

P.D.: Y anda de primera !


----------



## tiovik (May 10, 2022)

El fapesa es un bicho noble, si haces cosas raras con los capacitores se la banca (bah, masacras el ancho de banda), salvo que hagas la barrabasada de un compañero de la ENET 12 que ELIMINO C8 y C4 y salio transmitiendo en AM antes de detonar la etapa de potencia


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 10, 2022)

tiovik dijo:


> El fapesa es un bicho noble, si haces cosas raras con los capacitores se la banca (bah, masacras el ancho de banda), salvo que hagas la barrabasada de un compañero de la ENET 12 que ELIMINO C8 y C4 y salio transmitiendo en AM antes de detonar la etapa de potencia


Es que el problema no es eliminar C8 y C4 sino dejar C7 en el valor chiquito que tiene. Si le acotás el ancho de banda en el VAS estabilizás todo el sistema por que metés un polo dominante en la función de transferencia. Con el capacitor de Miller (C7) de 27pF en el VAS tenés un ancho de banda de 2.5MHz   y a ese hay que plancharlo por que si nó va a oscilar como loco.

Hace unos meses un usuario realizó una consulta sobre el amplificador RCA de 100W de los 70's: tenía dos etapas y a una le había cambiado un transistor que se había quemado y ahora tenía un transmisor de AM DPM!! Ese amplificador no lleva el capacitor de Miller, así que cuando le metió el de 100pF que le dijimos comenzó a funcionar a la perfección. El otro canal que estaba original no oscilaba vaya Dios a saber por qué, pero es probable que los transistores antediluvianos que tenía tuvieran terrible capacidad base-colector propia de la pastilla y eso oficiaba como estabilizador. Cuando puso un transistor moderno....PUFFF!!!!


----------



## tiovik (May 10, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que el problema no es eliminar C8 y C4 sino dejar C7 en el valor chiquito que tiene. Si le acotás el ancho de banda en el VAS estabilizás todo el sistema por que metés un polo dominante en la función de transferencia. Con el capacitor de Miller (C7) de 27pF en el VAS tenés un ancho de banda de 2.5MHz   y a ese hay que plancharlo por que si nó va a oscilar como loco.
> 
> Hace unos meses un usuario realizó una consulta sobre el amplificador RCA de 100W de los 70's: tenía dos etapas y a una le había cambiado un transistor que se había quemado y ahora tenía un transmisor de AM DPM!! Ese amplificador no lleva el capacitor de Miller, así que cuando le metió el de 100pF que le dijimos comenzó a funcionar a la perfección. El otro canal que estaba original no oscilaba vaya Dios a saber por qué, pero es probable que los transistores antediluvianos que tenía tuvieran terrible capacidad base-colector propia de la pastilla y eso oficiaba como estabilizador. Cuando puso un transistor moderno....PUFFF!!!!


El genio que hizo el experimento buscaba sacarle mas agudos (WTF!  ), asi termino. Por cierto los transistores antiguos solían tener una calidad de manufactura bastante discutible en algunos casos.
Yo hoy por hoy con componentes actuales (sobretodo si son auténticos) tendría muchísimo cuidado con el valor de los capacitores y el layout del circuito. No creo que sea muy difícil acercarse bastante al máximo teórico si lo construis como corresponde.
Por otro lado, limitar el BW a 100 KHz me parece mas que razonable, muchos buenos amplificadores (inclusive muchos considerados Hi-End) tienen ese ancho de banda o poco mas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 12, 2022)

Ayer hice algunas simulaciones adicionales y llegué a este esquemático "final":

que básicamente es el mismo que antes pero con algunos cambios menores:
1- Alimentación disminuida a 34V, por que se puede lograr fácil con un transformador de 24V o de 12+12V y eso se consigue fácil....aunque haya que pagar una pequeña reducción de la potencia de salida (alrededor de 1W menos).

2- Cambio del capacitor de salida de 2200uF a solo 1000uF por que la diferencia en la respuesta en baja frecuencia tiene el punto de -3dB en 12.6Hz mientras que con 2200uF está en 8.8Hz. Es una diferencia muuuy pequeña para una diferencia de costo relativamente importante aunque hay algo de efecto hasta los 40Hz mientras que con 2200uF eso ocurre cerca de los 20Hz. En fin...cada uno puede decidir que hacer.

3- EL valor de C7 lo aumenté a 220pF, lo que limita la respuesta en alta frecuencia a 292kHz. El efecto del filtro pasabajos logrado por efecto Miller se introduce un poquito en el extremo superior de la zona de 20kHz y molesta una fracción de dB (algo así como 0.5dB) y considero que es inescuchable. De todas formas C7 puede reducirse hasta 100pF sin mucho problema, aunque en ese caso la frecuencia de corte superior se extiende un poco mas allá de 600kHz.



4- También he cambiado los BD139/140 por BC639/640 tal como ESP lo propone en su diseño, lo que es una buena idea por que aunque manejan un poco menos de corriente que los BD, son mas baratos y van a facilitar el montaje en un disipador ad-hoc junto al servocontrol del bias ("pienso" usar la misma técnica que usé en el amplificador de museo, con un trozo de aluminio de 3mm limado en redondo para calzar los transistores TO-92. El que no tenga aluminio de 3mm podrá usar un recorte de disipador de fuente de PC, que si bien es un poco mas delgado, también es lo suficientemente sólido).

Ahora me voy a poner a diseñar el PCB...*y volveré*.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 15, 2022)

Acá les dejo una primera aproximación al PCB de UN amplificador. Mide 56.8 x 75.63 mm y la idea es que entren dos amplificadores en un recorte comercial de 10x15cm y ver si el recorte que sobra alcanza para el PCB del preamplificador...

Está ruteada entera y tiene tres pequeños puentes por que hay que respetar la posición de algunos componentes, como que los dos drivers y el control del bias estén en la misma línea para poder sujetarlos del mismo disipador a los tres. También la posición del trimpot, para que pueda ajustarse por un costado. También debe tener la menor cantidad de conectores para que salga mas barato...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 18, 2022)

Luego del censo estuve jugando un rato con el PCB y le hice algunos pequeños cambios, sobre todo para poder colocar el disipador sobre los drivers + el control del bias. Quedó esto:

Y la vista del cobre es esta:

No se les vaya a ocurrir usarla hasta que no verifique si funciona OK, por que "creo" que hay que modificar un par de cosas para achicar un poquito el PCB, pero al menos ya caben dos PCB en un recorte de 10x15cm de pertinax o lo que sea que usen.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 18, 2022)

Me gustó el tema, pero me perdí si estás usando el de FAPESA de 15Watts o el de Elliot... de 70Watts... Por lo pronto, prestaré atención a tu proyecto...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 18, 2022)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Me gustó el tema, pero me perdí si estás usando el de FAPESA de 15Watts o el de Elliot... de 70Watts... Por lo pronto, prestaré atención a tu proyecto...


Jajajajaja!!!!
No es ni uno ni otro, es una mezcla de los tres tomando lo que mas me gusta de cada uno!!


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 18, 2022)

Preguntas tontas pero,
¿Requsitos de la fuente de poder?
¿Impedancia del parlante?
¿Potencia sonora?

Espro no incomodar con tantas preguntas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 18, 2022)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Preguntas tontas pero,
> ¿Requsitos de la fuente de poder?
> ¿Impedancia del parlante?
> ¿Potencia sonora?
> ...


Naaaa...no incomodás nada.
La fuente debe entregar de 34 a 40V en simple polaridad de CC a 2 o 2.5A para estéreo. Puede ser un poco menos pero depende de lo bueno que sea el transformador...

La impedancia del parlante es 8 o 6 ohms. Puede trabajar con 4 ohms pero hay que retocar un par de cosas.

La potencia de salida está calculada en 15W pero puede llegar hasta 20W dependiendo de la tensión de alimentación final. Para mantener el costo bajo y en lo posible no pelear con transistores truchos he usado Tip41/42 y no tienen un SOA muy amplio que digamos...

La idea de este mini-proyecto es juntar varios diseños simples y económicos en los que se puedan reutilizar y reciclar componentes y materiales fácilmente disponibles, y finalmente lograr un sistema de audio de muy buena calidad, que cualquiera pueda hacer para su hogar y con un costo lo mas bajo posible...con reciclado incluido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 18, 2022)

Y les dejo la idea del preamplificador que estoy pensando usar: es el control de tono del *P94 *de ESP con el control de Volumen de Baxandall que propone usar D. Self.

Este esquema usa tres A.O. dobles, pero aunque los TL072 y los NE5532 son muy baratos, no pueden usarse ambos en forma intercambiable hasta que arregle algunos detalles del circuito...y aún le falta el control de Balance.

Bue...por ahora está en estudio...


----------



## tiovik (May 18, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y les dejo la idea del preamplificador que estoy pensando usar: es el control de tono del *P94 *de ESP con el control de Volumen de Baxandall que propone usar D. Self.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 282370
> Este esquema usa tres A.O. dobles, pero aunque los TL072 y los NE5532 son muy baratos, no pueden usarse ambos en forma intercambiable hasta que arregle algunos detalles del circuito...y aún le falta el control de Balance.
> 
> Bue...por ahora está en estudio...


Para los niveles de señal que se manejan en esa etapa (parece todo "line level") deberíamos estar bien con los TL072 (bah, me parece a mi).

Lo que si, yo trataría de que ambos canales corran dentro de chips independientes. Pienso que eso puede simplificar el diseño del PCB aparte de maximizar la separación de canales (IMHO).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 19, 2022)

tiovik dijo:


> Para los niveles de señal que se manejan en esa etapa (parece todo "line level") deberíamos estar bien con los TL072 (bah, me parece a mi).


Seee ...efectivamente son todos niveles de línea por que en la actualidad ya no existe acceso masivo a bandejas tocadiscos, ni decks ni sintonizadores...y casi que tampoco reproductores de CD y DVD   ya todas la señales provienen del dominio digital incluyendo el streaming, así que este preamplificador tendrá entradas para CD/DVD, DAC y bluetooth...y todas son señales entre 1V y 2V de amplitud máxima.
Lo que sí me va a traer problemas es que cosa usar para conmutar las entradas y que el costo y la facilidad de adquisición no se vayan al diablo.



tiovik dijo:


> Lo que si, yo trataría de que ambos canales corran dentro de chips independientes. Pienso que eso puede simplificar el diseño del PCB aparte de maximizar la separación de canales (IMHO)


Lo de los canales en chips independientes no lo creo necesario. Según la hoja de datos, la separación entre canales es de 120dB en el TL072 y 110dB en el NE5532, y a esos niveles es mucho mas probable tener "acoplamiento" por deficiencias en el diseño del PCB que entre los A.O. del mismo chip. Además, usar chips separados complica mucho el layout del PCB aparte de que estoy jugando con lograr un PCB de 40 x 150 mm máximo...que vendría siendo lo que sobra del recorte de 10 x 15cm propuesto para la construcción de los amplificadores en estéreo.

Al menos, es lo que estoy imaginando....🤷‍♂️


----------



## tiovik (May 19, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Seee ...efectivamente son todos niveles de línea por que en la actualidad ya no existe acceso masivo a bandejas tocadiscos, ni decks ni sintonizadores...y casi que tampoco reproductores de CD y DVD   ya todas la señales provienen del dominio digital incluyendo el streaming, así que este preamplificador tendrá entradas para CD/DVD, DAC y bluetooth...y todas son señales entre 1V y 2V de amplitud máxima.
> Lo que sí me va a traer problemas es que cosa usar para conmutar las entradas y que el costo y la facilidad de adquisición no se vayan al diablo.
> 
> 
> ...


Ojo, son paranoias mías unidas al hecho de que si hago el canal "L" el "R" es simplemente un gemelo identico (hay que evitar la fatiga... ).

Ojo que nada impide armarle un buen pre de fono para los "aficionados" al vinilo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 19, 2022)

tiovik dijo:


> Ojo que nada impide armarle un buen pre de fono para los "aficionados" al vinilo...


Si, seguro que sí. Se hace un pre de phono externo con salida de nivel de línea y mandás esa salida a cualquiera de las entradas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2022)

Parece que el hilo estuvo detenido en el tiempo, pero yo estuve buscando soluciones de bajo costo y buena performance para el preamplificador.
La que estaba diseñando previamente la completé y funciona OK en la simulación, peeero usa cuatro A.O. dobles, tres potenciómetros dobles y uno simple y unos cuantos componentes pasivos, sobre todo para el control de tono:

Pero recordé que tengo un TDA1524A que es un preamplificador completo de un solo chip, que usa solo 4 potenciómetros simples, tiene control de loudness y permite una amplificación entre -80 a +21dB (medio pasada para esta aplicación, pero bué...ya veremos). También recordé que @mnicolau *ya había publicado un PCB para este chip* hace una parva de años, así que la busqué para ver que tal estaba. La verdad es que está muy bien diseñada, pero tiene varias cosas que a mí no me cierran (opinión personal): No tiene el switch para el control de loudness y tiene los controles de volumen, balance y tono muy "apretados" entre sí (distribuidos en solo 8.5cm de largo) y en una secuencia incómoda que no es la que uno normalmente encuentra en los equipos de audio: volumen - graves - agudos - balance, cuando por lo general la secuencia usada es: graves - agudos - balance - volumen (o graves - agudos - volumen - balance), o sea el volumen y el balance siempre van adyacentes.
Por este motivo, y para ver si puedo limitar un poco la ganancia máxima del chip, voy a hacer un ensayo en protoboard y si funciona, diseñar un PCB con los potenciómetros on-board pero mas separados ya que ahora tengo 15cm de largo disponibles.
En cuestión de costos, el primer diseño tiene (al 06/06/2022 en Argentina, dolar "blue") casi 2U$S en A.O. mas 3 x 0.6U$S de tres potenciómetros dobles de 100K (en pack de 5, sinó es mas caro) + 0.6U$S de un pote simple (precios de potenciómetros de MercadoLibre) lo que totaliza *U$S4.40* solo en potenciómetros y A.O. A esto habrá que sumarles mas o menos *U$S3.00* en materiales pasivos y conectores.
La segunda opción es un poco mas costosa, aunque esto es muy relativo por que depende del precio de los potenciómetros, ya que tiene un solo C.I. TDA1524 que vale algo de U$S2.50 + 4 x 0.60 en potencióemtros lineales de 50K --> *U$S4.90*. A esto habrá que sumarle algo de *U$S2.00* en materiales pasivos y conectores (ver datasheet del TDA1524A).
A fin de cuentas, ambas alternativas cuestan mas o menos lo mismo (pero en la primera te sobran dos potenciómetros), o la segunda es eventualmente un poco mas barata pero si que es mas fácil de montar sin problemas en un PCB limitado a un ancho de 40mm o un poco menos, y con bastantes menos componentes para soldar.

Creo que vamos a ir por TDA1524 (que tiene una performance inferior THD=0.3% max. a 1kHz vs. THD=0.07% del primer esquema *simulado*) pero parece ser suficientemente bueno para esta aplicación. Habrá que probar que tal funka...

Continuará...


----------



## Kebra (Jun 6, 2022)

Potencia... Qué temita... En cuanto comencé a leer el hilo me vino a la cabeza el NAD 3020, de modestos 20 Watts, considerado el mejor amplificador de la historia de la humanidad. Armemos uno Dr.! Alguien debe tener los planos, seguro.

Power output: 20 watts per channel into 8Ω (stereo)
Frequency response: 10Hz to 70kHz
Total harmonic distortion: 0.02%
Damping factor: 55
Input sensitivity: 2.5mV (MM), 150mV (line)
Signal to noise ratio: 75dB (MM), 110dB (line)
Dimensions: 420 x 96 x 240mm
Weight: 5.26kg


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2022)

No cteas que este anda muy lejos de esa potencia y esa distorsión: en simulación tira 14W con un THD=0.017%. El problema de aumentar la potencia a 20W solo es cambiar el trafo por uno de 30V (15+15) y los transistores de salida por que los TIP41/42 están medio jugados de SOA en 15W sobre 6 o 4 ohms.
El problema es el diseño del pre....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2022)

Kebra dijo:


> Armemos uno Dr.! Alguien debe tener los planos, seguro.


Te lo dejo para vos...hay una parva para elegir...





						NAD 3020 Stereo Integrated Amplifier Manual | HiFi Engine
					






					www.hifiengine.com
				




Ahora te aviso que el circuito del amplificador es bastaaaaante parecido al de este tema: 





						Amplificador HiFi 20w rms +-20v con transistores
					

Aparte de circuitos existentes de audio, que solo buscan máximo rendimiento con poco precio y montaje rapido, estaria bien que construyamos un amplificador Hifi, con componentes económicos y sencillo diseño, de buena calidad, y  con la variante de ubicarle una fuente completamente regulada...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



y tiene varios de los mismos "vicios"...
El preamplificador si que es diferente.


----------



## albert riba gil (Jun 7, 2022)

Me apunto a seguir el hilo, hace tiempo que tengo ganas de intentar fabricar un amplificador de audio pero hasta ahora no me he decidido. Tengo unos altavoces 2 vías de coche que actualmente estoy moviendo con un Nad 7125 prestado de mi hermano y aunque los altavoces se supone que aguantan 150 Wrms con ese los muevo de maravilla y ya permite unos volumenes capaces de fastidiar a los vecinos, así que creo que un proyecto así me podría ser ideal para aprender y poder devolver el Nad a mi hermano xdd.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 9, 2022)

Cuando uno empieza a investigar un poco se dá cuenta que el famoso TDA1524 no es tan simple como lo dice la *inentendible *datasheet de Philips (ahora NXP). Por la web hay un par de configuraciones circuitales, una de ellas usada por Plaquetodo en un de sus kits con este chip, pero abunda la implementación del esquema de Philips...que luego uno se dá cuenta que no sirve para mucho más que no sea medir las propiedades de AC y DC del chip.
Por suerte encontré un datasheet del TDA1524A proporcionado por Motorola   , de la misma época que el Philips pero MUCHO más explícito en varias cosas lo que no quita que tenga algunas partes aún inentendibles. En este datasheet la configuración circuital propuesta es la misma que usa Plaquetodo y contiene una realimentación de DC con un Filtro Pasa-bajos de 1º orden para estabilizar la salida a Vcc/2  ya que este chip se alimenta con simple polaridad.
Por otra parte, el datasheet de Motorola muestra los límites de refuerzo y corte de graves y agudos, así como el alcance del control de volumen de una forma mas clara que el de Philips, y acá si es evidente el origen de varios de los problemas que muchos han comentado en los hilos del foro; y el inconveniente es que tiene un refuerzo y corte muy exagerados - de entre 15 y casi 20dB - en graves y agudos. También tiene una ganancia máxima de 21.5dB lo cual dice por qué muchos se quejaban de que "saturaba y sonaba mal" cuando le daban el volumen al mango. Aparte de NO saber sobre las estructuras de ganancia, le metían señal con un celular o DVD directamente  y eso mas 20dB es como muchíiiisimo. Estos son temas que hay que corregir, pero creo que es bastaante simple agregando algunas resistencias a los potenciómetros de control de tono y volumen....veremos.

En fin, dejo para la posteridad el datasheet de Motorola y el documento de Plaquetodo (aunque creo que ya está en el foro)...

Continuará...


----------



## ska_gatotw (Jun 9, 2022)

Pregunta doc... ¿no hay un integrado mas moderno para el pre?, estos viejos están diseñados para entradas de señal muy bajas, con dispositivos modernos estamos obligados a reducir las señales en la entrada.
Cuándo digo modernos me refieron también a simples, hay muchos modernos que necesitan de un microcontrolador para manejarlos y eso los aleja del ámbito hobbista.


----------



## tinchowr (Jun 9, 2022)

Sigo este hilo con mucho detenimiento, estoy proximo a irme de casa, y estoy buscando algo para musicalizar mi departamento, la idea seria sumar a este proyecto el amplificador de auriculares que el Dr. ya acompaño a este foro, para tener las 2 opciones posibles. Seria buena opcion agregar el Cross-Over de Linkwitz para tener un sistema 2.1? Gracias por los aportes a la comunidad, su predisposición para generar estos proyectos! Saludos desde Cba


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 9, 2022)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Pregunta doc... ¿no hay un integrado mas moderno para el pre?, estos viejos están diseñados para entradas de señal muy bajas, con dispositivos modernos estamos obligados a reducir las señales en la entrada.
> Cuándo digo modernos me refieron también a simples, hay muchos modernos que necesitan de un microcontrolador para manejarlos y eso los aleja del ámbito hobbista.


Si, mas nuevos hay, pero tal como decís requieren de un micro para controlarlos...y es lo que estoy haciendo en el nuevo *preamplificador "digital"* para mi casa, pero para este pequeño desarrollo el TDA1524 parece ser suficiente. Y no creas que es para señales tan bajas, por que muchos de los ensayos de laboratorio que publican los datasheets los hacen con una señal de entrada de 1.4V de amplitud. Lo que si tiene es mucha ganancia final para el nivel de entrada previsto en el amplificador, así que voy a tener que modificar el esquema para que solo llegue a 16 o 17dB de los casi 22dB que tiene. Y los de tono también hay que atenuarlos por que permiten una corrección excesiva.
Lo que sí hay que hacer es atenuar la señal de entrada y luego amplificarla, lo que es muy malo en cuanto al nivel de ruido del sistema, pero bueno...es lo que hay...o usar el otro preamplificador con A.O. que es sustancialmente mejor aunque también mas complicado y tal vez ocupa mas PCB que no hay disponible.



tinchowr dijo:


> Seria buena opcion agregar el Cross-Over de Linkwitz para tener un sistema 2.1?


Sería buena opción para un 2.1, pero vas a necesitar otro amplificador de mas potencia para el subwoofer por que este proyecto es solo un 2.0


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jun 9, 2022)

Otro datasheet muy completo...


----------



## Kebra (Jun 9, 2022)

Recuerdo haber visto y discutido con un "colega" hace mas de 20 años un integrado de NTE (tengo el manual en algún rincón, de la época gloriosa de los 90 cuando te mandaban gratis los manuales) que básicamente era un pre completo con la ventaja de controlar los tonos y volumen sin pasar la señal por potenciómetros. Los potenciómetros mandaban una tensión de referencia a cada pin de control, y el chip hacía todo el trabajo. Lo queríamos usar para evitarnos los ruidos por "potenciómetro sucio", que en este caso el efecto sería un salto de volumen en el peor de los casos, pero sin ruido. Por supuesto no recuerdo el modelo, pero si encuentro el manual subo los datos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 9, 2022)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Otro datasheet muy completo...


Gracias, pero ese es el de Philips.... 


Kebra dijo:


> Recuerdo haber visto y discutido con un "colega" hace mas de 20 años un integrado de NTE (tengo el manual en algún rincón, de la época gloriosa de los 90 cuando te mandaban gratis los manuales) que básicamente era un pre completo con la ventaja de controlar los tonos y volumen sin pasar la señal por potenciómetros. Los potenciómetros mandaban una tensión de referencia a cada pin de control, y el chip hacía todo el trabajo. Lo queríamos usar para evitarnos los ruidos por "potenciómetro sucio", que en este caso el efecto sería un salto de volumen en el peor de los casos, pero sin ruido. Por supuesto no recuerdo el modelo, pero si encuentro el manual subo los datos.


El TDA1524 trabaja exactamente así como decís. El control es por medio de DC que pasa por el potenciómetro, pero la señal de audio no atraviesa ningún pote.


----------



## malesi (Jun 9, 2022)

Yo solo conozco estos, por si le sirven a alguien  
KA2107 SAMSUNG
AN5835 PANASONIC
TA7630 TOSHIBA


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 9, 2022)

Gracias @malesi !!!! Y parece que todos se consiguen en Argentina y además....son mas baratos que el TDA1524 !!! (al menos es lo que aparece en ElectronicaLiniers.com)
El AN5835/6 y el KA2107 son el mismo chip de distinto fabricante, y son incompatibles circuitalmente con el TDA1524.
El TA7630 es incompatible circuitalmente con todos... lo que implica tener que armar un diseño específico de PCB para cada uno...
Veré si consigo alguno de los primeros por que llevan menos componentes que el TDA...pero antes analizaré los datasheets a ver que onda las especificaciones.

Gracias de nuevo!!!


----------



## ska_gatotw (Jun 10, 2022)

El TA7630 es el que probé yo para mi preamp el año pasado, no recuerdo exactamente que problemas tuve pero tenía que atenuar mucho la señal en alguno de los bloques.





						Reciclado de equipos de audio
					

Yo estoy muy contento con el mío, me va muy bien.




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Ya te digo que tiene muy bajas prestaciones...


----------



## ELIO (Jun 10, 2022)

Kebra dijo:


> Potencia... Qué temita... En cuanto comencé a leer el hilo me vino a la cabeza el NAD 3020, de modestos 20 Watts, considerado el mejor amplificador de la historia de la humanidad. Armemos uno Dr.! Alguien debe tener los planos, seguro.
> 
> Power output: 20 watts per channel into 8Ω (stereo)
> Frequency response: 10Hz to 70kHz
> ...


Nad 3020 Schematic  acá datos


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Parece que el hilo estuvo detenido en el tiempo, pero yo estuve buscando soluciones de bajo costo y buena performance para el preamplificador.
> La que estaba diseñando previamente la completé y funciona OK en la simulación, peeero usa cuatro A.O. dobles, tres potenciómetros dobles y uno simple y unos cuantos componentes pasivos, sobre todo para el control de tono:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 283310
> Pero recordé que tengo un TDA1524A que es un preamplificador completo de un solo chip, que usa solo 4 potenciómetros simples, tiene control de loudness y permite una amplificación entre -80 a +21dB (medio pasada para esta aplicación, pero bué...ya veremos). También recordé que @mnicolau *ya había publicado un PCB para este chip* hace una parva de años, así que la busqué para ver que tal estaba. La verdad es que está muy bien diseñada, pero tiene varias cosas que a mí no me cierran (opinión personal): No tiene el switch para el control de loudness y tiene los controles de volumen, balance y tono muy "apretados" entre sí (distribuidos en solo 8.5cm de largo) y en una secuencia incómoda que no es la que uno normalmente encuentra en los equipos de audio: volumen - graves - agudos - balance, cuando por lo general la secuencia usada es: graves - agudos - balance - volumen (o graves - agudos - volumen - balance), o sea el volumen y el balance siempre van adyacentes.
> ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 10, 2022)

Les dejo un bosquejo mas o menos rápido de lo que sería el preamplificador con el TDA1524. Las resistencias que se ven en serie con los potenciómetros de control son para limitar la ganancia a un máximo de 16dB y los controles de graves y agudos están limitados a +/-10dB... pero esto es teórico, veremos cuando lo pruebe  🤷‍♂️

El cálculo de las resistencias de los controles de tono se logra analizando cuales serían las tensiónes necesarias para los +/-10dB (que son casi las mismas para graves y agudos) y resolviendo un sistema de dos ecuaciones con dos incógnitas. Si lo quieren, me lo piden y subo una foto del desarrollo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 16, 2022)

Y acá les dejo la primera versión del PCB del preamplificador. Habrá que probar si funciona o nó...pero aún quedan cosas por retocar, por que lleva cuatro puentes que no se ven en la figura.

La separación entre los controles de tono y de balance son 35mm y de 45mm entre balance y volumen por que este último siempre lleva una perilla mas grande. También, con las medidas de la figura entra perfecta en un recorte de pertinax o fibra de vidrio de 10x15cm, junto con dos PCB de los amplificadores para conformar un sistema estéreo.

En cuanto al montaje...ya estoy pensando algo: En el foro he visto un par de fotos de amplificadores armados en dos cajas de fuentes de PC, pero las cajas las mantienen separadas y el resultado final - según MI criterio - no es bueno ni bonito:








El principal problema es que no juntan las cajas, y cuando lo hacen siguen manteniendo los frentes y fondos originales, que son feos para colocar fichas, llaves y controles, tal como se ven en la imágenes.
La idea que yo tengo es diferente pero muy simple: solo hay que usar dos cajas, giradas 90º respecto a la posición original, y unidas de forma que se logre un único gabinete... algo como la idea (incompleta) de esta foto de dos cajas de fuentes AT que conseguí hace muuuuuuchos años:

No aparecen unidas por que las rejillas de los ventiladores sobresalen un poco e impide juntarlas...pero como van a volar a la mie@#$%&  🤷‍♂️ .
Así quedan desde arriba:

Y así desde ambos costados:

y por supuesto, hay que remover estas "tapas":

Es claro que hay que hacer varias artesanías, pero nada requiere herramientas especiales.
Luego hay que juntar ambas secciones de la caja, para lo que tengo unos perfiles L de aluminio que me sobraron del amplificador de 8 canales, pero con cualquier recorte de un perfil de L de cualquier material se logra lo mismo sin tener que salir a comprar.

En cuanto a las medidas de la caja final, cada caja individual debe ser de una fuente AT o ATX con factor de forma PS/2 y nó otro por que son mas chicas, aunque por suerte es el formato mas común. Este formato, en su posición original, mide 150mm de frente por 140mm de fondo por 85mm de alto, así que juntando dos de ellas giradas 90º resultará una caja con un ancho de 280mm, una profundidad de 150mm y una altura de 85mm, lo que es un muy buen tamaño para un amplificador como el de este tema, ya que caben los dos amplificadores con su disipador, el preamplificador completo y aún queda el 80% de una de las cajas para ubicar la fuente de alimentación, que puede ser una SMPS reciclada de lo que salió de adentro de las cajas, o un transformador+rectificador+filtros totalmente convencionales.

Habrá que seguir meditando este asunto, pero la propuesta creo que sale bastante redonda...

Continuará.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Jun 16, 2022)

Esas fuentes si que son viejas!!!, la chapa es a prueba de balas y vale la pena usarlas, las fuentes actuales genéricas dan lástima.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 16, 2022)

Hace como 10 años andaba juntando cosas de computadoras para mostrarles y dejarles tocar a mis alumnos. Fuí a una casa de productos informáticos cerca de casa y les pedí algunas fuentes viejas y rotas para los chicos....pero me gustaron a mí...arreglé un par y las otras van por acá 
De todas formas, poco importa la calidad de las chapas por que solo van a sujetar potenciómetros, interruptores y fichas pero el acabado final es con algún frente rescatado de por ahí, tipo MDF o terciado de 3mm adecuadamente pintado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 17, 2022)

Les dejo un preview de como quedarían los PCB listos para imprimir. Es solo una primera aproximación...veremos como sale finalmente:

Entra con lo justo en un 10x15...pero entra


----------



## tinchowr (Jun 22, 2022)

Excelente Dr! como siempre! Consulta, no seria mejor hacer una caja con impresora 3d? O excede el propósito del proyecto?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 22, 2022)

tinchowr dijo:


> Consulta, no seria mejor hacer una caja con impresora 3d? O excede el propósito del proyecto?


La caja (gabinete) puede ser cualquier cosa que desee el que construya este mini-proyecto, lo que pasa es que el planteo original era hacer un amplificador integrado para principiantes, de potencia razonable y de buena "apariencia" con el menor costo posible y para esto último hay que reciclar algo para no tener que ir a comprar chapas y hacerlas plegar en un taller.

Si alguien quiere hacer o encargar una caja impresa en 3D para meter el ampli adentro....pues adelante!!!! y si además quiere subir a este tema el/los archivo/s de diseño para que cualquiera pueda imprimirla y/o modificarla...pues mejor aún!!! 🥳 🥳
Este tema está abierto a cualquier contribución que ayude a potenciar las posibilidades y presentación del proyecto, desde agregados o modificaciones electrónicas hasta gabinetes y técnicas de montaje del equipo.

Yo solo voy a contruir un prototipo para que puedan ver que si funciona y que se puede montar algo relativamente simple, de performance razonable y de presentación agradable, sin tener que hipotecar la casa. Aún falta un tiempo para que yo pueda montar y evaluar todo el conjunto (de hecho ya encontré un pifie en el PCB del amplificador por que me equivoqué en el esquemático de KiCad, pero ya está corregido) para poder darles los diseños de los PCB libres de problemas, pero si tenemos como referencia el tamaño de las dos fuentes de PC unidas como dije mas arriba, el tamaño mínimo del gabinete debería 280mm de ancho x 150mm de profundidad x 86mm de altura. Con eso o mas grande quedamos seguros que la configuración mínima entra sin problemas.

Si vos podés contribuir con el diseño de gabinete impreso en 3D...bienvenido sea!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 23, 2022)

Hoy tuve un ratito y analicé la THD versus frecuencia del amplificador, y vá muy bien para ser el circuito simple que es...
Les dejo un gráfico para que vean:

Esa suerte de "pico" en muuuuuy baja frecuencia es por que no me dí cuenta de extender el tiempo de simulación para que entrara un ciclo senoidal completo sobre el cual calcular la distorsión. Además, en tan baja frecuencia influye el tiempo de carga del capacitor que filtra la polarización de la etapa de entrada y eso aumenta un poco la THD.
En fin...se vé bastante bien, siempre por debajo del 0.05% excepto a partir de los 15kHz...


----------



## DMLUNA (Jun 24, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hoy tuve un ratito y analicé la THD versus frecuencia del amplificador, y vá muy bien para ser el circuito simple que es...
> Les dejo un gráfico para que vean:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 283997
> Esa suerte de "pico" en muuuuuy baja frecuencia es por que no me dí cuenta de extender el tiempo de simulación para que entrara un ciclo senoidal completo sobre el cual calcular la distorsión. Además, en tan baja frecuencia influye el tiempo de carga del capacitor que filtra la polarización de la etapa de entrada y eso aumenta un poco la THD.
> En fin...se vé bastante bien, siempre por debajo del 0.05% excepto a partir de los 15kHz...


Díganme si esto que está haciendo el DR. no se llama pasión, dedicación, vocación, sin esperar recibír ningún valor monetario a cambio, más que un simple LIKE, o un gracias, solo quería remarcar eso. 
Muchos dicen,pocos hacen. 👍👍


----------



## malesi (Jun 24, 2022)

DMLUNA dijo:


> Díganme si esto que está haciendo el DR. no se llama pasión, dedicación, vocación, sin esperar recibír ningún valor monetario a cambio, más que un simple LIKE, o un gracias, solo quería remarcar eso.
> Muchos dicen,pocos hacen. 👍👍



Ya la liaste, ahora se va a subirrrrrrrr  
“Lo único que salva al mundo es el pequeño puñado de hombres desinteresados que hay en él”. *Woodrow Wilson.*


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jun 24, 2022)

Dr. Quiero un hijo tuyo !!!!!!. Deja un momento de lado la electrónica y hazme tuyo......después me regalas el Texas.....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 24, 2022)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Dr. Quiero un hijo tuyo !!!!!!. Deja un momento de lado la electrónica y hazme tuyo......después me regalas el Texas.....


Esto ya se está degenerando....

Vistan a la abuela que me la llevo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 25, 2022)

Hoy estuve meditando y revolviendo armarios para encontrar cosas que voy a necesitar en el amplificador, específicamente los disipadores, y encontré unos que presenté hace unos meses cuando desguacé una terrible fuente conmutada industrial que vaya uno a saber de donde salió. Les dejo la fotito:

Como se puede ver, tiene 9cm de ancho y el alto son 6cm. Tienen un núcleo central aluminio de 2.5mm y las aletas de 2mm. Estan buenos porque ya están preparados para montaje vertical atornillados al piso del gabinete, pero me parece que voy a tener que achicarlos un poco por que me quedarían demasiado anchos para ponerlos uno junto al otro. Ya veré que hago.

También quería verificar si ese tamaño es adecuado para un canal de este amplificador de 15W, así que me tomé el laburo de escanear y transcribir el Capítulo 7 del libro "Sistemas de Sonido" donde hay un nomograma y las explicaciones para usarlo y dimensionar los disipadores. Lo dejo acá para la posteridad...aunque debería ir al tema de disipadores, no sé...que los mods lo muevan a donde consideren correcto. A mí me resulta necesario un disipador de 35cm2 para cada transistor o un total de 70cm2 para los dos. La superficie expuesta de cada uno de estos disipadores de arriba es mucho mayor que eso por el aletado que tiene, así que parece que pueden andar bien...

Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 27, 2022)

Me puse a seguir revolviendo en busca de un transformador para el amplificador y pre, por que estaba seguro de tener uno de 12+12V 3A....pero lo encontré y es solo de 12V 3A 
También encontré un trafo de 15+15V 1A, uno de 15V 500mA y otro de 9V 300mA, todos en sus cajas (no recuerdo cuando los compré excepto el de 15+15), así que el preamplificador digital tiene fuente para alimentarse y puedo reusar este otro trafo quemado que estaba dedicado al pre:





Conclusión: este tema también va a llevar como bobinar un trafo de 24V 2.5A.
Veremos que sale...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2022)

Espero hacer los PCB y armar un amplificador esta semana. Les dejo una vista de como quedará para imprimir del lado de los componentes:

El tamaño es de 148mm x 98mm, así que entra justo justo en un recorte de 10x15cmque a mí me costó $300 (U$S 1.40)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 4, 2022)

Y acá estuve jugando como quedaría el frente:

Para dibujar soy de madera, y tengo que convertir ese esquema en uno multicapa para poder sacar el plano de taladrado por un lado y los carteles del frente por otro lado. Veré si aprendo como se hace...

Se admiten todo tipo sugerencias respecto al nombre y demás detalles, pero la secuencia de graves, agudos, balance y volumen no es negociable por que así salen los potenciómetros del PCB del preamplificador.
La línea gruesa externa representa "el panel" frontal y sus medidas son 290 x 96mm, mientras que la línea de trazo interna representa las dos cajas de PC "hermanadas" y miden 280 x 86mm

*PD:* Tuve que modificar un poco el layout del PCB de los amplificadores por que le había escapado en el esquemático en una conexión, así que no quedará exactamente igual que en el post anterior.


----------



## J2C (Jul 4, 2022)

.



Dr una opción cavernícola es con el Word realizando los dibujos con "Insertar" y "Formas" y agregar los textos con "Cuadros de Texto" agrupándolos por capas.


Debe comenzar con lo que seria la primer capa, las dimensiones y perforaciones.



Saludos.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 4, 2022)

Ya pasé por el Word, pero ahora uso el Inkscape, que un lindo programa de dibujo vectorial....aunque no lo manejo mucho que digamos. Por lo general hago los carteles para los frentes y fondo de los equipos, pero aún no he manejado capas ni esas cosas  🤷‍♂️


----------



## J2C (Jul 4, 2022)

Ya lo estoy bajando, pasa que a mi me cuesta pasar del viejo Dibujo Técnico de secundaria al dibujo en la pc y el word me facilita las cosas por que me permite manejar dimensiones y posiciones.  Lo probare a ver como me ubico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> la secuencia de graves, agudos, balance y volumen no es negociable por que así salen los potenciómetros del PCB del preamplificador.



Ponele "Controles" y que adivinen 😈

P.D.: invirtiendo la plaqueta quedaría mas normal.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 4, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> P.D.: invirtiendo la plaqueta quedaría mas normal.


Vos decís???
Siempre he puesto el encendido y volumen a la derecha, pero no se por qué....solo que siempre lo hice así. Claro que si pones el PCB de cabeza queda en el orden que proponés.... voy a hacer un dibujo a ver que tal va...es fácil corregirlo en el software.
También voy a buscar amplificadores de los 80 para ver como los ponían.


----------



## malesi (Jul 4, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Vos decís???
> Siempre he puesto el encendido y volumen a la derecha, pero no se por qué....solo que siempre lo hice así. Claro que si pones el PCB de cabeza queda en el orden que proponés.... voy a hacer un dibujo a ver que tal va...es fácil corregirlo en el software.
> También voy a buscar amplificadores de los 80 para ver como los ponían.


Amplificadores instrumento: encendido a la derecha, ya que sujetas las cuerdas con la izquierda normalmente, para que no armen ruido 🎸 
Amplificadores de "casa": Encendido izquierda y de frente usas la derecha para tocarlo todo
En todos Graves-medios-agudos y volumen a la derecha normalmente.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 4, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Para dibujar soy de madera


Deja de renegar, mira acá; Programa de diseño de Frentes de equipos

Tenia otro enlace y creo que tambien el programa, pero ni idea donde....  😅


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 4, 2022)

Tengo el programa para diseñar frentes pero nunca lo usé  , y por ahora solo pretendo definir la posición de los controles básicos para que sea cómodo de utilizar.
Hay que recordar que el planteo inicial de este amplificador es que sea Bueno, Bonito y Barato, así que no había pensado en ningún diseño que requiera ploteos o procesos industriales/comerciales que aumente el precio. El soft para diseñar frentes está bueno (ví algunas fotos) pero...quien construye lo que hace el soft ????


----------



## aadf (Jul 4, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Les dejo un bosquejo mas o menos rápido de lo que sería el preamplificador con el TDA1524. Las resistencias que se ven en serie con los potenciómetros de control son para limitar la ganancia a un máximo de 16dB y los controles de graves y agudos están limitados a +/-10dB... pero esto es teórico, veremos cuando lo pruebe  🤷‍♂️
> Ver el archivo adjunto 283521
> El cálculo de las resistencias de los controles de tono se logra analizando cuales serían las tensiónes necesarias para los +/-10dB (que son casi las mismas para graves y agudos) y resolviendo un sistema de dos ecuaciones con dos incógnitas. Si lo quieren, me lo piden y subo una foto del desarrollo...



Hola,

Algun motivo en particular el uso de este IC? Veo que lleva fuente simple y los potes tambien son simples. Tambien un loudness, bastante parecido a uno que arme con LM1036 que ya no consigo mas. Al menos este que yo arme, me genera un PLOP en el apagado... no se que pasara con ese TDA.

Echale un vistazo al pre de ESP 97 (Hi-Fi Preamplifier). Yo tengo armado una version con balance y otra mas simple sin balance. Lo mas caro de esto son los 3 potes estereo, pero asi y todo no gaste mas de 1300 pesos.

Saludos,
Andres


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 4, 2022)

Yo tengo armado y en uso el P97 desde hace 12 años. Es muy bueno "tonalmente" hablando, pero tiene un problema MUY serio: circula DC por los potenciómetros y los vuelve muy ruidosos, no tanto los controles de tono, sino el volumen y el balance.
Ojo que lo armé con los TL072 y luego puse unos OPA2134 y mejoró un poquito, pero no duró mucho.
En este chip, si bien no es lo mejor, al menos no circula DC por los potes, y era eso o hacer un diseño a lo Douglas Self con todos los potes desacoplados en DC con capacitores electrolíticos. Entonces este circuito es mas simple y económico...


----------



## MaShicO (Jul 4, 2022)

Creo que me perdí esta belleza de post, manos a la obra !!! 

Gracias Doc


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 5, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> En todos Graves-medios-agudos y volumen a la derecha normalmente.


Es decir, tal como está en el esquema ?????


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 5, 2022)

Se me pasó la hora de editar el post...

Estuve revisando un poco en *HiFiEngine.com* para ver la distribución de controles en los amplificadores clásicos (70's y 80's), y encontré una gran dispersión de alternativas, pero la gran mayoría de ellos tienen los controles con perilla giratoria en la misma secuencia que propuse en la plantilla de perforación del panel (que no es la definitiva 🤷‍♂️). Lo que también ví es que todos ellos tienen la llave de encendido a la izquierda y nó a la derecha como yo usualmente la ubico, y si revisan el Amplificador de Museo verán que ese gabinete también la traía a la derecha. No hay ningún drama en cambiarla y ubicarla al revés... *aunque también hay que cambiar toda la fuente de alimentación hacia la izquierda*, cosa que a mí no me gusta mucho, pero es una cuestión solo de gustos. De todas formas, cuando suba los PDF con las plantillas de perforación para el frente y para el fondo, también voy a subir el archivo de Inkscape para que lo modifique a su antojo quien quiera hacerlo cambiando las cosas de lugar ... me parece lo mas apropiado...


----------



## malesi (Jul 5, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es decir, tal como está en el esquema ?????


SI, ni lo toques


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 5, 2022)

Bueno, ya están comidas las PCB:

y perforadas y bañadas en flux esperando que se sequen...

Cuando logre un rato y compre los conectores que me faltan me pongo a armar un amplificador...

Cuando traiga los PCB en PDF, les voy a dar uno con las tres cosas juntas, que fué el usado para imprimir estas placas pero también les voy a traer los amplificadores y el preamplificador por separado, por que el dibujo queda MUY justo con el tamaño de la placa comercial y es medio complicado planchar bien los bordes. Si se fijan en la primera foto, PCB del preamplificador, van ver una línea de masa en la parte inferior del PCB que se va afinaaaando, y eso es por escaparle medio milímetro al posicionamiento de la placa y su planchado --> voy a tener que reforzar esa pista con un trozo de cable --> medidas del PCB complejas para un principiante que quiere ahorrar.

*PD: *tengo fé que ván a funcionar...

Continuará!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 5, 2022)

Primeros avances armando UN amplificador:
1- Primero los puentes y las resistencias enanas:

2- Luego las resistencias gordotas y el trimpot:

3- Y luego los capacitores cerámicos:


Ahora me falta el conector y demás cosas, pero el conector vá primero y aún no lo compro  🤷‍♂️ .

Continuará...


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 5, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hay que recordar que el planteo inicial de este amplificador es que sea Bueno, Bonito y Barato, así que no había pensado en ningún diseño que requiera ploteos o procesos industriales/comerciales que aumente el precio


No necesariamente.
Algunos programas permiten imprimir la plantilla, y es simplemente pegar la hoja impresa en el frente y listo.
Si se quiere evitar deterioro prematuro, se puede realizar un plastificado de esa hoja (son unas laminas plasticas autoadherentes), que se compra en cualquier librería.
Ojo que NO es necesario una maquina especial, se puede usar plancha de ropa (mas info; CÓMO PLASTIFICAR CORRECTAMENTE - Trebolito ).

Para los mas curiosos, tiene un tutorial en el foro; Construcción de Gabinetes Caseros con Calidad semi-Profesional


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 6, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> y es simplemente pegar la hoja impresa en el frente y listo.


Justamente a eso es a lo que no le tengo mucha fé.... No por que no pueda hacerse sino por el aspecto final de la solución completa.


----------



## tinchowr (Jul 6, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Justamente a eso es a lo que no le tengo mucha fé.... No por que no pueda hacerse sino por el aspecto final de la solución completa.


Si la haces en negativo y las pintas? Cosa que quede marcado por pintura, con un fondo tambien pintado. Seria pintar en negro o el color que se quieran las letras, y luego pegar la disposición en el frente con un ploteo en negativo, pintar con el dolor definitivo, y te queda 100 puntos gastando muy poco!


----------



## malesi (Jul 6, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Justamente a eso es a lo que no le tengo mucha fé.... No por que no pueda hacerse sino por el aspecto final de la solución completa.


Pues sin pegar, yo así los hago hace mucho y cuando te cansas cambias de colores


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 6, 2022)

Esta presentación está bien bonita... como la hiciste???

Es algún tipo especial de papel ??

Me está dando vuelta la idea de usar MDF de 3mm para el panel del frente por que es muy barato y se encuentran rezagos en muchos lugares, pero es necesario pintarlo o recubrirlo con algo, y esa imagen pinta MUY decente para hacer juego con cualquier ambiente.

*PD:* Los colorinches no me suenan para este tipo de equipos a la vista de la sociedad...


----------



## malesi (Jul 6, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esta presentación está bien bonita... como la hiciste???
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284547
> Es algún tipo especial de papel ??
> 
> ...


Es un fondo pantalla impreso con laser color.
Puedes buscar fondos de aluminio o de lo que quieras, luego haces el frontal sobre ese fondo
con los diales de los mandos, lo imprimes, y sin pegar ni nada lo cubres con una lamina delgada
de policarbonato por ejemplo. Le haces los orificios de los mandos y con las mismas tuercas de los potenciometros
se sujeta y te cubre la impresión.


El fondo, creo que era aluminio cepillado.


----------



## jsemari (Jul 6, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Bueno, ya están comidas las PCB:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284517
> y perforadas y bañadas en flux esperando que se sequen...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284518
> ...


Hola Dr. ¿Qué método usó para hacer las placas pcb?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 6, 2022)

jsemari dijo:


> Hola Dr. ¿Qué método usó para hacer las placas pcb?


Hola! Usé el método de la "plancha"...el que usan todos por acá.


----------



## malesi (Jul 8, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Primeros avances armando UN amplificador:
> 1- Primero los puentes y las resistencias enanas:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284532
> 2- Luego las resistencias gordotas y el trimpot:
> ...


----------



## switchxxi (Jul 8, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 284636



Deje el cigarrillo que hace mal, se lo ve bastante demacrado en la foto. Puede esperar haciendo algo mas productivo .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 8, 2022)

Ya vamos a avanzar un poco. He estado con mucho trabajo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 9, 2022)

Y bueno...para que el amigo @malesi no se ponga viejo y esquelético acá van unos avances del montaje del PCB con algunas fotos:
1- Vista superior

2- Vista frontal

3- Vista lateral, para ver la alineacion de los drivers con el multiplicador Vbe, y también para mostrar como entra el destornillador para ajustar la corriente de polarización estática (Vbias en la jerga).

y por último una muestra del PCB del que luego que lo pruebe subiré los PDFs...


Demás está decir que faltan montar los transistores de potencia, pero primero debo colocar el disipador que enlaza los drivers y el multiplicador Vbe....aunque estoy pensando en hacer algunas pruebas sin el disipador por que dudo mucho de la temperatura que puedan levantar los drivers.
También debo hacer una artesanía para ubicar los agujeros en el disipador de potencia para poder roscar los huecos y montar los transistores, pero voy a hacer una plantilla para que sea fácil transferir sin errores la posición de los bújeros.

*Edito:*
Ya que estoy voy "procesando" un viejo disipador de fuente de PC para ver si puedo usarlo para enlazar los drivers:


La idea es reciclar lo más posible, así que veré si puedo acomodar los cortes y los huecos para usar los mismos tornillos que trae el disipador...por que si nó hará falta un macho para roscar nuevos agujeros o andar haciendo malabarismos con tuercas y tornillos.

Y revolviendo un poco aparecieron dos trozos de L de aluminio con las que calculo que podré unir tanto las tapas como las bases de las cajas de fuentes de PC...previo cortarlas al medio, claro...


Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 9, 2022)

Siguiendo con algunos avances pequeños hasta que se pase el put#$@& viento zonda, me dediqué a limpiar las cajas de fuentes de PC que van a formar el gabinete.
Si recuerdan esta foto anterior:





habrán visto esas etiquetas amarillas...que están RECONTRA-RE-PEGADAS!!! Tienen mas de 30 años y no hay forma de despegarlas...y ahí a la izquierda verán algunos intentos de quitarla...obviamente infructuosos 
Pero justo hoy, hace un rato, miré un video de un canal que sigo en YouTube (https://www.youtube.com/c/ZonaHardware) y el flaco estaba limpiando una PC para mejorarla y despegó una etiqueta parecida con la pistola de aire caliente 🤯. Así que agarré la que tengo en casa (comprada en la época de un turquito delincuente):

y con la ayuda de una espátula...las etiquetas salieron en menos de dos minutos!!!

El "problema" es quedaron muchos pegotes del adhesivo que las sujetaba y que no se fué junto al papel. El flaco este del video lo limpia con alcohol isopropílico, pero se demora mucho y gasta bastante (--> carooo!!!). Yo ya conozco esos adhesivos y se quitan al toque con "solvente" que no sé que corno es pero diluye los adhesivos estos de las etiquetas y los que trae el papel Contact!!! Este es el que conseguí hace mas de 10 años para limpiar los baffles (los mismos que están en reingeniería ahora en el tema del ampli de museo) para quitarles los restos del adhesivo que dejó el papel (vinilo creo que es) Contact que los cubría. Aún queda media botella....

y tres sopaditas de un trapo y 30 segundos mas tarde...


Mire vea que bonito que quedaron...Limpiecitas!!
Le voy a tener que avisar al flaco del video por que se va a ir a la quiebra comprando isopropílico...solo espero que vendan solvente en Uruguay...

Continuará!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 9, 2022)

Las pegatinas que, muy alegremente, pegaban los vendedores en los televisores las quitábamos con secador de pelo o pistola de aire caliente. Si tratabas de quitarlas en frío te llevabas la pintura "metalizada" de la carcasa. 😞😒

El solvente supongo que es lo que aquí llamamos disolvente, que la gente confunde con aguarrás, pero este último es un sucedáneo sin "garra" para bricolaje de andar por casa. Antes se compraba en tiendas de pintura y las extintas droguerías, ahora en el chino y algún que otro gran almacén.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 9, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> El solvente supongo que es lo que aquí llamamos disolvente, que la gente confunde con aguarrás, pero este último es un sucedáneo sin "garra" para bricolaje de andar por casa. Antes se compraba en tiendas de pintura y las extintas droguerías, ahora en el chino y algún que otro gran almacén.


Acá lo compré en un negocio que vende productos de limpieza, pero hace muuuuchos años era algo muy común y aun se consigue. Algunos me dijeron que era bencina (nafta de aviación) pero no me la creo...aunque es terriblemente inflamable.


----------



## J2C (Jul 9, 2022)

En ArgieLand solvente se consigue en ferreterías de barrio y casas de pintura, thinner también.

Lo que no  se consigue mas y al menos desde hace 15 años es el verdadero aguarrás *mineral* debido  a que es usado para cocinar la María


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 9, 2022)

¿Sirve el disolvente que venden para pintura?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 9, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> ¿Sirve el disolvente que venden para pintura?


Yo no tuve buenos resultados con thinner ni con aguarras...si es que esos son los "disolventes de pinturas"...


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 9, 2022)

Creo que es aguarrás, aunque se puede usar como thinner, creo. Yo no tengo pistola de calor, así que dejaré la etiqueta donde está.
¿Has decidido ya qué tipo de fuente vas a usar?, ¿lineal o smps?. ¿Cual es mejor para esta aplicación?


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 10, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> ¿Has decidido ya qué tipo de fuente vas a usar?, ¿lineal o smps?


Lee el título del post, y saca tus conclusiones...

@Dr. Zoidberg , acá encontré algo, pero se refieren al Thinner, aunque especifica bastante la pagina; Información técnica del Thinner estandar
En la parte de atras no tiene la formula química?


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 10, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Lee el título del post, y saca tus conclusiones...


Pone + fuente, ¿qué conclusiones saco?. Y perdona, pero la pregunta iba para el dr. En uno de los primeros post del hilo, dice que no sabe qué tipo de fuente va a usar.


----------



## malesi (Jul 10, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Pone + fuente, ¿qué conclusiones saco?. Y perdona, pero la pregunta iba para el dr. En uno de los primeros post del hilo, dice que no sabe qué tipo de fuente va a usar.


Un amplificador integrado para principiantes (amplificador + preamplificador + fuente)

@Dr. Zoidberg dice: 
La fuente debe entregar de 34 a 40V en simple polaridad de CC a 2 o 2.5A para estéreo. Puede ser un poco menos pero *depende de lo bueno que sea el transformador...*


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 10, 2022)

Eso también lo puede entregar una fuente smps... pero vale, fuente lineal. Ya he leído el título del post


----------



## malesi (Jul 10, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Eso también lo puede entregar una fuente smps... pero vale, fuente lineal. Ya he leído el título del post


Más
Un amplificador integrado para principiantes (amplificador + preamplificador + fuente)


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 10, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Creo que es aguarrás, aunque se puede usar como thinner, creo.


Lo que suelen vender en tiendas de pintura es aguarrás, a no ser que insistas en que sea disolvente puro. He visto botellas de disolvente que en pequeño ponía aguarrás e incluso recuerdo haber visto botellas de aguarrás en las que ponía "símil" o sea que ni aguarrás era. 

El thinner buscando y buscando llegué a la conclusión de que es lo que conocemos como acetona. Con ella limpie un secador de pelo y se levantó la pegatina, la capa gomosa pegajosa que tenía y hasta la pintura negra, quedándose el color hueso del plástico. 

Una vez limpiamos una cizalla industrial con gasoil, eso lo quita todo, pero ya no te lo venden de cualquier manera en las gasolineras.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 10, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Creo que es aguarrás, aunque se puede usar como thinner, creo. Yo no tengo pistola de calor, así que dejaré la etiqueta donde está.





DJ T3 dijo:


> pero se refieren al Thinner, aunque especifica bastante la pagina; Información técnica del Thinner estandar
> En la parte de atras no tiene la formula química?


No es thinner ni aguarrás..a esos los conozco y he usado cientos de veces, pero no sé que cosa es el "solvente"...aunque mis padres y abuelos lo usaban antes que yo naciera, así que es conocido y vieeejo... y nó, no tiene la fórmula química.
También es raro que no aparezca nada en internet con ese nombre, pero la recomendación de usarlo para quitar el pegamento del Contact la encontré hace mas de 10 años luego de dar vuelta media web...
Yo empezando a creer que tal vez sí sea la famosa "bencina" dada la terrible volatilidad que tiene el "solvente"...y el precio...por que esa botellita me costó como 3 litros de nafta o por ahí.

En cuanto a la pistola de calor, buscando por ahí encontré unos que decían que podes usar un secador de pelo y aguarrás, pero a mí el aguarrás no me funcionó  (tal vez por que la etiqueta era medio plastificada...no sé) y el secador de pelo no pintaba para usarlo sobre metal, por que disipa todo el calor.


Axel31 dijo:


> En uno de los primeros post del hilo, dice que no sabe qué tipo de fuente va a usar.


Es que este proyecto es para principantes y se me ocurre que no es una buena idea poner principiantes a manipular y reciclar una SMPS, con toda la zona "hot" al alcance de los dedos. De todas formas, "el que sepa lo que hace" puede usar la fuente que desee, no hay ninguna limitación con eso, pero si luego tiene ruidos derivados de la SMPS...pues estará por su cuenta para quitarlos.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> El thinner buscando y buscando llegué a la conclusión de que es lo que conocemos como acetona.


Nonono, el *thinner no es acetona*. Son dos cosas completamente diferentes...


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 10, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Más
> Un amplificador integrado para principiantes (amplificador + preamplificador + fuente)


Ah, que es un enlace justo al post donde pone lo del transformador... y yo que pensaba que me estabas poniendo el enlace al hilo en general, por eso ni lo he mirado al principio, y te decía que ya lo había leído, jajaja, me he hecho una paja mental. Soy un poco melón, pero acabo viendo las cosas al final. Me ha costado un poquito, lo reconozco. Gracias por decírmelo y, sobre todo, por la paciencia.
Pues es verdad, Dr. Zoidberg, una fuente smps no es lo adecuado para este proyecto, no había pensado que era para principiantes. Ojo, yo he tenido varios sustillos con esas fuentes, el primer principiante aquí soy yo. Por eso me compré un par de sondas diferenciales para el osciloscopio.


----------



## malesi (Jul 10, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Gracias por decírmelo y, sobre todo, por la paciencia.


Has contado con la suerte (Esta noche he dormido bien    )


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 10, 2022)

Jejeje, bueno saberlo... espero pillarte siempre así.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Lee el título del post, y saca tus conclusiones...


DJ: Espero que no te haya molestado mi contestación, no te he entendido en un principio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 10, 2022)

Hoytenía ganas de hacer artesanías, así que me puse a tratar de "ensamblar" el gabinete...empezando por lo que será la base, frente y contrafrente, todo en uno, y eso es fácil juntando las tapas como mostré antes.
Primero corté a la mitad las L de aluminio y las presenté para ver que tal iban a quedar y donde hacer los agujeros para montarlas y juntar las tapas:

Luego hice los agujeros y las uní con remaches pop. Compré 20 remaches pop de 3.5 x 8mm y el pack me salió (digamos) U$S0,20.


Como se puede ver, queda una pequeñísima luz entre ambas tapas, pero es por que el ajuste entre ambas no es perfecto y no tengo ganas de ponerme a limar, medir, limar, medir y así sucesivamente para alineralas a la perfección. Son chapas que seguramente han estampado y entre base y tapa de cada fuente van perfectas, pero no pasa lo mismo entre ellas. Y tampo es que moleste taaanto siendo gratis como lo es...
Ahora presentamos los PCB, disipadores y trafo a ver que onda y que hay que ajustar en tamaño:


Y ahora resulta obvio que hay que modificar los disipadores para hacerle espacio al trafo y poder rotarlo 90º respecto a la posición presentada ahí. El preamplificador cabe perfecto, lo mismo que los PCBs de los amplificadores, y va a quedar espacio para una fuente con un puente rectificador de 3A y un capacitor de entre 2200uF a 4700uF todos por 50V.
También tengo la idea de usar el conector IEC de rescaté de esas fuentes para conectar el cable de 220V, cosa de no poner un cable que pueda tironearse desde afuera y romper algo...y encontré un portafusible de 20mm para panel...

Veremos que ha quedado de las compras en el museo y rejuntes varios.

Continuará...


----------



## Lord Chango (Jul 10, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Nonono, el *thinner no es acetona*. Son dos cosas completamente diferentes...



[OFFTOPIC]
Perdón que me meta, pero hace unos años (varios) trabajé un par de años en una fábrica de pinturas, y recuerdo que uno de los ingenieros químicos me había dicho que el "thinner" no era recomendable para la pintura porque era "una mezcla de alcoholes". No sé exactamente a qué se refería.

Pero como vive acá cerca de mi casa, cuando lo cruce le puedo preguntar, siempre que sigan interesados con la respuesta.  

[/OFFTOPIC]


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 10, 2022)

Lord Chango dijo:


> recuerdo que uno de los ingenieros químicos me había dicho que el "thinner" no era recomendable para la pintura porque era "una mezcla de alcoholes". No sé exactamente a qué se refería.


No tengo NPI de Química Orgánica, nunca la entendí y nunca me gustó, pero cualquier info que sirva será bienvenida


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 10, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> , ¿qué conclusiones saco?.


Me referia a que dice "para principiantes", y una fuente S.M.P.S. no es ni siquiera para quien tenga minima experiencia, es algo avanzado que no corresponde con el titulo..  😅



Axel31 dijo:


> DJ: Espero que no te haya molestado mi contestación, no te he entendido en un principio


Naaa, cuelco en contestar nomas... Jajjaja... Disculpa tu si lo dije de mala manera, no fue con esa intensión.




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> También es raro que no aparezca nada en internet con ese nombre,


Con la marca solo encontré un jabón líquido que entregaron por un municipio (creo que de Salta o algo asi), mas nada, ni marca ni "solvente estandar".

Podrías llevar la botella alguna droguería o farmacia que se dedique a realizar medicamentos, o algún laboratorio para ver si te pueden orientar con el químico detrás de ese "coso".


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 10, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Podrías llevar la botella alguna droguería o farmacia que se dedique a realizar medicamentos, o algún laboratorio para ver si te pueden orientar con el químico detrás de ese "coso".


       
Me va a salir muy caro!!!!


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 11, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Me referia a que dice "para principiantes", y una fuente S.M.P.S. no es ni siquiera para quien tenga minima experiencia, es algo avanzado que no corresponde con el titulo.. 😅


Gracias por aclararlo. También me lo comentó dr zoidberg. Tiene toda la lógica.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 11, 2022)

Hoy continuamos con las artesanías del gabinete, buscando armar la "tapa" de la caja.
Primero, cortamos los laterales que sobran, donde antigüamente iban montado el ventilador y las fichas IEC de la fuente. El corte lo hice con la amoladora y el disco de 0.8mm, pero podría hacerse con un minitorno y disco de corte reforzado con fibra de vidrio...y muuuucha paciencia. El resultados fué esto:

No hay que tirar los sobrantes por que servirán de plantilla para el corte de la toma IEC para el cable de 220V.
Luego de una hora malabareando para colocar las L y alinear ambas semi-tapas:

Llevó tiempo por que no es cuestión de poner las L así nomás sino que deben estar separadas 1.5mm del borde de las tapas para que luego encastre la base. Otra vista, ahora de costado:

Y para verificar que cierre bien cuando se juntas ambas mitades, cerré la caja y le puse los tornillos pertinentes (warning!! la caja se cierra por abajo y no por el costado como normalmente ocurre   ). Les dejo varias vistas por que quedó bastaaaaaante bien:



Voy a ver que rejilla metálica puedo conseguir para tapar los huecos de arriba de los "pasacables" que quedan bastante abiertos y se pueden poner peligrosos del lado del transformador por que andarán los 220V por ahí cerca.

También corté los disipadores para chicarlos un poco y ahora han quedado de 78.5mm de ancho, con lo que se gana bastaaaante espacio para girar el transformador.

Y también arreglé la plantilla de taladrado separándola en capas y usando una capa extra para colocar las leyendas del panel frontal.

Continuará....


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 11, 2022)

¿Contemplas la posibilidad de ponerle un ventilador?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 11, 2022)

No, la verdad que no. Es poca potencia y con disipador adecuado y conveccion natural debería ir sin problemas


----------



## malesi (Jul 11, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Voy a ver que rejilla metálica puedo conseguir para tapar los huecos de arriba de los "pasacables"


Rejilla maja, que puedes adaptar por dentro dándola forma a ras de orificio y pegar por dentro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 12, 2022)

Siguiendo con las artesanías, hoy les tocó el turno a las "escuadras" (ménsulas les dicen por acá) que sujetan el PCB al disipador.
Es en error común de los principiantes suponer que los terminales de los transistores de potencia son a prueba de balas, y que ellos solos pueden soportar todo el peso del PCB armado....y terminan fracturando los terminales y quedando transistores inútiles.
Para que eso no suceda hay que utilizar (construir) unas escuadras que se sujeten al disipador y que a su vez puedan soportar el PCB en la misma zona que están los transistores de potencia (y para eso hay un par de agujeros por ahí cerca). De esta forma el PCB va a quedar *transitoriamente *en voladizo pero los terminales de los transistores de potencia no sufrirán ningún esfuerzo.

Esto vá tipo "clase" a los principiantes:

Primero tomamos las medidas en base al espacio en el PCB (siempre es preferible que sobre un poco por que luego puede recortarse o limarse y llevar al tamaño correcto):

"Luego hay que marcar un recorte de chapa (de gabinete de *fuente de* PC viene a la perfección!!!)" a las dimensiones de cuatro de ellas juntas y adyacentes. La punteamos y perforamos un agujero guía mas chico que el agujero final. Yo usé 2.5mm para la guía y 3.25 para el final (voy a usar tornillos M3 o de 1/8", el que encuentre, y con ese hueco pasan perfectos).

Hacemos los huecos finales...

Y cortamos con la tijera de cortar chapa (si usás una sierra para metales o un minitorno vas a tener que considerar ese corte de 1 a 1.5mm adicionales al preparar las medidas).

Ahora hay que doblarlas a 90º según la medida que tomamos. Yo usé una morsa para sujetarlos y un martillo para doblarlos, pero podés usar una pinza o cualquier otra cosa que permita sujetarlos firmemente mientras se doblan....es una chapa muy liviana así que no debería causar problemas.

Una vez que ya están "casi" listas es hora de llevarlas al PCB y comprobar que queden mas o menos alejadas de los tracks, y para eso hay que limar un poco por que las medidas que te dí quedan cerca de las pistas pero es muy fácil corregirlo con una lima (ponele que vas a limar 0.5mm y redondear los extremos).
Cuando las pongas en el PCB, te recomiendo separar la escuadra del PCB con una arandela de fibra, que te va a ayudar a mantener siempre la escuadra AISLADA del circuito del amplificador. Es IMPORTANTE hacerlo !!! y así quedan:


Tratá de conseguir tornillo cortos como esos que yo usé, por que si nó es probable que te molesten cuando pongas el tornillo que sujeta la escuadra al disipador. Si nó conseguís, podés poner la cabeza del tornillo por el lado de cobre del PCB, pero la tuerca va a quedar a la vista...y se vé feo.

Listo con esto, podemos seguir armando el amplificador...

Continuará!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 12, 2022)

Una vez que tenemos sujetas las escuadras al PCB es hora de montar el PCB sobre el disipador. De esta forma vamos a ver a que altura dejar los transistores para aproximarnos lo mas posible al centro del disipador.
En mi caso no tuve mucha elección de la altura del PCB por que los tornillos de las escuadras "se molestaban" con los tornillos propios del disipador para sujetarlo a la base del gabinete, y en este caso solo pude ubicar los huecos de las escuadras a 9mm del borde inferior del disipador, lo que deja 2.5mm de margen a los tornillos:

En la imagen se vé una línea que marca los 9mm y se aprecia claramente el conflicto con los tornillos "de abajo".

Los tornillos que sujetan la escuadra al disipador están colocados en un hueco de 2.5mm roscado con macho de 1/8"...por que me gusta hacerlo así y tiene una larga vida útil. Si no tenés machos de 1/8", por que son medio caros, vos podés hacer el mismo agujero y sujetar la escuadra con un tornillo rosca-chapa adecuado: el efecto debería ser el mismo....o muuuy parecido.

Por último, en la vista de arriba vas ver otra cosa: el borde del PCB queda alejado 1mm del disipador, lo que ayuda a mantener el disipador AISLADO del circuito, para evitar problemas. Si te quedara muy cerca, podés forzar la aislación colocando un trozo de acetato (si, el mismo que usa la patrona para desmoldar las tortas) entre el PCB y el disipador.

Recién ahora podemos empezar con la colocación de los transistores de potencia.

Continuará..!


----------



## malesi (Jul 12, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Recién ahora podemos empezar con la colocación de los transistores de potencia.


Ya comentará @Dr. Zoidberg  el por que de poner los transistores de potencia al final.
yo no digo nada "que este es su libro"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 12, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> yo no digo nada "que este es su libro"


Aporte lo que quiera Don @malesi !!!
Este tema es de la comunidad, y cualquier know-how aportado avivará principiantes en el futuro !!


----------



## malesi (Jul 12, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Rejilla maja, que puedes adaptar por dentro dándola forma a ras de orificio y pegar por dentro.Ver el archivo adjunto 284811



No te rías @DMLUNA que los coladores dan para mucho       
Este era un pobre colador,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 12, 2022)

Y para sujetar los transistores, comenzamos poniendo los transistores de potencia sin soldarlos y sin soltar el PCB, y midiendo la posición del centro a perforar:

Luego, hacemos los agujeros, y en este caso los roscamos para sujetar los tornillos de 1/8". Si no tenés herramientas para roscar el hueco, HACÉ UN AGUJERO PASANTE y usá tornillo y tuerca por detrás. NO USES UN TORNILLO ROSCA-CHAPA por que se te va a cruzar el montaje y producir un cortocircuito entre el transistor y el disipador!!! Te lo avisé!!!

Ahora volvemos a colocar los transistores para ver si anduvimos bien. En la siguiente imagen todo está suelto: el PCB y los transistores, pero la altura y posición de los huecos ha sido respetada.

Entonces hay que sujetar nuevamente el PCB al disipador, pero ahora lo haremos bien y usaremos arandelas grower y arandelas planas. Esto se debe a que los materiales son diferentes (tornillos --> acero y disipador --> Aluminio) y su dilatación con el calor es diferente. Buscamos que no se afloje el montaje y las arandelas grower se encargan de eso:

Y finalmente ajustamos los tornillos para sujetar el PCB  

Luego seguimos montando los transistores por que los aisladores que tengo no van a servir y debo comprar nuevos.

En este caso, los transistores quedan 3mm por encima de la línea "del centro" del disipador, pero es muy importante recordar que lo que debe quedar al centro del disipador no es el hueco del tornillo sino la mitad de la zona "negra" del TIP, por que se supone que ahí cerca está la pastilla de silicio.

Continuará!!!...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2022)

Seguimos con el montaje de los transistores de potencia.

Primero tenés que conseguir los dispositivos necesarios para hacer el montaje de los transistores en el disipador: micas, bujes aislantes y tornillos (y también tuercas si hiciste un agujero pasante) y *grasa siliconada*:

Ahora vas a poner los bujes aislantes en el agujero de cada transistor. OJO AL PIOJO!!! Los transistores que yo tengo tienen el agujero con un diámetro perfectamente dentro de las tolerancias que indica el datasheet (3.61 a 4.09mm), en este caso tiene 3.75mm...peeeero los bujes tienen un diámetro externo de 3.85mm y no entran en el hueco (es la primera vez que me sucede) así que hay que conseguir una lima "*cola de ratón*" (lima cilíndrica semicónica de hasta 4mm de diámetro) y con ella, mas un poco de paciencia, limar el agujero de los transistores hasta que entre el buje. *No vayas a agarrar el transistor en una morsa o con una pinza por que lo vas a destruir!!!!* Tomalo solo con una mano y con la otra limás suavemente hasta agrandar el hueco.
Luego, ponés los bujes en el hueco que agrandaste y los dejás ahí. Deben entrar con una suave presión de los dedos, pero no a los martillazos!!!
Queda algo mas o menos así...

Ahora vamos a poner la grasa siliconada: tenés que poner una capa MUY DELGADA en el dorso del transistor (donde está el metal de la aleta) y *en una sola cara de la mica*. ES IMPORTANTE QUE SEA POCA GRASA!!!! por que todos los salames creen que la grasa ayuda a disipar el calor y no ayuda un pomo!! solo rellena las pequeñas irregularidades que hay entre el trasistor, la mica y el disipador para que el área de contacto sea la máxima posible. Si te dicen otra cosa..es MENTIRA!
Así que ponemos un poquito de grasa en cada lugar y lo desparramamos con una espátula para que quede una capa fina...FINA!!! Fijate la foto:

Como no te vas a comprar una espátula para desparramar la grasa, usá una tarjeta de crédito o débito que sea vieja y fuera de uso. Anda perfecto para usarla en la tarea del desparramo y vale cero dinero (ahí en la foto se vé un pedazo de una tarjeta de un hotel, pero para el caso es lo mismo).
Ahora ponemos la mica sobre el disipador con la cara engrasada hacia el lado del metal, cosa de que quede mas o menos pegada y no ande volando por la mesa de trabajo. Ya que queda fija, ubicala suavemente para que coincidan los huecos de la mica con el del disipador:

Y recién ahora ponemos los transistores en su posición del PCB y alineados con las micas:

Entonces tenemos que poner los tornillos que pasen por los bujes y se enrrosquen (o pasen por el agujero, todo depende que hayas hecho)...y es ahora cuando comienzan los problemas...
Si te fijás en la foto de arriba verás que mis transistores están ligeramente inclinados hacia la derecha. Esto es por que si hacía los agujeros donde correspondían, estos iban a chocar contra las aletas del disipador y el tornillo se iba a desviar, ocasionando un cortocuito del colector del transistor (la chapa) con el disipador que normalmente va puesto a GND. Y tal cual lo preví, esquivé una aleta pero la otra no y comenzaron los inconvenientes...
Fijate la foto de abajo y verás que ese tornillo choca contra la aleta cuando asoma del lado de la foto, en ese momento se cruza y toca apenas la aleta del transistor produciendo el cortocircuito. En la foto se vé el rebaje que tuve que hacer con una fresa y el minitorno, comiendo metal del disipador para que el tornillo pase sin problemas. También tuve que agrandar ligeramente el agujero de entrada del tornillo, del otro lado del disipador, para permitir que el buje asomara un poquito y reforzara la aislación. Esto hay que hacerlo siempre...pero me olvidé , y se hace fácilmente girando con la mano una mecha de 5mm con la idea de agrandar la boca de ingreso del tornillo.

El otro tornillo pasó "raspando" la aleta pero no causó problemas....aunque seguramente lo quite y retoque el montaje mas tarde... o nó...

Una vez que todo quedó listo, que limpiaste el posible excedente de grasa de los costados de los transistores y cualquer otra mancha de grasa que haya en el disipador, que mediste con el tester y no hay cortocircuito entre las aletas y el disipador, que volviste a medir para asegurarte y no hay cortocircuito, que ajustaste los tornillos para que el transistor quede firme con el disipador y perfectamente asentado (firme nomás!!! no ajustarlo al recontra-re-mango por que vas a romper los bujes), que volviste a medir con el tester para verificar que sigue sin haber cortocircuito (yo uso *MiniPro *que te avisa acústicamente y sirve para otra parva de cosas....y es mucho mejor que el tester para esa tarea)...recién ahora soldamos los transistores:

Y ponemos la entrada del amplificador en cortocircuito para prepararnos para la puesta a punto. Yo uso un jumper rescatado de un disco rígido viejo, pero si no tenés uno podés usar un pedazo de cable pelado y darle unas cuantas vueltas entre los dos terminales del conector de entrada, pero asegurate de poner la entrada en corto ahora por que luego te vas a olvidar !!!

Si hemos llegado hasta acá, ahora nos queda ajustar la polarización estática del amplificador (lo que le llaman BIAS), pero es trabajo que ya requiere instrumental de medición, paciencia y método para llevarlo a cabo.

Continuará...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 13, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> OJO AL PIOJO!!! Los transistores que yo tengo tienen el agujero con un diámetro perfectamente dentro de las tolerancias que indica el datasheet (3.61 a 4.09mm), en este caso tiene 3.75mm...peeeero los bujes tienen un diámetro externo de 3.85mm y no entran en el hueco (es la primera vez que me sucede)


Ma pasó mas de una vez, cuando había que cambiar un buje antiguo y los nuevos eran o de menor o mayor diámetro. 
En algún televisor los he visto cerámicos.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> estos iban a chocar contra las aletas del disipador y el tornillo se iba a desviar, ocasionando un cortocuito del colector del transistor (la chapa) con el disipador que normalmente va puesto a GND.


Existían unos bujes mas largos con los que se evitaban esos problemas.... Ahora el tema es conseguirlos sean como sean, la última vez que los pedí me dieron los restos.  Al menos en internet se consigue de todo (o casi). 
Como no soy de pedir por internet y tengo el vicio de inventar, la última vez utilicé unos "canutillos" de esos que utilizan las adolescentes para hacerse colgantes y unas arandelas de nylon.  

Pd. Se hace ameno el tutorial, lo entiendo hasta yo  
. . . . . . . Espero con ansia la siguiente entrega.


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 13, 2022)

Esos canutillos podrían ser de plástico, que no soporte el calor generado y se fundan, generando el corto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Existían unos bujes mas largos con los que se evitaban esos problemas.... Ahora el tema es conseguirlos sean como sean,


Los que compré son largos, tienen como 1mm de más. El problema es que para aprovechar ese largo extra hay que agrandar el agujero con mecha de 4mm y comer 1mm de profundidad con lo cual me quedaría solo 1.5mm para roscar el hueco...y es medio poco...


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> En algún televisor los he visto cerámicos


Yo tengo tres "micas" cerámicas para capsula TO-3. Se usan para transistores de alta tensión y las compré por curiosidad....


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 13, 2022)

¿Y desgastar ese mm extra directamente?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> ¿Y desgastar ese mm extra directamente?


Eso hice, pero luego lo cambié por que abocardé ligeramente la entrada del tornillo y ya no molestó mas...
No es muy buena idea dejar el buje al ras de la chapa del transistor...es preferible que sobre un poquito, pero es difícil cortarlo justo...


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 13, 2022)

Yo tenía arandelas de mica m4, para posibles sobrantes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 13, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Esos canutillos podrían ser de plástico, que no soporte el calor generado y se fundan, generando el corto.


En este caso eran de un material parecido al nylon (o nylon), los utilicé para los transistores de una fuente y todavía siguen intactos.
Los de plástico normal pueden utilizarse como aisladores entre placas.

En los chinos tienen una gran variedad de bolsitas con accesorios para manualidades, bricolaje o "remates" de trabajos en madera o chapa, tal como canutillos de diferentes tamaños y calidades o todo tipo de adornos. Para los que gustamos de inventar es un gran escaparate de posibilidades e ideas para crear.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 15, 2022)

Bueno...vamos a comenzar a medir sobre el engendro que hemos armado, pero antes de empezar con eso hay que poner otro pequeño disipador que enlace los dos drivers + el multiplicador Vbe que son: Q3, Q4 y Q5. TENES QUE PONERLO!!!! No empecés a medir sin este disipador montado por que el multiplicador Vbe debe sensar la temperatura de los drivers, así que deben estar todos juntos!!!

Yo usé un par de recortes de un disipador de fuente de PC (viste como estamos aprovechando los cachivaches esos?), y lo hice por que ya trae los tornillos y el metal roscado para sujetarlos, así que con solo cortar dos franjas de un disipador de esos estamos hechos con nuestra necesidad. Queda mas o menos así:



Podría haber quedado mas bonito...pero bué, lo mismo es funcional. Fijate como se usan los tornillos y la rosca que ya trae el disipador y solo hay que hacer dos perforaciones ALINEADAS con los huecos en el otro recorte de aluminio para que pasen los tornillos y puedan apretar "el sandwich" de transistores.

Ahora sí vamos a comenzar a ajustar la polarización estática, pero primero tenes que conseguirte un destornillador pequeño que permita girar el tornillo del trimpot sin hacer cortocircuito con lo que hay cerca. Yo tengo esos que vienen aislados, pero los compré hace como 40 años y no sé si ahora existen los mismos, pero hay algunos parecidos:

Ahí también hay uno de los comunes, pero no está aislado por que lo uso para otras cosas. Si no tenés dinero para comprar uno aislado no  pasa nada: te conseguís uno como el de mango rojo (por acá les llaman "perilleros") y le aislás el vástago con un poco de termocontraíble. Con eso solucionás el problema y evitás quemar componentes si se te escapa el destornillador mientras ajustás el trimpot por que no me quedó del todo cómodo.

*MUY IMPORTANTE!!!*: Antes de empezar a ajustar nada, y con el PCB completamente desconectado de todo, vas a girar el tornillo del trimpot hacia la izquierda, dándole todas las vueltas que sean necesarias para mandar el cursor al fondo. Si querés asegurarte que llegó, podés medir resistencia (por el lado del cobre del PCB) entre el terminal central del trimpot y el terminal que está cerca de C3, y te debe dar 0 ohms si el cursor está al final. *Es muy importante que hagás esto por que si nó podés volar a la mie@#$%& los transistores de salida.*

Ahora comienzan los problemas, por que yo tengo una fuente de "laboratorio" (ponele) que construí hace mas de 30 años y funciona OK para lo que vamos a hacer. Si vos no tenés una fuente similar entonces vas a tener que esperar hasta que diseñemos la fuente de este amplificador para que puedas probar con ella directamente. De todas formas, vamos a explicar el proceso de ajuste y los problemas que yo tuve:

Primero tenés que conectar la alimentación del amplificador a los terminales gordos que se llaman *GND *y *Vcc*. Mirá el esquema que está abajo:

En *GND ponés la masa *y en *Vcc ponés el positivo de la fuente de 34V* (se usa esa tensión para conseguir los 15W). NO VAYAS A PONER LOS CABLES AL REVÉS POR QUE VAS A HACER UN DESASTRE!!!
Luego ajustás el tester a la escala de 200mV y ponés la punta POSITIVA en el extremo externo de la resistencia R14 (el que está sobre *Vcc*) y la punta negativa en el extremo externo de la resistencia R15 (el que está sobre *GND*). Más facil...imposible! Te vá a quedar algo mas o menos así:

Los clips cocodrilo son de la fuente de alimentación y los cosos esos con ganchito en las resistencias son del tester, OK?
Si estás despierto y leyendo con atención, habrás advertido que los transistores Q2 y Q3 tienen la posición invertida entre el esquema del layout y el PCB de la foto de arriba. Eso es por que soy un salame y me equivoqué al diseñar el footprint de esos transistores en el KiCad. Yo lo arreglé a lo bruto pero ustedes van a recibir un PCB con el diseño correcto . Fijate como quedó mi parche: solo dí vuelta los transistores y crucé la pata de Base para el otro lado...y problema resuelto:

Con esto ya listo podemos empezar con el ajuste, que es bastaaaante simple:
Encendés la fuente de alimentación (siempre con una lámpara conectada en serie!!! Leé el *thread *de @Fogonazo por que vas a aprender un montón y vas a minimizar la quemazón de cosas), mirás cuanto marca el tester (acordate que debe estar en la escala de 200mV): si todo vá bien deberías leer algo de 0.1mV o 0.2mV, pero si se escapa de ese valor.. *APAGÁ LA FUENTE DE ALIMENTACIÓN YAAAAAA!!!!!* y vamos a tener que ver que sucedió.
Hacer el ajuste de la polarización estática es bien fácil: con todo conectado tal como vamos empezás a girar el tornillo del trimpot *hacia la derecha*, pero lo hacés despacio y SIN APURARTE!!! Probablemente vas a darle varias vueltas y no vas a ver cambio de la lectura del tester, pero seguí girando SIN APURARTE y cuando el trimpot esté cerca del 35% del extremo frente a vos (estoy suponiendo que estás mirando el trimpot de frente...del lado del tornillo, OK?) vas a ver que comienza a aumentar la lectura del tester. CALMA!!! todo está OK y tenés que seguir girando a la derecha hasta que el tester te marque entre 13.2mV y 13.6mV, y eso equivale a un "BIAS" de 30mA en los transistores de salida (como se sabe? Fácil, aplicás la Ley de Ohm y te dá 13.2mV / 0.44ohm --> 30mA). Algo mas o menos así:

Cuando llegás a ese valor vas a parar de girar el trimpot y vas a dejar todo conectado y funcionando durante un rato...tipo 20 a 30 minutos y TE QUEDAS MIRANDO EL TESTER!!!! Vas a ver que a medida que pasa el tiempo la lectura de los 13.2mV comienza a variar y aumenta. Eso es normal, pero si el pequeño disipador está bien colocado *debería estabilizarse* cerca de 15 a 17mV. No pasa nada, mientras que se estabilice y si queda quieta en algún momento estará todo OK.
Cuando pasó media hora volvés a retocar el ajuste del trimpot, pero ahora hacia la izquierda, cosa de bajar la tensión otra vez a los 13.2mV, y seguís con todo encendido durante otros 20 minutos MIRANDO EL TESTER!!! Ahora ya casi que no debería variar la lectura..tal vez 0.1 o 0.2mV está OK, y si ves que varía un poco más...repetís el proceso hasta que ya no cambie.
Antes de tirar fuegos artificiales, vamos a revisar como quedó el punto de operación del amplificador, y para eso ajustás el tester para medir 20V, colocás la punta negativa en el terminal *GND *y la punta positiva EN EL OTRO TERMINAL de R14 o R15 (no en el mismo terminal donde mediste el bias, EN EL OTRO!!!): la lectura debe dar entre 16.5V y 16.8V...mV mas o mV menos (en el simulador me daba 16.69V y cuando medí me salió 16.76V... al lado, eh?)

Si llegamos hasta acá sin problemas, has ajustado la polarización estática de tu amplificador y te podés tomas unas buenas birras en su honor, pero antes vas y le pedís el esmalte de uñas a tu novia, tu mamá o tu hermana y pintás un poquito el tornillo del trimpot cubriendo también el frente del mismo...PERO LE PONES POCO!!!! Solo queremos evitar que se gire y no presentar una pintura abstracta en el *Museo de Arte Moderno*.

Si llegaste hasta acá, estás muy bien encaminado y podés comenzar a repetir todo lo que hiciste hasta ahora para montar el segundo PCB de este amplificador estéreo...que es exactamente idéntico y se trabaja exactamente de la misma forma.

Yo voy a seguir con otras mediciones, ahora con osciloscopio y generador de señales, para verificar algunos resultados de la simulación y eventualmente hacer una revisión del PCB si encontrara algún problema, pero vos no vas a tener que hacerlas. Claro que no voy a publicar el PCB hasta que complete ese paso.

Continuará....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 17, 2022)

Hace un rato me puse a armar el PCB del preamplificador...nada raro con esto, al menos hasta ahora.

Primero tuve que arreglar un problema con una pista de GND que quedó muy fina por que se cruzó el PCB cuando lo planché, pero nada que un pedazo de alambre de cobre desnudo no pueda solucionar:

A continuación soldamos los componentes mas petisos: puentes de alambre y resistencias de baja potencia.

Luego los componentes un poco mas altos: diodo zener, zócalo para el TDA1524 y resistencia del zener.

Seguimos con los capacitores cerámicos primero y luego con los electrolíticos...

y ahora los conectores de E/S, de alimentación y del interruptor del control de loudness:

Por último ponemos los potenciómetros:



Si has estado atento a las fotos podrás ver que los valores de los componentes pueden leerse correctamente desde "atrás" de la plaqueta (última foto), es decir...los capacitores cerámicos muestran su valor y los colores de las resistencias pueden leerse fácilmente de derecha a izquierda. Esto, que parece un detalle bobo, no es tan bobo cuando considerás que a ese PCB *nunca lo vas a poder mirar de frente* por que está sujeto al panel frontal mediante los potenciómetros. Poner los componentes así es completamente gratis y te puede ayudar a leer sus valores sin hacer malabarismos con el gabinete. 

Mientras tanto voy armando el PCB del segundo canal del amplificador, que ya estoy en la época de montaje del disipador grande...

Continuará...


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 17, 2022)

Por lo que vengo poniendo y siento es...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 18, 2022)

Para hacer un poco de tiempo fuí cortando el panel del equipo.
Esto es un recorte de MDF de 3mm de espesor que conseguí en una super oferta del Easy (por suerte tenían algo barato...) y como mide 30cm x 60cm me lo traje por U$S 0.60

Está medio manchado con un pegote, pero nada que la lijadora no pueda quitar...
Y de ahí recorté, usando un cutter afilado, un pedazo de 290mm x 96mm (que me quedó de 95mm... pero bué):

Ahora tengo que pintarlo con la clásica mezcla de plasticola y agua para impermeabilizarlo un poco y para protegerlo otro poco...
Me voy a comprar una mecha de 2.5mm por que me comí la que estaba usando y es medio complicado sacarle filo de nuevo  🤷‍♂️

Continuará...


----------



## tinchowr (Jul 19, 2022)

Que lindo que viene esto!! Estoy pensando que parlantes tipo monitor le puedo emparejar, estoy pensando algo de 6,5 + tweeter de 1", algo nacional con las 3B, ampliaremos... Tendré que armarme el cable que indica Juanfilas en su post, para luego usar el post del Dr para diseñar algo copado! Creo que puede ser una buena combinación lowcost!


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 19, 2022)

tinchowr dijo:


> Que lindo que viene esto!! Estoy pensando que parlantes tipo monitor le puedo emparejar, estoy pensando algo de 6,5 + tweeter de 1", algo nacional con las 3B, ampliaremos... Tendré que armarme el cable que indica Juanfilas en su post, para luego usar el post del Dr para diseñar algo copado! Creo que puede ser una buena combinación lowcost!


Este chico SI que estudió.... 

@Dr. Zoidberg , será posible ir haciendo una lista de lo que va el proyecto, y lo que falta?.

Así quedaría como un inciso para refrescar por dónde vas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 19, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> @Dr. Zoidberg , será posible ir haciendo una lista de lo que va el proyecto, y lo que falta?.


Interesante cuestión....
En este proyecto no hay mucha planificación por que he hecho varias cosas "en paralelo" y así hay diferentes grados de avance en diferentes cosas. Puedo intentar hacer un listado, pero la secuencia no hay que respetarla mucho por que no necesariamente hice las cosas así. Además hay cosas que son "condicionales" y dependen de que otras cosas vayan bien, pero bué...ahí vá:

Elegir/diseñar un circuito de amplificador de baja potencia (entre 15 y 20W) sobre cargas de 8 a 6 ohms que sea de construcción económica y de calidad razonable.
Elegir/diseñar un preamplificador con control de graves, agudos, balance y volumen.
Ajustar el diseño del amplificador en simulación.
Ajustar el diseño del preamplificador en simulación (esto no lo hice por que no hay o no encontré un modelo PSPICE para el TDA1524).
Diseñar el gabinete del equipo usando "cajas" de fuentes de alimentación de PC.
Diseñar plantillas para el frente y fondo del gabinete del eqiupo: taladrado y letreros.
Diseñar y construir los PCB.
Procesar las cajas de fuentes de PC para construir el gabinete del equipo.
Montar los PCB de ambos canales del amplificador y el del preamplificador para revisar/rediseñar el impreso.
Ajustar la polarización estática de ambos canales.
Controlar el funcionamiento dinámico (en CA) de ambos canales y revisar el diseño del amplificador.
Evaluar el funcionamiento del preamplificador y eventualmente rediseñarlo.
Diseñar y construir la fuente de alimentación del equipo.
Evaluar el comportamiento del conjunto fuente de alimentación+equipo y eventualmente rediseñarla.
Preparar el gabinete para el montaje de los PCB y fuente de alimentación (analizar distribución y hacer/usar las plantillas). Esto incluye la construcción del frente+contrafrente.
Analizar el fosfatizado y pintado del gabinete para que quede "presentable".
Realizar un diagrama en bloques de las conexiones eléctricas entre los diversos componentes.
Realizar el montaje de toda la electrónica y llaves mecánicas.
Realizar el cableado de los amplificadores, el preamplificador y la fuente de alimentación.
Probar el equipo completo en busca de ruidos, zumbidos y demás problemas clásicos. Reajustar lo necesario para eliminarlos.
Montar el panel frontal, conectarle los baffles, poner música y consumir abundante birra bien fría.
*Hasta ahora voy cumpliendo hasta el punto 10...*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 19, 2022)

Ahora vamos a realizar unas mediciones básica sobre el preamplificador ya que no hay mucho que medir acá: si el chip es original (o de una fuente confiable) con mirar el datasheet, de donde está tomado y parcialmente modificado este circuito, sabríamos como debe comportarse el preamplificador...y si no lo hace, o el chip es falso o te lo comiste en alguna mala conexión.
Como hasta ahora ni siquiera hemos puesto el chip en el PCB, lo primero que vamos a medir es la tensión de alimentación *SIN PONER EL CHIP!!!*, y para eso:
Primero conectamos *GND *a *GND *del terminal molex de alimentación y *Vcc *(si...los 34V..y no te asustés) al otro terminal del mismo conector y medimos con el tester, en escala de 20V, la tensión sobre el diodo zener de 9.1V 1W. Recién ahora encendés la fuente de alimentación y medís rápidamente la tensión del zener - midiendo entre ánodo y cátodo del zener - que debe rondar los 9.1V. Mirá la foto de abajo:

*IMPORTANTE: *Esta medición la tenés que hacer rápidamente, no más de 10 o 20 segundos!!! que te sobra para saber si el zener regula OK. A mí me vendieron un zener 1N4739*A* que tiene una tolerancia de +/-5% así que la lectura está perfectamente dentro de la tolerancia del fabricante  .
Es importante que midás rápido por que al no estar puesto chip, el consumo del mismo lo debe soportar el zener y de esta forma pasarán 45mA a través de él, lo que implica una disipación de potencia de 420mW. El zener se lo banca, pero se va a calentar un poco y no queremos que ocurra por que puede palmar a la larga...así que *APAGÁ LA FUENTE!!!*

Si la medición de la tensión de alimentación del chip te dió OK (si..lo alimentamos con 9V) ahora vas a esperar 1 minuto luego de apagar la fuente y vas a poner el chip en el zócalo. *ASEGURATE DE PONERLO EN LA POSICIÓN CORRECTA!!!!* o lo vas a destruir. Vas de poner una punta de prueba *NEGATIVA *del tester en el ánodo del zener (el lado que no tiene la rayita negra) que es los mismo que *GND*, y la punta de prueba *POSITIVA *en el terminal de conector del control de loudness que está mas cerca del potenciómetro de volumen. Mirá la foto de abajo:

Ahora encendés la fuente de alimentación y te fijás cuanto te mide el tester. Lo que estás midiendo es la tensión de control que provee el chip para excitar los potenciómetros de volumen, balance y tono, y que según el datasheet de Motorola que puse antes debería variar entre un mínimo de 3.5V y un máximo de 4V para operación sin Loudness activado. En la foto aparece 3.86V con el Loudness activado y (que no está en la foto) 3.83V con el Loudness desactivado, es decir, estamos dentro de la tolerancia del fabricante.

Listo. Ahora desconectás todo por que parece que el preamplificador está funcionando y esperás hasta que traiga mas noticias al respecto. Si algo no te funcionó, pues vas a tener que revisar a que cosa le escapaste, pero siguiendo el orden que te dí no deberías haber quemado nada.

*PD-1:* No anotés como yo he marcado el canal derecho (R) y el canal izquierdo (L) por que los puse al revés y si seguís eso el control de balance te va a funcionar al revés de lo que debería.

*PD-2:* La resistencia de 560 ohms 2W que limita la corriente del zener se va a calentar bastaaante....algo de 60ºC medí yo con la termocupla adosada al cuerpo de la resistencia y temperatura ambiente de 17ºC. Con esto no va a agarrar fuego ni nada parecido, pero no hagás lo que hice yo de ponerla apoyada en el PCB: es mejor meter un palito de helado por debajo de la resistencia cuando la vas a soldar de manera que quede un par de mm despegada del PCB. Cuando compre otra resistencia lo voy a cambiar, pero por ahora quedará así...pero vos hacelo!!!

*PD-3:* El TDA1524 se va a entibiar un poco, pero es normal que lo haga por que consume como 35mA, que con 9V de alimentación resulta en una disipación de 320mW. El datasheet asegura que soporta hata 1200mW, con lo cual estaríamos al 30% del máximo y no debería haber problemas.

Continuará...


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 19, 2022)

Si pudiera, me voy a San Juan y te beso la frente... Jajaja...

Ser alumno tuyo es un privilegio, e indirectamente aquí somos todos tus alumnos...


Dejo para los demas un pequeño listado, casi obligatorio de leer, para enterarse (y entretenerse) de lo que se va hablando. Antes que pregunten sobre algún paso antes descripto por el Doc, mejor lean aquí cada enlace (hay mas, busquen en el foro);

Hablemos con propiedad: Una cosa es "Una cosa" y otra cosa es "Otra cosa"

Instrumentación básica para el taller del aficionado electrónico.

 Curso Básico Electrónica Analógica

Como hacer PCB´s por serigrafía

Como grabar placas para impresos (Ataque quimico)

Porque son necesarios los preamplificadores

Cálculo básico de disipadores de calor

Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapas de potencia nuevas o reparadas

Diseño y Construcción de bafles (cajas acústicas)

Resistencia, impedancia, potencia y frecuencia. ¿8 Ohms?

Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes

Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 19, 2022)

Para que vean que no hay un orden establecido, esta tarde me puse a revolver cajas de cosas buscando conectores necesarios, y encontré estos:

El conector IEC no lo busqué, ese lo reciclé de una caja de fuente de PC. También tengo los conectores para dos canales a parlantes (tengo como 5 más de esos...ni idea para que habré comprado tantos   ), un portafusible de 20mm y dos conectores RCA de panel para dos canales cada uno --> serán las dos entradas previstas. No están taaaan buenos pero parece que zafan...

A continuación encontré varias perillas plásticas, compradas hace unos cuantos años cuando aún se conseguían unas mas o menos pasables:

pero no tengo muchas y de casualidad me van a alcanzar para el preamplificador digital, así que hay que buscar otras ideas al respecto. Las perillas chicas tienen 15mm de diámetro x 18mm de alto, mientras que la perilla gorda tiene 30mm de diámetro x 18mm de alto. Estas mismas perillas las usé en el viejo amplificador de 40+40W y quedaron bastaaaante bien:

y de hecho, la separación entre ellas fué la misma que usé en los potenciómetros del preamplificador, así que el chiste es conseguir/construir perillas parecidas o similares para usar en este equipo.
Esas perillas ya no se consiguen, peeeeeerooooo....las perillas plásticas tienen el mismo alto que el espesor de un trozo de plancha de MDF de 18mm, de las cuales tengo varias que he cartoneado por la calle mientras camino (see...doy vergüenza dice la patrona). Por desgracia los palos de escoba no van por que son demasiado delgados (24 o 25mm) y los palos de plumero son demasiado flacos, así que pinta mejor hacer unas perillas un poquito mas grandes, y para ello cuento con un par de juegos de sierras de copa, donde las mas convenientes son la de 19mm y la de 38mm:

Si bien son mas grandes que las perillas plásticas, aún quedarán entre ellas un espacio de 16mm que permite "circular" los dedos mientras se las gira...y si nó, podemos achicarlas usando un taco de lija y poniendo la "perilla" en un taladro. El hueco de la broca guía de la copa es exactamente el mismo que el diámetro del eje del potenciómetro, así que además queda perfectamente centrado, aunque alguna artesanía habrá que hacer para tapar parcialmente el hueco, pero un tarugo de 6mm va como piña...

Continuará...


DJ T3 dijo:


> Ser alumno tuyo es un privilegio, e indirectamente aquí somos todos tus alumnos...


No sé si mis alumnos opinarán lo mismo  pero acá también hay muchos maestros con habilidades impresionantes, así que no creo merecer el halago. Muchas gracias de todas formas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 19, 2022)

Por ahora voy presentando el diseño del preamplificador: PCB, Layout, esquemático y lista de componentes.
Aunque tal vez tenga que hacer algunas modificaciones por ahora va tal cual está diseñado.

Aún nos quedan algunas mediciones sencillas, pero las haremos después...


----------



## leo1973 (Jul 20, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hace un rato me puse a armar el PCB del preamplificador...nada raro con esto, al menos hasta ahora.
> 
> Primero tuve que arreglar un problema con una pista de GND que quedó muy fina por que se cruzó el PCB cuando lo planché, pero nada que un pedazo de alambre de cobre desnudo no pueda solucionar:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 285133
> ...


Hola Dr. Zoidberg, una pregunta que me hago... tal vez no lo vi si es que lo explicaste en el hilo, pero los potes son del tipo "mono" y cada etapa de pre es separada... o sea, cada placa de pre va a tener 4 potes?  el frente del ampli tendrá 8 potes?  no deberían usarse los potes del tipo "estereo"?  Saludos.

Disculpas... había leído mal tu post... jejeje... el canal del pre ya es estéreo... jajaja.. sorry. Siga con el tutorial que está buenísmo y muy bien detallado/explicado. Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 20, 2022)

Por las dudas, y respondiendo en forma general, el integrado usado en el proyecto se basa en modificar los parámetros a través de una tensión de referencia.
Esta modificación la realiza en ambos canales a la vez (estéteo), lo que facilita y reduce costos al implementar potenciómetros "mono" (de solo una vía y 3 pines).
La tensión de referencia la realiza el propio integrado, así que sin necesidad de tantos componentes externos (mas que desacoples y la parte del filtro), no se requiere.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 20, 2022)

leo1973 dijo:


> Disculpas... había leído mal tu post... jejeje... el canal del pre ya es estéreo... jajaja.. sorry.


🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️ 
Hay que leer más en detalle antes de escribir...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 20, 2022)

Vamos de nuevo...
Ahora hay que verificar las tensiones en las resistencias que limitan la variación de los controles de tono y de volumen. Acá les dejo como se determinan esas resistencias.
Primero, miramos el datasheet del TDA1524, buscamos los gráficos de tensión vs. corrección y anotamos las tensiones que debemos obtener para limitar el control de graves y de agudos a +/-10dB (ver página 8 del datasheet de Motorola):

ponemos esos umbrales (1.5 y 2.4V) en función del valor nominal de tensión de control generada por el chip (Vreg) y obtenemos 0.4 de Vreg y 0.64 de Vreg. Con eso y las ecuaciones del divisor de tensión generamos un sistema de dos ecuaciones con dos incógnitas (Ri y Rs) que resolvemos por eliminación sintética de Gauss ya que es mas rápido y limipio que otros métodos:

Y de ahí resultan los valores de R1-R3 y R2-R4 --> 39K y 47K, con los que los valores van a salir un poco diferentes pero no vamos a hacer lío para conseguir resistencias no-normalizadas poniendo cosas en paralelo.
Ahora medimos con el tester en las resistencias mencionadas arriba. Mirá las fotos de abajo!!!
Para R2

Para R1

Para R4

Para R3

Y por último, para R5 que limita la acción del potenciómetro de volumen resulta...

Esa te dejo a vos que le calculés el valor que ya es fácil por que se trata de un divisor de tensión simple y convencional.
También tené en cuenta que los cálculos están hechos con los valores nominales de las resistencias y los potenciómetros, pero estos últimos tienen terrible tolerancia...tipo el 20% o más dependiendo de tu suerte, así que bastaaaaante bien han salido las tensiones para las porquerías de componentes que se consiguen en Berretalandia...

Continuará....


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 20, 2022)

R1 = R3 = (3,75 V - 2,4 V) / (0,9 V / 50000 ohmios) = 75000 ohmios

R2 = R4 = 1,5 V / (0,9 V / 50000 ohmios) = 83333,33 ohmios

Sin tanto lío de cálculo y observando a simple vista la serie de 2 resistencias y el pote... 

Falta practicidad, profe.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 20, 2022)

Esta tarde estuve "calculando" el trafo necesario para este amplificador en base al desastre que tenía quemado y que ya mostré, pero cuando salí a hacer averiguaciones acerca de como se vendía el alambre esmaltado y si tenían carretes para laminación 112...el negocio estaba cerrado. Decidí llamarlos por teléfono y me dijeron que solo atienden las reparaciones que ya cotizaron, pero que han cerrado transitoriamente por que no tienen precios ciertos debido al kilombo de la economía de Berretalandia...ergo, voy a presentar el cálculo que he echo del transformador y esperar hasta que el amigo @Rorschach nos diga si está mas o menos o le escapé por 100 Km. Tal vez en algún futuro no muy lejano pueda volver sobre la fuente del amplificador...
Primero que nada, aviso que he usado el método simplificado del libro *"Transformadores" de Francisco L. Singer*, página 139, Capítulo VIII, del cual yo ya he publicado algunos capítulos y se supone que está libre de copyright por que tiene casi 50 años  de antigüedad. De todas formas lo pueden pedir prestado en la web por que abundan los PDF de este excelente libro.
El principal problema con el cálculo de transformadores es que en los libros aparece a la inversa de las necesidades propias: tenemos las especificaciones de consumo del equipo y debemos diseñar el transformador. Sin embargo, a los recicladores nos ocurre algo diferente: tenemos los requerimientos de consumo y también tenemos uno o más transformadores viejos y hechos pelota que queremos aplicar y rebobinar para un proyecto particular, y por eso el cálculo no puede seguir la secuencia de los libros por que es casi al revés de lo que proponen. Así que vamos a ver (ponele) como se procede en estos casos:

En mi caso tengo un transformador de laminación 112 con un apilado de 42mm...que deben ser 40mm por que ese se supone que es el tamaño del carretel estándard, así que vamos a trabajar con ese valor. También vamos a usar una tensión del secundario de 26 voltios (36.8V DC) para dar un margen de caída de tensión bajo carga.

El método simplificado usa el concepto de *tensión específica* (Ve), que refiere a cuantos volts representa una espira del transformador en cada bobinado, y en base a esta tensión específica y las tensiones en cada bobinado del transformador se puede calcular la cantidad de vueltas necesarias. Resulta esto:

En ese garabato tenemos una inducción (B) de 8500 Gauss para chapas de Fe-Si normales, con la idea de que no calienten (ver lo sucedido en el *Amplificado de 8 canales *y en el *Amplificador de museo)* y una superficie del núcleo de 11.44cm2. De ahí resulta que la tensión específica Ve es de 0.216 espiras/Volt, con lo que obtenemos que la cantidad de espiras del primario es de 1065 y del secundario es 121.

Hastá ahí vamos OK, pero hay que verificar que esas espiras entren en la ventana de la laminación, que no es particularmente grande. Así que siguiendo las indicaciones de don Singer tenemos...

Primero la potencia real disponible con ese núcleo:


y luego... el ancho de la ventana necesaria:

y ahí si que sonamos por que para sacar toda la corriente disponible necesitaremos una ventana mas grande ( 1.8cm > 1.43cm disponibles) que la que trae la laminación y entonces no podremos obtener toda la corriente disponible a la máxima potencia del transformador por que no nos van a caber los cables.
Repitiendo el cálculo para una corriente menor, resulta que solo podremos obtener 1.8Amp a 26V ==> 46.8VA para alimentar nuestro equipo. Si bien esto parece inconveniente, nos garantiza que el trafo no se va a calentar como sucedía en los casos que mencioné antes y tampoco va a vibrar por la magneto-estricción que nos produciría una inducción mas alta como la necesaria (10 o más KGauss) para lograr la corriente pretendida mas alta.
Si aceptamos 1.8 amperes a máximo consumo, cosa que no puede ocurrir nunca por que no podemos escuchar el amplificador a máxima potencia en forma permanente...a la que tampoco llegaría por que de demandar mas potencia que la necesaria caería la tensión del transformador, podemos entonces calcular el diámetro de los alambres de cada bobinado:

Donde el subíndice *P* hace referencia al Primario y el subíndice *S* refiere al Secundario.
De acá se deduce que son necesarias 1065 vueltas de alambre de 0.35mm de diámetro para el primario y 121 vueltas de alambre de 1.05mm del secundario.

Esos diámetros de alambre esmaltado los saqué de una tabla que hay en la web, pero desconozco si son valores normalizados en Berretalandia o son de otro lugar. La semana próxima subiré el documento de la s tablas que conseguí en la web para alambres, carretes y laminaciones.

@Rorschach ...teléeeeeefonooooooooo !!!!!

Continuará...


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 21, 2022)

Para referencias, miren acá; Calculo, diseño y construcción de transformadores
Y @Dr. Zoidberg , un post tuyo refiriendote a @Rorschach sobre los cálculos; Aquí


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> un post tuyo refiriendote a @Rorschach sobre los cálculos; Aquí


No creo haberme referido a @Rorschach (el es un especialista en ese tema) en ese post  pero si está el material que usé para el cálculo .
Lo que sucede es que su ayuda en el dimensionamiento de la ventana y la cantidad de alambres será invaluable! Yo solo he seguido las ecuaciones del Ing. Singer pero no tengo NPI de las aislaciones entre capas ni el espacio que ocuparían....

PD: vengo de comprar resistencias para reponer el stock y compré una nueva de 560 ohms para soldarla elevada del PCB. También pregunté en un par de negocios por el TDA1524 y en ambos lo tenían disponible a $600 (u$s 2.0... o por ahí...aún no leo el precio del Biden de hoy).


----------



## J2C (Jul 21, 2022)

336 y en la punta de los cohetes de Elon Musk !!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2022)

Bueno..recién termino de ensayar ambos amplificadores, pero primero cambié la resistencia que se calienta en el preamplificador y la separé del PCB con DOS palitos de helado mientras soldaba:

Luego, conecté el primer amplificador que armé y ajusté....y tenía una oscilación parásita igual que le pasó al amplificador de museo, pero ahora en el semiciclo positivo (que vivo...yo le había compensado el negativo que es donde siempre se dá...LPM!!). Primero probé con 100pF y lo planchó bastaaante pero le quedaba un poco de "pastito"...así que le mandé los de 220pF que tenía guardados...y no j0dió más  
Así quedó el PCB con la compensación:

Es un bolazo ponerlo, pero ya modifiqué el PCB para que puedan colocarlo como corresponde.

Ahí se vé la salida "sin pastito en la cabeza"... abajo se vé la conexión del amplificador a la parva de cosas y de cables: un generador de funciones, la fuente de alimentación, la dummy-load y el osciloscopio....lindo kilo de bombo...

Acá estoy sacando 400mW del amplificador y midiendo la señal de entrada para poder saber si la ganancia del amplificador es lo que la matemática dice que debe ser: [(2K7 // 2K7 ) / 47R]+1=29

5.08 / 0.184 = 27.60 ...al lado... pero la lectura oscila un poco, así que considero que está OK.

Ahora veamos el otro amplificador: salida sin pastito (también le puse el capacitor de 220pF) y el mismo valor pico-a-pico que el otro amplificador para la misma señal de entrada --> 400mW

Y ahora lo fondeamos un poco para ver que tal responde:
Primero a 2.5W sobre 8 ohms.

Luego a 3W sobre 8 ohms (hay que ir despacio por si agarra fuego  )

Ma síiiii....se la pegamos de una...12W de salida:

Y también se la pegamos de una al primer amplificador que ensayamos:

La tanda de pruebas para cada amplificador duró solo 5 minutos y los mantuve 1 minuto a cada uno entregando 12W sobre 8 ohms. La temperatura ambiente era de 17ºC y el disipador llegó a 21ºC durante las pruebas...que obviamente no son de funcionamiento real, pero sirve para ver que tal se comportan.

Como verán, no hay ninguna oscilación por realimentación indebida, así que el PCB parece completamente correcto, y las oscilaciones parásitas ya las eliminé, así que tampoco hay drama por ahí. Aclaro que todas las pruebas las hice con mi fuente de alimentación "de laboratorio", así que no hubieron caídas de tensión ni ripple ni nada que perjudique el funcionamiento de los módulos.

También probé barriendo manualmente en frecuencia entre 1kHz y 14kHz y la amplitud se mantuvo sin ningún cambo apreciable a la vista. Mas tarde, o mañana, le voy a meter el ARTA para ver la verdadera respuesta en frecuencia (que no voy a poder medir completamente si todo es como indican las simulaciones, ya que mi placa de sonido muestrea a 48kHz y solo puedo llegar a medir hasta los 24kHz. Si tiene ancho de banda por encima de eso...quedará para que lo mida otro) y también medir la THD que produce el amplificador, por que no la iba a poder ver con la FFT del osciloscopio.

Continuará....


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 21, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> @Rorschach ...teléeeeeefonooooooooo !!!!!



Recién veo los post, a veces no recibo las notificaciones por mail a las cuales estoy suscripto.
Don Zoidberg, piensas bobinarlo capa a capa, o a random (granel).
De acuerdo a lo que decidas, luego te indico si entra, o no en las ventanas de una laminación 112.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2022)

Gracias @Rorschach !!!
Yo pensaba bobinarlo en capas...pero a pedal por que no tengo bobinadora. Sé que es un trabajo de enano hacerlo así, pero como este tema está pensado para principiantes, supongo que bobinarlo a mano y en capas será la mejor solución...


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 21, 2022)

Con 26 Vca en el Secundario, ¿cuantos amperes necesitas?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> Con 26 Vca en el Secundario, ¿cuantos amperes necesitas?


Hummmm....la mayor cantidad posible compatible con el núcleo disponible...
El asunto es que si lo calculo para la potencia máxima sale un valor muy alto, pero el amplificador no puede usarse al máximo de potencia por que va a recortar, así que normalmente se considera una potencia máxima de 6dB por debajo de la máxima real para tener algo de rango dinámico. Entonces sería:
15W /4 = 3.75W
Y eso por dos canales dá 7.5W. Con una eficiencia de 0.78 del amplificador y 0.8 (?) del trafo resultaría necesaria una potencia de 7.5W / (0.8 * 0.78)=12VA y ahí si que el trafo alcanza....
Cualquier cosa mayor que eso es un regalo importante..


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 21, 2022)

Bueno, ..... para el amplificador del tema, ¿cuántos amperes hacen falta para desarrollar la potencia máxima?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2022)

Y...hacen falta 1.93A para lograr 15W sobre 8 ohms, eso por cada módulo.
Pero para el razonaniento anterior, para 7.5W entre ambos módulos solo son necesarios 1.37A para los dos juntos.


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 21, 2022)

Ok 👍, dame un rato, y me fijo todo !


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 21, 2022)

Mirá para 26 Vca y 2,5 A, son 65 VA.
Para calcular núcleos de pequeños transformadores esta fórmula está bien : 1,3 x raíz cuadrada de 65 VA : 10, 48 cm2, le agregamos + 10% por pérdida de apilado: 11,53 cm2.
Vos tenés laminación 112, rama central de 2,86 cm, y 4 cm de apilado : 11,44 cm2.
Hurra, vamos perfecto !!!!
Espiras del primario, la fórmula para pequeños transformadores:
Tensión del primario x 10 a la octava / 4,44 x B x F x S. =
220Vca x 100.000.000 / 4,44  x 10.000 Gauss x 50 Hz x 10,5 cm2 : 952 espiras, le damos 4% más para mejor regulación = 990 espiras.
Tomé 10.000 Gauss de inducción, porqué 8000 gauss es para laminaciones  muy antiguas, o no tratadas, con altas pérdidas. Esperemos que la tuya no.
Las espiras del secundario:
26 Vca x 1000 espiras / 220 Vca : 118 espiras.
Considero que como no es uso continuo, la densidad de corriente de 3A/mm2 cuadrado está bien.
Para el primario ya hechos todos los cálculos para una densidad de 3 A/mm2 : alambre esmaltado de 0,35 mm de diámetro.
Y para el secundario : 1 mm de diámetro.
La ventana de la 112 es de 14,3 mm, le sacamos 1 mm del espesor del carrete, y 1,5 mm  más, para dejar libre entre la aislación final, y el núcleo, quedando disponible: 11,8 mm.
El carrete plástico tiene libre para bobinar 39,1 mm.
Alambre esmaltado 0,35 mm más el esmalte: 0,355 mm.
39,1 mm / 0,355 mm : 110 espiras por capa.
Para 990 espiras del primario: 9 capas.
Espesor alambre 0,355 mm + aislación por capa 0,10 mm mylar : 0,455 mm.
0,455 mm x 9 capas : 4,10 mm.
Alambre esmaltado 1 mm de diámetro más el esmalte : 1,05 mm.
39,1 mm / 1,05 mm : 37 espiras por capa.
Para 118 espiras del secundario: 3, 2 capas, tomamos 4 capas.
Espesor alambre 1,05 mm más aislación por capa 0,10 mm mylar : 1,15 mm x 4 capas : 4,60 mm.
Ahora : 3 vueltas de presmil de 0,20 mm entre primario y secundario, y otras 3 vueltas más al final del secundario : 0,20 mm x 6 : 1,2 mm.
4,10 mm del primario + 4,60 mm del secundario + 1,2 mm de aislaciones entre primario y secundario, y final : 9,8 mm.
La ventana libre 11,8 mm - 9,8 mm  de ocupación total :  quedan 2 mm disponibles para tolerancia.
Esto va si se bobina con el alambre tenso, las espiras bien juntas, una al lado de la otra, y sin espacios, aislar y barnizar por capa.

S.E.U.O. : Doc, revisá mis cálculos, todo lo hice con el celu, y con la calcu del celu.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2022)

Les voy dejando los archivos necesarios para construir los módulos amplificadores:
Los de nombre ampli15W.*** son los PCB individuales y los que son ampli15W-full son los dos amplificadores mas el preamplificador. Vos verás como te conviene hacerlos... y también te dejo la lista de componentes...


*Para mas datos y actualizados, seguir por aquí*​





						Un amplificador integrado para principiantes (amplificador + preamplificador + fuente)
					

Los morteros de cemento Portland no contienen sales ya que una de sus funciones es proteger las barras de acero que les sirve de armado. Aceros al carbono que poseen un elevado grado de oxidación a la intemperie.   En obras de demolición he observado barras de acero que llevaban dentro del...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 22, 2022)

Don Zoidberg, siguiendo el tema del transformador para este amplificador, y con tu intención de bobinarlo capa a capa, y espira junto a espira, considero que debieras intentar hacer una bobinadora manual sencilla, importante que tenga cuentavueltas.
Publico unas imágenes de la que hice para mi, y que sirva de idea.



​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2022)

Esta buena y parece fácil de hacer! Voy a ponerme a conseguir los materiales, a ver que puedo obtener.
El cuenta vueltas no sé donde buscarlo...pero he visto un par de videos que cuentan con una calculadora "presionando" el signo *=* con un opto que detecta cada vuelta...y el opto y la calculadora los tengo.... 
Y sí....con una herramienta así parece muuuucho mas sencillo de bobinar que darle a mano (también ví videos )...

Y ya que estamos te pregunto dos cosillas:

Como venden el alambre esmaltado?? Por kilogramo o por metro?? Por que no creo que sea necesario comprar un carretel de cada alambre..

Lo mismo para el mylar y el presmil..vienen en rollo, láminas, hojas....como lo venden?
Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2022)

Creo que son calculadoras con suma constante y sería el + , o sea , se presiona 1 + manualmente y luego +++++.
Podría ser microswitch.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2022)

Acá dejo los cálculos de @Rorschach revisados y "corregidos" por que le había escapado en un valor (el 11.44 que está con el círculo rojo):


Yo solo he repetido y "ordenado" un poquito la descripción anterior, pero hay un valor que no sé de donde sale, que es a altura efectiva del carretel y que vale 39.1mm. Dado que el hueco de la ventana tiene un alto total de 43mm.... me parece que le descuenta mucho, pero no tengo NPI por que no encontré una tabla con esas especificaciones de los carretes.


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 22, 2022)

DR Zoidberg dijo :
Acá dejo los cálculos de @Rorschach revisados y "corregidos" por que le había escapado en un valor (el 11.44 que está con el círculo rojo):

*Eso no es así, 11,44 cm2 - la pérdida por apilado ( +- 10%) : 10,3 cm2. Que es un poco menos que los 10,5 cm2 que me dió, hay que usar 10,5 cm2 para el cálculo de la cantidad de espiras del primario.*


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Como venden el alambre esmaltado?? Por kilogramo o por metro?? Por que no creo que sea necesario comprar un carretel de cada alambre..
> 
> Lo mismo para el mylar y el presmil..vienen en rollo, láminas, hojas....como lo venden?
> Gracias!


El alambre esmaltado se vende por Kg.
El mylar, y el presmil se vende por hojas.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> pero hay un valor que no sé de donde sale, que es a altura efectiva del carretel y que vale 39.1mm. Dado que el hueco de la ventana tiene un alto total de 43mm.... me parece que le descuenta mucho, pero no tengo NPI por que no encontré una tabla con esas especificaciones de los carretes.




​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> Eso no es así, 11,44 cm2 - la pérdida por apilado ( +- 10%) : 10,3 cm2. Que es un poco menos que los 10,5 cm2 que me dió, hay que usar 10,5 cm2 para el cálculo de la cantidad de espiras del primario.


Ahhhhhh....ok....ahora caigo.
      

Entonces lo tuyo esta perfecto. No hay nada que cambiar     


Rorschach dijo:


> El alambre esmaltado se vende por Kg.


Ok. Entonces hay que calcular el largo del arrollamiento y luego pasarlo a kg (mas algun agregado extra por si acaso) ??
Creo que tengo una tabla con los gramos por metro...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2022)

Esto no tiene nada que ver, pero aprovechando que tenía el osciloscopio a la mano aproveché para desarmarlo y cambiarle la pila CR2025 que lleva no sé para que cosa, por que estaba completamente muerta y el osciloscopio funcionaba perfectamente...lo único que le faltaba es la fecha, que ahora ya la mantiene. Suporongo que sería solo para eso....


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 22, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ok. Entonces hay que calcular el largo del arrollamiento y luego pasarlo a kg (mas algun agregado extra por si acaso) ??
> Creo que tengo una tabla con los gramos por metro...



Para que no te quedes corto, y por las dudas, en transformadores pequeños es conveniente que tomes el largo de la espira de la última capa de cada bobina.
Para el primario, alambre de d. 0,35 mm, que es el primero que vas bobinar, debes tomar el largo de la espira de la primera capa, que es +- 138 mm, y luego hay que añadirle los espesores de las nueve capas, lo que daría una espira de +- 178 mm, esto lo multiplicas por 990 espiras, y da una longitud de 176.220 mm = 176, 22 Metros.

Para el secundario, alambre d. 1 mm, que va sobre el primario, el largo de la espira es +- 178 mm, más los espesores de la aislación entre primario y secundario, quedando +- 181 mm, y luego hay que añadirle los espesores de las 3 capas, lo que daría una espira de +- 206 mm, esto lo multiplicas por 118 espiras, y da una longitud de 24.308 mm = 24,31 Metros.

Fijate la tabla que publico, para obtener las cantidades que necesitas.

​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2022)

Bueniiiiiisimooooo!!!!
Esa es la posta!!    

Yo estaba por tomar el largo de la espira de la 5° capa, multiplicarla x 9 y agregarle un......NPI cuanto % extra, con la idea de que sobrara lo menos posible.... pero mejor dejo de inventar cosas raras y lo mando según tus indicaciones .

En cuanto a la tabla, yo conseguí una parecida en la web que publicó una empresa de Santiago del Estero, pero la tuya está mucho mas visible 

Gracias de nuevo!!!!


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 22, 2022)

Generalmente se toma el largo de la espira media, pero en el caso tuyo, por las dudas, lo hice así, para asegurar de que no te quedes corto.
En definitiva es poco el cobre que necesitas.
También hay que ver, cual es el mínimo que fraccionan en las casas del ramo, por allí en San Juan. 

P.D. :   ⬇️ aquí va el PDF de la Tabla de alambres de cobre y aluminio, (útil para guardar, y consultar).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2022)

Dada la parva de conocimiento aportada por el amigo @Rorschach me veo en la obligación de comenzar a preparar el contexto para la construcción del transformador de este equipo. Peeeero lo primero que hay que hacer es liberar el núcleo del trafo reciclado para poder comenzar luego con el bobinado...cuando las condiciones económicas de la banana permitan volver a acceder a los comercios del ramo.
OK...ahí vamos...
Primero hay que quitar los tornillos del trafo para ver si se desarma fácil. Antes había activado el "*modo ratón*" y medí el primario para ver si aún estaba aprovechable..... cosa de ahorrarme unos $$$ en cobre...
Pues no...todos los bobinados estaban en cortocircuito, así que no queda mas que desarmarlo completamente.
Primero quitamos los tornillos...que suporongo deben haber cortocircuitado todas las chapas por que me costó bastante quitarlos:

Luego analizamos la quemazón para ver si hay algo rescatable (espíritu ratón = ON)....


pero nó...todo parece incinerado... así que lo cortamos por el centro del bobinado por una de las caras...

Mala idea !!!! está todo re-pegoteado por el calor y el incendio...así que vamos a intentar cortar paralelamente al núcleo, pero primero quitamos algunos cables que se liberaron con el corte anterior:

Ahí ya quité una parte cortando con la sierra de metales en forma paralela y muy cercana al núcleo:

y con un poco de paciencia y otro poco de saliva....logré separar los restos del carrete derretido y pegoteado a las chapas:

y así quedó el núcleo ya vacío de cables:

pero hay que reciclar los tornillos y usarlos para evitar que se arme el desbande de chapas E e I:

Ahora solo falta terminar de limpiar las ventanas de la laminación y descartar el par de chapas lastimadas por la sierra durante el corte...  

Continuará....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2022)

Ooootra pregunta:
Es realmente necesario poner una capa de aislacion entre cada capa del primario???
No es que sea ratón, pero como solo se produce una ddp de 25V de una capa a la siguiente no veo necesidad de separar las capas con un aislante...
Pero si el motivo de la aislación es otro entonces no dije nada...


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 23, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ooootra pregunta:
> Es realmente necesario poner una capa de aislacion entre cada capa del primario???
> No es que sea ratón, pero como solo se produce una ddp de 25V de una capa a la siguiente no veo necesidad de separar las capas con un aislante...
> Pero si el motivo de la aislación es otro entonces no dije nada...


Por eso te pregunte si lo ibas a bobinar capa a capa, o a granel (random), porque capa a capa es si hay aislación entre medio, del otro (sin aisalación) es a granel (random).
 Las bobinas de un transformador se deben realizar con el alambre tensionado, para que no queden las espiras flojas, y para que el bobinado no quede redondeado, y por ende que parte quede fuera del carrete, y luego no entre laminación,  de no estar barnizado el bobinado, las espiras al quedar flojas vibrarán a 50 Hz, con la posibilidad cierta que en el roce continuo se coma el esmalte y entren en corto, por esta razón se debe bobinar con el alambre bien tensionado.
Como se debe bobinar con el alambre tensionado, en el  modo a granel (random) es muy común que cuando se termina una capa, y se comience otra, algunas espiras de la capa nueva se metan en la capa de abajo, sobre todo al principio y al final de cada capa, y así sucesivamente, situación que, sobretodo con alambres finos, es común que espiras de capas superiores estén mezcladas y juntas con espiras de capas inferiores, ergo las DDP son mayores.-
Sin embargo hoy en día la mayoría de los transformadores comerciales, se bobinan a granel (random), razón : mucho más económico.

Un transformador de calidad se hace capa a capa, se bobina las espiras bien juntas y tensionadas hasta terminar la capa, se la barniza, luego se la aísla, y sobre la aislación se comienza a bobinar la nueva capa, y así sucesivamente, cabe mencionar que este método el otorga al bobinado una excelente calidad dieléctrica, y mecánica.

El método de bobinado, y la calidad del transformador, es tu decisión.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2022)

Oookaaaaa!!!     
Y que diferencia habría en el calculo de la ventana para bobinado a granel???
Supongo que se solo mantiene la aislación primario/secundario, con lo que las bobinas quedarían mas "delgadas"...pero eso es lo único???


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 23, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Oookaaaaa!!!
> Y que diferencia habría en el calculo de la ventana para bobinado a granel???
> Supongo que se solo mantiene la aislación primario/secundario, con lo que las bobinas quedarían mas "delgadas"...pero eso es lo único???


Con el bobinado a granel te queda mayor espacio libre en la ventana.
A que te refieres :  ...pero eso es lo único ???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> A que te refieres : ...pero eso es lo único ???


No....es que pensé que "a granel" era enrrollar sin mucho orden que digamos (ví un video donde parecía que armaban un ovillo de lana con el bobinado ) y me espanté.
Pero veo que es solo sin las capas de aislación intermedias pero con el cable tenso y bobinado ordenado...


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 23, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No....es que pensé que "a granel" era enrrollar sin mucho orden que digamos (ví un video donde parecía que armaban un ovillo de lana con el bobinado ) y me espanté.
> Pero veo que es solo sin las capas de aislación intermedias pero con el cable tenso y bobinado ordenado...


Es que es eso lo que sucede "a granel", va a ver diferencias en cuanto a la prolijidad que emplees, pero con alambres finos, las espiras se van para abajo y se mezclan, sobre todo hecho a mano (bobinadora manual).
Con bobinadoras automáticas, y paso micrométrico es otra cosa, pero igual se caen y mezclan. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2022)

Oka!!   
Sabiendo eso voy a ver como mo hago. No es por ahorrar dinero, pero parece mas simple y rápido bobinar a granel - con cuidado - que hacer el proceso por capas.
Yo soy un desastre bobinando cables, pero -para mí y cualquier principiante -  pinta que será mas viable proceder a granel para llevar a cabo una tarea artesanal en la que no se tiene experiencia...
Sabiendo ahora las dos alternativas el panorama está mucho mas claro!


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Jul 23, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Pues sin pegar, yo así los hago hace mucho y cuando te cansas cambias de colores  Ver el archivo adjunto 284541
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284543


Te quedó bien bonito... un detalle... tené en cuenta que se escribe EqualiZer. Saludos cordiales. Excelente trabajo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2022)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> tené en cuenta que se escribe EqualiZer.


Es la misma palabra, solo que *Equalizer* es en inglés americano y *equaliser* es en inglés británico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2022)

Y en Guaraní básico cómo se ekcualiniza ?


----------



## malesi (Jul 23, 2022)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Te quedó bien bonito... un detalle... tené en cuenta que se escribe EqualiZer. Saludos cordiales. Excelente trabajo


🎸  Es una sugerencia de presentación


----------



## aadf (Jul 23, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Oka!!
> Sabiendo eso voy a ver como mo hago. No es por ahorrar dinero, pero parece mas simple y rápido bobinar a granel - con cuidado - que hacer el proceso por capas.
> Yo soy un desastre bobinando cables, pero -para mí y cualquier principiante -  pinta que será mas viable proceder a granel para llevar a cabo una tarea artesanal en la que no se tiene experiencia...
> Sabiendo ahora las dos alternativas el panorama está mucho mas claro!


Hola.

Con respecto al transformador, yo ya tengo armados de forma casera alrededor de 5 que utilicé en proyectos míos. A medida que vas haciendo ganas mucha experiencia y le vas agarrando la mano.

Es indispensable que te armes algo para bobinar ya que sino es muy complicado. Yo armé algo con maderas y pensando de poner una atornilladora ahí de costado que tiene regulación de velocidad, pero la use una sola vez con un bobinado de mas de 1000 vueltas y alambre muy fino para el primario, el resto lo hice a mano poniéndole una manija. También me sirve para hacer inductores (filtros pasivos de los crossover).

No se si estoy poniendo cable mas grueso del que corresponde, pero siempre me entraron muuuuuy ajustadas las chapas cuando terminé de bobinar. Recién los últimos transformadores tuve chance de poderle armar otros bobinados auxiliares, de menos de 1A.

Nunca use aislación entre capa y capa, si unas varias vueltas de papel entre primario y secundarios. Bien ajustado nunca tuve vibración. Igualmente, de molesto que soy, lo sumergía en barniz aislante.

Cualquier duda puedo ayudar.

Saludos.
Andres.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2022)

aadf dijo:


> Yo armé algo con maderas y pensando de poner una atornilladora ahí de costado que tiene regulación de velocidad,


Y yo estaba diseñando algo muuuuy parecido, pero me faltaba el mecanismo para tensar el cable. Ahora, con tus fotos, tengo algunas ideas mas.
Graciassssss!!!!


----------



## aadf (Jul 23, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y yo estaba diseñando algo muuuuy parecido, pero me faltaba el mecanismo para tensar el cable. Ahora, con tus fotos, tengo algunas ideas mas.
> Graciassssss!!!!


Hola,

Son ruedas de puertas corredizas de placard y/o ventanas, tienen una pequeña canaleta. En cualquier casa de herrajes tenes. Con poner un par nomas ya el alambre se va enderezando y ademas queda bastante tensado, aunque claro, tenes que guiarlo a mano. 

saludos,
Andres


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 24, 2022)

aadf dijo:


> No se si estoy poniendo cable mas grueso del que corresponde, pero siempre me entraron muuuuuy ajustadas las chapas cuando terminé de bobinar. Recién los últimos transformadores tuve chance de poderle armar otros bobinados auxiliares, de menos de 1A.


Buenos días !
Eso pasa porque a los carretes hay que  ponerles adentro un taco de madera, o nylon, a las medidas internas de dicho carrete, eso hace que al bobinar, el carrete no se deforme, y luego de terminado el bobinado no tengas problemas para colocar la laminación.






​A continuación en adjuntos, algunas de las bobinas que he realizado, siempre con el método espira junto a espira, capa a capa, cada capa barnizada, y todas las capas aisladas unas de otras correspondientemente. ⬇️

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 
​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2022)

Es al peo....el que sabe...SABE!!!!!


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 24, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> cada capa barnizada,


Me da curiosidad.
Terminada la capa y barnizada, la dejas secar o seguis con el resto?

Y por cierto, qué diferencias hay entre barnizar por capa, y barnizar todo el transformador finalizado (mayormente leí que los sumergen en barniz)?



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es al peo....el que sabe...SABE!!!!!


Nos hace sentir inutiles @Rorschach ... Jajajja


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 24, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Me da curiosidad.
> Terminada la capa y barnizada, la dejas secar o seguis con el resto?
> 
> Y por cierto, qué diferencias hay entre barnizar por capa, y barnizar todo el transformador finalizado (mayormente leí que los sumergen en barniz)?


Hola, barnizo con pincel la capa, dejo secar,  y aíslo luego con mylar, y bobino la nueva capa, para hacer más rápido uso barniz aislante secado rápido. Al tacto seca en +- 1 minuto.
Así está bien aislado.
Luego, si se quiere, se sumerge el transformador, y se lo deja hasta observar que hayan desaparecido las burbujas de aire.
Sin barnizar capa a capa, y sumergiendo nada más, no es conveniente, dado que si bien luego de un tiempo no se observan burbujas, siempre queda aire atrapado entre capas, y bobinas.
Industrialmente se utilizan máquinas de impregnación al vacío para barnices aislantes secado al aire, o al horno. Este método es el más eficaz.


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 24, 2022)

Rorschach, ¿hasta qué temperatura resiste el baño de barniz?
Saludos


----------



## malesi (Jul 24, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Rorschach, ¿hasta qué temperatura resiste el baño de barniz?
> Saludos


https://www.google.es/search?q=que+...AGBAYgBkiOSAQUzMS4xNpgBAKABAQ&sclient=gws-wiz


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 24, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Rorschach, ¿hasta qué temperatura resiste el baño de barniz?
> Saludos


Depende del tipo de servicio a prestar, alambre esmaltado a utilizar, etc. Generalmente los distintos tipos, y clases de barnices aislsntes soportan desde 105 °C, hasta 220 °C.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2022)

Tarde de artesanías... En el capítulo de hoy: Haciendo perillas.
Primero que nada, me puse a pintar con agua y plasticola el futuro panel de MDF. Esto lo impermeabliza y le dá algo de rigidez extra.

Luego,...revolviendo mis rejuntes de cosas cartoneadas por la calle, encontré un pedazo chico de MDF crudo de 18mm y corté la perilla de 38mm. EL asunto es que la perilla no es de 38mm por que ese es el diámetro del hueco (las sierras copa son para cortar huecos, no para cortar círculos  🤷‍♂️ ) así que la perilla queda 4mm mas chica...y luego de ponerla en el taladro para lijarla, quedó de 33mm,

Ahora probamos que tal va la perilla en un potenciómetro roto que andaba por ahí:

Entra bien....no muy ajustada pero no se sale sola y es fácil sujetarla en forma firme.
Ahora cortamos las perillas chicas, pero en el MDF fué un fracaso por que cuando el diámetro es pequeño se desprenden capas de MDF y resultan muchas perillas de 3mm de alto .
Así que decidir probar con madera de verdad y usé un pedazo de tirante de cama de cedro (supongo) que encontré al lado del tacho de la basura y ahí todo fué mucho mejor.

Y luego de cortarlas, las medimos para ver como quedaron: 16mm luego de lijarlas en el taladro...

Y así quedó el juego de perillas:

Ahora hay que taparles parcialmente los huecos y arreglar algunos detalles en los laterales, pero con tarugos de 6mm (uno solo alcanza par alas cuatro perillas --> hay que tapar 7mm en cada una) y un poco de masilla para madera todo va quedar OK antes de pintarlas:


Continuará....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2022)

Y ya quedaron tapados parcialmente los huecos. Ahora tengo que ponerle masilla y luego pintarlas. Tambén tendré que analizar si ponerles un prisionero o algo que permita sujetar firmemente los ejes de los potenciómetros, por que las perillas chicas bailan un poquito ya que el soporte de la broca guía para copas chicas está medio medio...


----------



## J2C (Jul 24, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ................... Tambén tendré que analizar si ponerles un prisionero o algo que permita sujetar firmemente los ejes de los potenciómetros, por que las perillas chicas bailan un poquito ya que el soporte de la broca guía para copas chicas está medio medio...



Y envolver el eje del potenciómetro con cinta aisladora/teflon/tira plástica de botellas de gaseosas?

Algun buje realizado con algo plástico tipo barra de silicona?

 ?​


----------



## aadf (Jul 24, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> Eso pasa porque a los carretes hay que ponerles adentro un taco de madera, o nylon, a las medidas internas de dicho carrete, eso hace que al bobinar, el carrete no se deforme, y luego de terminado el bobinado no tengas problemas para colocar la laminación.


 Hola,

Si, eso hago tambien para evitar deformaciones, pero sera cuestion de practica tambien.
Estan excelentes los que armaste.

saludos,
Andres.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 24, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tambén tendré que analizar si ponerles un prisionero o algo que permita sujetar firmemente los ejes de los potenciómetros


Podría meter un tubito en el centro con un tornillo lateral. Así, sea como sea el eje, el potenciómetro quedaría bien sujeto.

Edito. Es decir, la perilla quedaría bien sujeta al eje del potenciómetro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Y envolver el eje del potenciómetro con cinta aisladora/teflon/tira plástica de botellas de gaseosas?


Esa idea me gusta por que estamos en régimen "ratón" y no podemos gastar mas de la cuenta...que es bastante cercana a cero. Por lo pronto voy a darle algo de acabado a las perillas y luego vemos como seguimos y de que color las pintamos...


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 25, 2022)

No para el Doc, sino para los demas.

Si no quieren pintar las perillas, pueden colocar un vinilo autoadhesivo con algun efecto, por ejemplo aluminio sepillado...

Obvio, de la lija no se salvan


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 25, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> Buenos días !
> Eso pasa porque a los carretes hay que  ponerles adentro un taco de madera, o nylon, a las medidas internas de dicho carrete, eso hace que al bobinar, el carrete no se deforme, y luego de terminado el bobinado no tengas problemas para colocar la laminación.





aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Si, eso hago tambien para evitar deformaciones, pero sera cuestion de practica tambien.
> Estan excelentes los que armaste.
> ...



Al apreciar en tus imágenes, que el carrete (transparente) no tiene el taco adentro para que este no se deforme al bobinar, publiqué dichas recomendaciones.
Tus imágenes aumentadas ⬇️


Muchas Gracias por los comentarios 😊 !

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 25, 2022)

Esto lo comento acá por que antes me olvidé.
En cuanto a estas fotos:








y todas las demás de *este *y *este *post, la cantidad y distribución de los remaches pop no es antojadiza ni por que se me ocurrió así  "de onda". En ambos casos lo que se busca no es solo que la base y la tapa queden con la forma correcta, sino que también se busca que no se produzcan "deslizamientos" entre las mitades de cada una que podrían falsear el ajuste íntimo entre tapa y base y producir problemas al ensamblarlas. En la tapa el asunto es mas crítico por que los remaches no tienen otro punto de apoyo el que el "techo"  y ahí son necesarios los 4 remaches pop por enlace para evitar deslizamientos laterales.
En la base, el problema mas grave es la cantidad de peso que debe soportar (principalmente la fuente de alimentación), y en este caso, aparte de evitar los deslizamientos laterales, hay que evitar que la base "se doble" por la mitad, y por ese motivo lleva los remaches pop en esas posiciones contra los laterales.
El que quiera usar mayor cantidad de remaches pop es libre de hacerlo, pero al menos coloque algunos de los remaches (o tornillos o lo que sea que use para juntar las chapas) en los mismos lugares.


----------



## J2C (Jul 25, 2022)

.


Dr tal cual lo comenta Ud,  como mínimo cuando se utilice ese método del ángulo/planchuela para empalmar dos secciones si ó si se deben utilizar dos remaches/tornillos *al menos de un lado* para no dejar que pivotee el ángulo/planchuela usado.

Personalmente uso su método de dos de cada lado, esta bien que estamos mal, pero nunca nos pondrá peor un remache/tornillo más !!!

.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 25, 2022)

Y con 45 minutos de artesanías...perillas listas para pintar  
Ayer les puse la masilla para madera color "haiga" por que para haya no dá... (copyright @EdgardoCas )

Luego las puse una a una en el viejo tornillo del tamborcito lijador, pero le coloqué un poco de cinta de enmascarar por que estos huecos están un poquito grandes. Gracias por la idea @J2C  !!

Y con paciencia, saliva y lija no-past 180 quedan así...

Creo que ya están listas para pintarlas...

Continuará...


----------



## aadf (Jul 25, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> Al apreciar en tus imágenes, que el carrete (transparente) no tiene el taco adentro para que este no se deforme al bobinar, publiqué dichas recomendaciones.


Hola,

Tal cual . Esas fotos son de primer trafo que arme, ahí me di cuenta que además de las maderitas laterales necesitaba algo adentro por la deformación que se causaba al ajustar el carrete con las tuercas.

Por eso decía que  es cuestión de ir ganando experiencia y rebuscárselas.

Saludos!
Andres


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 25, 2022)

aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Tal cual . Esas fotos son de primer trafo que arme, ahí me di cuenta que además de las maderitas laterales necesitaba algo adentro por la deformación que se causaba al ajustar el carrete con las tuercas.
> 
> ...


Sucede que al colocarse el taco dentro del carrete, y  debidamente ajustado, no se necesita para nada esas " maderitas laterales", no cumplen ninguna función, digamos que sobran.

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## J2C (Jul 26, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y con 45 minutos de artesanías...perillas listas para pintar
> Ayer les puse la masilla para madera color "haiga" por que para haya no dá... (copyright @EdgardoCas )
> Ver el archivo adjunto 285576
> Luego las puse una a una en el viejo tornillo del tamborcito lijador, pero le coloqué un poco de cinta de enmascarar por que estos huecos están un poquito grandes. Gracias por la idea @J2C  !!
> ...



Dr otra cosa que se puede hacer con esas perillas de madera que poseemos la limitación de usar la mecha que traen las susodichas mechas de copa es colocar el tarugo como el que colocó Ud. completo y luego perforar la mitad con una mecha de 6,0/6,25mm dado que los potenciometros suelen tener eje de 1/4"/6.35mm.

Esto tiene un pequeño inconveniente que es centrar perfectamente la nueva perforación para que una vez colocado no parezca desbalanceada la perilla.
En la morsa es fácil hacer un par de maderas que centren bien verticalmente a la perilla a perforar. Aclaro que pose*o** una perforadora de banco/mesa chica.

Como recién me ha salido la jubilación aprovechare a tomar menos trabajos y tener más tiempo para mis cosas, electrónicas por supuesto y mas adelante hare una prueba y comentare.




Saludos.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2022)

Para la caja esa cromada se me ocurre el *clásico vinilo negro* , o . . . 









						Vinilo Camaleon Opticas (tornasolado) 1 Mt X 0.30 - $ 565
					

Vinilo Camaleon Opticas (tornasolado) 1 Mt X 0.30Descripción del producto: VINILO CAMALEÓN TORNASOLADO PARA ÓPTICAS ,MOLDEABLE CON CALOR.COLORES DISPONIBLES: TRANSPARENTE ,NARANJA,ROSA,ROJO,AMARILLO, VERDE,CELESTE,AZUL, ETC. CONSULTAR STOCKEL VINILO TRAE UN FILM TRANSPARENTE PARA PODER COLOCARLO...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				












						Vinilo Termotransferible Holografico Textil Dorado Plateado  - $ 2.300
					

Vinilo Termoadhesivo Holográfico .Color dorado o plateado.Precio es por METRO LINEAL (1 metro x 50 cm)Peso aproximado 233 gramos .- Se aplica sobre la mayoría de telas.- Se transfiere con calor .- No sea estira .- Donde se aplique quedará rígido , no flexible .- Usar temperatura de 160/180...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				












						Stickers Autoadhesivos Holograficos Arcoiris Tornasolado Opp - $ 880
					

* EN EL CASO QUE LA OFERTA INCLUYA IMPRESION TENÉ TU ARCHIVO DE IMPRESION LISTO PARA ENVIAR ANTES DE REALIZAR LA COMPRA PARA PODER CUMPLIR CON LOS PLAZOS PUBLICADOS.* EN CASO DE NECESITAR REALIZAMOS DISEÑO GRAFICO, NO CONTEMPLADOS EN ESE COSTO Y...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 26, 2022)

Yo había pensado es fosfatizarla y luego pintarla de negro con pintura en aerosol (tengo una latita que compré y nunca usé 🤷‍♂️).
No sé como va a quedar el fosfatizado....


J2C dijo:


> Dr otra cosa que se puede hacer con esas perillas de madera que poseemos la limitación de usar la mecha que traen las susodichas mechas de copa es colocar el tarugo como el que colocó Ud. completo y luego perforar la mitad con una mecha de 6,0/6,25mm dado que los potenciometros suelen tener eje de 1/4"/6.35mm


Si...es una posibilidad. El problema, en mi caso, no es el diámetro de la broca guía por que tiene 5.5mm de diámetro. El problema real es que el soporte de la broca guía está ligeramente agrandado, y cuando la sujeto con el prisionero queda ligeramente descentrada y eso hace que corte "mas grande" y por eso baila el eje del pote. Con una vuelta de cinta de enmascarar quedó joya, y como no es algo que se quite y ponga permanentemente creo que puede aguantar sin mucha historia.
Dos mangos aparte es que debo tratar de reparar el calce de la mecha, pero eso es ooootra historia...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2022)

Para fosfatizar debería tener algún óxido de hierro que se convierte en fosfato de hierro , no se si se logre el fosfato de cromo (que si existe y se lo emplea medicinalmente).

Me pareció piola alguno de los que posteé para aplicarlo sobre el cromado, ya que son autoadhesivos y le darían una terminación modernosa estrafalaria


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 26, 2022)

Vos decís que está cromado??
Algo tiene por arriba, no como las fuentes "comunes", pero no creo que sea cromado...
Voy a probar en uno de los recortes que tengo de esa caja y les subo unas fotos....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2022)

Si eran antiguas fuentes AT . . .  cromado , sino podría ser niquelado , zincado . . .  todos muy difíciles de pintar 😭


----------



## switchxxi (Jul 26, 2022)

Mi querida fuente con LM317 esta puesta en un gabinete de una vieja fuente de PC. Realmente no me acuerdo que acabado tenia originalmente, pero debe ser de los años 2000 (por si sirve el dato).

Pintado con Rust Oleum blanco (frente) y negro (lo demás) quedo preciosismo... El problema es como comentan, si bien la pintura esta bien adherida se raya fácilmente -Ojo que hablo de colocarle algo encima o algo punzante, con la uña ni se "mosquea".

Salvo la pintura no tiene ningún otro tratamiento.... Si bien variara de material en material, lo dejo como opción.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2022)

Hace un par de días hablé con mi suegro, que es farmaceútico, y le pregunté si sabía que corno es el "solvente" del que hablamos hace unos días. Me dijo que cree que es uno de los destilados del petróleo llamados JP. Yo puse cara de   y me contó que es la nafta para aviación en algunos de sus tipos.
Yo busqué combustible JP sin mucha esperanza y apareció esto:








						Combustible de turbina de aviación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
					






					es.wikipedia.org
				



así que parece que existe y debe ser algunos de los que salen ahí...


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 27, 2022)

Los combustibles que se usan para motores a reacción, son el Jet A1, y JP1,  etc., distintas denominaciones según el blend, cada marca le coloca su denominación, pero son  básicamente lo mismo, sí, es un destilado de petróleo, una mezcla de hidrocarburos, mucho más refinado, cuya base es el kerosene.


----------



## J2C (Jul 27, 2022)

.

*[Mode Off Topic ON]*


Yo recuerdo cosas del siglo pasado, hará unos 55 años atras que mi viejo me mandaba a comprar a la ferretería líquidos para trabajar con la pintura.

Los nombres que recuerdo eran *solvente* y *aguarrás mineral*, hete aquí que desde los años 1990/2000 aproximadamente no se consigue más en los comercios normales el aguarrás mineral por que es usado en el proceso de producción de droga y pasó a ser un elemento de distribución controlada.
Mi viejo los usaba en las pinturas sintéticas, no se si para diluirlas y/o para limpiar los pinceles.
Creo que actualmente se utiliza el thinner para todo eso, pero mi viejo nunca lo uso, no se si por un tema de contemporaneidad.


También recuerdo que mi vieja solía usar uno de esos dos líquidos que ahora no recuerdo bien cual cuando lavaba los pantalones de vestir que yo usaba en el industrial ya que debía concurrir de riguroso uniforme: pantalón gris, camisa azul, corbata azul y blazer azul. Como la economía de mi viejo no era tan buena o era que mi viejo aprovecho a construir su 2da casa de material.
No se, éramos tan pobres que no alcanzaba para mandarlo a limpiar a la tintorería, cosas de la gallegada de mi viejo y vieja.


Del comentario del Dr y Rorschach se me ocurrió realizar una búsqueda *en Google* (hacer clic) y entre a las preguntas frecuentes y de ahi volvi a buscar "white spirit" que obtuve *esto* (clic).​

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Siento como que me estoy volviendo paranoico por obtener información precisa, no se ustedes.


*[Mode Off Topic OFF]*


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 27, 2022)

El aguarrás mineral es el más indicado para diluir esmaltes sintéticos cuando se pinta a pincel, como todo tiene que ser de 1ra Calidad, Hydra, o Alba.
Para pintar a soplete con aire comprimido esmaltes sintéticos, se utiliza Thinner, también debe ser de reconocida marca.
No utilizar Aguarrás, o thinner, marca "acme" que vienen en envases plásticos, que dicen diluyente para pintura, son malísimos, al punto casi de estropear la pintura.
El Aguarrás vegetal, se  denomina trementina, y se usa principalmente para diluir pinturas al óleo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> También recuerdo que mi vieja solía usar uno de esos dos líquidos que ahora no recuerdo bien cual cuando lavaba los pantalones de vestir que yo usaba en el industrial ya que debía concurrir de riguroso uniforme: pantalón gris, camisa azul, corbata azul y blazer azul.


Debe haber usado el "solvente", que es lo mismo que usaban las tintorerías para la limpieza "a seco"...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> El Aguarrás vegetal, se denomina trementina, y se usa principalmente para diluir pinturas al óleo.


Eso es lo que usaban Miguel Ángel y demases.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jul 27, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Debe haber usado el "solvente", que es lo mismo que usaban las tintorerías para la limpieza "a seco"...


Para limpieza a seco se usaba la bencina, la misma de los encendedores Carusita, Zippo y de ese estilo.


----------



## J2C (Jul 27, 2022)

.

Yo recuerdo más bien el solvente, tal cual lo describió el Dr, al menos eran ordenes de mi vieja !!!!


Disculpen el Off Topic, no suele ser mi interes generar trash ni desordenar.

​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Yo recuerdo más bien el solvente, tal cual lo describió el Dr, al menos eran ordenes de mi vieja !!!!


Es que ya estoy creyendo que *solvente *y *bencina *son la misma cosa...


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jul 27, 2022)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Para limpieza a seco se usaba la bencina, la misma de los encendedores Carusita, Zippo y de ese estilo.


Me autocito. Recuerdo cuando trabajaba en PGM que para limpiar la ropa muy engrasada se usaba el ciclohexano


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 27, 2022)

Pasa que todos los citados son solventes.
Hay varios tipos de bencina (es una mezcla de hidrocarburos pentano, hexano, y heptano mayormente) , la bencina que se usa para encendedores es más aceitosa, para que no evapore rápido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2022)

Les dejo un posible esquema de conexiones entre los módulos del amplificador integrado. No es nada de otro planeta pero se supone que a los principiantes hay que darles instrucciones claras para que no comiencen los BZZZZ, HMMMM y demás ruidos que surgen en la construcción.
Se aceptan opiniones, modificaciones y todo lo que puedan aportar para mejorarlo....sin perder de vista el precio y seguridad.


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 27, 2022)

Hola dr, ¿qué es glb?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 27, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Hola dr, ¿qué es glb?


!No es GLS !


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 27, 2022)

Y gls es...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 27, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Y gls es...


! Aca por eses pagos ( Brasil) , Gays , Lésbicas y Sinpatizantes , Jajajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 27, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ! Aca por eses pagos ( Brasil) , Gays , Lésbicas y Sinpatizantes , Jajajajajajajajajaja!


Qué cachondo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 27, 2022)

🤦‍♂️

GLB según glogle Línea general de tensión.... O algo así. ​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2022)

P.D.: en tintorería se usaba el tricloroetileno , luego reemplazado por el tetracloroetileno o percloroetileno.

No confundir bencina (ether de petróleo) con benceno


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 27, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> 🤦‍♂️
> 
> GLB según glogle Línea general de tensión.... O algo así. ​


Ahora hablando en serio , si no me equivoco son dos diodos en antiparalelo mas un capacitor y un resistor , creo que una RED Snubber .
Ya vi aca por eses pagos ( Foro ) ese circuito  pero por ahora no me recuerdo donde fue .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 27, 2022)

Línea general de benceno.. 
🙃​


----------



## J2C (Jul 27, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Hola dr, ¿qué es glb?



Un *Ground Loop Breaker* (haz click) o sino usa *Google* (haz click).



Salu2.-


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 27, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Ya vi aca por eses pagos ( Foro ) pero por ahora no me recuerdo donde fue .


Creo que en algún post del Dr.
El anterior ya terminado.. 🤔


----------



## J2C (Jul 27, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> .......
> Ya vi aca por eses pagos ( Foro ) ese circuito  pero por ahora no me recuerdo donde fue .



*Aquí* !!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 27, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> *Aquí* !!!!


Mejor aca : Diseño de un Amplificador de Ocho Canales , veer en  Post #271.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Hola dr, ¿qué es glb?


*G*round *L*oop *B*reaker = algo como "rompedor de lazos de masa".
Es un pequeño circuito que vincula GND del equipo con el cable de puesta a tierra de la línea de 220V. De esa forma se mantiene la protección contra descargas eléctricas a la vez que se evita que la conexión a tierra de un equipo cree un lazo de masa con la conexión a tierra de este equipo.
Fijate *ACÁ* para mas detalles..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 27, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> "Fijate *ACÁ* para mas detalles."


O mejor aun , mire aca : DIY Audio Articles  y ese otro aca : Elliott Sound Products - The Audio Pages (Main Index)
!Saludos!


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 27, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No confundir bencina (ether de petróleo) con benceno


El benceno es un hidrocarburo aromático (C6H6).


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 27, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Un *Ground Loop Breaker* (haz click) o sino usa *Google* (haz click).
> 
> 
> 
> Salu2.-


Lo busqué por las siglas, pero no daba la información que buscaba. Gracias por aclararlo (y al dr.)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 31, 2022)

Volvemos por acá luego de un tiempo...
Como aún no puedo comprar los materiales para el trafo, hoy haré algunas artesanías...tal como preparar el perforado del frente y del contra-frente. Les voy a mostrar como lo hago YO, y si alguien tiene una mejor idea (y que esté probada) es libre de agregarla al tema para incrementar el conocimiento colectivo.
Como acá vamos a comenzar a tocar el acabado y presentación del amplificador, debemos ser prolijos y ordenados para que no salga un engendro con huecos desubicados y/o chuecos, y lo primero que vamos a hacer es una plantilla para perforado y presentación. Les voy a regalar un archivo SVG de *Inkscape* con la plantilla que YO estoy usando, pero como no todos van a conseguir los mismos componentes ni tienen los mismos gustos que yo para hacer los amplificadores, mejor les dejo el archivo y ustedes lo retocan/modifican a su propio antojo.
La siguiente imagen es una vista rápida de la plantilla de taladrado por que tengo que explicar algunas detalles que tiene:

Todos los cruces de líneas son centros de perforaciones que hay que hacer, *pero los que tienen un círculo son los que deben perforarse simultáneamente en el frente y en el contrafrente*. Esto es así por que por esos agujeros pasan los ejes de los potenciómetros, las palancas de los interruptores y los tornillos que sujetan el frente al contrafrente. Creo que resulta claro que esos agujeros deben estar PERFECTAMENTE alineados por que si nó...comienzan las cochinadas, así que no se crean John Wayne y hagan tonteras pensando que van a alinear los agujeros de otra forma...por que si bien es posible hacerlo hay que trabajar muuucho más y sin margen de error, OK???
Las 4 perforaciones horizontales son para los ejes de los potenciómetros, y cada una de ellas tiene una perforación adicional a su izquierda. Ese centro *DEBE MARCARSE Y PERFORARSE EN EL CONTRAFRENTE* y no en el frente, por que servirá para enganchar la "oreja" metálica del potenciómetro que impide que este se gire fuera de la posición que tiene en el PCB. Esto es importante por que no queremos que algún bruto le dé manija a un pote a lo bestia y nos haga pelota el PCB...y de esta forma es imposible que lo haga.
Los otros agujeros que tienen perforaciones por arriba y por debajo son para los interruptores de palanca, del tipo de este de abajo:

y los huecos superior e inferior nos ayudarán a cortar una canaleta que permitirá que se desplaze la palanca entre sus dos posiciones sin tener que asomar el tornillo que la sujeta, con lo que la presentación queda mucho mas decente al solo costo de un par agujeros, sierra y lima.

Habiendo sanateado lo suficiente, vamos a sujetar el panel del frente al contrafrente de la caja y los dejaremos lo mas solidarios posible para que no pueden moverse entre sí una vez ajustada su posición (mas tarde usaremos prensas u otros aditamentos, pero por lo pronto hay que ponerlos en su lugar.
En la imagen de la plantilla hay una linea negra gruesa exterior que representa el BORDE del panel, que yo hice 5mm a la vuelta mas grande que el ancho (280mm) y el alto (86mm) de la caja, por lo que el frente tienen 290mm x 96mm (x 3mm de espesor). La línea de puntos interna representa las dimensiones de la caja metálica, y por lo tanto, sobre ella debe coincidir sus bordes. Como el panel es opaco no se puede ajustar por transparencia y yo hago lo siguiente:
1- Imprimimo, recorto por la línea negra gruesa y pego con cinta de enmascarar la plantilla de taladrado al panel del frente:

2- Preparo tres separadores de 5mm de ancho (si tienen un par de décimas menos, mejor) que ayudarán a posicionar el frente con la caja (y sí!!! nuevamente usé palitos de helado recortados con cutter)

3- Ahora pegamos, con cinta de enmascarar, esos separadores en ambos costados del panel frontal y también en su parte inferior:

4- Y si midieron y pegaron todo bien, debería poder calzar el contrafrente de la caja en entre los separadores:

5- Con esto tenemos tres lados del contrafrente ajustados a la separación de 5mm y ahora seguiremos usando cinta de enmascarar para sujetar definitivamente el frente al contra-frente:


Listo!!! Ya estamos preparados para usar algunas prensas o pinzas "diente de perro" que nos permitan sujetar firmemente este conjunto contra un mártir para comenzar a marcar y perforar cada agujero. Pero con eso sigo después...

Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 31, 2022)

Y como buen boló, me olvidé de compartir el archivo de la plantilla.
Les aviso que tiene dos capas: una se llama "Taladrado" y la otra se llama "Letreros"...y lo que contiene cada una es obvio.
Dejo un .zip por que no se que hará el foro con un SVG...

Los que quieran hacer una plantilla para el fondo la tienen fácil usando el mismo archivo dibujando las perforaciones y eventuales carteles en base a los componentes/conectores que vayan a montar en el fondo. Solo recuerden que deben usar el recuadro de la línea punteada por que el fondo no lleva un "contra-fondo" sino que se trabaja directo sobre el metal del gabinete.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 1, 2022)

Avancemos otro poquito con la preparación del frente y contrafrente.

*IMPORTANTE!!!
Llegado este momento, sería muy bueno que ya tengas disponibles los interruptores, potenciómetros y demás elementos que aparecen en el frente, por que hay medidas que vas a tener que corregir un función de las cosas que tengas o compres, y que muy probablemente no te sirvan del todo las medidas que yo te doy en la plantilla. Estás advertido!!!*

Una vez que tenemos fijos y en posición el frente y el contrafrente, ahora hay que hacer un truco que nos asegure que las perforaciones van a salir perfectamente alineadas, y para eso solo vamos a sujetar el engendro en un banco (mas un mártir de por medio) y vamos a marcar solo DOS agujeros, que son los encirculados con verde en la foto siguiente:

Una vez marcados y asegurándonos de que todo conserva su posición, vamos a perforarlos...primero con broca de 2mm y luego con broca de 3.25mm. Hay que recordar que esos huecos son los que van a sujetar el frente al contrafrente mediante tornillos...y por ahora le vamos a poner tornillos M3 o de 1/8", el que tengan, con tuerca y arandela tal como en la siguiente imagen:

Ahhh...y hay que ajustar los tornillos como para que queden firmes pero sin romper el frente!!!
Con esos dos tornillos cruzados en diagonal tenemos la certeza de que tanto el frente como el contrafrente van a mantener su posición relativa frente a los embates de los próximos marcados y perforaciones, así que ya no tenemos que preocuparnos por el ajuste inicial que hicimos con los separadores y cinta: ahora está MUY firme!!
A continuación marcamos los huecos que deben traspasar ambas capas (frente y contrafrente) y solo marcamos esos para no confundirnos!

*OJITO AL PATITO!!!!*
Ahora hay que ser cuidadoso y no enloquecerse en perforar el panel por que seguro que nos mandamos un peo! Hay que perforar lo que hemos marcado, pero los huecos tienen diferente diámetro en el frente que en el contrafrente (por ejemplo los potenciómetros que compré tienen un eje de 5.5mm y una zona roscada que son casi 7mm) así que vamos a perforar con mecha de 2mm para asegurar la coincidencia de los huecos, y luego vamos a separar el frente del contrafrente y perforar a cada uno al tamaño correcto usando como guía los huecos de 2mm...OK??

y así quedan por el lado de atrás:

Con esto listo, nos queda marcar (SOLO marcar!!) los huecos del frente que nos faltan perforar para las palancas de los interruptores:

y aún resta marcar los huecos para las orejas de los potenciómetros, pero para eso hay que imprimir una nueva plantilla (o quitar esta con muuuuuucho cuidado para que no se rompa) y también hay que separar el frente del contrafrente. Eso será en la próxima entrega.

Continuará...


----------



## J2C (Ago 1, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ......
> 
> Ahora hay que ser cuidadoso y no enloquecerse en perforar el panel por que seguro que nos mandamos un peo! Hay que perforar lo que hemos marcado, pero los huecos tienen diferente diámetro en el frente que en el contrafrente (*por ejemplo los potenciómetros que compré tienen un eje de 5.5mm y una zona roscada que son casi 7mm*) ......
> ......



Si mal no recuerdo la rosca de los potenciómetros comunes era de 1/4" = 6,35 mm



Salu2.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 1, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo la rosca de los potenciómetros comunes era de 1/4" = 6,35 mm


Lo medí así nomás con el calibre de plástico, pero andaba un poquito por encima de los 6.5mm
Cuando llegue le meto el digital y verifico bien, pero de todas formas hay que perforar a 7mm para que los potes tengan un poquito de juego y no haya que empezar a retorcer las patas en el PCB ni cosas por el estilo


----------



## malesi (Ago 1, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo medía así nomás con el calibre de plástico, pero andaba un poquito por encima de los 6.5mm
> Cuando llegue le meto el digital y verifico bien, pero de todas formas hay que perforar a 7mm para que los potes tengan un poquito de juego y no haya que empezar a retorcer las patas en el PCB ni cosas por el estilo


Ejes 6mm y 6,35mm


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 1, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Ejes 6mm y 6,35mm


Que cosa de los ejes?? Su propio diámetro o el diámetro del hueco para que pase..??


----------



## malesi (Ago 1, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Que cosa de los ejes?? Su propio diámetro o el diámetro del hueco para que pase..??


Eje , vástago


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 1, 2022)

Medí la rosca y el vástago con el calibre digital. La rosca tiene 6.75mm de diámetro externo (sobre las puntas de los filetes) y el vástago...depende de donde se mida, por que tiene el "serrucho" para trabarlo en la perilla y ademas tiene una ranura al centro para permitir algo de flexión al encastrarlo en la perilla. Decidí medir sobre los costados de la ranura y tiene 6mm pero si medís en otra parte dá entre 5.75mm y 6.2mm. Suporongo que se debe a las irregularidades del "serrucho".... 🤷‍♂️
Los potes que tengo son estos:

.


----------



## malesi (Ago 1, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Medí la rosca y el vástago con el calibre digital. La rosca tiene 6.75mm de diámetro externo (sobre las puntas de los filetes) y el vástago...depende de donde se mida, por que tiene el "serrucho" para trabarlo en la perilla y ademas tiene una ranura al centro para permitir algo de flexión al encastrarlo en la perilla. Decidí medir sobre los costados de la ranura y tiene 6mm pero si medís en otra parte dá entre 5.75mm y 6.2mm. Suporongo que se debe a las irregularidades del "serrucho".... 🤷‍♂️
> Los potes que tengo son estos:
> 
> .


Si en ese tipo suele variar la rosca, los chinos fabrican así.
Pero los ejes de 6 ó 6,35mm

Los que suelo usar yo son los CEDE de toda la vida, que no se si existen ya, pero como tengo montonera... como el de la foto que te puse
La rosca es de 10mm y el eje 6mm encima es liso y me limita los botones 😆
Mételes algo en el hueco, a mi se me suelen partir alguna vez, ya que los uso con mandos con tornillo de fijación.
Como pones mandos de madera puedes roscar un metrica 2 o 3 para atornillar y sujetarle al potenciómetro.






fi


----------



## J2C (Ago 1, 2022)

.




*[Mode Of Topic ON]*




malesi dijo:


> ..........
> La *rosca es de 10mm* y el eje 6mm encima es liso y me limita los botones 😆
> .........
> 
> ...



Chaval recuerda colocarte los *cata-cerca* cuando mires los planos de los potenciómetros

La rosa es de M7 x 0,75 !!!!!, la de 10 es la llave pa la tuerca !!!!


*[Mode Of Topic OFF]*




.


----------



## malesi (Ago 2, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que ya tengo puestos los cata-cerca 😆 la foto que puse atrás me refería
 Estos son los míos rosca 10mm y eje 6mm


----------



## malesi (Ago 2, 2022)

Prototipo, simulacro... de mi cabecita 😆 😆


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 2, 2022)

Hay que ver si sale con marca comercial "PolloX" by Z.F.S. (Z Father & Son)...

Recuerden que lo importante son las medidas resistivas y tipo (logarítmico/lineal) de los componentes, el resto no es crítico, solo que depende del tipo de componentes que consigan tendran o no que realizar otras artesanias, como una placa donde montar todo si lo que consiguen no tuviese rosca o alguna forma de sujeción.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 2, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Prototipo, simulacro... de mi cabecita


Tal cual! Está excelente!!!
Yo tengo preparada una versión muy similar pero con el "cepillado" horizontal.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Hay que ver si sale con marca comercial "PolloX" by Z.F.S. (Z Father & Son).


Naaaaaa....este es de Foros de Electrónica y llevará la marca que se decida en este hilo.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Recuerden que lo importante son las medidas resistivas y tipo (logarítmico/lineal) de los componentes,


Huuummmmmm....en este caso importan mas las medidas mecánicas por que son las que determinan las dimensiones de los huecos y las posiciones de montaje.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 2, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Naaaaaa....este es de Foros de Electrónica y llevará la marca que se decida en este hilo.


Cuando finalices, hace una encuesta, aunque "FdeE" y "PolloX" son candidatos...



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Huuummmmmm....en este caso importan mas las medidas mecánicas por que son las que determinan las dimensiones de los huecos y las posiciones de montaje.


Claaaro, pero me referia a que no se preocupen cuando vayan a comprar cómo o cuál consiguen, ya que si difiere en medidas mecánicas se pueden adaptar perfectamente sin necesidad de seguir lo que sugeris para el mecanizado, pero sí importa los valores de los componentes...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 2, 2022)

Continuando con el perforado del gabinete...
Ahora que tenemos ya marcados todos los huecos y perforados los que traspasan ambas capas, vamos a desmontar el panel frontal del contrafrente quitando los dos tornillos y las cinta de enmascarar que usamos. Fijate si podés recuperar la plantilla sin romperla para marcar los huecos de las "orejas" de los potes....pero es mejor idea imprimir y recortar una nueva.

Yo recuperé la plantilla, pero luego me causó un par de inconvenientes que me hubiera ahorrado si hubiera impreso una nueva...
Ahora ponemos la plantilla (nueva o recuperada) sobre la chapa alineando los agujeros con los del contrafrente...usando la técnica que se te ocurra, aunque la mejor es por transparencia si usás una plantilla nueva. Mirá la cochinada que hice yo:

Le puse unos tornillos para que coincidieran algunos huecos y luego la pegué...y fué una mala idea por que se desplazaron 0.5mm las marcas de los huecos de las orejas y luego tuve que retocarlos con la lima "cola de ratón"... Fijate...


Ahora llevamos los agujeros de los potes y de sus "orejas" al tamaño correcto. Los huecos de los potenciómetros estaban perforados con mecha de 2mm (te acordás??) y yo los agrandé a 7mm usando las mechas de 4mm, 6mm y 7mm en ese orden. Los huecos de las orejas los perforé con mecha de 2mm y los agrandé luego con la mecha de 3mm que es el tamaño final. Siempre que perforés en metal no intentés hacerlo de primera al tamaño final a menos que tengas heramientas de corte CNC o de plasma, por que seguro que se te va a trancar la chapa y se va a deformar el agujero. A mí me quedaron OK...

y ahora quitamos las rebabas de los huecos (yo usé una lima media-caña que compré hace siglos y está igual a nueva ==> es Nicholson 🤷‍♂️) y montamos la plaqueta del preamplificador para verificar si los potes entran OK o hay que retocar los huecos. Si seguiste el orden que te dí, los potes deben entrar de una sin raspar ni presionar:

Y las tuercas permiten ajustarlos sin problemas, y al estar trabadas las orejas, podés ajustar el pote con una llave fija sin temor de romper/girar nada (pero no lo apretés a lo bestia por que vas a arrancar el frente del potenciómetro).

Ves que apenas tienen juego las roscas de los potenciómetros?? Eso es por que todo quedó perfectamente en línea...
Ahora perforamos los huecos de los ejes de los potenciómetros en el panel frontal, también usando mechas progresivamente mayores hasta terminar en 6.5mm que es el tamaño del hueco que requieren los ejes de mis potenciómetros...vos medirás los tuyos y harás un hueco acorde a ese diámetro pero 0.5mm mas grande...para que no raspe nada.

y así queda visto de arriba:

Ahora desmontamos todo por que todavía faltan algunos huecos en el frente y una parva en el fondo. Yo me tengo que ir a comprar llaves dobles inversoras y simple inversoras por que las que tengo tienen punto medio y se ven horribles cuando se detienen a la mitad del recorrido.

Continuará....


----------



## J2C (Ago 2, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> .....
> Yo tengo preparada una versión muy similar pero con el "*cepillado*" *horizontal*.
> .....



Como las chinitas/japonesas?


Digo, no se, pienso


:
.




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> .......
> *Ahora llevamos los agujeros de los potes y de sus "orejas" al tamaño correcto. Los huecos de los potenciómetros estaban perforados con mecha de 2mm (te acordás??) y yo los agrandé a 7mm usando las mechas de 4mm, 6mm y 7mm en ese orden*. Los huecos de las orejas los perforé con mecha de 2mm y los agrandé luego con la mecha de 3mm que es el tamaño final. Siempre que perforés en metal no intentés hacerlo de primera al tamaño final a menos que tengas heramientas de corte CNC o de plasma, por que seguro que se te va a trancar la chapa y se va a deformar el agujero. A mí me quedaron OK...
> .......
> ....




Y no podría ser una mecha escalonada:

​
Que existen de distintas dimensiones:

​




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## switchxxi (Ago 2, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Naaaaaa....este es de Foros de Electrónica y llevará la marca que se decida en este hilo.



No hay mucho para elegir, los únicos disponibles eran Poppler y Zittzers, como el primero ya esta usado no queda otra que llamarlo "Zittzer".


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 2, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Y no podría ser una mecha escalonada:


No sé si vale la pena...
Esas mechas son muy cómodas pero tienen el serio problema de necesitar un martir de apoyo con un hueco central bastante profundo...tanto mas profundo cuanto mayor sea el diámetro a perforar. Además la mecha comienza a perforar con diámetro 4mm (al menos las que yo tengo) y los demás diámetros son en mm pares y acá tenemos las últimas pasadas en diametro impar o en diámetro fraccionario.
El precio de una caja de mechas milimétricas en pasos de medio milimetro hasta 10 o 12mm es bastante accesible y te duran una eternidad si el uso es hobbista.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 3, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No, la verdad que no. Es poca potencia y con disipador adecuado y confeccion natural debería ir sin problemas


Es verdad. El ruido desagradable del cooler cuando quieras usar volumen bajo seria asqueroso. Siempre mala idea la del cooler. Sino es *300Watts* no se usa.

Aprovecho *Dr. Zoidberg *por lo hermoso e increíble que esta quedando

Saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 3, 2022)

La verdad es que hoy no hice nada del amplificador, pero al menos compré dos llaves de palanca sin punto medio y palanca laaaaargaaaaa. La conseguí en otra casa de electrónica no tan amiga pero conocida de años...y el dueño me dijo que esas llaves eran de 1980    y de marca "micro E" que en realidad son las letras griegas mu y epsilon juntas.
Bue...no sé...pero necesitaba palanca larga por que las llaves modernas tienen la palanquita muy cortita y con la separación entre el frente y el contrafrente mas los 3mm del panel, me como casi 10mm de distancia. Se pueden hacer algunos vericuetos para que la palanca corta aparezca fuera del panel...pero es un riesgo que no iba a correr ahora:


Aún me falta la llave de encendido y elegir el LED que indica On/Off.

Continuará...


----------



## DMLUNA (Ago 4, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lima Nicholson 😋😋,comprada en los dorados '90 seguro no Doc? !!! Made in Usa !!! Best of the best !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 4, 2022)

> Lima Nicholson 😋😋,comprada en los dorados '90 seguro no Doc? !!! Made in Usa !!! Best of the best !!!


La compré en el 2002 en una ferretería de la CABA, en Independencia y Chacabuco, cerca de donde yo vivía....
Es una herramienta impresionante   
Fuí un bobo en no comprar otros modelos más...estaban todas mas o menos al mismo precio y había redondas, planas, triangulares, etc...y todas de tamaño "mediano" que son las que siempre se usan 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 4, 2022)

Hola Doc.

Si bien lo veo seguro al ajuste de bias de hecho es uno de los mejores más si colocaste el transistor Q3 junto a Q4 y Q5 sabiendo que estos son lo que más rápido van a levantar temperatura. Mi pregunta y duda es ¿Si se coloca la resistencia y 2 diodos como tengo en mi fapesa que pasaría?
 
Porque el mío no levanta temperatura   

¿Me puedes pasar la corriente de reposo del tuyo?

En caso de querer bajar a 1,4V es colocar una resistencia de 10K

*Pido disculpa y gracias de ante mano fuerte saludo y vuelvo a repetir hermoso trabajo.*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 4, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Mi pregunta y duda es ¿Si se coloca la resistencia y 2 diodos como tengo en mi fapesa que pasaría?


Hola!
El Fapesa es un cuasi-complementario y en esos la temperatura se mide sobre el disipador de la etapa de salida y no sobre los drivers como con los pares Sziklay (el de este tema). Si le pones la resistencia y los dos diodos, y la resistencia está bien calculada, vas a tener una corriente de bias fija que dependerá del valor de la resistencia que agregues. Eso es por que tenés que polarizar 3 junturas Base-Emisor en el Fapesa y solo dos en el mío. Si querés cambiar la corriente de bias solo reemplazá la resistencia por un trimpot y con ese la podés ajustar.


Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Porque el mío no levanta temperatura


En los drivers?? Por que por la configuración que tiene (cuasi-complementario) la variación de temperatura se produce en los transistores de potencia mas que en los drivers que se mantienen mas frescos...


Don Plaquetin dijo:


> ¿Me puedes pasar la corriente de reposo del tuyo?


Si, seguro, creo que la puse por ahí cuando describí el ajuste de la etapa de potencia, pero son 30mA o por ahí cerca.


Don Plaquetin dijo:


> En caso de querer bajar a 1,4V es colocar una resistencia de 10K


Yo quitaría la resistencia directamente y me quedan los dos diodos en serie que mas o menos dan los 1.4V
De todas formas esa resistencia tendrá, como mucho, una centena de ohms pero 10K es muchiiiiiiiiiisimo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 4, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Eso es por que tenés que polarizar 3 junturas Base-Emisor en el Fapesa y solo dos en el mío. Si querés cambiar la corriente de bias solo reemplazá la resistencia por un trimpot y con ese la podés ajustar.



No es Fapesa el mio me lo imaginaba   no es cuasi sino seria 2,2V y la salida es como el tuyo solo que son TIP31 y TIP32 a 40V por eso la resistencia. Gracias por la info de la corriente de reposo.

Ahora si me quede intrigau 


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo quitaría la resistencia directamente y me quedan los dos diodos en serie que mas o menos dan los 1.4V
> De todas formas esa resistencia tendrá, como mucho,* una centena de ohms pero 10K es muchiiiiiiiiiisimo.*



paralelo doc, paralelo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 4, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> paralelo doc, paralelo



Mala mía… que guarango   si tienes razón Doc es 470 la resistencia en paralelo para bajar un poco la tensión del bias. La de 10K la estaba confundiendo con otra etapa.

Ya la saque de las cajas y ya me puse a toquetear, ah Dios mañana no me despierto temprano ni a bombos ni platillos.  Levanto el diagrama y *post*… la corriente de reposo del mío es de 30mA (este amplificador es sacado de algún lado y metido en un *fapase* )

Después posteo en otro hilo gracias Doc.

El punto era porque se parecía al mío y si viene conozco la historia de que antiguamente el pnp de silicio era caro y de mala calidad (tenían un mal prestigio) hacia que los primero amplificador de potencia eran todo *cuasi-complementario *y fapesa un chorro de poco cuidado hasta que décadas después se emparejara todo. Conozco la historia por lo que no me cerraba la placa esta y no sé puede hacer tal modificación de componentes por lo que es un chapuza. No quita que su buena potencia la tiene si es igual al tuyo esperadlo con un parlante de 30W con un cono de 20Cm de diámetro.

Chau


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 5, 2022)

Un poco de trabajo adicional....probar el montaje de las llaves de palanca para ver como resultaban las posiciones:
Primero agrandé los dos huecos (selector de entrada y loudness on/off) a 6mm de diámetro, que es el mismo diámetro que tienen las roscas de las llaves. Luego las monté con las tuercas ajustadas...y quedó esto al frente:

y esto por adentro, que era lo mas importante:

Fíjense que la llave de abajo quedó medio juuuusto...pero le sobran 3mm desde la parte de abajo a la escuadra de montaje. Como esas llaves tienen 13mm de alto (lo mismo que en las llaves nuevas) no hay mucho problema, pero les recomiendo que consigan y midan todos los componentes antes de perforar los huecos para asegurar que todos cabrán sin problemas en el sitio de montaje.

Y hablando de medidas, les dejo las mediciones de los componentes montados en el panel posterior. Ahora tengo que hacer otra plantilla para ubicar correctamente las perforaciones... Si aguien consigue las mismas y estas medidas le sirven, pues bienvenido sea!!!


Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 5, 2022)

Y les dejo una primera aproximación a la plantilla del fondo del gabinete:

Por ahora estamos a prueba verificando que quede el mayor espacio interno posible, sobre todo en la sección de la izquierda, donde va el transformador y la fuente. Cuando lo ajuste les traigo el archivo SVG...aunque no creo que le sea útil a muchos a menos que consigan los mismos conectores que yo tengo...pero como guía puede servir  🤷‍♂️

Continuará...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 6, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La verdad es que hoy no hice nada del amplificador, pero al menos compré dos llaves de palanca sin punto medio y palanca laaaaargaaaaa. La conseguí en otra casa de electrónica no tan amiga pero conocida de años...y el dueño me dijo que esas llaves eran de 1980    y de marca "micro E" que en realidad son las letras griegas mu y epsilon juntas.
> Bue...no sé...pero necesitaba palanca larga por que las llaves modernas tienen la palanquita muy cortita y con la separación entre el frente y el contrafrente mas los 3mm del panel, me como casi 10mm de distancia. Se pueden hacer algunos vericuetos para que la palanca corta aparezca fuera del panel...pero es un riesgo que no iba a correr ahora:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 286079
> 
> ...


Seguramente esas llaves son muuuuy buenas si conparadas con las actuales ( CHINAS) disponibles en lo mercado especializado.
Actualmente casi TODO que es electronico ( Potenciometros , Llaves , Transitores , Circuitos integrados )  es hecho en China y son verdaderas porquerias !
!Tienes dos alegrias : una cuando tu  conpras y la otra es cuando le mete en la basura , Jajajajajajajajajaja !
!Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 7, 2022)

Otro día de artesanías, en el capítulo de hoy: perforando el panel posterior y probando el montaje de los conectores.
Pero antes comentar que ayer compré una llave de palanca para el encendido del amplificador:

y le agrandé el hueco para montarla y ver como quedaba:

Ese huecote de arriba de la llave es para que pasen los cables del LED indicador de encendido, y tiene ese tamañote por que alguien me estaba secando la mente hablandome mientras perforaba con la mecha cónica...y me pasé de largo: debía llegar a 6mm y me pasé hasta los 10mm. La verdad es que no ocurre nada malo, pero odio que me estén hablando bolud@#$%& cuando estoy concentrado en algo. En fin.... así quedará.
Luego recorté y pegué la plantilla de perforaciones del panel posterior:

Marqué y perforé los huecos:

y monté todos los conectores para ver que tal habían quedado mis mediciones:


AHí se puede ver que quedaron bastaaaaante bien. El mas complicado es el conector de parlantes, y si bien MiniPro no marca contacto de los terminales con la chapa del gabinete, les voy a meter con la lima cola de ratón para agrandar un poco los huecos a lo ancho...mas allá de que también tengo que ponerles un poco de termocontraíble por cuestión de "profilaxis"...

*PD: *Les dejo la plantilla que usé para perforar el panel posterior.

Continuará...


----------



## tiovik (Ago 8, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Otro día de artesanías, en el capítulo de hoy: perforando el panel posterior y probando el montaje de los conectores.
> Pero antes comentar que ayer compré una llave de palanca para el encendido del amplificador:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 286243
> y le agrandé el hueco para montarla y ver como quedaba:
> ...


Calculo que los agujeritos de la salida de parlante recibiran una retocada para asegurar una "clearance" mas holgada...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2022)

tiovik dijo:


> Calculo que los agujeritos de la salida de parlante recibiran una retocada para asegurar una "clearance" mas holgada...


Sisí...lo que dije acá:


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El mas complicado es el conector de parlantes, y si bien MiniPro no marca contacto de los terminales con la chapa del gabinete, les voy a meter con la lima cola de ratón para agrandar un poco los huecos a lo ancho...mas allá de que también tengo que ponerles un poco de termocontraíble por cuestión de "profilaxis"...


EL principal problema de ese conector de parlantes es que está diseñado "pal pomo" y los terminales salen a 3.5mm del borde superior, con lo cual solo puedo hacer un hueco de 6mm de diámetro si pretendo que el agujero no asome por detrás del borde del conector. En ese caso solo vale ampliarlos a lo ancho mediante la lima...o usando un minitorno con un disco de corte chiquiiiiito...que no tengo ahora 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2022)

Un par de comentarios respecto de esta imagen:





Las fichas RCA tienen un diámetro de 8.2mm pero como se vé en la foto, el hueco es bastaaante mas grande. Yo siempre lo hago de 11mm de diámetro por que de esa forma, montando la RCA al centro del agujero, me aseguro que la ficha hembra no toque el metal del chasis ya que metería una parva de zumbidos y demás ruidos molestos. Yo hice el hueco original de 2mm, lo agrandé a 4mm y luego llegué hasta los 10mm usando una mecha cónica. A partir de ahí, apliqué la "técnica del trapo" y agrandé los huecos con mecha de 11mm. Los conectores RCA "serios" que uso en otros montajes tienen un pequeño zócalo plástico de 11mm de diámetro que atraviesa el panel y mantiene el centrado de los conectores, pero estos....son lo que son


----------



## analogico (Ago 8, 2022)

Y poner los rca por fuera ? Como los otros conectores que están por fuera.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2022)

Puede ser....pero quedan horribles con el soporte a la vista


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 8, 2022)

Incluso los de altavoces yo los hubiera puesto como los RCA, sobresaliendo sólo el recuadro de las bornas.
Pero eso en ese tipo de montaje te obliga a reforzar más la unión de las dos chapas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Incluso los de altavoces yo los hubiera puesto como los RCA, sobresaliendo sólo el recuadro de las bornas.
> *Pero eso en ese tipo de montaje te obliga a reforzar más la unión de las dos chapas.*


Y sí, por que en lugar de tener 4 agujeros redondos de 6mm tendría un agujero rectangular gigante de 50 x 20mm, y por eso mismo hice los 4 agujeros en lugar de calar un rectángulo de 50 x 3mm para pasar los conectores sin problemas y de esa forma no impacto la resistencia a la flexión de la chapa  🤷‍♂️
También hay otra cosa para considerar, y es que debo tratar de mantener el máximo espacio posible en el interior del gabinete, y así no tengo que andar esquivando extremos de conectores en el futuro montaje de los componentes internos: PCBs + disipadores + transformador + fuente de alimentación...y te cuento que el conector IEC me come 22mm en forma interna mientras que el portafusible me quita 26mm y la llave on-off también quita por ahí... Por eso traté de poner el conector IEC y el portafusible los más hacia la izquierda que pude para que coincida parcialmente con la zona de montaje de la "oreja" de sujección de la tapa - 10mm donde no puedo colocar nada - y así gano un poco de espacio extra. Para el otro lado el problema lo constituye el disipador de los amplificadores, que al ser todo de alumnio es candidato a cortocircuitar algo en el primer momento que me descuide.
Con esas cosas en mente tengo que hacer una plantilla para perforar la base del amplificador y poder sujetar lo que monte dentro...pero para eso hay que esperar hasta que bobine el trafo 🤷‍♂️


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 8, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Un par de comentarios respecto de esta imagen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


El conector de parlantes ese es ideal para colocar por dentro sobre un panel de madera que es mas grueso, al igual que el conector interlock de 220Vca, pero este ultimo sobre panel metalico o fino


----------



## J2C (Ago 8, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> El conector de parlantes ese *es ideal para colocar por dentro* sobre un panel de madera que es mas grueso, al igual que el conector interlock de 220Vca, pero este ultimo sobre panel metalico o fino



Tas de mente !!!!


Y la Ley del Menor Esfuerzo ?????


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> El conector de parlantes ese es ideal para colocar por dentro sobre un panel de madera que es mas grueso,


Sisisi...y haciendo un rebaje con la fresadora en el borde del agujero rectangular para que el soporte donde están los huecos de los tornillos no sobresalga hacia atrás y ocupe espacio.... ponele   pero el gabinete es de chapa y mide 0.75mm de espesor...


DJ T3 dijo:


> al igual que el conector interlock de 220Vca, pero este ultimo sobre panel metalico o fino


Pues te informo que el conector IEC venía puesto por fuera en la fuente de PC de donde lo reciclé, y *la mayoría* (que no todos) de los conectores IEC que he visto van por fuera. Supongo que de esa forma también participa la chapa en la resistencia del conector cuando insertás la ficha IEC, que es el caso mas desfavorable, en lugar de participar solo las cabezas de los tornillos que lo sujetan....y ni hablar que consiguen 3 o 4mm extra de espacio interior solo con montarlo por fuera 🤷‍♂️


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 8, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pues te informo que el conector IEC venía puesto por fuera en la fuente de PC de donde lo reciclé


Claaaa... Me referia a nivel profesional en mesa de mezclas, potencias, etc... (Me hiciste dudar y tuve que buscar... Jajaja)

PD: Sabia que no se llamaban asi, pero me dio fiaca buscar que se llaman IEC... Jajaa... Ando viejo y renegado ultimamente


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ago 8, 2022)

Me gusta. está quedando muy bueno, Dr. Zoidberg. 
Aprovechando ese agujero más grande que quedó, se puede poner un neón (o en su defecto la carcasa plástica del neón con un LED adentro) cuando nos pasamos del diámetro del agujero.
También he colocado alguna vez una arandela adecuada a guisa de "tapa y marco" frontal, adherida con un poco de silicona líquida al frente del gabinete en cuestión, y en el centro el LED colocado con la misma silicona o con PVC caliente. Queda pasable. Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2022)

Gracias Alvaro!!
Por suerte ese agujerote es en el contrafrente y queda invisible   .
Pero, tal como dices, puedo aprovecharlo de diferentes formas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 11, 2022)

Poco laburo con el amplificador esta semana, pero es que estoy hasta las manos con cosas de mi trabajo...
Hoy solo tuve tiempo de probar el efecto del fosfatizado en las chapas, y tal como vaticinó @DOSMETROS, no le hace mucho efecto a estas chapas...aunque creo que es probable que tampoco les haga efecto a las fuentes modernas por que la chapa también parece tener algun recubrimiento anti-óxido. Pero bueno...le pasé un poco de lija al agua 120 (pero en seco) y pareció haber mejorado y realizado algún efecto, aunque solo lo dejé 20 minutos con el fosfatizante.
Me estoy covenciendo que voy a tener que lijar o cepillar el frente y el fondo para poder pintarlos...
En la foto, la chapa de arriba está sin lijar y la chapa de abajo está lijado...y ambas fosfatizadas durante 20 minutos. En la chapa de arriba se ven un par de toques de la amoladora donde si hizo efecto el engrudo ese...


Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 12, 2022)

Y estuve construyendo una "plantilla" para perforar el fondo, que mas que para perforar es para poder hacer la disposición de los componentes internos para que todos tengan el lugar que necesitan. Como aún me falta el transformador no voy a poder terminarla, pero ya tengo (preliminarmente) como debo poner las otras cosas para que el trafo y la fuente tengan espacio suficiente.
Esto es lo ue llevo hasta ahora:

También están graficadas las zonas de exclusión, donde no se pueden colocar PCBs ni componentes. Esto normalmente no lo hago por que pruebo directamente con los materiales que haré la construcción, tal como lo hice con el Amplificador de Museo, pero el problema acá es que el espacio es bastante restringido y todavía no tengo idea de como voy a construir la fuente de alimentación: si cableada o en un PCB...y el trafo también ocupa bastante espacio aunque en ese esquema tiene suficiente espacio libre para ponerlo casi a 2cm del PCB del amplificador.

Continuará....


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 13, 2022)

¿Es posible que, tras bobinar el transformador, ocupe más espacio que el que ocupaba?. Me refiero a que cuentas con herramienta para bobinar. No debería ocurrir. ¿O es una diferencia mínima?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 13, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> ¿Es posible que, tras bobinar el transformador, ocupe más espacio que el que ocupaba?. Me refiero a que cuentas con herramienta para bobinar. No debería ocurrir. ¿O es una diferencia mínima?


Debería ocupar mas o menos lo mismo, al menos en los bobinados, por que el tamaño del núcleo es inalterable. El problema es que nunca he bobinado un transformador, y las cosas que he bobinado han salido "feas". Entonces, si no me sale el bobinado, tendré que comprar un transformador comercial y el tamaño del núcleo tal vez será diferente  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 13, 2022)

Todo será armarte de paciencia. Para mi, desde luego, sería imposible.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 14, 2022)

Ayer hablé con la empresa que vende componentes para transformadores y traté de que me dieran un presupuesto para el alambre y carrete que necesito..y..... me dieron un millón de vueltas sin conseguir un precio ni siquiera aproximado.
Con esto en mente, recorrí MercadoLibre para tratar de estimar un presupuesto, y viendo el peso de los alambres necesarios mas el carrete me resultó algo de $2900 (que son como u$s12.00 al precio del dolar tarjeta el día de ayer). Claro, esto es suponiendo que me vendan justo las cantidades necesarias y sin considerar precios por fracción de kg que suelen ser mas altos.
Si a esto le sumo que debo construir una bobinadora que no sé cuando vuelva a usar, y que un trafo comercial de 24V 3A vale entre $4800 y $5800 en ML.... empezé a pensar en comprar una SMPS de 36V 3A que pudiera cubrir el funcionamiento de todo el sistema.
Hasta hace un tiempo no aparecían este tipo de fuentes en ML, y las pocas que habían de 36V eran muuuuy caras y de mucha potencia. Esta vez tuve suerte y apareció una SMPS en un simple PCB, sin gabinete ni nada, y que va de 220V a 36V 5A por un módico precio.. Esta fuente, según encontré en la web, mide 11.6 x 6.6 x 3.6 cm y es capaz de entregar hasta 9A agregando un cooler, por lo que parece caber sin problemas en el espacio que queda libre en el gabinete.
Si uno mira el precio de esta fuente AC-DC que entrega la tensión DC necesaria, regulada y estabilizada, con un ripple de 40mV y cuyo esquema alguien relevó y publicó en EasyEda. Que además tiene un precio inferior solo al transformador, al que hay que agregarle rectificador y filtro, y aún así no tenemos la regulación ni la estabilización que serían deseables para este diseño de amplificador (aunque yo ya optimicé un poco el circuito para que no sea taaan necesario estabilizar, y las simulaciones dan bastante bien).
En resumen, me mandé y compré una SMPS de estas y me llega el proximo jueves, así que no habrán muchas novedades al respecto hasta que pueda evaluarla.

Continuará....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 15, 2022)

Esto estaba faltando hacer, y es el mecanismo de atenuación y selección de entradas.
El preamplificador tendrá solo dos entradas disponibles, por que de esa forma el cambio entre ellas puede hacerse con un switch DPDT, que sale barato y es fácil de conseguir. Por supuesto que ambas entradas son de alto nivel, como la salida de un reproductor de CD, de un DVD, de un DAC o de un receptor/reproductor Bluetooth, y por ese motivo hay que atenuarlas para llevarlas a un nivel de entrada adecuado para el preamplificador, y para que este no sature cuando le demos volumen.
Como el amplificador tiene una sensibilidad de entrada de 500mVrms y cada dispositivo reproductor digital tiene entre 1.2V y 2V de salida, es necesario atenuar la señal de entrada para que luego el preamplificador puede manejarla sin problemas. De esta forma, como el preamplificador tiene una ganancia máxima de 17dB (mas o menos 7 veces), si elegimos que la entrada al preamplificador quede en 200mVrms, este será capaz de excitar sin problemas al amplificador teniendo la posibilidad de llevar su salida hasta 1.4Vrms quedando margen suficiente si la señal es menor de 200mVrms.
Para cumplir con esto le asigné un divisor a cada entrada con valores de atenuación diferentes ya que no sé que cosa conectarán para escuchar música: uno de ellos con atenuación de *-20dB* - útil para CD y DVD - y otra con una atenuación de *-16dB* que será útil para DACs y receptores Bluetooth...y tal vez teléfonos celulares. Con esta atenuaciones casi que no debería haber impacto en la posición del control de volumen al conmutar entre ellas 🤷‍♂️
Acá les dejo el esquema, que es bastante tonto, pero no creo que haga un PCB sino que tal vez lo arme en araña sobre los conectores de entrada.

Las resistencias de los divisores de tensión no son muy altas para no agregar mas ruido a un chip que de por sí no es de lo menos ruidoso del mundo. Además yo supongo que cualquier fuente de señal debería excitar sin problemas una carga de entre 15K y 20K como las que están en la figura, pero si ustedes encuentran algún drama pueden calcular nuevos valores mayores aplicando las fórmulas siguientes:
Para las resistencias cuyo nombre termina en L1 y R1, los valores se calculan como:
L1 o R1 = 9 * R2 o L2  ---> para una atenuación de -20db ó
L1 o R1 = 5.33 * R2 o L2 ---> para una atenuación de -16dB
Obviamente eligen un valor para R2 o L2, lo multiplican por lo que corresponda y obtienen el valor de R1 o L1. De más está decir que tienen que buscar el valor stándard mas cercano, así que no usen quinientos decimales para el cálculo: con solo dos decimales alcanza sin problemas.

Continuará....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 15, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> pero no creo que haga un PCB sino que tal vez lo arme en araña sobre los conectores de entrada.


Ya diseñé un simple PCB para estos atenuadores por que es mala idea atravesar el gabinete con señales entre 7 y 10 veces menores que la disponible a la entrada. Esto podría causar una menor inmunidad al ruido, así que es mejor llevar las señales de entrada con la máxima amplitud hasta la llave, ahí atenuarlas y luego llevarlas con un cable corto hasta la entrada del preamplificador.
Luego que lo arme y pruebe subo el PCB, pero es muy pequeño, de 50 x 21mm y va montado directamente sobre la llave DPDT. Lamentablemente no cupo en el resto de pertinax original pero afortunadamente tenía un pequeño recorte que dá el tamaño necesario....
Quien no tenga un recorte puede usar una placa experimental universal, cortarla a medida y cablearla punto-a-punto, o bien rediseñar el PCB para un menor tamaño.

Continuará...


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 16, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Poco laburo con el amplificador esta semana, pero es que estoy hasta las manos con cosas de mi trabajo...
> Hoy solo tuve tiempo de probar el efecto del fosfatizado en las chapas, y tal como vaticinó @DOSMETROS, no le hace mucho efecto a estas chapas...aunque creo que es probable que tampoco les haga efecto a las fuentes modernas por que la chapa también parece tener algun recubrimiento anti-óxido. Pero bueno...le pasé un poco de lija al agua 120 (pero en seco) y pareció haber mejorado y realizado algún efecto, aunque solo lo dejé 20 minutos con el fosfatizante.
> Me estoy covenciendo que voy a tener que lijar o cepillar el frente y el fondo para poder pintarlos...
> En la foto, la chapa de arriba está sin lijar y la chapa de abajo está lijado...y ambas fosfatizadas durante 20 minutos. En la chapa de arriba se ven un par de toques de la amoladora donde si hizo efecto el engrudo ese...
> ...


Segun usos y costumbres de mis otras locuras, el fosfatizado ( de cuchillos en este caso ) se hace con el liquido *a 95ºC *... desconozco si es el mismo producto .
Ademas esos gabinetes vienen ya con un zincado o algo parecido , no haria falta .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2022)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Segun usos y costumbres de mis otras locuras, el fosfatizado ( de cuchillos en este caso ) se hace con el liquido *a 95ºC *...* desconozco si es el mismo producto* .


No creo que sea. El que yo uso se aplica a temperatura ambiente, y el calor no le hace muy bien que digamos así que hay que mantenerlo "fresco".


AntonioAA dijo:


> Ademas esos gabinetes vienen ya con un zincado o algo parecido , no haria falta .


Si, los "nuevos" traen algo que no requiere fosfatizado, pero en particular es algo "áspero" que puede dar buen mordiente a la pintura. Las que yo tengo también están tratadas con algo, pero son brillantes y muy "patinosas", así que estimo que si las pinto tal como están..la pintura va durar lo que un pelado en la nieve. Por eso estoy jugando con los restos de las cajas a ver si encuentro alguna solución que le dé mejor agarre a la pintura.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 16, 2022)

Lija 180-240 o por ahi deberia ser suficiente!
Depende pintura tambien ... las a agua no son ni duras ni tan "prendedoras"  
Acabo de pintar un bafflecito con el frente de melamina y se desprende con la uña!


----------



## tinchowr (Ago 16, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ayer hablé con la empresa que vende componentes para transformadores y traté de que me dieran un presupuesto para el alambre y carrete que necesito..y..... me dieron un millón de vueltas sin conseguir un precio ni siquiera aproximado.
> Con esto en mente, recorrí MercadoLibre para tratar de estimar un presupuesto, y viendo el peso de los alambres necesarios mas el carrete me resultó algo de $2900 (que son como u$s12.00 al precio del dolar tarjeta el día de ayer). Claro, esto es suponiendo que me vendan justo las cantidades necesarias y sin considerar precios por fracción de kg que suelen ser mas altos.
> Si a esto le sumo que debo construir una bobinadora que no sé cuando vuelva a usar, y que un trafo comercial de 24V 3A vale entre $4800 y $5800 en ML.... empezé a pensar en comprar una SMPS de 36V 3A que pudiera cubrir el funcionamiento de todo el sistema.
> Hasta hace un tiempo no aparecían este tipo de fuentes en ML, y las pocas que habían de 36V eran muuuuy caras y de mucha potencia. Esta vez tuve suerte y apareció una SMPS en un simple PCB, sin gabinete ni nada, y que va de 220V a 36V 5A por un módico precio.. Esta fuente, según encontré en la web, mide 11.6 x 6.6 x 3.6 cm y es capaz de entregar hasta 9A agregando un cooler, por lo que parece caber sin problemas en el espacio que queda libre en el gabinete.
> ...


Esto paso desapercibido, pero es muy interesante, algo que me parece ilogico es el valor de algunos trafos, mas filtros y rectificado. Desde hace muchos años no estoy en la electrónica del dia a dia, pero era un comentario en el audio, que las fuentes smps tenian mucho ruido para su aplicacion de audio! Igualmente 40mV me parece muy ajustado para lo que se esta buscando en este post! Y estarias sobrado de potencia. Vas a hacer algun LM7812 para el pre? Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2022)

> algo que me parece ilogico es el valor de algunos trafos, mas filtros y rectificado


Es que es mucho peso en hierro y cobre, y el cobre es caro. Yo tengo casi 350gr de cobre en el cálculo del trafo, pero el trafo de la fuente SMPS debe tener 30gr cobre, y esa diferencia es importaaaante. Con los capacitores pasa lo mismo: para este diseño necesitás (mínimo) un capacitor de 4700uF o dos de 2200uF configurado en filtro PI para suavizar un poco el ripple. El problema no es la cantidad de capacidad necesaria sino el voltaje de aislación, que se requiere 50V como mínimo. Estos capacitores valen (precio de electronicaliniers.com el día de hoy) casi $800 los dos de 2200uF o $700 el de 4700uF, mas un puente rectificador de 6A - que es lo mínimo adimisible - que  vale otros $200...y sumale el trabajo de diseñar un PCB y el costo de los conectores necesarios (tornillos de cobre o bronce). Ahí nomás tengo mas del precio de la fuente SMPS + una parva de trabajo y todavía no he conectado ni probado nada...  🤷‍♂️
Claro, yo ya tengo los capacitores de 2200uF x 63V comprados en el museo y tengo también un puente rectificador de 8A 1000V guardado desde hace años, pero cualquiera que trate de encarar este proyecto deberá averiguar cuanto valen las cosas, y saber que si bien estamos en plan "gasolero", algo hay que gastar si se pretende tener éxito.



tinchowr dijo:


> Desde hace muchos años no estoy en la electrónica del dia a dia, pero era un comentario en el audio, que las fuentes smps tenian mucho ruido para su aplicacion de audio!


Y si...tienen ruido, pero sobre todo generan EMI. Esta parece bien protegida, al menos en la entrada de la red de 220V. Lo que no sé es a que frecuencia conmuta el PWM, pero si es arriba de los 20 o 30kHz no debería haber problema en lo que es audio. Hay un diseño en EasyEDA.com de alguien que hizo la ingeniería inversa, y la fuente supuestamente usa el chip NCP1200 en su versión de 60kHz, con lo cual no habría problema en la banda de audio...pero como no tengo aún el módulo en mi poder, no puedo ni confirmarlo ni negarlo  🤷‍♂️


tinchowr dijo:


> Vas a hacer algun LM7812 para el pre?


Nononono, el pre ya tiene un diodo Zener de 9V y su resistencia limitadora en el propio PCB, así reduzco la cantidad de cosas a probar...


----------



## Lord Chango (Ago 16, 2022)

Como comentario, hace un par de años compré 4 fuentes switching de 36V 5A para mi amplificador de 4 canales, y poder reemplazar el transformador MONSTRUOSO que tenía colocado (todavía lo tengo guardado hasta que le encuentre otro uso, debe pesar entre 10 y 12kg).

Hasta el día de hoy las tengo funcionando, y el ruido es, diría, inexistente (mete más ruido el ventilador del gabinete).

Por las características y tamaño, deben ser las mismas que compró el Dr.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 16, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y si...tienen ruido, pero sobre todo generan EMI. Esta parece bien protegida, al menos en la entrada de la red de 220V. Lo que no sé es a que frecuencia conmuta el PWM, pero si es arriba de los 20 o 30kHz no debería haber problema en lo que es audio. Hay un diseño en EasyEDA.com de alguien que hizo la ingeniería inversa, y la fuente supuestamente usa el chip NCP1200 en su versión de 60kHz, con lo cual no habría problema en la banda de audio...pero como no tengo aún el módulo en mi poder, no puedo ni confirmarlo ni negarlo  🤷‍♂️


Llevo armados algunos Clase D hiper chinos con fuente smps para leds cualunques y no he tenido problema excepto con algun crossover analogico o el DSP Dayton , pero son "batidos" de frecuencia mas que nada . No se puede todo
con el dbx , NADA!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2022)

Les dejo el PCB (para planchar) del conmutador y atenuador de entradas. El diseño está ajustado a la imagen anterior, así que es muy sencillo. También les dejo la imagen del layout para que vean como van los componentes:

Aviso que yo aún lo he probado ni armado, pero supongo que si tengo tiempo lo haré mañana. Lo que pasa es que el diseño es taaaan simple y está verificado contra el esquemático que no puede tener errores (seee...también lo revisé a ojo).

Cosas importantes:
1- *NO HACE FALTA* usar los conectores que están dibujados, pero los puse por si alguien quiere hacer algo completamente desmontable. Yo voy a soldar los cables en los huecos de los pads y listo.
2- *TENGAN CUIDADO COMO SUELDAN LA LLAVE!!!* Ahí está marcado para que lado están las resistencias de Aux1 y de Aux2, pero las palancas de las llaves operan al revés: para el lado de Aux1 activa a Aux2 y viceversa. Si le escapan al montaje correcto después van a tener que modificar los carteles del frente del equipo para que coincidan con la selección de la entrada correcta. Están avisados!!! (por supuesto que pueden girar el montaje 180º y va a coincidir OK, pero alguno puede desesperarse y hacer macanas)
3- Las dimensiones y posición de los pads de la llave están ajustados a 0.1mm con las dimensiones de MI llave de palanca. Estas dimensiones coinciden con las mayoría de las llaves actuales del mismo tipo y tamaño. Pero yo que ustedes revisaría esto antes de hacer el PCB y analizaría, si no coinciden, que tanto tengo que trabajar para que lo hagan. Si no miden con su llave y verifican que coincidan los huecos luego irán a llorar al campito. Están avisados!

Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 17, 2022)

Bueno, así queda armado el atenuador, lado cobre y lado componentes:

con los componentes ya montados:

y así queda en la prueba del panel:

Si miran la penúltima foto, verán que armé el Aux1 y el Aux2 cambiados de lugar respecto al diseño original. Esto es para dejar el conector de salida hacia el lado del preamplificador, no solo por que los cables quedan mas cortos, sino por que no me dí cuenta que el PCB iba a quedar muy cerca del lateral izquierdo y probablemente me molestara el tornillo que sujetará el panel frontal. De esta forma coloco el lado "mas ancho" del atenuador hacia el preamplificador, donde hay mucho espacio y soluciono el problema del tornillo.

Continuará...


----------



## J2C (Ago 17, 2022)

Si colocaba la llave del lado soldadura le quedaba como el diseño original.

Se podia soldar sin problemas por que los contactos de la llave son largos y del lado soldadura no hay nada que moleste


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 17, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Si colocaba la llave del lado soldadura le quedaba como el diseño original.


Si, tal cual, pero no cuesta nada hacer lo mismo invirtiendo de lugar las resistencias y así queda "mas bonito"....digo yo...


----------



## J2C (Ago 17, 2022)

.


Dr no hay problemas, siempre tiramos ideas en sus aventuras electrónicas para enriquecerlas y que los lectores tengan más herramientas cuando se pongan a armar algo.


Attenti al cane, no es por llevarle la contra.


.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 17, 2022)

Naaaaa...todo bien!!! Esa es precisamente la idea: mas ideas y herramientas para solucionar los gases que nos mandamos....


----------



## J2C (Ago 17, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ........ mas ideas y* herramientas* ....



Hablando de herramientas, el colega @anajesusa  del Foro en su canal de *TuCaño* ha puesto una selección de caseritas !!!



.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 17, 2022)

Sisisi, lo ví el viernes pasado..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 18, 2022)

Hoy no pude hacer mucho por que todavía no llegó la SMPS pero al menos preparé la plantilla de la base para marcar y luego perforar los agujeros por donde entrará el aire por debajo de los disipadores. Por supuesto que también hay que hacer lo mismo en la tapa, pero eso será para después...

Ese montón de "ochos" representan los pares de huecos que hay que perforar para lograr las "ranuras", solo que como no voy a tener muchas ganas de hacer artesanías avanzadas, perforo esos huecos (5.5mm) y luego elimino el resto central con el minitorno + disco de corte...y después supongo que habrá que usar la lima para suavizar el corte. Aire seguro que va a entrar...y no poco...

Continuará...


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 19, 2022)

En algunos casos suelo calar un rectangulo en la chapa y usar alguna chapa ya calada de fuente de pc u otro gabinete ya hecho ... ( para mi son "renovables"  ) 
.... no se , digo por si sirve ....


----------



## malesi (Ago 19, 2022)

AntonioAA dijo:


> En algunos casos suelo calar un rectangulo en la chapa y usar alguna chapa ya calada de fuente de pc u otro gabinete ya hecho ... ( para mi son "renovables"  )
> .... no se , digo por si sirve ....
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 286723
> Ver el archivo adjunto 286725



Como si hay que poner trozos de cercas para pollos (o el colador famoso)   
Apunta @Dr. Zoidberg te ahorras muchos oooooooooooo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 19, 2022)

AntonioAA dijo:


> En algunos casos suelo calar un rectangulo en la chapa y usar alguna chapa ya calada de fuente de pc u otro gabinete ya hecho


Estaba pensando en hacer eso pero en la tapa. En la base no me sirve por que la artesanía con los tornillos para sujetar los disipadores sería bastante importante por los desniveles que se producen. En la tapa me parece mas viable...


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 19, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Estaba pensando en hacer eso pero en la tapa. En la base no me sirve por que la artesanía con los tornillos para sujetar los disipadores sería bastante importante por los desniveles que se producen. En la tapa me parece mas viable...


El adhesivo epoxi por no decir la marca mas conocida obra milagros ....


malesi dijo:


> Como si hay que poner trozos de cercas para pollos (o el colador famoso)
> Apunta @Dr. Zoidberg te ahorras muchos oooooooooooo


Lamentablemente los sudacas debemos echar mano a todo tipo de recursos... no pretendas entendernos!!


----------



## malesi (Ago 19, 2022)

AntonioAA dijo:


> El adhesivo epoxi por no decir la marca mas conocida obra milagros ....
> 
> Lamentablemente los sudacas debemos echar mano a todo tipo de recursos... no pretendas entendernos!!


No te lamentes ¿Crees que yo no uso los mismos recursos? o más😆
Reutilizar es lo que cuenta, no será por nosotros el que se vaya este mundo a la


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 19, 2022)

Las cercas para pollo o malla de alambre se saca de cualquier lado (chino y ferreterías si no hay más remedio) y los coladores grandes valen céntimos en el chino. 
Yo guardaba toda chapa o plástico ranurados o calados para estos casos. Entre armario y pared se pueden esconder muchas cositas 🙄😉

 Aquí también reciclamos los que apreciamos el trabajo de otros y que no queremos vivir entre basura tecnológica.


----------



## J2C (Ago 19, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> ........
> ...... el que se vaya este mundo a la




Hasta acá llego el olor !!!!!!.


----------



## tiovik (Ago 20, 2022)

AntonioAA dijo:


> En algunos casos suelo calar un rectangulo en la chapa y usar alguna chapa ya calada de fuente de pc u otro gabinete ya hecho ... ( para mi son "renovables"  )
> .... no se , digo por si sirve ....
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 286723
> Ver el archivo adjunto 286725


...a reciclar se ha dicho!!!!...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 20, 2022)

Y bueno...finalmente llegó recién hoy la fuente conmutada de 36V 5A, que esta:

Solo he ensayado que entregue la tensión que dice, por que este mismo modelo viene preparado para 24V y para 12V. Efectivamente, entrega 35.7V, pero habría que analizarlo bajo carga. Veré si tengo tiempo mas adelante...
La otra historia es que buscando el tamaño del PCB en la web encontré uno que decía 56mm y otro que decía 66mm. La verdad es que mide 65.5mm x 115.3mm y esas dimensiones complican un poco el montaje en la caja, no por el tamaño sino por la distribución del conector IEC y la llave de encendido....sobre todo esta última.
En estas imágenes se puede ver como queda, primero sin el conector y la llave y luego con ellos:


En la última foto se puede ver el problema de ubicación....y también falta el problema de la altura cuando use los separadores.
En fin....mañana será otro día y veré que hago para ubicarla definitivamente. Por ahora sigo jugando con el Inkscape  🤷‍♂️

Continuará....


----------



## J2C (Ago 20, 2022)

.


Y montar la fuente de manera que el PCI quede en forma vertical?


Digo, no se, se me ocurre. Se pueden hacer dos escuadras de aluminio para que la mantengan de forma firme a dicha fuente.



.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 20, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Y montar la fuente de manera que el PC*B* quede en forma vertical?



Es una excelente idea!!!!!!
Solo tengo que revisar que no quede nada de 220V muy cercano a la chapa...pero ya tengo alguna experiencia haciendo escuadras para sujetar PCBs...
Gracias!!!!


----------



## J2C (Ago 20, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es una excelente idea!!!!!!
> *Solo tengo que revisar que no quede nada de 220V muy cercano a la chapa*...pero ya tengo alguna experiencia haciendo escuadras para sujetar PCBs...
> Gracias!!!!



Incluso en lugar de ser una escuadra metálica pienso que puede ser un cubo pequeño de madera ó de plástico más que nada en la zona próxima a los 220VCA ó 310VCC

Lo pensé recién acorde a lo resaltado


.


----------



## switchxxi (Ago 20, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Solo tengo que revisar que no quede nada de 220V muy cercano a la chapa



O, como hacen muchas veces los fabricantes, incluso en fuentes de PC. colocar un film plástico del mismo tamaño que el PCB (o mejor, un centímetro mas grande por lado) para formar un aislante (Una tapa de CD puede ir bien, pero hay que ser extremadamente cuidadoso para perforarla porque se parte de nada).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 20, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> ncluso en lugar de ser una escuadra metálica pienso que puede ser un cubo pequeño de madera ó de plástico más que nada en la zona próxima a los 220VCA ó 310VCC


Tengo que pensarlo un poco por que uno de los huecos tiene los contactos para la puesta a tierra, así que no puedo aislar todo el montaje, pero la idea de @switchxxi de usar un plástico aislante como hice en el ampli de 8 canales puede dar resultado. Mañana veré como lo armo con estas ideas...


----------



## Lord Chango (Ago 21, 2022)

Buenos días!

Dr, definitivamente son las mismas fuentes que las que tengo yo. Te adjunto unas imágenes para que veas como las monté. A lo mejor te sirve de referencia.

Les hice un separador de grilón, y ese separador lo atornillé a la parte trasera del gabinete.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 21, 2022)

Para lo del vertical, convendría colocar el transformador cerca del fondo, en vez de arriba, para poder colocar una goma que haga de soporte (puede ser goma eva apilada), y de paso te queda la conexion de 220V arriba hacia atrás, y la salida hacia el frente.

En la tapa puedes colocar otro trozo de goma eva para aislar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 21, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Para lo del vertical, convendría colocar el transformador cerca del fondo, en vez de arriba, para poder colocar una goma que haga de soporte (puede ser goma eva apilada), y de paso te queda la conexion de 220V arriba hacia atrás, y la salida hacia el frente.
> 
> En la tapa puedes colocar otro trozo de goma eva para aislar


Es que el PCB solo tiene 6.5cm de ancho, que si lo giro serían 6.5cm de alto. Acabo de hacer un par de escuadras de 7.8cm de largo, suficiente para que sujeten el PCB levantado unos 8mm de la base. Por supuesto que igual voy a poner un recorte de acetato por debajo de las escuadras para aumentar la aislación.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 21, 2022)

Y ya puse la fuente sobre las escuadras. Al final he ganado 2cm de ancho, pero las patas de las escuadras se pueden correr bastante e incluso se puede poner una de ellas debajo de la llave de encendido, así que son casi 3.5cm de ganancia de espacio.
Tal como comenté antes, el PCB está levantado 8mm respecto de la base, lo que debería ser suficiente para lograr aislación plena, pero lo mismo voy a usar un poco de acetato para reforzarla. En la siguiente imagen se puede ver como las escuadras mantienen el PCB en el aire.

y acá se ven los separadores roscados para alejar el PCB de las escuadras que van atornilladas al chasis.



Continuará...


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 22, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y ya puse la fuente sobre las escuadras. Al final he ganado 2cm de ancho, pero las patas de las escuadras se pueden correr bastante e incluso se puede poner una de ellas debajo de la llave de encendido, así que son casi 3.5cm de ganancia de espacio.
> Tal como comenté antes, el PCB está levantado 8mm respecto de la base, lo que debería ser suficiente para lograr aislación plena, pero lo mismo voy a usar un poco de acetato para reforzarla. En la siguiente imagen se puede ver como las escuadras mantienen el PCB en el aire.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 286881
> y acá se ven los separadores roscados para alejar el PCB de las escuadras que van atornilladas al chasis.
> ...


No se que habras entendido, pero me referia exactamente asi, en el nucleo del transformador colocá unos topesitos de goma (o goma eva apilada) así el PCB no se lleva el peso de todo..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 23, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> en el nucleo del transformador colocá unos topesitos de goma (o goma eva apilada) así el PCB no se lleva el peso de todo


Naaa.....el trafo no pesa nada..y la fuente completa tampoco. El trafo queda del lado inferior del montaje, así que el esfuerzo torsor que produce sobre el PCB y las escudras es el mínimo posible. Es más, lo mas pesado deben ser los disipadores, que son bastante gorditos. Así como está ahora, la carga se transmite a los tornillos (que son cuatro) y de ahí a las escuadras, que son de chapa del 18 (1.2mm). Los dos tornillos de 1/8" que van a la base son los que sujetarán todo el peso, pero trabajando casi al corte y no a la flexión, así que dudo mucho que se enteren del peso de la fuente. Debería calcularlo, pero tengo pocas ganas de volver a mis estudios de mecánica....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 23, 2022)

Hola a todos , ojalá la fuente conmutada NO si recaliente mucho , dijo eso porque los dicipadores de calor si quedan ahora montados a 90° de su posición original lo que obstaculiza su dicipación natural de calor , tal cual si fuese un avión volando con su asas en posición vertical y no horizontalmente como asi es.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 23, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> dijo eso porque los dicipadores de calor si quedan ahora montados a 90° de su posición original lo que obstaculiza su dicipación natural de calor


Hola Daniel.
No creo que haya mucho problema con eso, por que en la configursción horizontal los disipadores están directamebte apoyados en el PCB sin entrada de aire por la parte inferior, así que la convección natural es casi nula. De hecho, ahora está un poco mejor por que al menos hay entrada de aire al estar apartado de la base y la cara plana (que no es la de mayor superficie) si que puede refrigerarse por convección.
De todas formas, en el peor de los casos el _*consumo de pico*_ de cada amplificador es de casi 2A y la fuente puede entregar hasta 5A en forma contínua sin disipador...o al menos eso dicen...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 24, 2022)

Para que no digan que me estoy rascando, les traigo la plantilla de la base tal como la he pensado.  No les dejo aún el SVG por que tal vez deba reajustar algunas posiciones...

Todos los recuadros representan el máximo tamaño de cada componente. En la realidad tienen algunas partes mas pequeñas, pero el espacio ocupado se establece siempre con los máximos por que es lo más sencillo (en el Amplificador de Museo no lo hice así por que el espacio escaseaba y había que aprovechar cada milímetro).


----------



## malesi (Ago 26, 2022)

¿Y hoy?  🚧🚧🚧🎛️


----------



## J2C (Ago 26, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> ¿Y hoy?  🚧🚧🚧🎛️



​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 26, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> ¿Y hoy?  🚧🚧🚧🎛️


Hoy termino de trabajar a las 23:00hs, así que pinta que tampoco haré mucho. Al menos ya garronié algunas hojas tamaño oficio para imprimir la plantilla sin hacer malabarismos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 28, 2022)

Este finde no pude hacer mucho...mas bien nada por que estoy tapizando sillas   pero por lo menos imprimí la plantilla de la base, la coloqué en el gabinete y marqué los huecos con el punto. Va a estar medio complicado hacer varias perforaciones por que están cerca del panel posterior, pero ya veré que se me ocurre....por que si hubiera impreso la plantilla en "espejo" hubiera podido marcar y perforar del lado de afuera...pero ya no lo hice así que veremos.


También les dejo el archivo de Inkscape con la plantilla, aunque dudo que les sea de mucha utilidad. Este archivo usa papel de tamaño "Legal" que no tenemos en Argentina, pero con una hoja oficio a la que se le recortan 5mm de un costado vá como piña.

Continuará cuando haga los bújeros...


----------



## J2C (Ago 28, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ......
> También les dejo el archivo de Inkscape con la plantilla, aunque dudo que les sea de mucha utilidad. Este archivo usa papel de tamaño "Legal" que no tenemos en Argentina, pero con una hoja oficio a la que se le recortan 5mm de un costado vá como piña.
> ...



En la tierra del Sol y buen Vino no existirá


Akiki se consigue en buenas librerías !!!!!!, es más en zona de juzgados que actualmente están de  moda


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 28, 2022)

No creo que sea tan fácil conseguir el tamaño Legal. Por ejemplo, la empresa Ledesma no lo fabrica, y dicen que desde el 2020 hay que presentar los escritos judiciales en A4.
Hay mucho lío con los tamaños de papel, pero acá se usa(ba?) el formato Oficio para asuntos legales. Este papel es 0.4cm mas ancho que el formato Legal y un par de cm mas corto. El formato legal se usa en países del norte de América y algunos asiáticos.
Yo estuve buscando Legal pero me ofrecían Oficio u otro papel que viene pre-impreso con renglones, pero ninguno tenía el tamaño del Legal.


----------



## J2C (Ago 28, 2022)

Si mal no recuerdo aca se pedía como *Carta*

Incluso en muchos quioscos que sacaban fotocopias las hacian con ese por que era mas barato que el A4, si habre renegado por ese motivo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 28, 2022)

El carta es muy parecido al Letter y suele reemplazar al A4 (los tarados de HP tienen todos los drivers e impresoras configurados con ese tamaño por defecto), pero es un poco mas corto que el A4 y acá tiene el ancho del oficio (22cm) pero debería tener el ancho del Legal.
Es un despelote importante....


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 29, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hay mucho lío con los tamaños de papel,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 29, 2022)

Y también hace lío el tío que habla.
La medida del Oficio es de 22 x 33.8cm mientras que la del Legal es de 8.5" x 14"  y entoonces se "parecen" pero no son iguales. La que se usa en EEUU y algunos otros países no es la oficio sino la Legal.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 29, 2022)

Hace siglos que no lidio con eso ... la "legal" era la "de fotocopiadora" ....


----------



## switchxxi (Ago 29, 2022)

En San Juan venden tamaño "legal" pero son de papel vegetal por lo que son caros. Resma legal.

Lo que si, te hubieran ahorrado hacer todos los agujeros por dentro o complicarse dando vueltas para marcarlos para perforarlos por fuera. (Que nada que imprimirlo en espejo no solucione o agujereando el papel y haciendo un par de agujeros por dentro para centrar el papel por fuera ).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 29, 2022)

Esas sí que tienen el tamaño Legal....pero con las Oficio (de garreo), un cutter y una regla me salieron $0.00 



switchxxi dijo:


> Lo que si, te hubieran ahorrado hacer todos los agujeros por dentro o complicarse dando vueltas para marcarlos para perforarlos por fuera. (Que nada que imprimirlo en espejo no solucione o agujereando el papel y haciendo un par de agujeros por dentro para centrar el papel por fuera ).


Si, tal cual, pero al final entró el taladro sin problemas y pude hacer todos los bújeros. Luego corté la unión con el minitorno y con un poco de lima dejé los agujeros OK. Esta siesta, antes de volver al trabajo, sujeté los disipadores al gabinete por los agujeros a tal efecto y las ranuras de ventilación de abajo quedaron PERFECTAS!!! y alineadas con los huecos entre aletas del disipador....No quedaron muy muy bonitas del todo...pero no se ven y dejerán pasar el aire 🤷‍♂️. Ahora debo hacer los agujeros arriba para que salga el aire que entra por debajo, por que si nó se va a inflar la caja y puede explotar 

Ya mas tarde voy a subir fotos de como quedó...


----------



## EdgardoCas (Ago 30, 2022)

Próximamente: "Foros de Librería"


----------



## J2C (Ago 30, 2022)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Próximamente: "Foros de Librería"



Edgardo te has perdido Foros de Plomería ya existente!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 30, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ya mas tarde voy a subir fotos de como quedó...


Como lo prometido es deuda, van las fotos:
Primero el resultado del "ranurado"....que podria haber quedado mas lindo:

Si bien no es taaaan lindo...es completamente funcional y sin errores de posicionamiento ni de las ranuras ni de los huecos  ...claro que al final no hice los huecos de 5.5mm sino de 4.5mmm por que deo contrario las divisiones entre ranuras quedaban demasiado delgadas 🤷‍♂️

y acá va la vista de costado. Por supuesto que faltan un par de tornillos por cada PCB para sujetar los extremos en voladizo (ahí abajo se ven las perforaciones a tal efecto), solo que ahora no los he puesto por que debo cortar separadores de 18mm de largo (con el viejo truco de las biromes BIC gastadas).


Continuará..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 30, 2022)

Con la base ya perforada con la medidas correctas, los paneles frontal y posterior también perforados y listos...va siendo hora de pensar en trabajar en el "acabado" del gabinete. El panel frontal (no el contrafrente) llevará una imagen impresa y pegada al pedazo de MDF y eso ya está mas o menos listo. El asunto es definir que hacer con el contrafrente, la base, el panel posterior y la "tapa" del gabinete...siempre hablando de las caras externas. Para minimizar la cantidad de trabajo yo estaba pensando en el siguiente esquema:

1- Panel posterior, base y contrafrente las puedo dejar con el acabado propio de las chapas de las cajas que yo he usado. Esto simplifica mucho la tarea, por que solo hay que rotular el panel posterior con la función de cada conector y puede hacerse sin mucha historia usando una hoja de acetato autoadhesivo para impresora láser de tamaño A4, del que solo vamos a usar un par de centímetros y el resto podemos guardarlo para el próximo gabinete (yo hago eso)....y tampoco es que una hoja de este material sea taaan costosa, por que debe valer U$S 0.30 y te alcanza como para 5 o 6 gabinetes. Luego de rotulado se lo rocía con esmalte transparente en aerosol para protegerlo y listo.
La otra alternativa es pintarlo de algún color acorde al equipo, preferiblemente negro por que así es mas fácil rotularlo con las etiquetas en blanco sobre fondo negro y tratar de que pasen desapercibidas.....pero es bastaaante mas trabajo.
La base sería bueno dejarla tal como está, ya que aún debemos "pegar" las "patas" del equipo...si es que no queremos atornillarlas.

2- Tapa: esta creo que puedo pintarla de negro ya que siempre puede verse el equipo "por arriba" (a menos de meterlo en un cajón, lo que sería una muy mala idea para intentar disipar el calor generado). Y también puede dejárselo con el acabado propio de las chapas, pero en este caso no creo que quede muy bien por que son medio doradas...  🤷‍♂️. Me parece que voy a pintar la tapa de negro, pero antes debo hacerle los agujeros de salida del aire caliente.

Escucho todo tipo de opiniones al respecto...

*PD: *Luego les subiré una foto de algo que encontré para hacer "las patas" del gabinete 🍷


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 31, 2022)

Para "Patas" yo suelo usar "topetinas" autoadhesivas , aunque en este caso analogico pueden quedar medio cerca del piso e impedir el flujo de aire ... me pinta mas para algo mas alto , costo muy minimo.
Respecto a pintura , busca algo bien duro y adherente , sino la decadencia puede ser espantosa en poco tiempo.
Yo he usado pintura de auto ( cara!! en estos tiempos ),conviene siempre una manito de primer .
Y  he visto que ahora hay pinturas epoxi al agua!! . Eso puede ser interesante.
Otro que es barato y super adherente es el "Protector de subcarrocerias" (a) "protex al agua " , queda un texturado interesante segun forma/dilucion de la aplicacion . Podes pasarlo a rodillo .
Vos pediste opiniones ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 31, 2022)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Vos pediste opiniones ....


Claro!!! Por eso te agradezco y registro tu info.
Sos el primero que aportó ideas...  

Que hago con la chapa de la tapa antes de pintarla??? La lijo y le mando fosfatizante?? O le mando el primer así nomás??

*PD-1:* Busco algo que no requiera de pistola para pintar...algo que se pueda dar con pincel o rodillo o bien que venga en aerosol.
*PD-2:* Tengo una lata de epoxi en aerosol...pero es blanco


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 31, 2022)

Una lija es conveniente porque mejora agarre, fosfatizante tambien genera mordiente y proteccion antioxido .

Otra que hice hace poco en unos bafflecitos low-cost es pintura "Ferromicacea" de tersuave ( es para metal al exterior , muy resistente) y para que quede mejor la superficie le di laca satinada PARA PISOS al agua . Sin soplete .Bastante decente y esa laca de MUY DURA


Conste que ya las tenia para otras "artesanias" no se si es conveniente comprarlas para algo tan chico...
PD: los tornillos al frente quedan horribles , pero si lo hacen fabricantes HiEnd porque yo no puedo?? ( los mostre en otro post )


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 31, 2022)

- Si vas a pintar de negro, olvidate del negro mate que es muy sucio, se marca de una.

- Para cubrir, puede ser un papel "contact" autoadherente simil madera, se ven muy bien.


- El fosfatizante, ¿no lo habias probado ya?

- Creo que imprimacion es obligatorio para pintar, a menos que la pintura ya la traiga, ya que se te va a complicar que adhiera en esa superficie, a menos que lo rayes con lija o algo así.

- Para las patitas, podes usar las mismas que sirven para atornillar, pero fijarlas con cemento de contacto (Poxiran® para los argentos).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 31, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> - Si vas a pintar de negro, olvidate del negro mate que es muy sucio, se marca de una.


Sisisi... yo normalmente uso negro satinado que es bastante inmune a la suciedad, no se mancha mucho yse limpia fácil con un trapo húmedo. El negro brillante también vá OK...pero no me luce mucho en un gabinete  🤷‍♂️



DJ T3 dijo:


> - El fosfatizante, ¿no lo habias probado ya?


Hice un experimento lijando y fosfatizando, pero la chapa que usé no se lija muy fácilmente y el acabado brillante que tiene "me dice" que la pintura no se adherirá muy bien que digamos....pero es una suposición...



DJ T3 dijo:


> - Creo que imprimacion es obligatorio para pintar, a menos que la pintura ya la traiga, ya que se te va a complicar que adhiera en esa superficie, a menos que lo rayes con lija o algo así.


Si le ponés fosfatizante no necesitás imprimar... al menos las ultimas chapas negras que fosfaticé no requirieron imprimación...y la pinturá agarró muy bien.



DJ T3 dijo:


> - Para las patitas, podes usar las mismas que sirven para atornillar, pero fijarlas con cemento de contacto (Poxiran® para los argentos).


Jajajaja la idea es no comprar sino reciclar... y ya van a ver "las patitas" que voy a hacer y el material de origen de las mismas. Si me salen bien van a estar buenas por que el material es antideslizante y cada unidad provee *hasta* cuatro patitas de mas o menos 10 u 11mm alto cada una. Solo hay que cortarlas cuidadosamente y es la primera vez que lo voy a usar, aunque es un material que todo el mundo tiene a disposición y usualmente lo descarta. Después les subo una foto...


----------



## malesi (Ago 31, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *PD: *Luego les subiré una foto de algo que encontré para hacer "las patas" del gabinete 🍷


Estos topes de puerta también funcionan, suele haber en varios colores


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2022)

Lo que es la modernidad ! Antes eran negros o rojos


----------



## EdgardoCas (Ago 31, 2022)

Si lo pintás con el aerosol de la marca Rust Oleum no necesitás fosfatizar, ni mordentar ni nada. Son espectaculares.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 31, 2022)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Si lo pintás con el aerosol de la marca Rust Oleum no necesitás fosfatizar, ni mordentar ni nada. Son espectaculares.


Es que tengo una Tersuave... 


malesi dijo:


> Estos topes de puerta también funcionan, suele haber en varios colores


Sisisi..alguna vez los he usado a guisa de "patas", pero son muy altos para este equipo relativamente pequeño.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sisisi..alguna vez los he usado a guisa de "patas", pero son muy altos para este equipo relativamente pequeño.



Náa que una sierrita o cuchilla + dremel no solucionen


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 31, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sisisi..alguna vez los he usado a guisa de "patas", pero son muy altos para este equipo relativamente pequeño.


No se por tus pagos pero aca hay un par de "TodoGoma" que tienen miles distintos y precio pasable ....
Al menos 1 cm deberia tener de altura para que ventile .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 31, 2022)

AntonioAA dijo:


> No se por tus pagos pero aca hay un par de "TodoGoma" que tienen miles distintos y precio pasable ....
> Al menos 1 cm deberia tener de altura para que ventile .


Seeee.....en mis diseños uso patas de goma que compro en una casa de herrajes y viene de 1000 formas y tamaños diferentes. Pero como en este tema estamos tratando de ahorrar lo máximo posible...les presento al material base de mi propuesta de "patas":

Son tapones de botellas de vino, antigüamente de corcho, pero ahora son de plásticos reciclados, que dejan pasar un cierto porcentaje de oxígeno, que no tienen huella de carbón y otras cuantas cosas, pero las mas importantes son: son de material plástico así que no se degradan ni se les pega el olor a vino, y se cortan fácilmente con un cutter convencional (pero afilado). Es importante destacar que antes de usarlos *hay que tomarse todo el vino* (copyright "La Mona Jimenez") y después hay que esperar algunas horas para que se pase el efecto de la chupandanga por que si pretenden cortar los corchos estando enpédocles pueden querer hacer las patas con los restos del dedo gordo de la mano. Están advertidos!!

De ambos corchos, el de la izquierda es de muy buena calidad y el de la derecha no tanto (fíjense como el de la izquierda recuperó la forma cilíndrica mientras que el de la derecha aún conserva una pequeña reducción del diámetro producto de estar metido en la botella). La medida estándar de estos corchos es de 21mm x 44mm...pero hay varios modelos, algunos mas gorditos y otros mas largos. Usen el que encuentren y listo...

El que yo usé tiene 21mm x 43.5mm, así que me resultó en cuatro patitas de casi 11mm. *TIENEN QUE CUIDAR QUE TODAS LAS PATAS QUEDEN DEL MISMO LARGOOOO!!!!!!*. Yo lo corté con el cutter de la foto, que tiene cuchilla nueva y terriblemente afilada, y resultó esto:


SI hay pequeños errores en los cortes se puede corregir con un trozo de papel de lija, pero si son mas grandes se puede usar el cutter para cortar lo que sobre. *MIDAN DOS VECES Y CORTEN UNA!!!* y siempre tengan uno o dos corchos mas en caso de falla catastrófica del corte.
Acá una foto del gabinete sobre las patas:

Quedó pastilla!! No hay desniveles ni cabecea el gabinete  

Continuará...


----------



## tinchowr (Ago 31, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Claro!!! Por eso te agradezco y registro tu info.
> Sos el primero que aportó ideas...
> 
> Que hago con la chapa de la tapa antes de pintarla??? La lijo y le mando fosfatizante?? O le mando el primer así nomás??
> ...


Doc creo que lo mas simple va a ser primer, y despues pintura. A mi no me disgusta hacerlo de blanco, con letras negras, pero porque me gusta ese estilo. Otra opcion, algo mas rebuscada, seria "tapizar" de alfombra o de ecocuero. Lo de plotear tampoco es mala opción, el tema seria esconder los cortes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 31, 2022)

tinchowr dijo:


> Doc creo que lo mas simple va a ser primer, y despues pintura. A mi no me disgusta hacerlo de blanco, con letras negras, pero porque me gusta ese estilo. Otra opcion, algo mas rebuscada, seria "tapizar" de alfombra o de ecocuero. Lo de plotear tampoco es mala opción, el tema seria esconder los cortes.


Es que estoy tratando de minimizar el gasto en compra de materiales para el gabinete, y yo tambien creo que pintura es la mejor solucion...sobre todo por que la tapa llevará unos huecos de ventilación que aun no planifico, y con huecos es un lio tapizar o plotear....amén de que no se el precio..

La pintura que tengo es esta:








						Aerosol Tersuave Esmalte Sintetico Satinado 250 Cc - Mix - $ 868
					

Mix PintureríasMix Pinturerias es una red con base en Capital Federal, sucursales en provincia de Buenos Aires y La Pampa. Nos especializamos en la comercialización de toda la línea de productos Tersuave y accesorios de primeras marcas. Nuestros esfuerzos están orientados a brindar un buen...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## DMLUNA (Sep 1, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Seeee.....en mis diseños uso patas de goma que compro en una casa de herrajes y viene de 1000 formas y tamaños diferentes. Pero como en este tema estamos tratando de ahorrar lo máximo posible...les presento al material base de mi propuesta de "patas":
> Ver el archivo adjunto 287593
> Son tapones de botellas de vino, antigüamente de corcho, pero ahora son de plásticos reciclados, que dejan pasar un cierto porcentaje de oxígeno, que no tienen huella de carbón y otras cuantas cosas, pero las mas importantes son: son de material plástico así que no se degradan ni se les pega el olor a vino, y se cortan fácilmente con un cutter convencional (pero afilado). Es importante destacar que antes de usarlos *hay que tomarse todo el vino* (copyright "La Mona Jimenez") y después hay que esperar algunas horas para que se pase el efecto de la chupandanga por que si pretenden cortar los corchos estando enpédocles pueden querer hacer las patas con los restos del dedo gordo de la mano. Están advertidos!!
> 
> ...


Doc y demases,esto es lo que uso  como patitas para los gabinetes que fabriqué yo. Espero sirva como aporte de idea, aclaro a mí me salen grátis, porque las inyectamos en la fábrica donde trabajo 😊🤫(que no se entere el trompa). Es la culata del palo de pool/billar, está hecha en p.v.c. y ya tiene un bujero para fijarla. Si alguien por mis cercanías necesita,le puedo dar varias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 1, 2022)

DMLUNA dijo:


> Es la culata del palo de pool/billar, está hecha en *p.v.c*. y ya tiene un bujero para fijarla.


Como avanza la tecnología!!!! En mis épocas de pool, billar y casín esa culata era de goma...y con el pasar de los años se empezaba a pudrir..


----------



## tinchowr (Sep 1, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que estoy tratando de minimizar el gasto en compra de materiales para el gabinete, y yo tambien creo que pintura es la mejor solucion...sobre todo por que la tapa llevará unos huecos de ventilación que aun no planifico, y con huecos es un lio tapizar o plotear....amén de que no se el precio..
> 
> La pintura que tengo es esta:
> 
> ...


Y dejarle un acabado tipo esmerilado? O se oxidaria muy facil? El acabado "natural" tambien es una buena opcion, releyendo el post, en la parte de las perillas, alguien paso una foto de un ampli asi, y queda muy lindo. De ultima, una vez hecho el "esmerilado" lo laqueas y queda chill. Un aerosol "fondo" no es caro: Aerosol Brillospray Fondo Multipropósito Blanco X 440cc - $ 913,37 y asegura un mucho mejor resultado. Habria que pensarlo si quien arma el ampli tiene que comprar todo. Vinilo aprox cuesta $750 por metro en un ancho de 61cm... Creo que la mejor opcion para un acabado decente es pintura, o probar el tema de hacer un esmerilado a la chapa del gabinete y laquearlo arriba.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 1, 2022)

tinchowr dijo:


> O se oxidaria muy facil?


Si fuese aluminio, no debería dar problemas, el tema que la mayoría usan algun tipo de chapa (fina o gruesa) con algún tratamiento para evitar la oxidación, si le sacas ese tratamiento, al poco tiempo se oxidaría.

Lo de la laca no viene mal, aunque si no la tiene ya, hay que comprarla... 🤑👎
Y para eso, prefiero la pintura.

El Doc ya tiene pintura, así que para él (que no quiere decir que sea obligatorio) le conviene la pintura.
Para quien emprenda viaje en armar éste proyecto, lean muy bien las sugerencias, ya que hay de todo tipo, y si quieren ahorrar puede que ya tengan materiales en sus casas (o trabajo)...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 1, 2022)

Ya va siendo tiempo de comenzar a finalizar el gabinete, así que les muestro los ultimos "avances":
Primero, el perforado de los agujeros de la tapa que permiten la salida del aire calentado por los disipadores:

y luego, una imagen del panel trasero lijado con lija 80 al agua...pero en seco.


Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 2, 2022)

Otros avances mas con el gabinete, en la clase de hoy: cerrando los huecos para que nadie se electrocute  
Siguiendo el consejo del migo @malesi y aprovechando que la patrona me pidió hacer una reja mosquitera para una ventana del comedor, fuí y compré un poco de tela mosquitera de acero galvanizado (los coladores estaban como al triple de precio de la tela  ) y recorté algunos pedazos para tapar los agujeros del gabinete:

Luego sujeté esos recortes de rejilla contra la chapa usando los imanes con los que mido las parámetros T/S de los parlantes y luego pegué los recortes con adhesivo epóxico (a.k.a. Poxipol):

Y así quedaron, vistos de afuera, una vez pegados 



y ya que estaba, también pegué las "patas" del gabinete, pero estas las pegué con adhesivo de contacto 

Los bordes las patas los pinté de negro con un marcador indeleble que tengo...

Ahora vendrá la pintura y los cartelitos indicadores del panel posterior.

Continuará....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2022)

Un poco mas de avance con el gabinete:
Primero imprimimos en acetato autoadhesivo los carteles del panel posterior y los recortamos para pegarlos.

Acá lo importante es ver que los he recortado sin extremos puntiagudos, por que eso ayuda a que no se depeguen luego. Una vez alineados y pegados, los rociamos con esmalte transparente en aerosol (mate en mi caso por que me quedaba un poquito....muy poquito). Si pensás seguir armando gabinetes para equipos es una buena inversión, no muy costosa, y que te rinde para 10 o 20 gabinetes...por que solo se usa en el frente (si lo hacés metálico) y en el panel posterior. Yo usé este que tenía y ya lleva mas de 10 años de uso...pero podés usar el que quieras o consigas.

Y luego de dos manos queda así (espero que se vea el ligero granulado en la foto):


Si te fijás en las fotos del panel posterior vas a ver que el cartel de los parlantes es un solo trozo de acetato y que justo cae sobre la unión de las dos cajas. No pasa nada por que ahí mismo vamos a sujetar el conector de parlantes y el va a impedir que se crucen las mitades y se despegue o rompa el cartelito. Además, una vez cerrada la caja, los perfiles L de la tapa también van a trabar ambas mitades impidiendo que se desplazen entre sí.
*Moraleja:* acordate de *El Principito* cuando decía "_lo esencial es invisible a los ojos_" y usá las neuronas para preveer situaciones problemáticas en los montajes.

Con esto ya listo puede comenzarse a armar el amplificador. Aunque aún falta pintar la tapa, pintar las perillas y confeccionar el frente, eso no impacta en las conexiones de los circuitos y las pruebas que podamos llevar a cabo para verificar si el engendro que estamos armando funciona bien, así que vamos a comenzar a montar el sistema dentro del gabinete.
Primero lo primero, hacer un hueco en la base para el tornillo de puesta a tierra, que va a cuidar nuestra salud y la de nuestra familia   . Yo me había olvidado de marcar el hueco en la plantilla, pero puede hacerse en cualquier lugar que no interfiera con el montaje de los PCB, así que yo lo hice sobre el costado derecho del gabinete...cerca de donde vá la fuente de alimentación.

En la foto se vé el hueco con el "cepillito" que indica de que se trata, y los componentes necesarios para una puesta a tierra correcta y segura: arandela de presión tipo "estrella" (debe ser de ese tipo y no de otro!!), una arandela plana convencional, un tornillo M3 o 1/8" x 1" de largo (seee...parece grande y lo es, pero garantiza el espacio necesario para conectar ahí todas las puestas a tierra necesarias...y además tengo un montón de tornillos de 1/8"x 1" 🤷‍♂️ ) y tres tuercas: dos para colocar tuerca-contratuerca y bloquear el afloje del tornillo, mas otra tuerca (y yo le agrego una arandelita de bronce) para sujetar los terminales tipo "anillo" de las conexiones a tierra.
Ahora montamos todo esto:

Fijate que el metal de la base donde está el tornillo lo cepillé y lijé para asegurar un contacto franco con la chapa (me había caído un poco de aerosol transparente por esa zona...luego les cuento por qué). Ooootra cosa importante es que la arandela estrella está debajo de la plana y nó arriba, y eso es por que queremos que las aristas de la estrella se claven en el metal de la base para mejorar el contacto eléctrico. Parece raro, pero así vá la cosa...

Ahora ya estamos listos para comenzar a colocar cosas en los paneles y montar los PCBs, pero vamos a comenzar por el panel trasero que es el que mas lío de cables lleva y luego vamos a avanzar hacia el frente.

Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2022)

El problema con estos gabinetes "low-cost" es que no son gabinetes sino unos engendros que forzamos a que queden mas o menos bien, pero el principal problema es que los paneles delantero y trasero no pueden desmontarse para trabajar cómodamente y por eso hay que preparar y cablear los componentes antes de montarlos, por que a veces puede ser imposible acceder a algún conector una vez que los instalamos en su lugar definitivo.
Para realizar el cableado del equipo vamos a reciclar los cables de las fuentes de PC que desarmamos, ya que son bastante gordos y hay de varios colores útiles...sobre todo rojo y negro.
Pero aparece ooootro problema, y es que al trabajar en la zona de 220V los colores de los cables están normalizados por la IEC y *DEBEMOS USAR ESOS COLORES!!!*. Y esto no es j0d4, acá vas a meter los garfios en los 220V y un error puede quitarte para siempre el placer de escuchar música (los cementerios son muy silenciosos), así que hay que respetar a los 220V y tomar las precauciones del caso: usar colores normalizados, usar los conectores que sean necesarios y meter termocontraíble por todas partes para minimizar la cantidad de puntos que expongan los 220V. Por supuesto, como el karma no puede evitarse, los colores normalizados no vienen en los cables de fuentes de PC así que vas a tener que gastar unos pesos en 1 metro de cada uno de los colores: *celeste *para el Neutro, *marrón *para el vivo y *verde*-*amarillo *para la puesta a tierra (yo usé cable *marrón*-*rojo *por que tengo un par de metros, pero al menos conserva el color marrón normalizado).

Luego de comprar los cables vamos a medir, aproximar y cablear los componentes a montar en cada panel, empezando por el control de los 220V:


Fijate que he usado terminales "anillo" crimpeados para conectar el interruptor on-off del equipo y enlazar el tornillo de toma a tierra. Si no tenés la pinza crimpeadora (esta es barata) no importa, soldá los cables a los terminales y luego apretalos con una pinza...es mas o menos lo mismo.

*IMPORTANTE:* Si vos usás el mismo conector de parlantes que yo y lo pusiste igual que yo usando la plantilla que subí, ahora tenes que colocarlo en el panel y apretarle los tornillos para que ambas mitades queden fijas y el cartelito no sufra con los movimientos que vamos a hacer en el panel trasero cuando coloquemos los componentes. Este conector lo vas a dejar ahí hasta que casi el final del trabajo con el panel posterior  

Ahora montamos y armamos según el diagrama de conexiones que te dejo en el PDF (es el mismo que subí hace un tiempo pero ahora tiene agregado el punto de puesta a tierra)...y conectado, soldando y atornillando debe quedarte algo parecido a esto (por la parte de atrás de la ficha IEC tenés marcado cual terminal es neutro (N), cual es fase (L) y el que sobra es la puesta a tierra):


Esos dos cables - celeste y marrón - que parecen salir de la foto, son los cables que entrarán a la bornera de 220V de la SMPS que te mostré antes. Hay un cable marrón que quedó medio largo...pero vos podés hacerlo mas corto si te place. Yo lo dejé largo para poder trazar un recorrido ordenado que voy a realizar después.

Acá vas a tener que ser cuidadoso para poner los componentes del panel y para ajustar tuercas y tornillos por que este es el montaje *DEFINITIVO!!* aunque tal vez luego debas aflojar un poco alguno de ellos si las próximas tareas lo requieren.
Con esto ya hecho, el panel posterior debería quedarte algo como esto:


Continuará....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 4, 2022)

Seguimos armando los conectores, y en la clase de hoy: entradas RCA y montaje del atenuador.
Para armar esta pequeña maraña de cables hay que comenzar cableando cada par de fichas RCA usando *cable blindado* (la foto quedó fuera de foco por que usé un papel ilustración de fondo --> mala idea  ):

pero bueno, se vé como van soldadas en el engendro de fichas que yo tengo...cada uno se ajustará a lo que consiga 🤷‍♂️
Luego que les soldamos los cables, ahora soldamos el otro extremo al atenuador (acordate que yo preví un par de conectores mini-molex para cada canal, pero como soy medio ratón...sueldo los cables y me ahorro unos pesos y algo de trabajo):

Fijate bien como están soldados para que no te hagás lío:
1- Ambos canales - derecho e izquierdo - conservan siempre su propio lado.
2- Los cables internos están pasados por los huecos del PCB y soldados por el lado del cobre, mientras que los dos blindajes "enrroscados" van soldados directamente del lado del cobre sin que pasen por los huecos del PCB. Este tipo de montaje dá mucha resistencia a las conexiones para que los cables no se fatiguen y corten si los movemos.

Así quedan una vez soldados al atenuador, pero ahora hay que agregar el cable que va a la entrada del preamplificador (mirá el PDF que subí ayer):

Del lado del PCB soldamos los cables igual que antes, pero en el otro extremo ponemos los terminales del conector mini-molex x3, y luegos los metemos en el conector. Asegurate de meterlos en el lado correcto para que no te queden los canales cruzados de lado:

Con todo esto ya listo, el próximo paso es montar las fichas RCA en el panel posterior y el atenuador en el panel frontal, y te va a quedar algo así:


Fijate en este ultima foto que me quedé medio corto con el cable de la entrada Aux-1, así que te recomiedo que seas un poco mas generoso que yo y le des 3 o 4 cm extra. Así como me quedó no hay drama por que lo mismo pasan por encima de los amplificadores sin problemas, pero merece estar un poco más comodo. Ahora te dejo unas fotos de las vistas internas de como va quedando este montaje:


Y así se vé el panel trasero con todo esta ya puesto:


A ver...vos probablemente te estés preguntando por que tanto lío para pasar los cables por encima de los amplificadores si al costado hay una raya negra que parece indicar que queda algo de 1cm para acostar los cables ahí. El problema es que en ese centímetro es donde apoyan y atornillan las "orejas" que sujetan la tapa a la base, y si bien es posible pasar los cables de entrada por ahí corrés el riesgo de sacar o poner la tapa y llevarte puestos los cables. Una mejor solución es pasar los cables entre los dos amplificadores y rutearlos al atenuador, pero eso requiere el doble de cable blindado (caro) y pasarían MUY cerca de las líneas de alimentación que viene de la SMPS, con lo cual corremos el riesgo de meter algo de ruido adicional 🤷‍♂️

El próximo paso es cablear el conector de parlantes, que por ahora nos está sujetando las chapas, y tenemos que estudiar como aislar las orejas de conexión, por que si bien ya agrandé los huecos con una lima lo mismo deben tener un espagueti que asegure la aislación. Voy a revisar que tengo que sirva para esto, pero seguro que voy a reciclar los cables de las fuentes de PC que desarmé.

Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 4, 2022)

Y vamos con la ultima parte del panel posterior: el conector de parlantes.
Primero buscamos los cables que necesitamos: un color para el canal derecho, otro para el izquierdo y *negro *para la conexión de GND. COmo yo estoy reciclando cables de fuentes AT  no tengo muchos colores para elegir, pero hasta ahora - en las entradas - hemos usado *negro *para canal izquierdo y *rojo *para el derecho...por que así vienen los cables blindados que tengo. EL problema es que rojo y negro son los colores que vamos a usar para las conexión de alimentación del los amplificadores y del pre, así que mas vale que no usemos los mismos colores para las conexiones de parlantes...por que si cometemos un error todo hará PUFFFFF 💥. Yo conseguí un cable blanco y otro amarillo, asi que voy a usar amarillo para el canal derecho y blanco para el izquierdo 🤷‍♂️ ...y negro para GND.

Primero voy a preparar los cables, pelando y estañando un extremo y también voy a estañar los contactos del conector (y para poder hacerlo hay que limarlos un poco y usar flux para que se fije bien el estaño). Fijate que el conector de parlantes tiene dos "teclas" rojas: una para el canal derecho y otra para el canal izquierdo:





Pero las dos teclas negras son las que llevan los cables a GND (masa en la jerga) y acá aparece un problema. Si mirás el plano de cableado del PDF que subí ayer vas a ver la cantidad de cables que llegan a la fuente de alimentación:

Llegan 3 cables al terminal +Vcc (36V) y llegan 6 al terminal GND, dos de ellos directos desde los parlantes. El inconveniente es que la SMPS tiene "borneras" en sus salidas *GND* y *Vcc*...y tiene dos "bornes" para cada opción. Ya hace tiempo descubrí que a las borneras no les gusta sostener mas de un cable..tal vez dos si tenemos suerte. Si contamos con que podemos meter dos cables en cada borne 🙏 no habrás problema para Vcc pero estamos j0d1d05 con las conexiones a GND y entonces vamos a empezar a reducir la cantidad de cables, y en lugar de sacar dos cables negros del conector de parlantes vamos a llevar solo uno a GND y vamos a puentear ambos terminales de "tecla negra" con otro pedacito de cable (viste por qué lo preparé así??). Este conductor no es taaan crítico solo por que la potencia final no es muy alta y el cable es suficientemente grueso, así que creo que vamos a zafar de uno de los seis cables.
Ahora soldamos los cables al conector...pero no hacemos el puente entre terminales GND:

Espaguettizamos con termocontraíble asegurándonos que el espaguetti llegue hasta el plástico del conector.

Si hubiéramos hecho el puente ahora nos hubieramos pegado un tiro en el pié por que al estar puesto el cable del puente no hubiéramos podido colocar el conector en su lugar. Por eso, no soldamos aún el puente y si colocamos y atornillamos el conector en su lugar correspondiente:

Y ahora si podemos soldar el puente...sin olvidarnos poner sobre él un pedacito de termocontraíble que nos pemita aislarlo luego de soldar el cable:

Los cables los dejamos enrrollados ahí hasta que pongamos los amplificadores y podamos cablearlos según el esquema.

Continuará...


----------



## aadf (Sep 4, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Para armar esta pequeña maraña de cables hay que comenzar cableando cada par de fichas RCA usando *cable blindado* (la foto quedó fuera de foco por que usé un papel ilustración de fondo --> mala idea  ):


Hola,

Yo suelo poner una R de 10 Ohm en la entrada de GND, para tener esa pequeña aislación entre el gnd del amplificador y de lo que conecte....
No se si es bueno o malo...ja

Saludos, Andres.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 4, 2022)

aadf dijo:


> Yo suelo poner una R de 10 Ohm en la entrada de GND, para tener esa pequeña aislación entre el gnd del amplificador y de lo que conecte....
> No se si es bueno o malo...ja


Yo siempre hago la conexión directa y aislada del chasis por que uso el Ground Loop Breaker que cumple la misma función que tu resistencia pero a través del la puesta a tierra que es común a ambos equipos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 5, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ya hace tiempo descubrí que a las borneras no les gusta sostener mas de un cable


Se puede solventar colocando un solo cable grueso a la bornera, del otro extremo un terminal semilla (el que tiene el agujerito), y unir todos los GND en un mismo punto con tornillo y al chasis (aunque no se en tu caso si te conviene por el "G.L.B.")


----------



## J2C (Sep 5, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Se puede solventar colocando un solo cable grueso a la bornera, del otro extremo un terminal semilla (el que tiene el agujerito), y *unir todos los GND en un mismo punto con tornillo y al chasis* (aunque no se en tu caso si te conviene por el "G.L.B.")



Eso no se puede, fijate bien la imagen:

​

Que el Dr había posteado *aquí*. Terminas cortocircuitando el GLB. !!!



Salu2.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 5, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Terminas cortocircuitando el GLB. !!!


Y hay otro problema que estoy analizando: los cables de alimentación van a ir soldados a los PCB de los amplificadores (al preamplificador no por que tiene un conector mini-molex) y eso implica que el montaje del otro extremo de cada cable debe ser "desmontable" fácilmente por que si nó va a resultar (muy) complicado quitar los PCB en caso de eventuales reparaciones. Como las bocas de las borneras de la fuente quedan hacia el frente del amplificador, y el panel del frente no puede quitarse eso implica que embocar los cables va a resultar complicado por que habrá poco espacio para los dedos y las bocas estarán invisibles... y todo esto es FEO!!!
Por este motivo estoy pensando en utilizar una tira de terminales (clema para nuestros amigos españoles) atornillada a la base del gabinete en algún lugar que sea fácilmente accesible. Algo mas o menos como esto, que con la fuente hace lo mismo:




Si logro hacerlo zafo de todos los dramas


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 5, 2022)

Podrías usar un enchufe aéreo de dos terminales, para cada amplificador...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 5, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Podrías usar *un enchufe aéreo* de dos terminales, para cada amplificador...


Y que es un "enchufe aéreo" ???


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 5, 2022)

Que van dos cables de la fuente, a un amplificador. Cortas ambos cables y pones un conector macho en un lado y uno hembra en el otro. Ya tienes un enchufe aéreo, que se puede desconectar rápidamente, en caso de ser necesario quitar el amplificador de la caja.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 5, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Que van dos cables de la fuente, a un amplificador. Cortas ambos cables y pones un conector macho en un lado y uno hembra en el otro. Ya tienes un enchufe aéreo, que se puede desconectar rápidamente, en caso de ser necesario quitar el amplificador de la caja.Ver el archivo adjunto 288012


Ok...ya veo. El problema con eso es que no me reduce la cantidad de cables que llegan a la fuente pero si que me permite desmontar los PCBs.
Necesito una solución que cubra ambas necesidades...


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 5, 2022)

No sé de qué diámetro es la bornera de la fuente, dices que no puede albergar más de dos cables. Bien, pues yo cogía una clema de más diámetro, por un extremo un par de cables a las borneras de la fuente, por el otro, a los cables que necesites conectar. El único problema es que tienes un espacio ocupado por la clema doble (para positivo y negativo)


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 5, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Eso no se puede, fijate bien la imagen:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 288007​
> 
> ...


Por eso lo aclaré, igual queda para quien no vaya a seguir todas las decisiones del Doc, y vaya por la suya... Siempre viene bien tener otras ideas...




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Necesito una solución que cubra ambas necesidades...


Habria que ver de qué dispones, tanto de lo que tenes como de lo que podes llegar a comprar.

Por como venis, realizarlo seria una herajía, perooo... Si realizas la primera conexion del amplificador mas cercado a la fuente, y de ahi vas de "puente en puente"? Al menos no serían tantos cables, pero está el problema del Loop por masa (Loop Ground).

No dispones de ningún otro tipo de conector o mas molex/mini-molex?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 5, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Habria que ver de qué dispones, tanto de lo que tenes como de lo que podes llegar a comprar.


Tengo una tira de contactos (clema) nueva y sin uso, y además tengo dos recortes de 3 terminales cada uno, pero todas son las pequeñas, como la de la foto que subí antes. También tengo el recorte de terminales (esos son grandes) que sobró del amplificador de museo y del que usé solo 4 para conectar el cablerío de la llave y el supresor de picos 


DJ T3 dijo:


> Por como venis, realizarlo seria una herajía, perooo... Si realizas la primera conexion del amplificador mas cercado a la fuente, y de ahi vas de "puente en puente"? Al menos no serían tantos cables, pero está el problema del Loop por masa (Loop Ground).


No...eso ni en peo...
Si lo hago voy a tener problemas...eso ya lo sé.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2022)

Voy haciendo cosas de a poco por que se me complicó la semana.
Primero vamos a instalar los amplificadores en la caja. Si te acordás de esta foto que vimos antes:




verás que los PCBs están en voladizo pero abajo hay unos huecos para poner tornillos que los sujeten. Como esos huecos coinciden con los que tienen los PCBs la solución del problema es fácil: mandamos un par de tornillos que atarviesen el fondo y los PCB, le ponemos tuercas y listo. Bueno, la cosa es un poco mas complicada por que hay que inmovilizar los PCBs para que no se muevan con el transporte, y para eso podemos colocar tuercas por debajo y por encima, o bien usar separadores plásticos que sirvan para apoyar cada PCB. La solución con tuercas por debajo del PCB no me agrada mucho por que ya tuve problemas de ruido y zumbido por un contacto de una centésima de milimetro, así que ahora vamos a usar separadores plásticos.
Los separadores plásticos (y roscados) se venden comercialmente pero suele ser difícil de conseguir y no del todo baratos que digamos, pero podemos hacerlos nosotros muy fácilmente y gratis con una lapicera, birome o fibra vieja y gastada de la que reusaremos su "cuerpo". Una de las que tengo es la de la foto (tengo una bolsa como con 120 lapiceras de todo tipo, viejas y gastadas aptas para este trabajo):

En mi caso los separadores deben medir casi 19mm de largo, así que marcando con cuidado y cortando con una pequeña sierra de mano logré cuatro separadores "iguales" (es importante!! Tratá de que sean todos del mismo largo!!!)

Y ahora solo es cuestión de poner tornillos de 1/8 x 1" y sujetar primero un amplificador y luego el otro:



Por supuesto que estos amplificadores también están sujetos por los disipadores y estos están atornillados al chasis, así que cada módulos tiene 4 puntos de anclaje y queda MUY firme  . Así se ven desde arriba:

Ahora podemos instalar los cables de las alimentaciones y conectar las salidas de parlante...pero eso será después cuando me libere un poco.

Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 8, 2022)

Otro poquito mas...ahora con el preamplificador  
Primero hay que armar la llave que activa/desactiva el loudness, y es un simple interruptor:

Hay que instalarlo antes de montar el preamplificador por que este switch va por debajo del PCB.

Y si te acordás de esta foto:




verás que el "arreglo" pasa muy cerca del borde del PCB, y como ese costado es donde van montados los potenciómetros...vamos a tener que aislar el gabinete para que no toque ese alambrito de cobre. La aislación la hacemos con un recorte de cinta de enmascarar (yo usé la azul por que es 100 veces mejor que la blanca normal y no se despega con el tiempo) aunque podríamos usar acetato autoadhesivo...o hasta cinta aisladora,  pero asegurate que no se despegue cuando se ponga vieja. El gabinete queda así:

y ahora si podemos montar el PCB del preamplificador, ajustar las tuercas de los potes y enchufar los conectores que tenemos listos: control de loudness y entrada desde el atenuador.




y aprovechamos para aislar los terminales del interruptor de encendido del equipo, para que no queden cosas con 220V dando vueltas por el gabinete. El aislante es un recorte de espagueti termocontractil muuuuy gordo que uso para los ground-loop-breaker.

Ahora podemos comenzar a completar el cableado de las entradas a los amplificadores, y las alimentaciones del pre y de los amplis...y por supuesto...instalar la fuente de alimentación.

Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 8, 2022)

Ahora vamos a conectar las alimentaciones de los PCBs de los amplificadores.
Primero vamos a buscar cables rojos y negros para Vcc y GND...y nada mejor que la parva de cables de fuente de PC que nos quedaron luego de desarmar las cajas para armar nuestro gabinete.

Cables muy viejos...ehhhh!! Bueno, de acá conseguimos dos cables rojos y dos negros bastante largos...

Y ahora comenzarán las artesanías...
Como ya comenté en el hilo del Amplificador de Museo, los "pines torneados" que he usado para establecer las conexiones de Vcc, GND y la salida de parlantes (esos terminales cilíndricos que se ven a los costados de los PCBs) son muy cómodos para conectarle luego los cables necesarios, pero existe el problema de que los conectores que se encastran en esos pines ya no están disponibles donde vivo , y soldar los cables a los pines es una tarea no muy grata por que al estar verticales, el estaño fundido corre hacia abajo y complica la soldadura...sobre todo si no hay mucho espacio disponible.
Yo siempre tengo la idea de diseñar las cosas para que puedan desarmarse con cierta comodidad, y para quitar el PCB de un amplificador solo hay que liberar 4 tornillos y la plaqueta queda suelta...pero aún sujeta a los cables de alimentación y parlantes (la entrada no por que tiene un conector mini-molex que se libera muy fácilmente). Como ya no hay conectores para los pines, voy a tener que inventar algo que permita quitarlos con facilidad aunque estén soldados....aunque siempre queda la alternativa de sacar el PCB junto a los cables de alimentación, pero aun hay que quitar el cable de parlantes.
Para tratar de aliviar un poco el problema vamos a "crear" una suerte de conector tubular usando el propio cables de conexiones, que pelaremos y enrroscaremos alrededor de un pin torneado que tengamos libre por ahí:

Ahora, con cuidado, cubriremos de estaño el rollo de cable y luego quitaremos el pin torneado dejando armado "el tubito de cables enrrollado":

Los huecos se ven bien cilíndricos pero no por que yo sea un maestro para las artesanías, sino por que les pasé una mecha de 1.25mm (que es el diámetro del pin torneado) para dejar huecos uniformes. La pasé con este manguito o como se llame el coso este, comprado en el subte de la CABA hace años:

Ahora viene la parte fácil: colocamos cada "conector" en el pin correspondiente de cada amplificador: *No te vayas a equivocar donde los ponés por que vas a quemar todo cuando enciendas el equipo!!!*

Y una vez puestos en su lugar les damos un poco de estaño por arriba: como ya están estañados, con solo agregar un poco por el extremo superior quedará adheridos a los pines y haciendo contacto perfecto. Cuando los quieras quitar solo tenés que calentarlos con el soldador y tirarlos hacia arriba con una pinza o tirando desde el propio cable...aunque esto no es lo mas recomendable.
Te va a quedar una cosa soldada así:

Y ya estamos casi listos. Usando la misma técnica vamos a hacer lo mismo para el cable de parlantes, pero eso es mas complicado por que no puedo quitarlo del gabinete y además hay que ajustarlo al largo correcto 🤷‍♂️

Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 10, 2022)

Y ahora vamos a terminar el cableado de todas las PCBs excepto el cableado de alimentación, por que hay que hacer algún engendro para facilitar el acceso.
Primero soldamos el cable a parlante de cada amplificador luego de hacer el mismo truco anterior del "rollito estañado". Fijate que acá le cubrí la conexión con un trozo de spaghetti termocontráctil pero SIN apretarlo con calor, ya que solo quiero que la aisle de los metales circundantes, pero que pueda retirarse fácilmente en caso de desmontar el PCB.

Luego armamos el cable que conecta las salidas del preamplificador con las entradas de los amplificadores. Esta conexión se hace con cable blindado (casi) igual que hicimos con las fichas RCA y el atenuador, pero acá vamos a probar una triquiñuela que apliqué en el *Amplificador de Museo* y que está un poco oculta en la página 97 del libro *Sistemas de Sonido*. Te traigo la imagen para que lo veas en los recuadros *rojos*:

Lo que se vé ahí es que *NO SE CONECTA* la línea de GND a través del cable bindado de señal en la salida del preamplificador, y solo se conecta el cable central del blindaje. La conexión a GND solo se realiza a través del riel de alimentación (en estrella) y esto evita un lazo que podría trabajar como antena y captar ruidos surtidos. Normalmente yo SI conecto el blindaje a GND en ambos extremos, pero en el amplificador de museo seguí las instrucciones de este libro de Fapesa y el resultado final fué excelente a pesar que tenía un desbole de cables bastante importante. Sin embargo, el blindaje SÍ se conecta a GND del lado del amplificador con la idea de extender la protección de interferencias en la entrada a lo largo del cable de señal.
Para hacer esto que he descripto, lo primero es preparar los cables para la ficha mini-molex de tres terminales que es la salida del preamplificador, y lo que hacemos es pelar el cable blindado y "peinar" el blindaje hacia atrás dejando expuesto el cable central:

Luego cubrimos el "peinado" con spaghetti termocontráctil y pelamos los extremos del cable central para luego soldar los terminales de la mini-molex hembra (no sé si estoy discriminado género cuando digo ficha-hembra ....payasos YLPMQLP...)

Ahora soldamos los terminales y los metemos en los extremos de la mini-molex...del lado correspondiente al canal correcto.

Al medio no vá nada por que ahí debería ir el blindaje a GND. Y hemos guardado el blindaje por si hiciera falta conectarlo por algún motivo...
Las fichas que van a los amplificadores si tienen conectados ambos cables: el blindaje y el de señal:

Y con esto terminado, mas el cable de alimentación del preamplificador que no he descripto pero es un simple par de cables, uno rojo y el otro negro, que van conectados a una ficha mini-molex hembra de dos terminales, ya podemos finalizar el cableado de todas las PCBs y preparar el montaje y conexión de la fuente de alimentación:


Con todo esto listo ya casi que podríamos poner el sistema en funcionamiento y escuchar música, pero NO vamos a hacer eso todavía por que si bien tenemos evaluados y ajustados todos los módulos, siempre pasan cosas raras por culpa de *Murphy y sus leyes*...así que vamos a tratar de minimizar los fallos haciendo las cosas paso a paso...

Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 11, 2022)

Les dejo unas fotos con la fuente ya montada (eran solo dos tornillos para sujetar las escuadras):


Ahora viene el engendro para facilitar el acceso a la conexión de la parva de cables de alimentación: usé una sección de 6 terminales de una regleta de conexiones (clema para España) separada en dos mitades de 3 terminale cada una: tres para GND y tres para +Vcc. De uno de los lados conecté los cables puenteando la mitad de GND y lo mismo hice para la otra mitad de +Vcc. Si hacés esto mismo asegurate que los cables entre bien en cada terminal para que puedas ajustarlo y hacer un EXCELENTE contacto. Fijate...

Del lado que quedó libre vamos a conectar las líneas de GND y +Vcc, pero primero conectamos la regleta a la fuente de alimentación respetando los colores y la polaridad adecuada.


Ahora, y antes que nada, conectamos TODOS los cables negros (GND) en la sección correspondiente de la regleta. Ojo que tenés 4 cables y 3 terminales así que yo enrrosqué el cable de masa del preamplificador con la masa de parlantes (el cable negro que viene desde la ficha de parlantes) y los metí juntos en un solo terminal. Las masas de cada amplificador las dejé una en cada terminal. Luego de esto conectamos el cable rojo (+Vcc) del preamplificador a un terminal de la sección de los cables rojos y paramos ahí.

Una vez que has hecho esto *Y SIN ENCHUFAR NI ALIMENTAR NADA!!!* vas a quitar el chip TDA1524 del zócalo y vas a verificar si el zener regula correctamente. Para hacer eso, y dado que ya tenes la fuente instalada y operativa, vas a enchufar un cable tipo PC de 220V en el conector IEC pero antes asegurate que el interruptor de 220V esté "apagado". Vas a colocar las puntas del tester en escala de 20V DC sobre el diodo zener (punta roja al cátodo --> extremo que tiene la rayita), vas a encender la alimentación y vas a medir la tensión a la que regula el diodo zener, que debe ser de 9.1V o por ahí cerca. Medí rápido (5 segundos) por que no queremos calentar mucho el diodo!!!!
Si la tensión sobre el diodo es de 9.1V es que todo está OK hasta acá, así que apagá la alimentación y seguí midiendo sobre el zener hasta que la tensión caiga por debajo 1V...y recién en ese momento podés volver a instalar el TDA1524 en su zócalo respetando la posición correcta!!!

OK, hasta acá tenemos el preamplificador OK y vamos con los amplificadores.
Primero vas a conectar a la regleta el cable de +Vcc de cualquier amplificador, pero yo lo hice primero con el canal izquierdo.

Si tu fuente entrega 34V tal como hemos medido y ensayado antes casi que no vas a tener que hacer nada, excepto verificar que el valor de la polarización estática se mantenga en lo que ajustaste...tipo 30mA  o 13.2mV sobre los extremos de las resistencias de emisor de los transistores de salida. Pero si has usado una fuente conmutada como yó y que entrega un poco más de tensión (36V) vas a tener que recalibrar la polarización estática por que con el aumento de tensión se va a disparar un poquito hacia arriba. Si no te acordás como se hace podés releerlo acá:





						Un amplificador integrado para principiantes (amplificador + preamplificador + fuente)
					

Hoy continuamos con las artesanías del gabinete, buscando armar la "tapa" de la caja. Primero, cortamos los laterales que sobran, donde antigüamente iban montado el ventilador y las fichas IEC de la fuente. El corte lo hice con la amoladora y el disco de 0.8mm, pero podría hacerse con un...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



y aordate de quitar el cable blindado de la entrada y reemplazar la ficha mini-molex por un cable o alg que cortocircuite la entrada a masa.
Según mis simulaciones, la polarización estática debería correrse, desde el valor original, hasta los 36 o 37mA, pero como no estoy simulando los efectos térmicos la corriente será un poco mayor, pudiendo llegar hasta los 45mA. Fijate las fotos que siguen:
Arranqué con 40mA

y al rato, luego de calentar un poco, llegó a los 44.5mA y ahí se quedó.

Entonces, giramos el trimpot a la izquierda para bajar la polarización estática al valor original (solo fué un cuarto vuelta)

Una vez que se queda ahí, ese canal está listo y debés verificar la tensión en el punto medio de ambas resistencias de emisor, que debe rondar muy cerca de los 18V (a mí, en un canal me dió 17.75V y en el otro me dió 17.3V).
Una vez ajustado un canal tenés que repetir EXACTAMENTE LO MISMO para el otro amplificador sin desconectar la alimentación del primer amplificador que recalibraste, así que apagás todo, ponés el cable rojo de +Vcc del nuevo amplificador en la regleta y volvés a hacer lo mismo que antes.

Una ves que terminás, y si no salió humo o fuego de ninguna parte, es que vas muy bien y el ampli está casi casi listo. Ahora nos queda armar el ground-loop-breaker, conectarlo y ya podés probar si funciona poniéndole un par de baffles (*NO USES DE 4 OHMS!!! tienen que ser de 6 u 8 OHMS!!!*) y metiéndole música por alguna de las entradas  (si es una señal de bajo nivel tenés que entrar por *Aux-2*) . Yo  me tengo que preocupar de pintar la tapa y la perillas y preparar el frente, así que en un par de días vuelvo con las pruebas sonoras que haya hecho.

*PD:* Como siempre, apareció Murphy e hizo quemar el fusible de 0.5A que le había puesto a la fuente. Todavía no se porque, por que no hubo sobrecarga ni nada, y además el fusible se veía perfecto: tuve que usar MiniPro para saber que estaba cortado.... Ya le puse otro fusible de 1A y problema resuelto.

Continuará....


----------



## DMLUNA (Sep 13, 2022)

Doc, tengo una duda,  no sé si ya lo habrás comentado en alguna parte del post,pero se trató o se va a tratar el tema de los bafles a usar en este amplificador, digo,como es para principiantes, vendrá algún explicativo súper mega archi sencillo,para que los "principiantes" se puedan armar sus bafles ??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 13, 2022)

DMLUNA dijo:


> Doc, tengo una duda,  no sé si ya lo habrás comentado en alguna parte del post,pero se trató o se va a tratar el tema de los bafles a usar en este amplificador, digo,como es para principiantes, vendrá algún explicativo súper mega archi sencillo,para que los "principiantes" se puedan armar sus bafles ??


Nop, no tendrá nada que ver con baffles por que la idea es que usen los baffles que estén disponibles...mientras que no sean de 4 ohms por que el SOA de los TIP41/42 no dá para tanto.
El tema de los baffles no puedo tocarlo acá por que con la variedad de parlantes que existen en el mercado - la absoluta mayoría de ellos son basura - no queda otra solución que no sea medirlos para al menos saber como van a responder. Esta información no te la dá ningún fabricante de los parlantes de medio-pelo ya que ni siquiera hay repetibilidad entre parlantes del mismo lote de producción.
Medir los parámetros T/S es sencillo pero sus connotaciones no son sencillas y menos para un principiante...y no te digo de medir la salida acústica con micrófono y luego usar software para ajustar los xovers a parámetros que son difíciles de entender.

Por eso, mejor que usen los baffles de los equipos de audio descartados, tipo mini-componentes y ese tipo de cosas, que se pueden conseguir por poco dinero y si bien no son ninguna maravilla al menos pueden sonarles "bien".... sobre todo por que es lo que están acostumbrados a escuchar.

Pero si quieren construir un buen baffle, eligiendo parlantes o evaluando los que tienen, y ajustando el xover para un tipo de respuesta específica....van a tener que seguir el camino del estudio...y no es un camino corto  🤷‍♂️  🤷‍♂️


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 14, 2022)

DMLUNA dijo:


> vendrá algún explicativo súper mega archi sencillo,para que los "principiantes" se puedan armar sus bafles ??


Lo mas sencillo es armar oos que hay en el foro de forma genérica acorde al tamaño de lis transductores.
No hace falta armarlos uno mismo, pueden pedirles a un carpintero que lo hagan por ustedes;
Ejemplo: Diseño y Construcción de bafles (cajas acústicas)


Si quieren hacerlo bien, ya entramos en tema de parámetros T/S y cálculos que también pueden encontrar en el foro;
Info:
Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas

Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes


Y para un acabado lustre; Acabado de cajas Acusticas: Lustre a muñeca


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2022)

Finalmente volvió internet a casa...LPMQLP. Ya tenía síndrome de abstinencia luego de tres días sin acceso a la web desde casa, sin TV ni Netflix ni nada de nada por que algún imbécil podaba los árboles y se llevó puesta la fibra      .

Bue...volvamos al trabajo.
Primero le quité la "perilla" roja a la llave on-off...por que se veía horrible..y ahora se vé peor 🤷‍♂️

También estuve "presentando" las perillas al frente del gabinete....a ver si logro que se conozcan.

No se vé tan mal.... y el pitotito blanco es una de las "perillas" que me imprimieron para el amplificador de museo y que ahora reemplazará el pitoto rojo horrible de la llave on-off.
También estuve trabajando con el ground-loop-breaker y lo detallo paso a paso para los principiantes:
1-Se unen dos diodos de 3A o mas amperes (preferiblemente mucho mas, pero tenía estos y allá fueron) en antiparalelo:

2-Les ponemos un resistencia de 10 ohms 2W en paralelo:

3- Les ponemos un capacitor de 100nF en paralelo (tenía sin uso este Siemens de la época de las cavernas y era el único con los terminales suficientemente largos):

4- Soldamos todo en su lugar y agregamos un cable y un terminal ojal para conectar al tornillo de puesta a tierra:

5- Lo aislamos con spaghetti termocontráctil:

6- Lo instalamos, por una parte conectado a tierra:

y por el otro lado conectado al terminal GND de la SMPS:


Y finalmente pinté con cola y agua las perillas para que no se traguen toda la pintura que debo ponerles. También armé un PDF para imprimir la vista del frente con aluminio cepillado (gracias @malesi !!!) y todos los cartelitos y toda la bola, pero lo subiré después cuando evalúe que tal ha quedado el engendro.



Continuará....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 15, 2022)

Buenassssss....
No hay nada nuevo aún pero posteo para hacer una pregunta:
Que elegirían como indicador luminoso de encendido *para este amplificador*???​Yo quiero ponerlo directo a los 220V, a la entrada de la SMPS por que ahí está disponible la bornera que sujeta los cables que traen la tensión de la red, y quiero hacerlo así para que el indicador se apague inmediatamente cuando corte la tensión de línea, por que si lo cuelgo de los 36V DC a la salida de la fuente va a demorar un montón de tiempo en apagarse...o vá a tener un apagado graduaaaaal y eso se vé feo (o por lo menos a mí no me gusta).
Las alternativas disponibles para minimizar el hardware involucrado son:
1-Un "ojo de buey" rojo chico que vá directo a los 220V (este debería haberlo usado en el amplificador de museo   ).
2-Un LED rojo con un diodo 1N4007 en antiparalelo y una resistencia de 47K 2W en serie con ambos. También podría hacerlo con una fuente capacitiva, pero el capacitor de 68nF x  400V y el resistor bleeder de 1M ocupan mas espacio que la resistencia de 2W. El unico "problema" con esta alternativa es que voy a tener que spaghettizarlo muy bien para no dejar 220V cerca de la chapa del gabinete...

Escucho sus opiniones...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 15, 2022)

Jo personalmente opto por lo "ojo de buey" rojo basado en lampara néon NE-2H
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 15, 2022)

En mi caso, cuando tenga tiempo y me dedique a montar amplificadores con todo lo que tengo almacenado, usaré pilotos (ojos de buey) de neón reciclados de freidoras, planchas y demás aparatos que he ido destripando a lo largo de los años.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 15, 2022)

Hola Don Zoidberg :
Me inclino por alimentación de 220 Vca.
Pueden ser interruptores 220 Vca, luminosos con lámpara neón. ⬇️




Otra alternativa, ojos de buey con lámpara neón 220 Vca  ⬇️





Otra posibilidad, Ojo de buey con lámpara LED 220 Vca




*Saludos*





​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 15, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> En mi caso, cuando tenga tiempo y me dedique a montar amplificadores con todo lo que tengo almacenado, usaré pilotos (ojos de buey) de neón reciclados de freidoras, planchas y demás aparatos que he ido destripando a lo largo de los años.


!Ja jo cuando tuvier tienpo ( quedarse jubilado ) seguramente NO lograre armar todo lo que quiero con que tengo almacenado por que es muuuuuuucha charrata para reciclar y antes de terminar con esa ya pasare a una vida mejor ( morir ) de tan viejo que me quedare , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 15, 2022)

Y bueno...parece que todos están de acuerdo en usar un ojo-de-buey así que le pondremos eso 
Este es el que tengo en casa...y el que usaré. Se los dejo junto a un potenciómetro stereo para que se vea el tamaño....aunque yo creí que era mas chico. Si ando por ahí voy a ver si encuentro algo mas pequeño...

En cuanto al amplificador, anoche me hice un rato y pinté la tapa del gabinete con dos manos de pintura aerosol Tersuave....y no, no tiene NADA que ver con la Rust-Oleum. Cuando miren las fotos verán el acabado que deja 



Ven que queda como "texturado" ??? Esta pintura hace lo mismo en cualquier superficie y la Rust-Oleum no 
Puesta sobre la base queda así:


Solo me queda retocar unos recortes laterales de la base que quedaron con el color original...pero probablemente los pinte con marcador indeleble antes que arriesgarme a hacer un desastre con el aerosol.

Continuará....


----------



## DMLUNA (Sep 15, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y bueno...parece que todos están de acuerdo en usar un ojo-de-buey así que le pondremos eso
> Este es el que tengo en casa...y el que usaré. Se los dejo junto a un potenciómetro stereo para que se vea el tamaño....aunque yo creí que era mas chico. Si ando por ahí voy a ver si encuentro algo mas pequeño...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 288966
> En cuanto al amplificador, anoche me hice un rato y pinté la tapa del gabinete con dos manos de pintura aerosol Tersuave....y no, no tiene NADA que ver con la Rust-Oleum. Cuando miren las fotos verán el acabado que deja
> ...


Jajaja, Doc lograste sin querer queriendo el efecto "martillado" con ese aerosol?


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Finalmente volvió internet a casa...LPMQLP. Ya tenía síndrome de abstinencia luego de tres días sin acceso a la web desde casa, sin TV ni Netflix ni nada de nada por que algún imbécil podaba los árboles y se llevó puesta la fibra      .
> 
> Bue...volvamos al trabajo.
> Primero le quité la "perilla" roja a la llave on-off...por que se veía horrible..y ahora se vé peor 🤷‍♂️
> ...


Doc,si mí gabinete es de madera (mdf,a.k.a: Fibrofácil), que hago con el ground loop breaker?  Conecto la masa de la entrada 220, con la masa del transformador? Y algo más?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 15, 2022)

DMLUNA dijo:


> si mí gabinete es de madera (mdf,a.k.a: Fibrofácil), que hago con el ground loop breaker?


El GLB une GND de la fuente con el cable de la puesta a tierra por si hay un cortocircuito entre el secundario y el primario del trafo. Lo que pasa es que se conecta al chasis por que allí está sujeto el tornillo que pone a tierra el gabinete por si alguna fuga de 220V quiere matar al usuario   . Si vos tenés un gabinete de madera muy difícilmente pueda quedar conectado a 220V y matarte o saltar el disyuntor. Por ese motivo no vas a poner el tornillo de tierra (cable verde-amarillo) en un chasis de madera, pero si podés conectar el GLB al cable verde-amarillo para que te proteja en una falla catastrófica del transformador y levanten 220V los potenciómetros o las fichas de entrada y salida de audio. OK ??


DMLUNA dijo:


> Conecto la masa de la entrada 220, con la masa del transformador?


No entiendo que conexión es esa. La línea de 220V no tiene "masa". Tiene neutro y tiene tierra...y el trafo tampoco tiene masa...


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 16, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si ando por ahí voy a ver si encuentro algo mas pequeño...


Una idea que se me ocurre, recien levantado yendo a trabajar, es el neón a 220Vca por detras del frente, y un agujero relleno de silicona caliente como "lente"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2022)

Revisando fotos ví que tengo un ojo de buey mucho mas pequeño....el problema es encontrar donde puede estar...


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 16, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ven que queda como "texturado" ???


Probaste de lijar entre mano y mano, como para suavisar el efecto?



DMLUNA dijo:


> Doc,si mí gabinete es de madera (mdf,a.k.a: Fibrofácil), que hago con el ground loop breaker?


Por cierto, no conectes la tierra de la alimentación directamente al GND, usa el G.L.B., ya que así evitas problemas eléctricos y problemas de ruidos de loop por masa.
Sería, tierra de la alimentación a la carcasa metálica del transformador, y de ahí al G.L.B. conectado al GND general.


----------



## ricren (Sep 16, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En cuanto al amplificador, anoche me hice un rato y pinté la tapa del gabinete con dos manos de pintura aerosol Tersuave....y no, no tiene NADA que ver con la Rust-Oleum. Cuando miren las fotos verán el acabado que deja


Estimado Dr, comparto el sentimiento. Nada se asemeja al acabado de los Rustoleum. Maldigo cada vez que voy a comprar una lata-por el costo- pero no hay caso. Una cosa que hago ( enseñanza de los pinta autos) es usar primer de la misma marca bien lijado. esto tiene  multiples ventajas: el gasto de la capa de color es minimo, la lata rinde mucho y el acabado es aun mas liso.Pura ganancia.

Con relacion al indicador de "on/off" te bocharia los neones: llevar 220 al frente, preferentemente no. Ademas en algunos casos pueden inducir ruido. Para los indicadores, fan y relay uso una rectificacion de media onda colgada del mismo trafo con capacitor chico. Eso hace que al apagar sea casi instantanea la descarga y el relay se de-energiza rapido tambien, mientras que al resto de la electronica todavia le queda un poco de tiempo con energia, evitando el ruido de apagado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2022)

ricren dijo:


> Con relacion al indicador de "on/off" te bocharia los neones: llevar 220 al frente, preferentemente no.


Acordate que mi panel es aislante (MDF 3mm) y el neón va aislado dentro de una capsula plastica que lo recubre por completo. No me parece que en estas condiciones revista algun peligro.
Lo del ruido tengo que analizarlo...



ricren dijo:


> Para los indicadores, fan y relay uso una rectificacion de media onda colgada del mismo trafo con capacitor chico.


En eso no tengo suerte: yo IBA a usar un trafo pero terminé comprando una SMPS del triple de potencia a un 30% menos que el arreglo del trafo + rectificador + filtros, así que no tengo de donde prenderme....y no pinta desarmar el trafo de la SMPS para agregarle un par de vueltas...


----------



## ricren (Sep 16, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> el neón va aislado dentro de una capsula plastica que lo recubre por completo. No me parece que en estas condiciones revista algun peligro.


No tanto por el peligro sino para reducir las conexiones de 220 dentro del gabinete, que si se puede es mejor siempre.
Si tenes que alimentar otras cositas ademas del led podrias colgar del secundario de la fuente un diodito rapido mas un minimo electro y tener una salida de continua auxiliar para esos usos. Yo tengo una fuente similar, hoy mire y el acceso al secundario es facil. Es solo una idea, dado que preguntaste.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 17, 2022)

Por las dudas les recuerdo que a pesar de que el proyecto es del Doc, no quiere decir que él solo lo haga, sino que hay mas personas con diferentes posibilidades que también van a realizarlo, así que no está demás dejar mas sugerencias para un mismo cometido...




ricren dijo:


> es usar primer de la misma marca bien lijado


Lo he visto, y aplican masilla para rellenar los huequitos (ojo, no mucha), pasan una base de imprimación (sea para plástico o metal), lijan y otra capa mas de imprimació antes de la pintura (3 capas para auto o similar) y otras 2 capas de laca para el brillo.

En tu caso, una buena lijada, imprimación, lija, pintura... Creo que ahí quedaría excelente...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 17, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> En tu caso, una buena lijada, imprimación, lija, pintura... Creo que ahí quedaría excelente...


Ya les voy a mostrar como van quedando las perillas...que tambíén tendrán un detalle derivado de la masilla de relleno....


----------



## malesi (Sep 17, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ya les voy a mostrar como van quedando las perillas...que tambíén tendrán un detalle derivado de la masilla de relleno....


¿Se te encogió la masilla y se nota? 
Haz un puntero con dos rayas y semicírculo tipo flecha con un punzón, 
y vuelves a barnizar y aprovechas el fallo (si es eso claro)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 17, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> ¿Se te encogió la masilla y se nota?


No no no, eso lo arreglé antes y la masilla quedó al ras de la superficie. El problema es que ahora la zona de la masilla se vé como "punteada" con puntos muy pequeños y además parece que la masilla hubiera quedado una décima de mm fuera de nivel...pero eso me cansé de comprobarlo y en todas estaba OK.
Mirá la foto:

El hueco mas chico a la derecha es para poner un punto blanco que indicará la posición del giro de la perilla, pero el problema está al centro. Además, la pintura ha levantado "los pelos" del material en el lateral...pero es MDF y no madera!!! . Todo estaba liso y pintado con agua y cola por mitades. Y todas las otras perillas están igual que esta al centro aunque al costado están un poco mejor y estas sí son de madera...

Habrá que lijar un poco y pintar otra mano...  🤷‍♂️


----------



## ricren (Sep 17, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Habrá que lijar un poco y pintar otra mano...  🤷‍♂️


MI mejor sugerencia; Usa primer siempre. Preferentemente al tinner. Es exactamente para evitar eso. Rellena, sella y nivela. Con dos manitos  y lija de por medio tenes un base confiable para darle el acabado que quieras. Y ahorras en la ultima capa de color.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2022)

No tengo primer para madera pero pude reconstituir un poco (poco!) del Fondo Blanco ALBA que alcanzó para darle a las 4 perillas previa lijada con no-past 120. Ya mañana que termine de secar lo lijo suavemente de nuevo y vemos como queda con la pintura...

También intenté probar el amplificador con parlantes, y cada canal hace un thump! en el parlante - lo que es típico de esta topología - pero es bastaaante suave y de bajo nivel. No pude probar mucho más por que tenía otras tareas, pero dejé todo armado para ver si puedo hacer un ensayo en estos próximos días.

Continuará...


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 18, 2022)

Al final, por haber puesto la fuente smps, ¿En cuanto queda la potencia de salida?


----------



## J2C (Sep 18, 2022)

.



El Doc expresó:

"....... *No pude probar mucho más por que tenía otras tareas*, pero dejé todo armado para ver si puedo hacer un ensayo en estos próximos días. ......."





Salu2.-


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 18, 2022)

A lo mejor ya lo había calculado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2022)

Los 2V de diferencia no mueven mucho la aguja. A lo sumo serán 17W en lugar de 15...


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 18, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Los 2V de diferencia no mueven mucho la aguja. A lo sumo serán 17W en lugar de 15...


Tenía curiosidad. Ya nos contarás


----------



## DMLUNA (Sep 19, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No no no, eso lo arreglé antes y la masilla quedó al ras de la superficie. El problema es que ahora la zona de la masilla se vé como "punteada" con puntos muy pequeños y además parece que la masilla hubiera quedado una décima de mm fuera de nivel...pero eso me cansé de comprobarlo y en todas estaba OK.
> Mirá la foto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 289065
> El hueco mas chico a la derecha es para poner un punto blanco que indicará la posición del giro de la perilla, pero el problema está al centro. Además, la pintura ha levantado "los pelos" del material en el lateral...pero es MDF y no madera!!! . Todo estaba liso y pintado con agua y cola por mitades. Y todas las otras perillas están igual que esta al centro aunque al costado están un poco mejor y estas sí son de madera...
> ...


Tiro un dato,por si sirve, es mí método,antes de pintar sobre mdf, le aplico una mano de pintura al agua, con una sola mano, alcanza para sellar el mdf, luego ,una lija #600 al agua,y listo,pincel,soplete, aerosol, y obvio que si quieren un mejor acabado, entre mano y mano,lija,#600,#1200. Y eliminan el problema de la "piel de naranja", les queda una superficie totalmente lisa y suave al tacto,y brillante.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 20, 2022)

Buenasssss.....
Con las perillas tengo que esperar hasta pasado el mediodía para que esté seca la pintura, pero han quedado bastaaaante mejor luego de usar el fondo blanco.
Igual agradezco todas las indicaciones y sugerencias para pintar el MDF   pero el problema de pintar las perillas es - principalmente - su pequeño tamaño, que hace complejo manipularlas para darles la base y la pintura...y sobre todo para lijarlas entre capas. Finalmente recurrí a un tornillo de 6mm de diámetro para sujetarlas de a una por vez y poder trabajar con cada una de ellas... pero para pintarlas debería haber hecho una base como la que hice acá 👇solo que con tarugos de 6mm en lugar de escarbadientes:








En cuanto al amplificador...hubieron algunos problemas:
1- El cable blindado que conectaba la salida del preamplificador con el canal izquierdo estaba cortado por la mitad!!!! HDRMP!! Me volví loco midiendo cables para ver por que no sonaba... y era el maldito cable cortado al medio del tramo que había usado --> tuve que armar uno nuevo (alguien le mide continuidad a los cables nuevos y sin uso?).
2- Tengo alguna historia con la fuente mas el preamplificador (o con cable armado según la conexión Fapesa). Tengo un silbido constante de la gama de audio a la salida del canal derecho (supongo que deben ser un par de kHz  por que aún no he medido la frecuencia) y en el canal izquierdo tengo el silbido mas otra bulla rara. Desconecté las entradas de los amplificadores, las puse a masa y son completamente silenciosos. Si quito la conexión a masa y toco con el dedo la entrada del canal izquierdo se escucha el "ruido" de los 50Hz del ambiente mas un poquito de silbido. Si hago lo mismo en el canal derecho - que está al lado de la fuente - se escucha lo mismo pero el silbido con un poco mas de intensidad.
*Moraleja:* la SMPS irradia bastante ruido.

Si conecto el preamplificador a los amplificadores y meto música, se escucha el silbido bastante fuerte por el canal derecho aún con el volumen al mínimo (--> el pre no parece tener la culpa) pero si aumento el volumen progresivamente, el silbido comienza a atenuarse hasta un punto donde desaparece por completo. Con el canal izquierdo no pasa lo mismo: se escucha el silbido mas un ruido raro y fuerte, y si aumento el volumen el ruido se mantiene sin cambios pero no aparece la música  ...---> voy a tener que seguir revisando a ver que sucede en el preamplificador.

Estuve estudiando el controlador de la fuente, que es un NCP1200P60 de OnSemi...y es un bicho raro. Permite hacer fuentes con muy pocos componentes pero trabaja en modo "corriente" y tiene una cosa que se llama "cycle skipping" que utiliza cuando la demanda de corriente es muy reducida. Si bien la frecuencia de oscilación de este controlador es de 60kHz, el "cycle skipping" hace que envíe trenes de pulsos de 60kHz separados por ausencia de pulsos cuando la corriente es inferior a un valor que no he determinado todavía por que tengo que revisar el esquemático. Estos trenes de pulsos parecen estar separados por un tiempo variable (según la imagen de la página 8 del datasheet que les dejo) entre 5 y 20 us, y si bien esto ocurre a bajas corrientes tengo la sospecha de que es la causa del ruido...o bien, el preamplificador está loco.

Continuará....


----------



## tiovik (Sep 20, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Buenasssss.....
> Con las perillas tengo que esperar hasta pasado el mediodía para que esté seca la pintura, pero han quedado bastaaaante mejor luego de usar el fondo blanco.
> Igual agradezco todas las indicaciones y sugerencias para pintar el MDF   pero el problema de pintar las perillas es - principalmente - su pequeño tamaño, que hace complejo manipularlas para darles la base y la pintura...y sobre todo para lijarlas entre capas. Finalmente recurrí a un tornillo de 6mm de diámetro para sujetarlas de a una por vez y poder trabajar con cada una de ellas... pero para pintarlas debería haber hecho una base como la que hice acá 👇solo que con tarugos de 6mm en lugar de escarbadientes:
> 
> ...


Por lo que se lee en el datasheet a baja corriente esa fuente es una maquina de generar quilombo, trenes de pulsos de 10 ms de duración que se repiten cada 100 ms     

Da a entender que poniendo la pata 1 a masa se cancela el "cicle skipping" aunque no me queda claro cuales son las consecuencias...

Sugerencia, antes de mandarle el corto corajudo a masa a la pata 1 verificaría con osciloscopio que coño pasa en la SMPS cuando el consumo es el de reposo del ampli...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 20, 2022)

tiovik dijo:


> Sugerencia, antes de mandarle el corto corajudo a masa a la pata 1 verificaría con osciloscopio que coño pasa en la SMPS cuando el consumo es el de reposo del ampli...


Sisi, es lo que voy a hacer, pero antes voy a revisar un esquema de esa fuente que da vueltas por OpenEDA y que parece que sacaron por ingeniería inversa...por que si mal no recuerdo, esa fuente tenía la pata 1 a GND...pero estoy hablando del recuerdo de una imagen que ví brevemente hace varias semanas...


----------



## switchxxi (Sep 20, 2022)

La que tengo yo (que aun ni siquiera probe ) si bien es de 24V (No es para hacer este amplificador) usa el 1200 y tiene el pin 1 a GND (Unido al 4).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 20, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> La que tengo yo (que aun ni siquiera probe ) si bien es de 24V (No es para hacer este amplificador) usa el 1200 y tiene el pin 1 a GND (Unido al 4).


Yo compré dos como la tuya, de 24V 6A para reemplazar los trafos del amplificador de 8 canales, así que debo descular si tiene problemas antes de desarmar el bicho ese...


----------



## switchxxi (Sep 20, 2022)

¿ Y alimentado el pre con una fuente externa lineal para saber si sigue el ruido ? Si sigue puede que haya que "apantallar" la fuente. También se podría probar solo el pre con una fuente externa para descartar que el IC no este haciendo cosas raras (no me acuerdo si lo habías probado fuera).


----------



## ricren (Sep 20, 2022)

En el amplificador minimo que estoy haciendo las potencias clase D estan alimentadas por fuente switching pero el pre  y procesadores analogicos los alimento desde un pequeño trafo, casualmente para evitar problemitas parecidos. Es una opcion. 
En un primer momento queria tirarme a sacar todos los voltages de la fuente switching, pero me di cuenta  que el costo de un mini trafo (800 pesos) finalmente ahorraba problemas. Mas cuando hay que distribuit power y ademas señal a mas de un amplificador.


----------



## switchxxi (Sep 20, 2022)

ricren dijo:


> En el amplificador minimo que estoy haciendo las potencias clase D estan alimentadas por fuente switching pero el pre  y procesadores analogicos los alimento desde un pequeño trafo, casualmente para evitar problemitas parecidos.



¿ Has probado pasar por un regulador lineal (tomando desde la fuente conmutada) para alimentar el preamplificador ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 21, 2022)

Esta parte del tema no es para principiantes, pero les dejo el diagrama esquemático de la fuente WX-DC2416 en su versión de 12V (para llevarla a mas o menos tensión hay que cambiar el divisor que ajusta el valor de la referencia con el TL431...igual que una SMPS tradicional). Este diagrama lo bajé de EasyEDA y parece coincidir con el datasheet del NCP1200.
También les dejo una nota de aplicación de OnSemi para que vean el lío que es aplicar y calcular los componentes de la SMPS con este chip...aunque no es taaan diferente de otros. En la web de OnSemi hay modelos PSpice para simulación y una planilla de cálculo para realizar el cálculo del transformador.

Salutes...


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Sep 21, 2022)

Al respecto de las perillas de madera con pelos (fibras). 

Antes de pintar, debe aplicarse un producto que en España se llama imprimación tapa poros. Es una especie de barniz, pero más espeso, ojo, no es barniz, tiene otra composición, se lija con más facilidad. 

Se le da una mano, y una vez seca, se vuelve a lijar y se le da una segunda mano (seca muy rápido, ver instrucciones en la lata) Se repite el proceso una o dos veces más. Hasta que la madera quede lisa sin pelos ni poros. Entonces se podrá pintar sin problemas y el acabado será perfecto. 

Espero les sirvan. Mi abuelo era carpintero y lo vi hacer siempre esto. 😏


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 21, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Y para un acabado lustre; Acabado de cajas Acusticas: Lustre a muñeca


Lamentablemente este link ha quedado inutilizado ... la laca nitro ya no se consigue .
Todo ha sido reemplazado por poliuretanicas / ureicas que no se pueden "muñequear" 
No todo es malo , son simples de aplicar , hay al solvente y al agua y son mas duras .


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Sep 21, 2022)

La cola blanca no sirve. Se vuelve a disolver con la humedad....


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 21, 2022)

La pintura de auto , tan linda y que he usado , actualmente esta prohibitiva de precio....


direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Al respecto de las perillas de madera con pelos (fibras).
> 
> Antes de pintar, debe aplicarse un producto que en España se llama imprimación tapa poros. Es una especie de barniz, pero más espeso, ojo, no es barniz, tiene otra composición, se lija con más facilidad.
> 
> ...


Aqui se conoce como "Impresion" o "primer" , es una base para autos con mucho solido , sella mucho ...
Tambien la laca para pisos sella muchisimo , los pelos quedan duros y con una lijada queda "espejo" ...


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Sep 21, 2022)

Y siguiendo con los efectos adversos de la cola blanca. 
Hace años fabrique unos soportes para mis bocinas. Me quedo un detalle sin limpiar. A pesar de haber lijado antes de barnizar, y no se apreciaba la cola antes de barnizar, se veló esto. Se nota a la vista y al tacto. 
(La cola se elimina frotando con un trapo impregnado en agua caliente)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 21, 2022)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Antes de pintar, debe aplicarse un producto que en España se llama imprimación tapa poros. Es una especie de barniz, pero más espeso, ojo, no es barniz, tiene otra composición, se lija con más facilidad.


Sisi, eso hice acá:





						Un amplificador integrado para principiantes (amplificador + preamplificador + fuente)
					

¿Se te encogió la masilla y se nota?  No no no, eso lo arreglé antes y la masilla quedó al ras de la superficie. El problema es que ahora la zona de la masilla se vé como "punteada" con puntos muy pequeños y además parece que la masilla hubiera quedado una décima de mm fuera de nivel...pero eso...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



Pero le dí solo una mano por que es un lío recuperarla en el estado que se encuentra.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Sep 21, 2022)

Disculpe doctor, es que leí esto...

Y finalmente pinté con cola y agua las perillas para que no se traguen toda la pintura que debo ponerles.

... La cola no es recomendable que quede en la madera excepto en las zonas de Union... 

Cuando se seca merma, si coge humedad se hincha, por eso que los carpinteros la limpian escrupulosamente. Pueden dar al traste con un acabado, a corto plazo o a largo plazo. 

Un truco para lijar piezas pequeñas... 

Le pone un vástago, en este caso de 6 mm y la coge al taladro. Pone el taladro en un soporte, y a baja velocidad y con una tira de papel de lija, la coge por los extremos y la desliza por la pieza. Queda torneada. 

Este método tiene inconvenientes. La pieza puede salir despedida y puede no volver a verla... Hay que fabricar más de las necesarias. 😜

Suerte y que le queden bien. 

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 21, 2022)

Acá les traigo las perillas...no quedaron tan mal después de todo...


Esos detalles que aparecen en la foto en la realidad son invisibles, solo que yo he puesto la luz de manera que resalten. También les puse un puntito blanco a cada una para indicar la posición, aunque les falta un retoque:

Ahí también se vé el pituto que hará las veces de palanca on-off, pintado igual que en el amplificador de museo pero a este lo lijé un poquito mas.

También estoy recolectando inductores para ver si puedo filtrar la SMPS, por que alimenté el preamplificador con la fuente de laboratorio y el problema sigue igual...aunque creo que también he cometido el error de no colocar capacitores de desacople en las líneas de alimentación de los amplificadores...aunque el preamplificador si que tiene.

Veré si puedo agregar un nuevo filtro PI del tipo CLC que lo recomiendan en la nota de aplicación que subí esta mañana, pero primero voy a probar desacoplando cada amplificador directamente sobre los terminales de alimentación, por que los cables de alimentación son demasiado largos y a la frecuencia que conmuta la fuente es probable que la inductancia del cableado sea quien provoque los problemas en los amplificadores...

También me parece que voy a dejar unos días este diseño por que ya están apareciendo cosas raras, como cables y conectores que tengo seleccionados para las mediciones con el ARTA y la placa de sonido USB....que de repente pierden continuidad o dejan de hacer contacto y me vuelvo loco analizando que sucede cuando es el fuck@#$% cable o conector. Y no solo me pasa acá...en el laburo con los bic-rofonos y los cables de parlantes me sucede exactamente lo mismo. Tendré que buscar algún pai que desembruje esta huevada...

Continuará....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 25, 2022)

Anduve muuuy ocupado pero hoy me hice un rato, desconecté la SMPS y alimenté el sistema completo desde la fuente de laboratorio (a fin de cuentas era solo quitar dos cables). Probé los amplificadores y el preamplificador - todo conectado -  y si bien se escuchaba mucho mas limpio y sin ruidos raros, el sonido no era muy bueno por que había algo como que "rascaba" en el fondo.
Para eliminar eso conecté dos capacitores - uno electrolítico de 100uF y otro cerámico de 220nF en paralelo y los conecté directamente entre los emisores del par de salida, que es lo mismo que entre Vcc y GND....y todo cambió para bien! Se fué la "carraspera" del fondo y el sonido ahora es completamente claro.

Ahora tengo que volver a conectar la SMPS para ver como vá...pero seguro que algún lío va a hacer la hijaemil...
Lo que sí que no me gusta es el preamplificador: los graves, el volumen y el balance andan aceptablemente bien, pero los agudos puestos al mango son puro ruido de fondo   . Además, si bien la señal de audio no pasa por los potenciómetros, el volumen igual mete algo de ruido cuando lo giro...cuando se supone que el control vía CC era para evitar eso...LPM!

Ya que termine de revisar todo voy a presentar un PCB  con el desacople incorporado para que no tengan que cablear nada por el lado de cobre como he hecho yo. Ya tengo casi lista la nueva versión con exactamente el mismo tamaño que la versión anterior, pero tengo que revisar que los componentes que he desplazado para meter los dos capacitores no hagan lío entre sí ni con el disipador de los drivers.

Continuará...


----------



## switchxxi (Sep 25, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Además, si bien la señal de audio no pasa por los potenciómetros, el volumen igual mete algo de ruido cuando lo giro...cuando se supone que el control vía CC era para evitar eso...LPM!



Lo raro es que no solo se controla por CC sino que la salida de cada potenciómetro tiene desacople.

¿ Puede que el agregado de las resistencias para limitar el rango de los potenciómetros "cargue" la linea (pin 17) diferentemente y eso sea contraproducente ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 25, 2022)

👆 o eso, o el integrado viene de dudosachina procedencia...

Para la fuente, probaste el "tubito" de ferrite con el cable enrollado 1 vuelta?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 25, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> ¿ Puede que el agregado de las resistencias para limitar el rango de los potenciómetros "cargue" la linea (pin 17) diferentemente y eso sea contraproducente ?


No, no pasa nada con esos agregados. La carga sobre el regulador interno es menor, pero al estar los 4 potes en paralelo (vistos por el regulador) el que manda es el de balance que no tiene agregados y el paralelo se mantiene por encima del limite necesario para que no se active el loudness. La llave de loudness mete otra resistencia en paralelo a los potes, el valor equivalente baja y esa carga adicional activa el loudness. Pero nada toca (oficialmente) los agudos. Las especificaciones del chip no auguran bajo ruido y eso es lo que se aprecia, pero con los agudos al palo...



DJ T3 dijo:


> o el integrado viene de dudosachina procedencia...


Naaaa....el chip es bien bueno...es un Philips original, el problema son las especificaciones  🤷‍♂️

PD: desconecté la fuente de laboratorio y conecté la SMPS. Luego del desacople con los capacitores suenan perfectos ambos canales, pero reapareció el maldito silbido de fondo, mas bajo en el canal derecho que en el izquierdo...y el izquierdo tiene el cable de entrada mas largo que el derecho. Voy a hacer un par de inventos mas tarde y despues les cuento.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 25, 2022)

Trata de probar que las longitudes de todos los cables (alimentación y entrada de audio) queden del mismo largo....

Se que habia experimentado con el silbido de fondo (hiss), pero no recuerdo cómo lo resolví...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 25, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Se que habia experimentado con el silbido de fondo (hiss), pero no recuerdo cómo lo resolví...


Este no es hiss, es un silbido.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 25, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Este no es hiss, es un silbido.


Ah, entonces no es ruido, sino mas bien una realimentación por algún lado...
Algún capacitor de algunos picos o nanos Faradios en la entrada?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 25, 2022)

Hola a todos , lo mas acertado es enpleyar un osciloscopio para investigar donde es generado ese silbido .
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 25, 2022)

Problema resuelto!!!!
Parece que la idea de Fapesa no se aplica cuando se usan fuentes conmutadas: la solución al silbido fué hacer lo que siempre hago --> soldar la malla de los cables blindados en ambos extremos, tanto a la salida del preamplificador como a la entrada de los amplificadores de cada canal (vieron que soy muy vivo al proteger con termocontraíble los pelos de la malla de blindaje??):

Y les dejo un video que recién grabé para que vean como suena (también desapareció el ruido en los agudos   ):




Prometo que algún día voy a instalar algo de software para editar videos, por que el VLC supuestamente lo grabó girado...pero no fué el caso.

Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Ah, entonces no es ruido, sino mas bien una realimentación por algún lado...


No, no es realimentación, por que cuando es realimentación positiva el silbido aumenta de volumen a medida que transcurre el tiempo, y lo hace bastante rápido. En este caso era un silbido de frecuencia y volumen constante, independientemente del nivel de la música...


----------



## tiovik (Sep 26, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Anduve muuuy ocupado pero hoy me hice un rato, desconecté la SMPS y alimenté el sistema completo desde la fuente de laboratorio (a fin de cuentas era solo quitar dos cables). Probé los amplificadores y el preamplificador - todo conectado -  y si bien se escuchaba mucho mas limpio y sin ruidos raros, el sonido no era muy bueno por que había algo como que "rascaba" en el fondo.
> Para eliminar eso conecté dos capacitores - uno electrolítico de 100uF y otro cerámico de 220nF en paralelo y los conecté directamente entre los emisores del par de salida, que es lo mismo que entre Vcc y GND....y todo cambió para bien! Se fué la "carraspera" del fondo y el sonido ahora es completamente claro.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 289644Ver el archivo adjunto 289645
> Ahora tengo que volver a conectar la SMPS para ver como vá...pero seguro que algún lío va a hacer la hijaemil...
> ...


El viejo truco de desacoplar la alimentación para asegurar que efectivamente la linea de +Vcc (y la de -Vcc si existiese) sean efectivamente tierra a cualquier frecuencia. He visto casos donde ademas se le coloca un 100 nF cerámico en paralelo a C2 para eliminar hasta el ultimo rastro de siseo.  
La cosa viene por acá, cuando se hacen los cálculos de ganancia en alterna para un circuito electrónico se asume que las lineas de alimentación (+Vcc y las que existan) son un cortocircuito absoluto a cualquier frecuencia distinta de cero. Esto es fundamental para que las ecuaciones y los modelos de análisis dinamico funcionen correctamente.
Desde ya los cableados largos (y en parte las salidas de fuente algo inductivas, hola SMPS!) conspiran en contra de este concepto. Por eso en muchos casos se coloca una pareja de capacitores a masa (100uF + 100nF) lo mas cerca posible del punto donde entra la conexión de alimentación entra a la placa (es lo mas practico, no necesariamente debe ser así).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2022)

tiovik dijo:


> La cosa viene por acá, cuando se hacen los cálculos de ganancia en alterna para un circuito electrónico se asume que las lineas de alimentación (+Vcc y las que existan) son un cortocircuito absoluto a cualquier frecuencia distinta de cero. Esto es fundamental para que las ecuaciones y los modelos de análisis dinamico funcionen correctamente.


Tal cual. Yo quería simular el efecto de la inductancia de los cables en el funcionamiento del amplificador, pero no encontré rápido cual valor de inductancia debía usar por unidad de medida de los cables (tipo 20uHy por cm...o cosa similar) y como ayer tenía poco tiempo para perder parte de él buscando, le mandé el desacople sin estudiarlo demasiado...y funcionó OK  🤷‍♂️


----------



## tiovik (Sep 26, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tal cual. Yo quería simular el efecto de la inductancia de los cables en el funcionamiento del amplificador, pero no encontré rápido cual valor de inductancia debía usar por unidad de medida de los cables (tipo 20uHy por cm...o cosa similar) y como ayer tenía poco tiempo para perder parte de él buscando, le mandé el desacople sin estudiarlo demasiado...y funcionó OK  🤷‍♂️


Creo que seria un lindo desafío modelar la inductancia/capacitancia (distribuida?) que meten los cables de alimentación. Realmente parece poco (en algunos diseños he visto el combo 1000 uF + 100 nF) pero tan solo con eso es mas que suficiente para neutralizar cualquier cableado razonable.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2022)

Encontré por ahí una ecuación de cálculo que me dá 1.2mHy / km para un cable de 1mm de diámetro (cerca de lo que he usado) y eso me resulta en 240nHy para un cable de 20cm...que es mas o menos la máxima longitud que he empleado.
Luego reviso los cálculos y lo simulo si tengo tiempo...


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Oct 2, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y acá estuve jugando como quedaría el frente:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284445
> Para dibujar soy de madera, y tengo que convertir ese esquema en uno multicapa para poder sacar el plano de taladrado por un lado y los carteles del frente por otro lado. Veré si aprendo como se hace...
> 
> ...


Le he elaborado un par de diseños, en el segundo tendría que desplazar el loudness, está muy próximo al de volumen y no permite hacer filigranas.
si me pasa los diámetros de las perillas, podremos pulirlo, así como cualquier sugerencia, fuentes de textos o dimensiones.
Le he pasado los diseños en espejo para que pueda transferirlos al panel (supongo que lo hará con acetona) si conocen otro método lo agradecería, estoy diseñando uno para un proyecto que tengo en desarrollo.
Saludos y suerte con su proyecto.
Ah! si le gusta, también pude pasarme los datos de los taladros y se paso las capas para el proceso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2022)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Le he elaborado un par de diseños, en el segundo tendría que desplazar el loudness, está muy próximo al de volumen y no permite hacer filigranas.


Muchíiiisimas gracias!!!!
Ahora estoy medio parado por que tengo muuucho trabajo, pero en cuanto pueda sigo con este proyecto.



direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Le he pasado los diseños en espejo para que pueda transferirlos al panel (supongo que lo hará con acetona) si conocen otro método lo agradecería, estoy diseñando uno para un proyecto que tengo en desarrollo.


Lo que estoy pensando para el panel es imprimir en una impresora láser color el panel completo (sugerencia de @malesi ) incluyendo las marcas de las perillas. Esa impresión luego irá adherida al MDF del frente y los diametros de las perforaciones serán ajustados a los huecos usando un cutter. ...pero estoy pensando en voz alta.

En cuanto a las graduaciones de las perillas, yo no soy muy amigo de poner números que no necesariamente representan la realidad, así que pongo las marcas indicando solo los extremos con un "Min' y un "Max" para los tonos o un "Der" e "Izq" para el balance.
Hacer eso creo que aparte de simplificar las cosas favorece un uso mas sencillo del equipo, ya que los usuarios solo recuerdan la posición del punto de la perilla y nó el número donde apunta...

Y en cuanto a los diámetros dr los huecos....todos dependen de los componentes que consigan, así que no hay ninguna regla para dimensionarlos y solo valen (parcialmente) las referencias de posición, en especial para los controles de tono, balance y volumen, que están definidos por el sensor.

Con referencia al control de Loudness...es solo una llave on-off y no un control contínuo, así que no es necesaria ninguna escala...


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Oct 2, 2022)

Estupendo. Si me pasa las medidas de taladros y perillas, se lo preparo. Ya tengo la plantilla hecha. 
Casualmente estaba diseñando un panel para mi proyecto y aproveché para hacer el suyo. 
En mi caso, tengo pensado transferirlo igual que se hace con los componentes a la pcb. 
Pero con acetona sobre una chapa de aluminio. 
Yo también ando corto de tiempo, llevo 4 años con mi proyecto.... Poco a poco, lo malo es que cada vez que lo retomo he olvidado lo que quería hacer.. Jjjj
Ahí va.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 10, 2022)

Acá te dejo las dimensiones que he ido fijando a medida que avanzaba el diseño.
De todas formas, muchas de las medidas están fijadas en los archivos SVG del frente.
Separación entre perillas:





						Un amplificador integrado para principiantes (amplificador + preamplificador + fuente)
					

Armemos uno Dr.! Alguien debe tener los planos, seguro.  Te lo dejo para vos...hay una parva para elegir... https://www.hifiengine.com/manual_library/nad/3020.shtml  Ahora te aviso que el circuito del amplificador es bastaaaaante parecido al de este tema...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Diametro de las perillas:





						Un amplificador integrado para principiantes (amplificador + preamplificador + fuente)
					

Tarde de artesanías... En el capítulo de hoy: Haciendo perillas. Primero que nada, me puse a pintar con agua y plasticola el futuro panel de MDF. Esto lo impermeabliza y le dá algo de rigidez extra.  Luego,...revolviendo mis rejuntes de cosas cartoneadas por la calle, encontré un pedazo chico de...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Diametro de los ejes:





						Un amplificador integrado para principiantes (amplificador + preamplificador + fuente)
					

Línea general de benceno..  🙃




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 12, 2022)

Y ya que estoy les dejo un link al documento Project 60 de la empresa Sinclair, publicado hace 50 o más años.





						Amplificador HiFi 20w rms +-20v con transistores
					

Pandacba: Reconozco que todos los cambios son realizados de manera empírica, sin mas base que la observación y la experiencia adquirida de ella. Gracias por tomarte el tiempo de comentar, voy a tomar en cuenta tus "observaciones".  Por otro lado: Aquí están las simulaciones, el problema es que...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



Este documento *DEBEN* leerlo los principiantes por que contiene un muy buen detalle de las tareas y conexiones necesarias de realizar para minimizar ruidos en amplificadores de audio. Si bien todas las referencias son a los productos de la empresa en esa antigüa época, es muy sencillo aplicarlas al sistema de este hilo con solo reemplazar *Project 60* por preamplificador y *Z30/Z50* por amplificador.
Hay que tener en cuenta que este diseño usa algunas técnicas mas modernas, pero la operatoria constructiva general verán que es exactamente la misma.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Oct 15, 2022)

Creo que casi lo tenemos.
He marcado los diámetros de taladros de potenciómetros de 7 mm aunque recomiendo hacerlos de 9 mm como mínimo con el fin de dejar una holgura de 1 mm en cada dirección para un ajuste sin forzar.
Las escalas están cortadas 1 mm antes de alcanzar el diámetro de las perillas. (podría hacer que se ocultaran tras las perillas, o aumentar la separación aún más, cuestión de gustos o visión práctica)
He marcado los cortes con escuadras hacia el exterior para así poder cortar el papel dejando fuera del área la línea del contorno del frente.
Quedo a disposición de cualquier modificación.
(En mi proyecto tengo pensado ocultar leds tras las perillas para dejar salir una penumbra de luz entre las perillas y el panel iluminando las escalas, no sé si el efecto será agradable, pero se pueden apagar los leds si no queda bonito, jjj)

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 16, 2022)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Quedo a disposición de cualquier modificación.


Solo te pido que publiques el archivo original de tu diseño para que puedan modificarlo y usarlo de base quienes quieran/necesiten alteraciones en el modelo.
Si lo puedes publicar en formato *.svg* estaría genial, por que dudo que muchos tengan y/o sepan manejar el Autocad...


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Oct 16, 2022)

Lo dejo en distintos formatos.
El .svg lo he generado con un conversor online de archivos.
También lo dejo en .dxf que es un formato binario de intercambio de archivos cad y que se lo usan casi todos los programas de diseño.
Y el original .dwg para autocad.
Desconozco las aplicaciones para extensiones .svg, en qué programas se usa?
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 16, 2022)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Desconozco las aplicaciones para extensiones .svg, en qué programas se usa?


Yo uso el Inkscape, pero el Corel Draw lo soporta, igual que cualquier programa de dibujo vectorial. Tambien puede incluirse en una página web y el propio navegador lo muestra. Además es un estándard 100% portable entre diversos sistemas.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 17, 2022)

Aparte, el *.svg* mantiene las proporciones, así que no hay deformación ni degradación al ampliar o achicar el dibujo, incluso puedes crear un ícono y ampliarlo hasta ya no distinguir nada, y los bordes siguen siendo perfectos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2022)

Y bue...hay que seguir con esto...
En las manualidades de hoy tenemos el capítulo "Preparando los huecos de las llaves palanca en el panel".
Como ya saben tenemos tres llaves palanca que asoman por el panel: la selectora de entradas, el control de loudness y la llave de encendido. A todas ellas hay que hacerles un agujero alargado donde "correrá" la palanca, y para ello habíamos marcado 3 huecos en cada llave, pero solo habíamos perforado el hueco central que debía atarvesar el panel frontal y el contra-frente. Ahora vamos a perforar los huecos solo en el panel frontal, y voy a mostrar el de la llave de encendido que es el más fácil por que tiene el mayor ancho:
1-Primero perforamos los tres huecos que limitan el recorrido de la palanca. Como ya les dije antes, primero hacemos los huecos guía con mecha de 2 o 2.5mm y luego agrandamos a la medida definitiva. En mi caso, el ancho de la "cabeza" de la palanca es de 5.5mm así que agujerearemos con ese diámetro, por que luego hay que repasar los bordes del hueco para que la palanca corra sin tocar las paredes del panel.

2- Ahora hay que eliminar los restos que quedaron entre los agujeros. Esto podés hacerlo a lo bruto, metiendole con el taladro y la mecha correspondiente y moviendo a lo largo de los huecos para eliminar lo que sobra. O podés hacerlo un poco mas sofisticado y limpio usando una gubias (estas me costaron muuuy barato hace como 20 años) y una tira de lija:

3- Con la gubia de la derecha cortás los pedacitos de MDF que sobran.

4- Y, sujetando el frente en alguna morsa o prensa, usás la lija para alisar y alinear los bordes de ese hueco (acá te conviene dibujar con lápiz los límites donde vas a terminar de lijar). También repetís el mismo trabajo para los otros huecos, pero respetando el espesor de cada palanca.

5- Una vez listos los agujeros podés presentar los controles y ver que tal te quedó el panel:

Not so baaad!!!!

Ahora hay que preparar el frente, recortarlo y adherirlo a MDF, pero eso lo haré después por que tengo que recuperar algunos detalles que nos regaló el amigo @direccionyproyectos  y preparar el panel según esta distribución.

Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2022)

Les dejo los PDF con la ultima versión del PCB de los módulos amplificadores, el circuito final y la lista de componentes  .
El módulo preamplificador queda sin cambios respecto al diseño original. La fuente...al final usé una SMPS comercial, pero ustedes pueden usar lo que consigan, por que con transformador+rectificador+filtros funciona exactamente igual de bien.


----------



## J2C (Oct 17, 2022)

.


La SMPS ahora está a AR$ *8.100*  y en ascenso !!!!!


Salu2.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> La SMPS ahora está a AR$ *8.100*  y en ascenso !!!!!


Sip, tal cual !!! Los precios se fueron a la mie@#$!+
Yo compré 2 fuentes de 24V 150W para alimentar el ampli de 8 canales, y las dos me costaron $7350. Hoy cada una vale $7800 !!!      y solo pasaron 40 días...


----------



## J2C (Oct 17, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> .......
> Yo compré 2 fuentes de 24V 150W para alimentar el ampli de 8 canales, y *las dos me costaron $7350. Hoy cada una vale $7800* !!!      *y solo pasaron 40 días*...



ArgieLand, país generoso !!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 18, 2022)

Acá les dejo un prototipo semi-final del panel frontal. Agradezco muy especialmente al forista @direccionyproyectos por el diseño de las escalas para los controles de tono, volumen y balance  que yo he usado adecuándolas al layout del panel de mi prototipo.

Seguramente puede mejorarse mucho más, pero tal como está creo que es suficiente para mostrar la idea... y ahora tengo que llevarlo a que lo impriman con una laser color sobre papel satinado...que tampoco tengo 

También les dejo el archivo de Inkscape con todas las capas para letreros, taladrado y fondo de aluminio cepillado. Ustedes podrán reajustar las medidas, reposicionar los controles, cambiar el fondo y hacer cualquier otra cosa que se les ocurra. Que les sea leve y la fuerza los acompañe

Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 18, 2022)

Avanzamos otro poco.
Llevé a imprimir el panel y lo hicieron en un papel común pero de muy buena calidad (a mí me costó U$S 0.10 la impresión con una plantilla doble que hice en el InkScape)...aunque es casi evidente que el papel no va a sobrevivir el paso del tiempo y de los dedos, así que esta tarde compraré un poco de papel autoadhesivo transparente para proteger las leyendas y el "aluminio cepillado"...que espero que se vea tan real como ahora.
1-Para pegar el panel impreso al MDF *no se te ocurra usar plasticola o la que le dicen "cola vinílica"*!!!!! por que vas a hacer un desastre humedeciendo el papel con el adhesivo y luego va a quedar una cochinada!!!! Yo usé ese adhesivo en barra que está en la foto y que compré hace como 10 años, pero cualquier adhesivo en barra funcionará OK.

Para hacer el pegado tenés que poner un poco de adhesivo en barra *SOBRE EL MDF* y que cubra unos 4cm del extremo del panel y *asegurate de poner bastante adhesivo en los bordes del MDF por que ahí es donde primero se despega el papel*. Hecho eso, alineás y pegás unos pocos centímetros del panel y aprovechás que este adhesivo demora un poco en hacer la retención para desplazar y acomodar el papel de forma que queden perfectamente alineados los huecos de los tornillos en ambos extremos (pero solo con un extremo pegado). Una vez alineados, si mirás a contraluz el panel, verás que los centros de las escalas (los circulitos chiquitos esos) están alineados en el centro de los huecos del MDF. Si todo está OK, podés seguir pegando el resto del papel, pero siempre colocando unos pocos cm de adhesivo, poniendo el papel y presionando suavemente con una servilleta de papel o un papel de cocina --> no querés rayar ni romper el papel, OK?
2- Cuando terminás de pegar todo, repasás suavemente todo el panel con la servilleta, lo ponés invertido sobre la mesa y le ponés un peso encima durante algunos minutos hasta que el adhesivo en barra se seque y pegotee todo. Luego lo dás vuelta y admirás lo que has hecho  

Fijate en la foto que quedó completamente liso y sin burbujas ni fisuras.
3- Ahora presentás las perillas para ver que tal va quedando la artesanía que estamos haciendo:

Se vé bonito, no????? Para lo que ha costado está bastaaaante bien....
4- Ahora hay que salir a comprar el papel autoadhesivo transpararente para proteger esta "obra de arte" y finalmente perforar los huecos en el papel, pero como hay que separar el panel terminado del contrafrente, hay que armar unos separadores que en mi caso resultaron de 5mm de alto.
Para hacer los separadores podés usar la técnica "de la birome recortada" tal como hicimos antes, pero como estos separadores son muy pequeños yo voy a usar un trozo de manguera cristal de 3mm de diámetro interno y de 6mm de diámetro externo (seee...con los restos de la usada en el* Amplificador de Museo*) que se cortan con un cutter afilado.

La manguera cristal de esta medida es muuuuuy barata y los separadores los marcás y cortás en un par de minutos , pero si no tenés ni se te ocurra salir a comprar: recortás una lapicera vieja tal como hicimos antes y tenés el problema resuelto.

Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 18, 2022)

Y vamos con lo último de hoy: "Colocando el plastico protector"
1- Conseguimos un trozo de Contact transparente. En este caso mide 45cm x 116cm --> le sobra 1cm a cada lado y montón para los extremos, pero luego lo vamos a recortar.

2- Nos preparamos para pegarlo sobre el frente que hicimos antes. Y acá hay que tener *MUCHO CUIDADO* por que no podemos despegar nada: una vez adherido el Contact se lleva todo pegado si pretendemos removerlo, así que* OJO AL PIOJO*!!
Para el pegado tenemos que conseguir una espátula ancha y un trapo suave. En la foto podés ver la espátula que tengo y el trapo que es uno de limpieza del hogar:

Si no tenés una espátula así no te hagás drama: podés usar una tarjeta de crédito/débito vieja y sin uso, y como trapo podés usar un trozo de remera vieja de algodón o cualquier trapo que sea suave.
Una vez que tenés todo, metés la espátula dentro del trapo para aplastar el Contact sin romper ni rayar nada:

3- Ahora podemos empezar a pegar el Contact transparente sobre el panel que ya teníamos montado. Primero pegamos y alineamos un extremo para asegurarnos que el panel quede paralelo al borde del papel Contact, pero tenemos que dejar un par de centímetros en exceso para luego cerrar el pegamento por detrás del panel.

Fijate que vamos despegando de a poco el Contact y lo pegamos a medida que despegamos el papel trasero. Esto lo hacemos para asegurarnos de que no queden burbujas ni pliegues en el contact. Y a medida que vamos avanzando, vamos repasando el Contact con la espátula dentro del trapo para que quede pegando sin defectos de ningún tipo:

4- Una vez que terminamos de cubrir todo el frente damos vuelta el panel y terminamos de pegar los excesos de Contact por el lado de atrás del panel. Esto evitará que se despegue el Contact y dejará unos bordes perfectamente cubiertos y prolijos:

Fijate que primero pegamos los extremos y luego adherimos el resto del Contact:

Acá tenés que pensar un poco como recortar las esquinas para que el cierre del pegado quede perfecto. Yo soy un desastre para estas cosas, así que no te voy a indicar nada, pero mirando y pensando un poco lo podrías resolver en un par de minutos.
5- Finalmente el panel "protegido" quedará así:

Fijate que bonito que quedó  . Ahora hay que preparar los huecos para poder pasar los ejes y palancas de potenciómetros e interruptores, pero eso será mañana por que hoy ya hice demasiado.

*PD:* Si querés saber como pegar el Contact y eliminar pliegues y burbujas, te recomiendo mirar el canal de TV Mas Chic donde hay un programa que se llama "*Remodela sin obra*". En este programa sale una chica, que aparte de ser muy linda explica muy bien las técnicas para pegar Contact y demás cosas autoadhesivas. La verdad es que se aprende mucho mirando a esta niña...

Continuará....


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 19, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Acá tenés que pensar un poco como recortar las esquinas para que el cierre del pegado quede perfecto


Se realiza un corte en la esquina, para que al pegar por detrás se puedan unir esos cortes y no quede solapado uno sobre el otro, así;


Otra opción es pegar uno de los lados, y luego presentar y recortar el otro lado procurando de que el corte quede justo donde termina el que pegaste primero.




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La verdad es que se aprende mucho mirando a esta niña...


Claro.... Aprender...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Se realiza un corte en la esquina, para que al pegar por detrás se puedan unir esos cortes y no quede solapado uno sobre el otro,


Sip, tal cual. Esa es la técnica correcta.    

En este caso es un poco inconveniente hacerlo así desde el comienzo por que tenes que asegurarte de pegar primero uno de los costados (por la parte de atrás) para que no se mueva el Contact una vez alineado. Luego de pegar todo el resto recién podés aplicar esa técnica, pero el primer lado te queda sin el corte y hay que hacer algunos malabarismos con la tijera para que quede prolijo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2022)

Vamos terminando con este asunto... hoy veremos "Como alistar y montar el panel frontal".
1- Antes que nada hay que preparar las herramientas para "abrir" los huecos del panel frontal que tapamos al colocar el papel con las leyendas y la capa de Contact transparente. Y para esto la solución mas simple y directa es cortar la capa de papel y de Contact usando algún cutter muy, pero muy afilado. Yo tengo estos de la foto, que deben tener mas de 20 años, pero son de bajo costo y vienen con una gran variedad de "hojas de corte" para diferentes tareas. Te recomiendo comprar uno de ellos por que son muy útiles en varias ocasiones...aunque no son muy durables que digamos  🤷‍♂️

Yo voy a usar esta hoja, que es la que mejor se ajusta al tamaño de los huecos a recortar...y acá no puedo ayudarte con alguna alternativa: si no tenés de estos cutters vas a tener que buscar que cosa podés usar para abrir las perforaciones y que todo quede prolijo.

2- Empezamos a cortar cada uno de los huecos, comenzando por las ranuras de los interruptores a palanca. En estas ranuras tenés que ser MUY cuidadoso y prolijo por que van expuestas a la vista sin nada que oculte los errores:

Fijate que *vamos a realizar los cortes siempre desde el frente del panel*, por que es la única forma de estar seguros que estamos cortando sin producir daños. Yo hago primero un corte en la línea media del hueco y luego recorto hacia ambos lados...vos usá la técnica que se te ocurra y quede cómoda, pero asegurate de no mandarte un moco por que en esta etapa será casi imposible disimularlo.
3- En los huecos circulares podemos estar *un poco* mas relajados por que quedarán ocultos detrás de las perillas, neón y tornillos, pero no te relajés demasiado por que lo mismo te podés mandar un desastre:


4- Y siguiendo así terminamos de recortar todos los huecos...

5- Ahora vamos a proceder a montar el panel en el frente del amplificador, y para eso primero tenemos que colocar el "ojo de buey", los tornillos y los separadores:

6- Y ahora es una tontera colocar el panel, ya que todos los huecos los verificamos antes, y ahora solo hay que embocar los tornillos en los agujeros correspondientes del frente y colocarles una tuerca a cada uno de ellos (y ajustarla, claro). Los separadores quedan así:

y nos mantienen al panel un poco alejados de las tuercas y roscas de los componentes frontales.
Y la vista final del panel frontal es la siguiente:

7-Ahora me falta cablear y conectar el "ojo de buey" y por último, poner la tapa del amplificador...pero será para mas tarde 

*PD:* Acá hay algunos detalles que tal vez serían importante realizar para mejorar la presentación final del equipo, pero que yo no he hecho. Por ejemplo, sería bueno pintar los bordes internos de las ranuras de los interruptores de palanca, y un marcador indeleble *negro *sería la mejor opción para hacerlo. También sería bueno ocultar, visto desde el frente, las tuercas y montajes de los interruptores de palanca. Esto es un detalle, pero si mirás con detenimiento se pueden ver a través de la ranura. Para hacer esto, la forma mas sencilla es pegar *un trozo de goma eva negra* por el lado posterior del panel. Este pedazo de goma eva tiene un corte (corte, no hueco ni ranura!!) a través del cual pasa la palanca, y hay que repetir esto para cada interruptor. De esa forma queda casi completamente oculta la tuerca y el punto de giro de la palanca, y mirando desde el frente se vé todo negro por detrás del panel. Esto lo he hecho en otras oportunidades y queda una apariencia bastaaaante depurada, pero bueno...hay que tomarse el trabajo de hacerlo 🤷‍♂️

Continuará...


----------



## DMLUNA (Oct 19, 2022)

Sigo buscando y sin encontrar el emoji de " ídolo" o "capo" para calificar los posts del Doc. 
👋👋👋👋👋👋👋👌👌👌👌👌👌


----------



## unmonje (Oct 19, 2022)

Justo que estaba apuntando para el mismo lugar.    Pero sin tanta pompa, es solo diversión de anciano no mas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2022)

Y ahora sí, cerramos la historia  
1- Cableamos el ojo de buey directamente a los terminales de 220V de la SMPS para que se encienda y se apague con ella y sin retardos de ningún tipo:

2- Preparamos los ejes de los potenciómetros para poner las perillas, y para ello rellenamos la ranura de los ejes con un pedacito de "palito de helado" adecuadamente rebajado en su espesor y lijado para que entre con un poco de presión.

En este caso no es taaan importante hacer esto, pero si usás perillas sujetadas con prisioneros, mas vale que lo hagas por que seguro que se quiebra parcialmente el eje al apretar el prisionero. A mí me pasó un par de veces y el amigo @malesi lo confirmó en alguno de los posts anteriores ==> mejor los rellenamos 
3-Ahora podemos poner las perillas, pero en mi caso tuve que engrosar los ejes por que las perillas "bailaban" un poco. Probé de hacerlo con cinta de teflón como recomendó el amigo @J2C pero no anduvo muy bien que digamos por que no hay forma de adherir la cinta a los ejes.

Por este motivo cambié a "cinta de enmascarar"...de la ordinaria nomás y ahí si quedaron bien firmes.

4- Con esto ya listo podemos poner la tapa y sujetarla con sus respectivos tornillos. Les dejo unas fotos "a la vuelta" del gabinete cerrado.





Bueno, el resultado final es bastaaaante bueno, bonito y barato, sobre todo por haber gastado muy poco dinero pero muuuucho trabajo en la confección del gabinete. Así como quedó puede mostrarse en sociedad sin temor a que nos bardeen por haber armado un "engendro".
Luego voy a grabar un breve video para que vean como suena y como se vé encendido ==> queda bastante discreto el ojo de buey rojo . Si que debo reconocer que el look del amplificador integrado es el mismo de mis modelos PolloX, pero es por que me encanta esa combinación de colores y acabados. De todas formas, en el tema están todos los archivos de plantilla y acabado del gabinete y son libres de modificarlos a su antojo para lograr el acabado y efecto que les guste.

Hasta acá llega la historia del amplificador para principiantes 🤷‍♂️. Si alguien decide encarar el armado y construcción, puede consultar en este tema para saciar sus dudas y recibir la luz de la revelación . Como siempre, antes deben leer TODO el tema, completo y mas de una vez si es posible.

*DISCLAIMER:*
Todos los PCB, simulaciones y archivos compartidos en este tema están bajo la licencia que fija Forosdeelectronica.com (es una Creative Commons pero no recuerdo cual), así que no se hagan lo vivos y se hurten el trabajo de la comunidad para decir que lo inventaron ustedes. Todas las leyendas de los PCB deben mantenerse y NO DEBEN borrarse ni modificarse.

También debe quedar claro que todos los desarrollos de este tema han sido simulados y probados físicamente y evaluados con instrumental, así que tienen la certeza de que funcionan de acuerdo a lo publicado. Si a alguien tiene un problema, no venga a preguntar que hacer sin haber revisado su propio trabajo tres o cuatro veces antes y haber revisado la autenticidad de los semiconductores, por que si no anda es por que hay un error de SU construcción en alguna parte o han usado componentes falsificados.

Que la fuerza los acompañe....


----------



## malesi (Oct 19, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En este caso no es taaan importante hacer esto, pero si usás perillas sujetadas con prisioneros, mas vale que lo hagas por que seguro que se quiebra parcialmente el eje al apretar el prisionero. A mí me pasó un par de veces y el amigo @malesi lo confirmó en alguno de los posts anteriores ==> mejor los rellenamos
> 3-Ahora podemos poner las perillas, pero en mi caso tuve que engrosar los ejes por que las perillas "bailaban" un poco. Probé de hacerlo con cinta de teflón como recomendó el amigo @J2C pero no anduvo muy bien que digamos por que no hay forma de adherir la cinta a los ejes.



He descubierto ahora las visas caducadas para el relleno 
Y para los botones que bailan una tira de lata de coca-cola 😆
y más grosor una tira de lata de conservas


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 20, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> no recuerdo cual


*4.1* Todos los contenidos que los usuarios publican son otorgados bajo licencia Creative Commons BY-NC-SA, salvo que el autor exprese lo contrario en cada mensaje que publique.

Lo que seria que;
- Pueden compartir el material.
- Pueden modificarlo y construirlo.

Siempre que se siga lo siguiente;
- Dar crédito al autor.
- Incluir un enlace a la licencia.
- Dejar en claro que se modificó por SU cuenta y que USTED es responsable de tal modificación (si fuese el caso).
- NO puede comercializar ni parcial ni totalmente sobre lo presentado.

Al compartir, modificar o construir, está OBLIGADO a dejar su trabajo con la misma licencia que el actual.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 21, 2022)

Hoy estaba preparando las cosas para hacer un video del amplificador, conecté un par de viejos baffles de un minicomponente Samsung, encendí el amplificador para verificar el plop en ambos canales...y PUFFFFFFFF!!!!! voló el canal derecho ....y el amplificador estaba sin señal de entrada.
Sinceramente no sé que sucedió, por que el canal que estaba conectado era el mismo con el que grabé el video anterior y andaba perfectamente bien. Había verificado ambos baffles y tenían 3.9 Ohms de resistencia cada uno (seee...es poco pero no le iba a dar mucho volumen), así que no había ningún cortocircuito en los cables ni en los parlantes. 

El conector de parlantes está OK, y lo único que temo es que uno de los cables de un baffle estaba pelado un poco largo y haya hecho cortocircuito contra la chapa, pero dudo mucho que haya sido eso, por que he usado y verificado esos conectores con infinidad de cables...y están diseñados para impedir los cortocircuitos entre cables y tampoco permiten que el cable se "cruce" al otro terminal ni que salga fuera del espacio de sujección.
En fin...habrá que repararlo..y ya lo tengo preparado para soldar los drivers - había uno en corto - y el xVbe que estaba partido!!!. 

Ya que estoy también le cambio el VAS por que me daba algunas medidas sospechosas entre colector y emisor, aunque en el tester mide OK y tiene mas de 300 de hFE. Luego tengo que cambiar ambos TIPs, por que uno de ellos está en corto por todos los terminales y el otro....saltó media cápsula  .
Para que vean que son Fairchild originales les traigo una foto de lo que quedó luego del chispazo:


Todo lo que se vé "anaranjado", incluyendo el hueco de sujección es COBRE, así que acá no hay transistores truchos 

*PD:* El otro canal está OK y la fuente ni se enteró del cortocircuito 🤷‍♂️

Veré si puedo volver con el video...


----------



## malesi (Oct 21, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hoy estaba preparando las cosas para hacer un video del amplificador, conecté un par de viejos baffles de un minicomponente Samsung, encendí el amplificador para verificar el plop en ambos canales...y PUFFFFFFFF!!!!! voló el canal derecho ....y el amplificador estaba sin señal de entrada.
> Sinceramente no sé que sucedió, por que el canal que estaba conectado era el mismo con el que grabé el video anterior y andaba perfectamente bien. Había verificado ambos baffles y tenían 3.9 Ohms de resistencia cada uno (seee...es poco pero no le iba a dar mucho volumen), así que no había ningún cortocircuito en los cables ni en los parlantes.
> 
> El conector de parlantes está OK, y lo único que temo es que uno de los cables de un baffle estaba pelado un poco largo y haya hecho cortocircuito contra la chapa, pero dudo mucho que haya sido eso, por que he usado y verificado esos conectores con infinidad de cables...y están diseñados para impedir los cortocircuitos entre cables y tampoco permiten que el cable se "cruce" al otro terminal ni que salga fuera del espacio de sujección.
> ...



Es lo que pasa cuando un solo electrón no se para en un STOP   
Hay que usar gafas de seguridad, para cuando salta el capó de los transistores


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 21, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Hay que usar gafas de seguridad, para cuando salta el capó de los transistores


Jajajaja.....pero no había problema con eso por que la tapa estaba puesta y atornillada. Rebotó el pedazo por dentro de la caja...

Además, ya lo tengo reparado, con la polarización ajustada y montado y conectado dentro de la caja. No creo tener tiempo de terminar las pruebas y grabar el video hoy...así que será para después...

*Edito:*
Ya volvió a la vida. El bias quedó de 13.5mV en uno y 13.4mV en este otro, aunque tuve que recalibrar ambos amplificadores   ...a pesar de haberlos ajustado con la fuente de la laboratorio en la misma tensión que entrega la SMPS...
Mañana veré de probarlos y eventualmente grabar el video 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Sileighty_ (Oct 21, 2022)

Felicitaciones Doc, el ampli quedó excelente!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 22, 2022)

Y bien...acá estamos ajustando la polarización estática del canal que voló:

También abrí los baffles del minicomponente Samsung...y encontré que son un verdadero desastre pero no recuerdo que sonaran tan mal  🤷‍♂️ . El principal problema es que tienen una impedancia de 3.2 ohms (y una resistencia de 2.5!!!). En fin...no usen estos baffles para ensayar amplificadores que están medios jugados de SOA.

Eso que tienen abajo, y que parece un puerto bass-reflex...no lo es!!! Está cerrado y en la parte de atrás de la caja, donde tiene un par de ganchos para enrrollar el cable, ahí tiene unos huecos que vaya a uno saber que son y a que frecuencia resuenan. Tuve que lavar la caja y cuando se sequen los voy a volver a armar y a guardar.

También les traigo un video de prueba del amplificador. El ensayo lo hice con los dos parlantes Tonhalle rango extendido de 6"...que aún andan bastante bien pero no pretendan escuchar muchos graves por que esos parlantes tienen la fs cerca de 180Hz.

*PD-1:* Cuando escuchen unos chillidos en el video, se deben a la silla donde estaba sentado...que se hizo pelota y tengo que soldarla 🤷‍♂️. Por suerte no me fuí de ánodo al piso...

*PD-2:* Les prometo que algún día voy a aprender a hacer y editar videos...

*PD-3:* Aunque el volumen está "alto" no parece sonar taaaan fuerte, y eso es por que la señal se la estoy enviando desde el reproductor de MP3 que usé con el amplificador de Museo. Si bien estoy entrando por Aux-2 que tiene la menor atenuación, esa entrada está pensada para una señal de 1.2Vrms (tipo placa de sonido) pero yo le estoy mandando algo de 300mVrms...con lo cual la amplificación del pré se queda medio corta.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 22, 2022)

La conexion inicial y la desconexion en cuanto al "POP", no se ve para nada molesta, ni se mosquean los parlantes, asi que por ese lado 

Por las dudas, si alguien quiere evitarlo, en el foro hay varios post al respecto.

Me encanta la proligidad y el acabado del frente, ni parece que fuese para principiante, y lo mejor que cualquier puede obtener ese acabado final (u otro), sin ningun problema, ya que si leen todo el post, se utilizó lo mas simple, barato y conseguible posible.

El ojo de buey quedó excelente.

Faltaría unos lindos baflesitos (lastima esos Samsung se los veía bien, aunque el piezoelectrico directo está destinado a morir)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 22, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> La conexion inicial y la desconexion en cuanto al "POP", no se ve para nada molesta, ni se mosquean los parlantes, asi que por ese lado
> 
> Por las dudas, si alguien quiere evitarlo, en el foro hay varios post al respecto.


El "plop" es una cosa que me molesta pero bué....es típico de las configuraciones con capacitor de salida, y para eliminarla hay que agregar electrónica extra...que en este caso no se justifica si buscamos simplicidad.
De todas formas, el plop no es muy violento, y en un baffle con xover se atenúa mas aún...y nunca rompió - que yo sepa - ningun parlante.
El antiplop mas sencillo es el *proyecto 104 de ESP*, que vale casi nada y pueden ver como lo usé en el tema del Amplificador de Museo.





						Construyendo un amplificador de museo (Texas de 7 a 70 Watts)
					

Si, lo de las llaves conmutaforas era todo una historia intentando ofrecer algo para todos los gustos.  La verdad es que no recuerdo nada de esto de ese entonces (1979 a 1982) que fué cuando estuve mas  metido en este mundillo. Si "creo" recordar haber visto algo de eso en un amplificador...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## switchxxi (Oct 23, 2022)

Mi versión transistorizada del proyecto 104 de ESP. Solo esta simulado, no lo he probado en real.



C3 y el punte rectificador (D3-D6) vendría a ser el del amplificador (usando transformador, usando una fuente switching hay que buscar otro circuito). D7 y R4 hay que calcularlo como indican en ESP.

Con los valores dados a R5 y C2 el retardo es de casi 2 segundos. Si se quiere un retardo mayor, se podría cambiar D9 por un diodo LED para no aumentar el capacitor.

Si bien el relé (R6 en el simulador) está puesto en la linea de 8V debería ir en la tensión de alimentación, colocando una resistencia dependiendo de la tensión como bien explican en ESP.

Q4 hay que cambiarlo a uno que "aguante" la disipación (Pej: BD139) teniendo en cuenta que por él circula la corriente del relé y la caída de tensión es de unos 0.8V por ser una configuración Darlington.

No es el mejor circuito pero estaba aburrido .


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Oct 23, 2022)

Yo siempre he usado como antiplop un 555 en configuración astable. Creo que es el circuito más sencillo y barato...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 23, 2022)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Yo siempre he usado como antiplop *un 555 en configuración astable*.


Podrías publicar el esquema??? No se me ocurre como puede trabajar de anti-plop en configuración astable...


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 23, 2022)

Será que quizo poner "monoestable"?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 23, 2022)

Y ya que estamos, acá les dejo el acceso a un archivo .zip con toda la información de diseño de este amplificador integrado (simulaciones, otros amplificadores usados de base, plantillas de taladrado y letreros, etc) y con todas las fotos subidas en este tema (hasta hoy 23/10/2022). Si a alguien le sirve, me alegraré mucho:
*Amplificador integrado para principiantes.*


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Oct 23, 2022)

Perdón, quise decir monoestable. Lo siento. 
Se activa unos segundos después de alimentarse y activa el relé que conecta los altavoces.
Buscaré el esquema, en algún sitio debo tenerlo.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Oct 24, 2022)

No encuentro el esquema ni la PCB. Lo hice sobre papel, hace 30 años y lo debería tener en mi carpeta de esquemas, pero no lo encuentro, igual lo presté a algún amigo.... El caso es que lo tengo en mi amplificador, que llevo usando casi a diario desde hace 30 años y sigue funcionando.
De todas formas he encontrado unas PCB que escaneé de un kit chino que compré hace algunos años y éste también funciona y además tiene protección DC.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Oct 24, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El "plop" es una cosa que me molesta pero bué....es típico de las configuraciones con capacitor de salida


En mi época de super novato de la electrónica (mas que ahora) hice un amplificador pero con STK4392, que usa capacitor a la salida y no tiene plop. Imaginen, que quería usar lm386 como preamplificador lo que saturaba las entradas. Al final lo deje sin pre y suena bastante bien, con el audio de la PC. ¡Me da pena mostrar ese engendro!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 24, 2022)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Perdón, quise decir monoestable. Lo siento.
> Se activa unos segundos después de alimentarse y activa el relé que conecta los altavoces.
> Buscaré el esquema, en algún sitio debo tenerlo.


No hay drama.
Decime de donde vienen, en tu imagen, los cables rojo, marrón y negro relacionados con el módulo antiplop de la extrema izquierda.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Oct 24, 2022)

Los rojo y negro son la alimentación del módulo. El marrón es un reset. Le instale sensores de temperatura con ntc usando lm741. De modo que en caso de sobrecalentamiento envía una tensión (negativo) al condensador del temporizador descargåndolo y desactiva el relé. 
Cuando la temperatura baja, se elimina el reset y tengo otros 4 segundos para que se reactive. 
De los tres módulos, el primero es de temperatura del transformador. 
Los dos siguientes son de Corte de audio a las etapas, me equivoqué al sacar la foto. Pero es el mismo que el antiplop. Un temporizador. 
Saco de nuevo las fotos del verdadero antiplop. 
Otro detalle.... Para alimentar el antiplop la fuente de 12 v lleva un pequeño condensador. Si pone un filtro de 2200uF el relé se queda activado cuando desconecte la alimentación. 
Hago las fotos y las adjunto. Tengo que volver a levantarle la tapa.
Además puede ver que añadi posteriormente el protector DC al que le coloque unas chapitas al regulador. 
Las ubicaciones de las ntc que no funciona bien en caso de calentamiento instantáneo, pero si es progresivo, desconecta al alcanzar la temperatura programada. Están en disipador, resistencias de emisor que uní con una grapa de aluminio y bloques de fusibles. 

Además añadi unos termostatos digitales que activan los ventiladores del túnel de tubos de aluminio empleado como disipador. 

En fin, en 30 años he tenido tiempo de añadir cosas a mi viejo Mc Intosh 😜. 

Disculpen el desorden del cableado. Pero es que ya no me caben las manos para ordenar los.
Encontré los esquemas. Algo apolillados pero aún se pueden descifrar con ayuda de un arqueólogo.
El reset que comenté, lo usé para los tres relés térmicos. Aquí verá que corto el negativo del 555 con otro relé activado con DC sin filtrar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 26, 2022)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Otro detalle.... Para alimentar el antiplop la fuente de 12 v lleva un pequeño condensador. Si pone un filtro de 2200uF el relé se queda activado cuando desconecte la alimentación.


Si, tal cual. Estuve simulando un poco el funcionamiento de ese circuito anti-plop y el problema es precisamente el que comentás. Es fácil solucionarlo tal como lo has hecho...siempre que tengas un transformador de alimentación, por que en el caso de la SMPS eso no está disponible y el relay va a quedar activado hasta que se descarguen los capacitores del la fuente conmutada..... y suelen durar bastante.
Veré si puedo modificar un poco el esquema para que de alguna manera sense la presencia o nó de los 220V y en base a eso tome la decisión de despegar el relay.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 26, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Veré si puedo modificar un poco el esquema para que de alguna manera sense la presencia o nó de los 220V y en base a eso tome la decisión de despegar el relay.


Un optoacoplador directo (obvio, con circuetería extra) a los 220Vca?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 26, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Un optoacoplador directo (obvio, con circuetería extra) a los 220Vca?


No...estaba pensando en algo mas simple: tratar de capturar la señal de línea por inducción bobinando un poco de alambre sobre el cable activo de la línea de 220V, y de ahí mandarlo a otro 555 configurado como monoestable redisparable...
La solución con el opto es buena. Si no doy con la otra voy a intentar con esa...


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Oct 26, 2022)

... Y sacar del secundario de la SMPS un cable, antes del diodo rápido, y poner un diodo rápido independiente, sin condensador o con uno pequeño para alimentar el antiplop?


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 26, 2022)

El tema que a veces NO es el secundario quien queda cargado, sino el primario, y de ahí que tarde en descargarse.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> tratar de capturar la señal de línea por inducción bobinando un poco de alambre sobre el cable activo de la línea de 220V


Para esto no necesitarías un mínimo consumo?
O estoy entendiendo mal...

La opción de @direccionyproyectos me gusta, pero para transformador común, y no fuente conmutada, aunque habría que ensayar...


PD: Te dejo un circuito simple de detector de voltaje, quizas puedas sacar una idea de ahí, los transistores pueden ser de uso general...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 26, 2022)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Y sacar del secundario de la SMPS un cable, antes del diodo rápido, y poner un diodo rápido independiente, sin condensador o con uno pequeño para alimentar el antiplop?


Recordá que la idea de este proyecto es que sea "para principiantes" y a mí no se me ocurriría hacerles meter mano en una SMPS...  🤷‍♂️



DJ T3 dijo:


> Para esto no necesitarías un mínimo consumo?


Si, claro, pero debería bastar con el consumo propio del hot-side de la SMPS. Usar un opto también requiere tenerla alimentada...



DJ T3 dijo:


> PD: Te dejo un circuito simple de detector de voltaje, quizas puedas sacar una idea de ahí, los transistores pueden ser de uso general...



Algo similar tenía en la cabeza, pero con *un* FET o *un* Darlington (tengo algunos guardados de hace años)...


----------



## Gerson strauss (Oct 26, 2022)

Que tal un diodo rectificando desde los 220ac con una resistencia limitando la corriente y luego un zener por voltaje de ruptura, va hasta el pin 4 (reset) del 555. Al apagar el amplificador, el reset cambia de estado y el relé se desconecta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 26, 2022)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Que tal un diodo rectificando desde los 220ac con una resistencia limitando la corriente y luego un zener por voltaje de ruptura, va hasta el pin 4 (reset) del 555.


Eso es peligroso....no tiene aislación de la linea de 220V...
Seguramente funke OK, pero no me parece viable para un principiante...


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Oct 26, 2022)

... Otra posible idea a probar.... Un MOSFET, si dejamos el gate suelto se activa al acercarle el dedo. Si se acerca al 'vivo de red' igual se activa también.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Oct 26, 2022)

... Y como otra posibilidad, poner un contacto extra al interruptor de encendido que desconecte el antiplop al apagar el equipo. 
Pero, este sistema, no funciona en caso de que la compañía eléctrica interrumpa el suministro...


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 26, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> pero con *un* FET o *un* Darlington


Luego de ver el circuito que compartí, pensé en el FET y su hermosa sensibilidad...

Solo a tener en cuenta que se debe rectificar minimamente algo, para no tener "parpadeos" en el relé.

Habría que ver cuantos voltios por vuelta genera solo el consumo de la fuente, y a cuánto llega (facil de limitar).

Si no se llega a generar lo suficiente (obvio que pueden faltar varias vueltas para tener "algo"), se podría probar enrollar unas vueltas tanto de una de las fases de los 220Vca y la "salida" al circuito de protección, sobre un núcleo pequeño de ferrite, hasta te diría que se podría reciclar tanto el toroide como el transformador de una lámpara de bajo consumo (CFL)...


direccionyproyectos dijo:


> ... Y como otra posibilidad, poner un contacto extra al interruptor de encendido que desconecte el antiplop al apagar el equipo.
> Pero, este sistema, no funciona en caso de que la compañía eléctrica interrumpa el suministro...


Para esto, depende mucho el tipo de llave a emplear, ya que algunas pueden resultar peligrosas colocar ambos lados de la fuente (lado caliente y lado frio)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 26, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Solo a tener en cuenta que se debe rectificar minimamente algo, para no tener "parpadeos" en el relé.


Nop, por que yo dije:


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> capturar la señal de línea por inducción bobinando un poco de alambre sobre el cable activo de la línea de 220V, *y de ahí mandarlo a otro 555 configurado como monoestable redisparable*


🤷‍♂️


DJ T3 dijo:


> Habría que ver cuantos voltios por vuelta genera solo el consumo de la fuente, y a cuánto llega (facil de limitar).


La idea es que sea una suerte de "transformador de corriente" y así , colocando una resistencia adecuada, puedo llegar a cualquier valor de tensión que necesite.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Oct 26, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Eso es peligroso....no tiene aislación de la linea de 220V...
> Seguramente funke OK, pero no me parece viable para un principiante...


Añadiendo un optoacoplador se resuelve. No creo que este montaje sea para principiantes, diría que es de un nivel medio.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 26, 2022)

Yo creo que principiante para realizar algo decente, funcional y medianamente complejo.

Obvio, un mínimo de conocimientos se necesita de forma obligatoria, ya que sino sería "cómo conectar las placas chinas con borneras"....  🤷‍♂️


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Oct 28, 2022)

La idea de Gerson Strauss me parece bastante atractiva. Encender el led del optoacoplador con 220 / 230V no es complicado. Y queda aislado... Desconozco la durabilidad y fiabilidad de esta circuitería que he visto en múltiples ocasiones otros temas. Tampoco tengo criterio, no soy técnico en electrónica. 

Es de agradecer el aporte de ideas, el autor del tutorial será quien elija la mejor opción,  su sabiduría y conocimientos son indiscutibles. Y el objetivo está definido por el mismo, un proyecto probado, funcional e ilustrado que deja poco o nada al azar me ha causado admiración. 
Pero cualquier opción que pueda ser subestimada para este caso en concreto, puede ser apreciada para otros casos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 28, 2022)

El uso de un optoacoplador es una solución sencilla y directa, pero "por ahora" no termina de convencerme no por motivos electrónicos sino de "seguridad y protección" del quien lo haga y use.
Como verán, he sido extremadamente cuidadoso en la descripción del conexionado y protección en la zona de los 220V...y eso es por que desconozco las habilidades de los potenciales constructores y no quiero coleccionar muertos por electrocución. El problema con el opto es que debo tirar una línea directa de 220V a un PCB que va a quedar mezclado con módulos de baja tensión ya que el uso del espacio del gabinete propuesto está al límite y no hay zonas libres para instalar el antiplop.
Eso produce que los 220V queden desparramados en el gabinete y aumente el peligro para constructores "descuidados".
Si logro que funcione la captura por inducción entonces los 220V quedarían confinados a la zona antes descripta y el PCB del antiplop no tendría conexión eléctrica con los 220V.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 28, 2022)

Quieres detectar la presencia de 220Vac sin cualquer contacto electrico ( ayslamento galvanico ) , lo Optoacuplador es la mejor salida , dijo eso porque cualquer optoacuplador aysla 2500V facilmente segun su hoja de datos tecnicos.
Quieres mas ayslamento aun ? , enpleye una lampara Néon (tipo NE-2H) conectada por meo de un resistor de elevado valor ohmico del lado "caliente" ( Red Electrica) mas un LDR o un fototransistor  uno mirando lo otro tudo adentro de un tubo termorestringible y listo , mas ayslamentto aun casi inpossible de si obtener.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Oct 28, 2022)

Sabía y respetable decisión del maestro de muchos de los que seguimos este foro. Ya lo intuía. 
Era sólo por el hecho de agradecer e invitar a todos los que aporten sugerencias, siempre que usted lo permita. 
El no admitir una propuesta, no significa un desprecio a proponente. Siempre es agradecida por los que seguimos el post. 
Yo llegué tarde, se ha evidenciado que no leí todo... 
😇


----------



## Sileighty_ (Oct 28, 2022)

Se me ocurre lo siguiente:  un LDR ubicado sobre el ojo de buey (del lado de adentro del gabinete) para detectar la presencia de 220vac. Como el ojo de buey es transparente, algo de luz pasa hacia el interior del gabinete. No es una solución muy elegante, pero podría funcionar..


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Oct 28, 2022)

... Daniel, la idea del Dr. Es minimizar el contacto del usuario con los 220V. Disminuir los riesgos ante posibles daños personales. 😉


Sileighty_ dijo:


> Se me ocurre lo siguiente:  un LDR ubicado sobre el ojo de buey (del lado de adentro del gabinete) para detectar la presencia de 220vac. Como el ojo de buey es transparente, algo de luz pasa hacia el interior del gabinete. No es una solución muy elegante, pero podría funcionar..


U otro ojo paralelo encapsulado.
Ya que podría percibir la luz exterior


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 28, 2022)

Recuerden que lo necesario no es solo lograr detectar la presencia de 220V sino tambien obtener una señal que sea capaz de generar pulsos en los cruces por cero o algo parecido De esta forma se puede redisparar un monoestable que en caso de faltarle uno o mas pulsos sepa que los 220V desaparecieron y active el antiplop para silenciar los parlantes en el apagado del equipo.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Oct 28, 2022)

... Profe, creo que a este examen vamos a suspender todos!... 😊


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Oct 30, 2022)

... Profe, dónde puedo ir a recoger mi diploma?...
... Es un 741. El cablecillo blanco es una antena en la pata 2....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 30, 2022)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> ... Profe, dónde puedo ir a recoger mi diploma?...
> ... Es un 741. El cablecillo blanco es una antena en la pata 2....


Parece interesante....
Subí el esquema para que veamos si le decimos a la empresa Fogonazo Inc. que te haga llegar el diploma (previo pago de un bono contribución  depositado en las islas Caiman).

*Edito:*
La pata 3 (entrada no inversora) está sin conexión?? Debería estar conectada a alguna parte... 
Es un circuito medi "raro"...


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Oct 30, 2022)

Doctor, no tiene esquema. Es un 741 . Positivo en pata 7. Negativo en pata 4. (12V) y antena en pata 2. La salida es la pata 6. Como todos sabíamos. La única novedad es la antena.
Como no quería que toquemos los 230V, no los he tocado. 
Podría haberlo adornado con algunas resistencias y condensadores, pero ocuparían espacio innecesariamente. 😜
Faltaría una resistencia y un NPN para alimentar el 555 del antiplop. Y listo. 
Eso sí, habrá que ponerlo a prueba por unas horas y asegurarse de que no recibe interferencias. 
Funciona como ha podido ver. 
La explicación matemática seguro que existe, aunque no la sé. 
Si acaso, confiemos en que el profesor Aurelio Cadenas pueda estar entre nosotros, que seguro que nos deja la ecuación que lo justifique.
Sólo un cable de antena.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Parece interesante....
> Subí el esquema para que veamos si le decimos a la empresa Fogonazo Inc. que te haga llegar el diploma (previo pago de un bono contribución  depositado en las islas Caiman).
> 
> *Edito:*
> ...


Si le amarra las patas al caballo no anda. 😉
_Si, es un circuito un poco raro, por esta razón no se le ocurrió hacerlo a nadie. 
Si usamos lo ya inventado, no descubriremos nunca nada nuevo. 😊_
_Si, es un circuito un poco raro, por esta razón no se le ocurrió hacerlo a nadie. 
Si usamos lo ya inventado, no descubriremos nunca nada nuevo. 😊_


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 30, 2022)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Si, es un circuito un poco raro, por esta razón no se le ocurrió hacerlo a nadie.
> Si usamos lo ya inventado, no descubriremos nunca nada nuevo. 😊


El problema no es ese, el problema es que no tiene soporte de la teoría de los amplificadores operacionales.
Funciona, sí, pero solo por la relativamente elevada impedancia de entrada del 741, pero al tener desconectada la pata 3 no hay garantía respecto a la inmunidad al ruido y EMI, y entonces hay que modificarlo un poco para que siempre funcione, independientemente de la ubicación, blindaje y chip utilizado.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Oct 31, 2022)

Tratemos de demostrar lo expuesto en el vídeo.
Partimos de que un amplificador operacional lo podemos emplear para cualquier cosa que se nos ocurra. Menos para bajar la tensión arterial, en el vídeo me tomé uno y no causó efecto. Ya informaré cuando salga, olvidé doblarle las patas... 😜

TEORÍA DE LOS AMPLIFICADORES OPERACIONALES.
Un operacional es un multiplicador de tensión cuya ecuación de funcionamiento es: Vout=Vin . G , siendo G la ganancia del mismo y se determina poniendo realimentación de la salida a la entrada.
Si no ponemos realimentación la ganancia será infinita. y por tanto ante cualquier tensión distinta de 0 que apliquemos a la entrada, aunque sea mínima, obtendremos en la salida una tensión de nivel infinito.

LA JUSTIFICACIÓN MATEMÁTICA.
Si: X<>0 ; X . infinito=infinito
En palabras: si X es un valor distinto de cero; el producto de X por infinito nos dará como resultado infinito.

LA APLICACIÓN DE LA TEORÍA A LA PRÁCTICA.
Si no relimentamos el operacional, éste tendrá ganancia infinito, pero, como el operacional no puede entregar un nivel infinito a la salida, puesto que ésta no puede ser superior a la que lo alimenta, el operacional entrará en saturación con cualquier voltaje que le apliquemos por bajo que sea y en su salida obtendremos la tensión de alimentación, o una muy cercana (que es lo que queremos)
Ese voltaje bajo, es inducido por la fuente de alimentación que estamos usando a través de la antena, posíblemente de mV. (que también es lo que queremos)
Por tanto el operacional entrará en saturación con ese mínimo voltaje.

EL FUNCIONAMIENTO.
¿Podría salir el operacional del estado de saturación por alguna interferencia?
- Creo que no, ya que son precisamente las interferencias las que lo mantienen saturado. (Aunque cabe la posibilidad de inestabilidad, igual a alguien se le ocurre como evitarla)

¿Y una vez desconectemos nuestra fuente, podría reactivarse el operacional?
- Creo que podría ocurrir, y sería el caso de que tuviésemos otra fuente cercana que se indujera a través de la antera y podría activarlo en los segundos que tarda en descargarse el condensador que nuestra fuente.

¿Y si provocamos que lo anterior ocurra, podríamos inmunizarlo?
- Creo que sí, bien acortando la antena, o bien,  poniéndole realimentación y bajar la ganancia de infinito a centenas, millares o decenas de millar. Habría que probarlo bajando la sensibilidad si se diera el caso, pero si la antena está blindada en el interior no habría por qué. Tan sólo habría que tenerla separada del cable de alimentación antes del interruptor. Se podría probar el bajarle la ganancia para más tranquilidad.

¿Podría estropearse el operacional configurado con ganancia infinita?
- Creo que no, ya que la tensión de entrada queda muy lejos de la admisible de cualquier operacional, y como entra en saturación, esta situación permanente está dentro de los parámetros de funcionamiento del mismo.

Si a alguien se le ocurre algún otro efecto adverso, podría comunicárnoslo, y desemplovemos todos nuesta protoboard y experimentemos.
Hemos hecho una aplicación de la teoría de los operacionales, que posiblemente nadie o casi nadie la ha puesto en práctica. Pero que existe, y el profesor Cadenas, la menciona en su lección de operacionales, aunque dice que tendría poca utilidad, no dice que tenga ninguna utilidad. Aquí uno de los pocos o raros casos en la que tendría utilidad.

Todo lo expuesto, queda sometido a cualquier opinión mejor fundada.

Les presento al profesor Cadenas, pueden darle un like, no cuesta nada y a él le ayuda a mantener su interesante canal en beneficio de todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2022)

Vout = Vin x G no es la ecuación del amplificador operacional por que este es un *amplificador diferencial*.
La ecuación es Vout = (Vin+  - Vin-) x G pero en tu configuración Vin+ es indefinida por que está al aire y por eso es susceptible de recibir la misma interferencia que excita la entrada Vin-
Si la señal en Vin+ es parecida pero desfasada (probable por que nadie sabe que camino toma) la señal de salida no será una señal que conserve los cruces por cero y esté en fase con la señal de la línea.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Oct 31, 2022)

Correcto, corregimos mi teoría simplificada, Vin=(V+) -(V-) 
Si eliminamos la antena. V+=V- y sabemos que no funciona. Ya lo probé. 
Se podría probar dando un valor a V+
La interferencia es AC, aunque usemos la parte positiva o negativa, lo saturamos igualmente, aunque esté oscilando. Para esta aplicación, supongo que no afectará al circuito que alimenta. Habría que probarlo. 
Si funciona, que debería, vamos en el camino correcto. Y podemos continuar. 
Lo que más me preocupa es que al trabajar con una ganancia tan elevada, pueda producirse inestabilidad. 
Mis conocimientos son muy básicos, pero si la inestabilidad no saca al operacional de la saturación, lo tenemos hecho. 
En caso contrario, habrá que buscar el remedio.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 31, 2022)

Gente, recuerden que la idea es detectar el corte de suministro para desactivar el protector, por ende al cortarse la energía desde el interruptor, cabe la posibilidad de que aún se siga induciendo interferencias a través de los cables, con lo que el sistema con antena puede ser totalmente ineficiente.

Yo tengo un tester que me compré hace poco y tiene el N.C.V. (Non-Contact Voltage, wiki solo en inglés: Test light - Wikipedia ), y me detecta voltaje en el cable de un velador SIN conectar, solo porque está "cerca" de otros cables.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Oct 31, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Gente, recuerden que la idea es detectar el corte de suministro para desactivar el protector, por ende al cortarse la energía desde el interruptor, cabe la posibilidad de que aún se siga induciendo interferencias a través de los cables, con lo que el sistema con antena puede ser totalmente ineficiente.
> 
> Yo tengo un tester que me compré hace poco y tiene el N.C.V. (Non-Contact Voltage, wiki solo en inglés: Test light - Wikipedia ), y me detecta voltaje en el cable de un velador SIN conectar, solo porque está "cerca" de otros cables.


Por eso comenté que hay que separar la antena del vivo. 
Ya lo probé, y detecta la AC del cable si está en contacto con el mismo. También si tocas la antena con los dedos (interruptor táctil) . Supongo que la inducción de la fuente es más fuerte. 
Prueben mi circuito en la protoboard. Son sólo 5 minutos. 
He puesto una idea 'absurda' que funciona, pero si no gusta, la olvidamos y busquemos otra opción. 
Sigamos las directrices del doctor y busquemos soluciones posibles que convenzan a padre de la criatura. Superemos el reto que nos propone.! 
El diploma aún no tiene el nombre del titular 😉
Si nadie halla solución al reto, siempre podremos volver al camino ya recorrido. Optoacoplador o antena mágica. 

Tengo un osciloscopio de juguete, poco fiable, pero útil aunque tiene un sólo canal. 
Trataré de ver que pasa por Vin y Vout.
Si alguien dispone de uno bueno de dos canales, podría ilustrarnos de lo que se 'cuece'


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2022)

Fíjense acá:




Es parecido es la idea que yo tengo, aunque lo mío es mucho mas simple por que no es para medir nada ya que solo necesito pulsos.
Y a eso cualquiera lo puede construir con cosas baratas...


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Oct 31, 2022)

... Pero doctor, el inductor generará energía si pasa corriente por el cable. Si el equipo está en reposo, y con una fuente conmutada, la corriente será casi 0. Y no inducirá nada. Corrijanme... 
Creo que necesitamos detectar AC sin contacto con y sin corriente. Algo como el NCV que menciona DJ T3.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 31, 2022)

Lo que tendrías que experimentar a modo reciclaje y mas facil obtención es la utilización de los toroides de ferrites que hay en las lamparas de bajo consumo (fluorescentes).

Entonces queda;
- Detectar consumo mediante transformador.
- Detectar tensión vía antena o NCV.
- Optoacoplador.
- Fotodiodo/fototransistor/LDR al ojo de buey.
- No se qué mas.

El detector de consumo o corriente, debe estar muy bien calculado, ya que debe detectar el consumo en reposo como mínimo, pero en cuanto aumente el consumo, lo hará la tensión de salida del transformador, con lo que de milivoltios pasarían a algunos voltios  inclusive decenas o mas...

El detector por antena o NCV, tiene el defecto de que cualquier interferencia puede ser detectada.

Con el optoacoplador invadis el lado "caliente", exponiendo la red domiciliaria que, por un posible mal armado, quede todo electrificado.

El fotodiodo/fototransistor/LDR es complejo adaptarlo, y también queda cerca de la tensión de red.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2022)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> el inductor generará energía si pasa corriente por el cable. Si el equipo está en reposo, y con una fuente conmutada, *la corriente será casi 0*. Y no inducirá nada.


Si con 36V y en reposo tengo casi 100mA en el secundario, en el primario voy a tener 36/220*100=17mA...es medible...


DJ T3 dijo:


> El detector de consumo o corriente, debe estar muy bien calculado, ya que debe detectar el consumo en reposo como mínimo, pero en cuanto aumente el consumo, lo hará la tensión de salida del transformador, con lo que de milivoltios pasarían a algunos voltios inclusive decenas o mas...


Eso no es problema por que hay que amplificar la señal, y si recorta y satura es mejor. La entrada puede protegerse con un par de diodos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Lo que tendrías que experimentar a modo reciclaje y mas facil obtención es la utilización de los toroides de ferrites que hay en las lamparas de bajo consumo (fluorescentes).


Ya probé con los toroides de las fuentes de PC (23 vueltas) y con otro toroide de una fuente industrial (51 vueltas). Ninguno funcionó del todo bien por que hay que meterles mas vueltas, pero al menos sé que no se van a saturar magnéticamente cuando pase la corriente de línea, por que el alambre enrrollado mide como 1.5mm de diámetro ==> vaaarios amperes por ahí.
Tengo como mil toroides del fuentes de lámparas bajo-consumo, pero son muuuuuy chiquitos y si les envuelvo mas vueltas no va a entrar el cable de la línea de 220V.
Si tengo tiempo voy a comprar algunas arandelas para hacer la prueba del video...o le voy a enrrollar muuuchas vueltas a un toroide de fuente de PC, para seguir reciclando la fuente y ver si consigo que funcione "el sensor"...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2022)

Estuve simulando un poco lo que hizo el hombre del video, y el circuito magnético parece operar muy parecido como le dá a el.
Esta es la simulación que hice:

Las inductancias están calculadas en base a 12nH / mm, así que los 60nH del primario son 5mm de cable de 220V enrollado dos vueltas en el toroide (creo que debería ser un poco mas de 5mm...pero bué, si fuera mas grande funcionaría mejor). Los 22uH del secundario son las 100 vueltas de alambre que el comenta y que según mis cálculos y algunas pruebas que hice deberían ser como 2mts de alambre.
La inductancia mutua la calcula Simetrix en base a un factor de acople de 0.9, que si bien es medio bajo yo no espero que sea mucho mayor dado lo precario del núcleo que construyó.
La corriente I1 que circula por el primario es de 440mApap, que equivale mas o menos a un amplificador de 20+20W a plena carga, y el resultado en el secundario del transformador es lo siguiente:

La amplitud de la tensión "roja" (es tensión por que hay una resistencia de 100 ohms en el secundario) es para la corriente de 440mApap, y es de 145uV, mientras que la verde es para una corriente de 34mApap, que serían los amplificadores en reposo (y falta el pre) y la tensión es de 12uV. Ambos valores son amplificables, así que parece que puede andar bien, sobre todo por que las inductancias no han tenido en cuenta el material del núcleo excepto para la inductancia mutua, así que deberían ser un poco mayores...


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 1, 2022)

No pretendo estar a los niveles de Uds.  , pero he usado con mucho exito el protector de parlantes *Crimson-Zavalla* ... cuesta una fuente extra pero *es una maravilla* , sobre todo en el APAGADO.
No funciona con Clase D porque son bridge y no es posible detectar la DC , pero levantando las resistencias queda el retardo y apagado rapido .
Por otra parte , he comprado unas plaquetitas muy baratas con relé de 5V y activadas por optoacoplador ... poniendo un capacitor a la entrada da un retardo perfecto . Lo uso para mi Home Cinema en el que tengo que prender varios aparatos ( Sub, Chromecast, Deco de TV .... )
Y los enciendo a todos con el USB del TV . 
Con esto evito  rabietas del WAF !!!! ( no puedo reproducir los terminos )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2022)

AntonioAA dijo:


> pero he usado con mucho exito el protector de parlantes Crimson-Zavalla ... *cuesta una fuente extra* pero es una maravilla , sobre todo en el APAGADO


Ese es un problema, por que perdemos lo de "bajo costo" al gastar en una fuente adicional, y además el espacio interno del gabinete está muy comprometido y no hay lugar para una fuente extra  🤷‍♂️



AntonioAA dijo:


> *he comprado unas plaquetitas muy baratas con relé de 5V y activadas por optoacoplador* ... poniendo un capacitor a la entrada da un retardo perfecto . Lo uso para mi Home Cinema en el que tengo que prender varios aparatos


Buena idea!!! Esas placas valen muy poco  y pueden ser una solución al relay de corte de este proyecto...

*PD:* Ayer compré 6 arandelas medio violentas y parecidas a las que usa el hombre del video. Luego les voy a traer unas fotos, pero tienen cerca de 40mm de diámetro con un hueco de 15mm. Veremos que sucede...


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Nov 1, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Estuve simulando un poco lo que hizo el hombre del video, y el circuito magnético parece operar muy parecido como le dá a el.
> Esta es la simulación que hice:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 291205
> Las inductancias están calculadas en base a 12nH / mm, así que los 60nH del primario son 5mm de cable de 220V enrollado dos vueltas en el toroide (creo que debería ser un poco mas de 5mm...pero bué, si fuera mas grande funcionaría mejor). Los 22uH del secundario son las 100 vueltas de alambre que el comenta y que según mis cálculos y algunas pruebas que hice deberían ser como 2mts de alambre.
> ...


Pero... Que pasará en caso de avería del amplificador y entrase en corto? 
Tendríamos un pico de muchos amperios... Y en consecuencia un pico de tensión en el toroide?

Incluso el pico de encendido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2022)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Pero... Que pasará en caso de avería del amplificador y entrase en corto?
> Tendríamos un pico de muchos amperios... Y en consecuencia un pico de tensión en el toroide?


No pasa absolutamente nada. La tensión inducida en la bobina es muuuy baja (milivolts o cientos de microvolts) y hay que amplificarla por un par de cientos de veces para que sea usable. La entrada del A.O. no corre peligro (aunque se puede proteger con diodos) y la salida saturará contra Vcc....de ahí no pasa  🤷‍♂️


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Nov 1, 2022)

Pues algo debí hacer mal, porque me he cargado 3 operacionales probando con una simple lámpara. 🤣🤣🤣
Será que no puse la R de 100 Ohm....


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 1, 2022)

Con lo del relé que mensiona Antonio, había pensado en alimentar un relé con fuente capacitiva directo de los 220Vca, pero lo descarté por el concepto de "principiantes".



direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Pues algo debí hacer mal, porque me he cargado 3 operacionales probando con una simple lámpara. 🤣🤣🤣
> Será que no puse la R de 100 Ohm....


Justo a eso me refería cuando dije


DJ T3 dijo:


> El detector de consumo o corriente, debe estar muy bien calculado, ya que debe detectar el consumo en reposo como mínimo, pero en cuanto aumente el consumo, lo hará la tensión de salida del transformador, con lo que de milivoltios pasarían a algunos voltios inclusive decenas o mas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2022)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Será que no puse la R de 100 Ohm....


Exactamente. Es un transformador de corriente, y como tal, fuerza a que circule por el secundario la corriente establecida por la relación de vueltas que hayas hecho: Is = Ip x Nvp / Nvs => moraleja: Si no ponés la resistencia para que se genere una tensión medible y lo dejás a circuito abierto, la tensión en el secundario (donde colocaste el A.O) tenderá a un valor muuuuy alto por que la "resistencia que pusiste" vale infinito  🤷‍♂️


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Nov 1, 2022)

Ya ve. Sólo pasé un hilo del cable de la lámpara por el interior de la bobina. Cero vueltas en el primario. O una vuelta, según se mire. 
No imaginaba que fuese tan alta la corriente inducida.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 1, 2022)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> No imaginaba que fuese tan alta la corriente inducida


No recuerdo dónde, pero se hablaba de que si queda al aire o con una resistencia muy alta, la tensión inducida puede llegar a miles, según se arme el transformador de corriente.

Aparte de la resistencia, pondría un zener y un diodo para proteger de una subida de tensión (zener) y una inversión de fase (diodo)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2022)

Tenes que cerrar el circuito secundario con una resistencia entre 100 y 200 ohms (tipico).
Se ve que has usado un buen nucleo


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 2, 2022)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Ya ve. Sólo pasé un hilo del cable de la lámpara por el interior de la bobina. Cero vueltas en el primario. O una vuelta, según se mire.


/OT

Se cuenta como vuelta cada vez que cruza el conductor, así que es una vuelta.

/End OT


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 3, 2022)

Vamos a ver que he hecho hasta ahora.
1-Junté este "stock" de toroides y arandelas. Las arandelas están medio grandes, pero así es mas fácil pasar el alambre.

Las primeras de la izquierda son las arandelas (obvio, no?) y estas son sus dimensiones....pero todavía no armo nada con ellas.


El amarillo que sigue es un toroide de filtrado LC de una de las fuentes de PC que desarmé para el gabinete. Tampoco lo he bobinado...
El que sigue - mas chico - también es de una fuente de PC pero no recuerdo cual. Estos toroides traen como 4 o 5 arrollamientos cada uno, de diferente largo y diámetro, pero el alambre rojo siempre es el mas largo y de un diámetro intermedio. Hay alambres mas flacos y mas gordos, pero hay que quitarlos...y es un laburito medio denso de hacer. Este tiene 31 o 32 vueltas.
El cuarto es un toroide que encontré en una caja y que compré en 1995 para bobinar un trafo que nunca bobiné. De este no hay datos, códigos ni nada que lo identifique. Está bobinado con el alambre rojo que saqué del núcleo amarillo y me alcanzó para 27 vueltas. Este es el que mejor funciona   .
El último es un toroide de la fuente conmutada industrial que desarmé hace meses. El toroide es celeste claro o gris, no se vé muy bien, y tiene 51 vueltas.

2- Probé con los toroides que están bobinados, usando como carga una lámpara de 100W 220V que consume una coriente de 437mA medidos con la pinza amperométrica...aunque solo me interesa saberlo para establecer alguna relación con la corriente que circula por los bobinados.
Primero ensayé el "celeste", y me dió estos resultados:
La inductancia de la bobina es de casi 300uH:

y la corriente por el bobinado es 400uA con 2 vueltas (la bobina está casi en corto por el shunt del tester).

3- Luego hice la misma prueba con el toroide "marrón". La inductancia me dió algo de 55uH

y la lectura con tres vueltas del cable me dió 250uA

4- Por último probé el toroide de 1995, que no quedó muy bonito pero no tengo mucho alambre esmaltado como para hacer pruebas y descartar los recortes así que reuso lo que pillo.

Me olvidé de sacar foto de la inductancia medida, pero también es de casi 300uH. A este lo medí primero con una vuelta del cable y me dió 570uA, pero con dos vueltas me dió 1.31mA.

Ahí se vé la resistencia 100 ohms pero no está conectada a ambos extremos. Luego voy a medir la tensión alterna que resulta, pero en algunas pruebas no dá muy alta que digamos por que la potencia transferida por el cable al núcleo es muuuy pequeña.

Bueno...hasta acá llegamos por hoy.

Continuará????


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 4, 2022)

Te consulto Doc, que tenes mas experiencia que yo, o cualquier otro del foro.
Para hacerlo universal, será posible realizar el transformador pero con núcleo de aire?
Desconozco las propiedades magneticas, pero lo único que importa es una señal de presencia de 220Vca/110Vca...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 4, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Para hacerlo universal, será posible realizar el transformador pero con núcleo de aire?


Hasta ahora me parece que no. La magnitud de la corriente que circula por el secundario es muy dependiente de la permeabilidad magnética del núcleo y de la cantidad de vueltas, tanto del secundario como del primario. Si el primario debe ser de una sola vuelta (que solo pase el cable) vas a necesitar un núcleo que permita concentrar en él las líneas de campo magnético, y la única forma de hacerlo es con un núcleo muy permeable por que de lo contrario la dispersión del campo en un núcleo de aire poco va a inducir en la segunda bobina.
Lo que estoy buscando y midiendo se debe a la necesidad de encontrar un material apto para ser el núcleo de la bobina y que además sea fácil de conseguir....muy fácil de conseguir...y por eso voy a probar con los núcleos amarillos de las fuentes de PC, pero algunas pruebas preliminares no me hacen guardar mucha esperanza....

*EDITO:*
Acá te muestro las mediciones de un toroide de fuente de PC tal como viene en el PCB (inductancia 25uH maso...)

y acá tenés la medición de otro toroide muy similar al de fuente de PC pero con muchos bobinados. La inductancia también es de 25uH o por ahí muy cerca siempre considerando el cable *ROJO *que es el mas largo y de mas vueltas:

En ambos casos tuve que darle tres vueltas al cable de "potencia" para aumentar la sensiblidad. En el primer caso me generó 160uA y en el segundo 230uA. Es decir: con los toroides de fuentes de PC - que son todos mas o menos parecidos (al menos los 4 que medí) -  es posible sensar la corriente de potencia y obtener una lectura "razonable" en el secundario. Hay que ver ahora cuanta tensión genera con la resistencia estándard de 100 ohms, y en base a eso hay que calcular el factor de amplificación mínima necesaria para obtener una señal más facil de procesar...

Continuaremos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 5, 2022)

Encontré un documento que explica los parámetros y los colores de los toroides. Todavía no sé que tan útil es, pero lo dejo por acá para que no se pierda.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Nov 5, 2022)

Dr. Le planteo otra posibilidad... 
Y si en lugar de detectar corriente a través de una bobina, aprovechamos la tensión de rizado de la fuente? 
Reemplazamos una bobina, que no parece fácil de calcular, al menos para un principiante. Por un condensador de desacople. Eliminamos la DC y cogemos la AC del rizado de la fuente. Posiblemente de algunos mV a alta frecuencia al ser una fuente conmutada. 
La amplificamos con un operacional y la filtramos para dejarla en continua, para alimentar el 555....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 5, 2022)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Y si en lugar de detectar corriente a través de una bobina, aprovechamos la tensión de rizado de la fuente?
> Reemplazamos una bobina, que no parece fácil de calcular, al menos para un principiante. Por un condensador de desacople. Eliminamos la DC y cogemos la AC del rizado de la fuente. Posiblemente de algunos mV a alta frecuencia al ser una fuente conmutada.
> La amplificamos con un operacional y la filtramos para dejarla en continua, para alimentar el 555....


No se.....me parece mas complicado meter mano en una SMPS y buscar de donde tomar la señal que sea útil...
Además, la fuente conmutada puede ser cualquier otra y no la que he usado...y ahí comenzarían de nuevo los problemas.
En cuanto a los toroides, no pretendo que se calcule nada, y ahora estoy analizando la posibilidad de usar los toroides de fuentes de PC tal como vienen, sin siquiera tener que rebobinarlos.... veré que sucede...


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Nov 5, 2022)

No me refería a meter mano a la fuente. 
Sencillamente colocar un condensador en la salida de la fuente. Bloqueamos la DC y solo pasa la AC del rizado de la fuente. Ese rizado que ha traspasado el condensador podría ser equivalente al inducido por la bobina, con la ventaja de que como mucho, su nivel nunca superaría a la tensión de la fuente.


----------



## Sileighty_ (Nov 5, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Probé con los toroides que están bobinados, usando como carga una lámpara de 100W 220V que consume una coriente de 437mA medidos con la pinza amperométrica


Me preocupa cuando el ampli esté en reposo, el consumo del primario de la smps va a ser bajísimo.. Habría que probarlo en esa condición. Tal vez sea necesario un toroide con muchas mas vueltas en el secundario.


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 5, 2022)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> No me refería a meter mano a la fuente.
> Sencillamente colocar un condensador en la salida de la fuente. Bloqueamos la DC y solo pasa la AC del rizado de la fuente. Ese rizado que ha traspasado el condensador podría ser equivalente al inducido por la bobina, con la ventaja de que como mucho, su nivel nunca superaría a la tensión de la fuente.



Tomar el rizado de la salida es lo mismo que usar la salida misma para comandar y posee el mismo problema: Cuando se apaga el interruptor la fuente sigue/puede seguir funcionando un rato más. Por eso se trata de detectar en el lado primario.

Una llave doble sería ideal lástima que hay problemas con la separación con el lado "caliente".


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Nov 5, 2022)

Gracias. Problemas de las fuentes conmutadas... Siempre preferí las lineales. Cosas de viejos como yo...


----------



## Sileighty_ (Nov 6, 2022)

Doc, que le parece usar un pequeño transformador para circuito impreso como los que se usan en placas de microondas, luces de emergencia, etc? son muy pequeños y económicos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 6, 2022)

Sileighty_ dijo:


> Doc, que le parece usar un pequeño transformador para circuito impreso como los que se usan en placas de microondas, luces de emergencia, etc? son muy pequeños y económicos.


Lo iba a sugerir, pero creo que ya había dicho el Doc que no hay lugar para algo de ese tamaño (así sea pequeño)...

Si hubiera lugar, entonces conviene directamente alimentar el circuito protector con ese transformador...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 6, 2022)

Si, seguro. Si hay lugar en tu gabinete podés usar todo lo que quieras y quepa dentro. En el que yo propuse queda casi "cero" espacio. Recordar que llevar un transformador a las cercanías de las señales de bajo nivel no es algo muy saludable que digamos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 7, 2022)

Cada vez me gusta menos esto de usar un inductor para captar la señal de la línea.
Los inductores de fuentes de PC (mas o menos 35uH) o fuentes conmutadas en general no funcionan bien: la permeabilidad del toroide no es muy alta y generan muy baja corriente y muy baja tensión sobre los 100 ohms estándar de carga.
Esta foto es de un toroide de fuente conmutada no de PC (probé uno de los amarillos y no daba ni asco...): el toroide marrón de la prueba anterior.

Un miserable mV con medio ampere de corriente y tres vueltas del cable de potencia....hummmmmm
El que mejor funcionó es el "toroide de 1995"...pero de ese no hay datos para buscar algo parecido  🤷‍♂️

Ese genera casi 10mV sobre 100 ohms con medio ampere de carga y tres vueltas del cable.

En cualquier momento armo el inductor con las arandelas y veo que tal vá...por que tiene que ser algo que cualquiera pueda encontrar y usar, y parece que el camino no vá por los toroides de fuentes conmutadas. Como siga así, en cualquier momento cambio a un optoacoplador de fuente de PC y armo algún engendro (ya tengo algunas ideas dando vueltas en la cabeza) para no meter 220V en al área de baja señal y baja tensión de alimentación.

Continuará...


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 8, 2022)

Te consulto Doc, un tornillo grande (bulón), no serviría también? Si llegase a funcionar lo de las arandelas, no vendría mal ver lo del bulón.

La idea que sea totalmente universal y conseguible


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 8, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> un tornillo grande (bulón), no serviría también?


La verdad es que ni idea...
El principal problema con estas cosas es que no existen especificaciones que me permitan calcular y predecir el comportamiento....y así, la única vía es prueba y error...y no soy muy amigo de eso  🤷‍♂️

El circuito del opto lo tengo simulado y listo, el problema es encontrar algo que me permita meter dentro el circuitito y luego bañarlo usando barras de adhesivo plástico o algo similar. Si logro hacerlo bien, soluciono el problema y solo llevo al PCB los conductores de colector y emisor del fototransistor....que trabajan con baja tensión.
Los optos tipo PC817 o similares abundan en las fuentes de PC ATX y pueden conseguirse como parte del mismo desguace necesario para el gabinete...
Además el circuito del antiplop se simplifica un montón y creo que sale con solo dos 555...o se puede usar el de ESP...


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Nov 8, 2022)

Dr. Existe un producto comercial para encapsular conexiones eléctricas. Se emplea en conexiones eléctricas para zonas húmedas. Es un gel, con el que inundas la Caja de conexiones y que se solidifica quedando con una textura similar a la silicona. 
Es un producto caro, quizás fuera del objetivo de este proyecto, pero puede ser útil para otros. 
Será más económico y fácil, usar un pequeño transformador de 12V para alimentar el antiplop. Así lo hice yo en mi proyecto.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 8, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> el problema es encontrar algo que me permita meter dentro el circuitito y luego bañarlo usando barras de adhesivo plástico o algo similar.


Unas tapitas plásticas de gaseosa, cajita de algún producto tipo "TicTac" o similar?
Reciclaje al 100%... Y por lo "grande" que es el circuito con PC817 y un par de resistencias, queda joya...

Sino, para quien quiera gastar, ya existe un circuito para tal fin, pero...
https://m.es.aliexpress.com/item/32951897813.html?gatewayAdapt=Pc2Msite

Hay otro modulito con un "trafito" chiquitito, pero hay que mandar a hacer el PCB...
sensor de voltaje alterna 110-220VAC


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 8, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Sino, para quien quiera gastar, ya existe un circuito para tal fin, pero...
> https://m.es.aliexpress.com/item/32951897813.html?gatewayAdapt=Pc2Msite
> 
> Hay otro modulito con un "trafito" chiquitito, pero hay que mandar a hacer el PCB...
> sensor de voltaje alterna 110-220VAC


Naaaaa....mi circuito es muuuucho mas pequeño y simple que cualquiera de esos, sin transformador ni cosas raras. El tema es diseñar un contenedor aislante.... y eso es en lo que estoy pensando...


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Nov 11, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Naaaaa....mi circuito es muuuucho mas pequeño y simple que cualquiera de esos, sin transformador ni cosas raras. El tema es diseñar un contenedor aislante.... y eso es en lo que estoy pensando...


Se me ocurre emplear un producto cementoso, similar a utilizado en las resistencias cerámicas. Es ignífugo, tiene la capacidad de disipar calor y es dieléctrico. Me he traído de una de mis obras un poco de cemento cola. Lo probare este finde y les informo de los resultados. 😉
Eso si, el circuito quedaré incrustado el una piedra. No hay posibilidad de acceso una vez endurecido.


----------



## cantoni11 (Nov 14, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esto estaba faltando hacer, y es el mecanismo de atenuación y selección de entradas.
> El preamplificador tendrá solo dos entradas disponibles, por que de esa forma el cambio entre ellas puede hacerse con un switch DPDT, que sale barato y es fácil de conseguir. Por supuesto que ambas entradas son de alto nivel, como la salida de un reproductor de CD, de un DVD, de un DAC o de un receptor/reproductor Bluetooth, y por ese motivo hay que atenuarlas para llevarlas a un nivel de entrada adecuado para el preamplificador, y para que este no sature cuando le demos volumen.
> Como el amplificador tiene una sensibilidad de entrada de 500mVrms y cada dispositivo reproductor digital tiene entre 1.2V y 2V de salida, es necesario atenuar la señal de entrada para que luego el preamplificador puede manejarla sin problemas. De esta forma, como el preamplificador tiene una ganancia máxima de 17dB (mas o menos 7 veces), si elegimos que la entrada al preamplificador quede en 200mVrms, este será capaz de excitar sin problemas al amplificador teniendo la posibilidad de llevar su salida hasta 1.4Vrms quedando margen suficiente si la señal es menor de 200mVrms.
> Para cumplir con esto le asigné un divisor a cada entrada con valores de atenuación diferentes ya que no sé que cosa conectarán para escuchar música: uno de ellos con atenuación de *-20dB* - útil para CD y DVD - y otra con una atenuación de *-16dB* que será útil para DACs y receptores Bluetooth...y tal vez teléfonos celulares. Con esta atenuaciones casi que no debería haber impacto en la posición del control de volumen al conmutar entre ellas 🤷‍♂️
> ...


Hola Zoidberg , como estas! . Este tema viene "como anillo al dedo " una gran duda que tengo . Poseo un pre Yamaha C4  ( año 1980 creo o sea vintage)   que tiene en su entrada aux. una sensibilidad de 150mV  y quiero conectar debidamente un CD Player  sony cuya salida tiene una salida de 2V según el manual . Que atenuación debería aplicar para que funcione perfecto ? . Gracias y saludos


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 14, 2022)

cantoni11 dijo:


> ¿ Que atenuación debería aplicar ?



¿ 2V / 150mV, tal vez ?


----------



## cantoni11 (Nov 14, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> ¿ 2V / 150mV, tal vez ?


Gracias ,esos 13.33  pero expresado en qué ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 14, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> ¿ 2V / 150mV, tal vez ?


Al revés ==> *0.15V/2V=0.075*  ...claro, suponiendo que con 150mV se alcanza la potencia máxima de salida.
0.075 (es adimensional por que es V/V) = -22.5dB ==> yo le pondría -20dB y listo... Si ves que le sobra lo atenuás un poco más.


----------



## cantoni11 (Nov 14, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Al revés ==> *0.15V/2V=0.075*  ...claro, suponiendo que con 150mV se alcanza la potencia máxima de salida.
> 0.075 (es adimensional por que es V/V) = -22.5dB ==> yo le pondría -20dB y listo... Si ves que le sobra lo atenuás un poco más.


Gracias genio!! una vez mas desburrandome . Observé en un circuito de preamplificador  que a la resistencia paralelo del divisor le agregan un cap de 820pF también en paralelo . Qué función cumpliría dicho capacitor? . Adjunto una figura, que atenuación tendría aplicando los valores de la foto ? .  Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 14, 2022)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Observé en un circuito de preamplificador que a la resistencia paralelo del divisor le agregan un cap de 820pF también en paralelo . *Qué función cumpliría dicho capacitor?*


Ni idea.... es una suerte de filtro pasabajos en poco más de 20kHz y recorta el ancho de banda de la señal del CD.


cantoni11 dijo:


> Adjunto una figura, que atenuación tendría aplicando los valores de la foto ?


La atenuación es 8K2/(8K2+8K2) = 0.5 ==> -6dB


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 15, 2022)

He conectado muchos cachivaches a muchos amplis y basta con regular el volumen del dispositivo como para que la señal no sature la entrada .... usualmente era en el "4" del volumen ....


----------



## cantoni11 (Nov 15, 2022)

AntonioAA dijo:


> He conectado muchos cachivaches a muchos amplis y basta con regular el volumen del dispositivo como para que la señal no sature la entrada .... usualmente era en el "4" del volumen ....


Pienso que cuando el circuito del "pre" empieza con un potenciómetro de volumen no habría problemas. En mi caso no es así , el control de volumen se encuentra después de varias etapas ..entonces entro con señal alta  que seguro mete distorsión .   Me parece mejor si se baja la señal . lo probé y te puedo decir hasta que suena mejor .

Mitad de potenciómetro quedó la entrega de todo el power . Antes Estaba en un cuarto  y sonaba distinto, no nos olvidemos que son equipos donde todaví no exitía el CD player y los periféricos que le conectabas ,( casetera , tuner,etc ) apenas si tenían 200 mv de salida contra los 2V que puede generar el CD. Si alguien sabe mas y me confirma o me corrije si hablo ganzadas.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2022)

AntonioAA dijo:


> basta con regular el volumen del dispositivo como para que la señal no sature la entrada .... usualmente era en el "4" del volumen


Eso si es que el "bicho" tiene control de nivel de salida. Ni el CD, ni el deck ni el sintonizador que tengo tienen ese ajuste 🤷‍♂️


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Nov 15, 2022)

Yo tengo un Yamaha A-592 con sensibilidad de entrada de CD también de 150mV y un CD Pioneer PD-104 con salida también de 2V y no me presenta ningún tipo de saturación de audio. Ambos de los años 90. También tengo el ajuste de volumen después del ajuste de tonos. 
_Quizás las impedancias jueguen un papel importante. Pruebe y escuche. Si le satura, yo no modificaría el equipo. Pondría un atenuador en el cable de conexión. Pero antes de hacer nada, insisto, pruebe y escuche. _


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2022)

El problema no es que vaya a saturar o nó, aunque podría suceder. El problema es que si cambias entre entradas hay que mover el control de volumen para adecuarlo a la nueva fuente.
Por ejemplo, si la entrada seleccionada es la de línea (150mV) y es donde está conectado el CD (2V) el control de volumen va a estar MUY bajo para permitir que una señal taaan grande no excite el amplificador a plena potencia...con el terrible bullicio que eso generaría.
Si luego cambiás a la entrada cápsula magnética, que está mucho mejor adaptada a ese tipo de amplificadores, ahora el volumen del amplificador estará bajíiiiiisimo y vas a tener que girar la perilla para subirlo a un nivel de escucha razonable. Y si ahora querés volver a escuchar del CD, tenés que acordarte de bajar bastaaaaante el volumen, por que si no lo hacés y cambiás de fuente....corren serio riesgos los parlantes, por que ahora el volumen estará fuertíiiiisimo ya que quedó configurado para otra fuente mejor adaptada.

Se entiende cual es el problema????
Por eso los atenuadores son indispensables, ya que "igualan" los niveles de señal para que el cambio de fuentes sea (bastante) natural, sin que nada corra riesgos y sin tener que andar moviendo perillas de un lado hacia el otro.
Por supuesto que esto solo vale si tenes varias fuentes de señal entre las que puedas elegir...por que si solo tenés un reproductor de CD, con que bajés el volumen una vez será suficiente. Si no es así....vas a tener problemas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2022)

He estado "trabajando" en diversas versiones del anti-plop basadas en la simplísima del amigo @direccionyproyectos  y con la idea de que corte los parlantes cuando desaparezca la tensión de línea (220V). Por desgracia, el uso de 555 para generar la desconexión inmediata al apagar el amplificador me ha llevado a agregar 2 chips 555 adicionales, varias resistencias y capacitores, y por supuesto, el optoacoplador para detectar la ausencia de los 220V.....y aún así el funcionamiento no es perfecto, no al menos como a mí me gustaría.

Dada esta condición, la solución que tiene la mejor relación precio-prestaciones es el *proyecto 104 de ESP* sumado al modulito optoacoplado. Esta combinación permitiría que el mismo anti-plop funcione con una fuente lineal (transformador+rectificadores+filtro) y con una conmutada (SMPS) sin ningún tipo de cambio..ni siquiera de conexión (al menos en mi imaginación)....y esto mismo podría extenderse a los protectores de parlantes que ya presenté antes...solo que a esto debo verificarlo 🤷‍♂️ .

El inconveniente es que ahora aparece el problema del diseño y publicación del PCB necesario para implementarlo, por que el circuito es de Rod Elliot y en este foro respetamos su pedido de no publicar PCBs de sus proyectos ya que perjudiqcan su negocio de venta circuitos impresos para mantener ese fabuloso sitio web que tan buenos proyectos, ideas e información nos brinda. El proyecto 104 es un caso bastante especial en este aspecto, por que el mismo Rod Elliot casi que descarta publicar un PCB para este proyecto, ya que según sus propias palabras:

Yo ya tengo un PCB desarrollado en Protel (que debe tener mas de 14 años) que sigue casi exactamente la misma línea del prototipo de la fotografía, pero que tiene agregado el espacio para dos relays. Vean la foto del amplificador de museo donde readapté y usé este PCB:





El asunto ahora es que debo rediseñar parte del circuito y del PCB para permitir el enlace con el modulito optoacoplado, pero no sé si voy a poder publicar el nuevo circuito impreso ....lo voy a pensar.... pero al menos el circuito modificado si voy a publicarlo.

Continuará....


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Nov 15, 2022)

Estupendo Dr.
Paralelamente estoy probando el encapsula miento que comenté.
Hice el prototipo y tengo que esperar a que el mortero frague debidamente. Se precisan 4 semanas de endurecimiento, aunque en 1 semana tendrá el 65% de la resistencia característica. El próximo finde lo someteré a las pruebas. (1 semana de curado)

1. Medir ausencia de resistencia eléctrica. Sólo dispongo de un Tester para medir resistencia. No tengo equipo para medir aislamiento. 🤷‍♂️
2. Lo pondré en el tostador para comprobar que las altas temperaturas no lo hacen fisurada ni estallar.
3. Le pasaré la rueda del coche por encima para partirlo. 😝

Si funciona y le convence, les haré un brico de cómo hacerlo.

El material es gratis, sólo hay que pasar por una obra y pedirle a un albañil un vasito de mortero en polvo. 😉
Pero no vayan todos a la misma obra....


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 15, 2022)

Y a todo esto, no será conveniente calcular la tensión mínima y agregar un comparador simple con un zener, resistencia y transistor.
Sería un detector de bajo voltaje, y no tocas nada de la red domiciliaria ni nada por el estilo...

El circuito debe ser capaz de detectar rapidamente el bajo voltaje y si hay doble tensión, sensar ambos...

Que le parece Doc?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Y a todo esto, no será conveniente calcular la tensión mínima y agregar un comparador simple con un zener, resistencia y transistor.
> Sería un detector de bajo voltaje, y no tocas nada de la red domiciliaria ni nada por el estilo...


No vá por ahí el ruido....
La técnica normal usa la alterna del secundario para saber cuando desaparece la tensión de línea. Como en las SMPS no se puede hacer eso sin meterle mano adentro, la unica solución es mirar directamente los 220V.
No se puede calcular la baja tensión en el secundario por que es un valor dependiente de muchas variables, y cualquier carga que agregue (el zener) también lo va a modificar.
El circuito del proyecto 104 cuesta muy poco dinero, funciona a la perfección y si logro acoplarle el opto (es fácil) tendremos un antiplop universal, para cualquier fuente.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 15, 2022)

Perdón, pero me perdí con lo del opto...

Por otro lado, creo que te habían sugerido colocar aparte del puente de diodos principal, otro para alimentar o "sondear" a través del secundario, pero tiene el inconveniente que tenías antes, tarda en descargarse la fuente, con lo que seguis en la misma.

Lo que te digo, es medible con todo a full, se mide la fuente, y ese es el valor mínimo de voltaje. Un poco por debajo de eso quiere decir que no tiene tensión, y si se vuelve a cargar, la salida está descativada por el "reset".

Bah, no se. Digo yo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 18, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Lo que te digo, es medible con todo a full, se mide la fuente, y ese es el valor mínimo de voltaje. Un *poco por debajo de eso* quiere decir que no tiene tensión


Ese es el problema: cuanto es "un poco debajo de eso"??? Y no solo eso, sino también "cuanto se tarda en llegar a ese poco menos si la fuente no está a plena carga"?? Y este ultimo punto es clave para asegurar el anti-plop de manera "general".
No son preguntas fáciles de responder y requieren ajustes caso por caso.....no me parece una buena solución...


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Nov 18, 2022)

Les avanzo un poco sobre el proceso de encapsulado. 
Lo he puesto en el tostador, y el material se comporta adecuadamente. 18 minutos expuesto, alcanzando un máximo de 330 grados centígrados, y sin presentar signos de fracturación o fisuración. 
Eléctricamente, está presentando algunas anomalías. Se comporta como un condensador de aproximadamente 50 uF de capacidad... Absurdo, un trocito de PCB sumergida en un trozo de mortero de cemento Portland no puede tener tanta capacidad. 
Supongo que como se encuentra en proceso químico de cristalización del cemento, dicha reacción química está confundiendo a mi Tester. 
Debemos esperar a que la reacción se estabilice....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 18, 2022)

Así está quedando el circuit del anti-plop, 100% basado en el P104 de ESP pero con varios cambios que hacen posible publicar el PCB. En la simulación de LTSpice funciona OK.

Faltan algunos detallitos, tal como el transistor que excita al relay y poner en paralelo con A5 el inversor que sobra, pero eso vendrá en la implementación real.
Les dejo el archivo de LTSpice por si quieren simularlo y jugar un rato.

Continuará...


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Nov 20, 2022)

El proceso del encapsulado con mortero de cemento Portland va mejorando día a día. 
Recordando, se precisan a menos 28 días de curado para considerarse endurecido técnicamente. 
El aspecto y el sonido que emite al golpearlo con una pieza metálica es similar a una piedra tras una sola semana de endurecido. 
La resistencia eléctrica interna se va reduciendo día a día. 
Hoy, al conectar el ohmetro arrojó una resistencia interna de 10 MOhm, pero los números corren en modo ascendente sin de tenerse, mientras escribo, ha superado los 40 sin detenerse.

Indicativo de que internamente sigue habiendo humedad. Externamente marca resistencia infinita. 

Tendremos que seguir esperando a que la resistencia se haga infinita, al igual que en el exterior.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2022)

Habría que barnizar (impermeabilizar) el circuito antes de "cementicearlo" , los concretos de cemento absorben humedad ambiente.

Yo usaba resina de poliester adicionada con una arena de cuarzo (metele mecha si sos guapo)


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Nov 20, 2022)

Genial idea. Además de impermeabilizarlo le dará dureza superficial.
Me refiero a impermeabilizar el bloque de encapsulado, aunque barnizar la PCB, también nos permitirá reducir el tiempo de espera para poner en circuito en funcionamiento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2022)

Ambas dos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 23, 2022)

Estuve invirtiendo unos pesos en componentes para el anti-plop que puse *acá*, pero en la versión "real", que lleva un relay DPDT para achicar espacio y que sea capaz de cortar suficiente corriente alterna como la que puede haber en la salida de este amplificador. Compré un relay de 12Vdc del tipo TRA3, del que dejo adjunto el datasheet, que es capaz de cortar hasta 5A en 240Vac. Teniendo en cuenta que no hay corriente contínua en la salida del amplificador, ni aún bajo condición de falla, estimo que esa capacidad de corte es adecuada para este prototipo.
El principal problema es que el relay me costó lo mismo que un módulo amplificador completo...aunque lo conseguí bastante mas barato que en MercadoLibre (mas o menos 3 U$S blue). El resto de los componentes son de muy bajo costo (el CD40106 me costó 0.3 U$S blue) y la mayoría los tengo disponibles en mi stock de componentes, así que supongo que no hay que gastar mucho más, pero deben saber que el anti-plop les va a costar alrededor de 5 o 6 dolares (blue)...lo que es bastante para evitar ese "ruidito".

Otro problema es como montarlo en el gabinete que hicimos para el amplificador integrado, por que casi no hay espacio disponible y debo buscar la forma de sujetarlo en alguna parte que no incomode el cableado interno del equipo...y por este motivo aún no empiezo a desarrollar el PCB.

En fin...cada uno decide que es lo que puede y debe hacer...

Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 1, 2022)

Pude liberarme un rato y les traigo el esquemático del antitplop. Esta "sería" la versión final, y si bien algunos tiene componentes "repetidos" y/o sin valores, eso está hecho para que puedan montar los componentes a los que puedan acceder o los que tengan guardados:

También les dejo el .pdf que se puede ver mejor y próximamente les traeré el PCB del antiplop. No crean que el esquema es el definitivo por que tengo que completar algunas cosas....pero se parece bastante.

Continuará...


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 2, 2022)

Al final te decantaste por lo mas universal y simple, el optoacoplador.

Incluso se podría armar una plaquetita que quede a la par (en vertical) de la fuente, claro con un separador de goma, ya que la carcasa es metalica la de la fuente de poder....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 2, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Al final te decantaste por lo mas universal y simple, el optoacoplador.


Sisi...lo comenté antes. La solución del transformador de corriente me permite aislación completa y absoluta de la red, pero no es tan fácil hacer uno de ellos si no tenes los materiales adecuados, ademas de usar mas electrónica.
El diseño de arriba es una readaptación de proyecto 104 de ESP, solo que ahora sirve para cualquier tipo de fuente ya sea conmutada o lineal con transformador. Y algo parecido puede hacerse para los protectores de parlantes cuando deban usarse con SMPS.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Incluso se podría armar una plaquetita que quede a la par (en vertical) de la fuente, claro con un separador de goma, ya que la carcasa es metalica la de la fuente de poder....


Como se vé en el diagrama, los componentes "sensores" de la tensión de línea están aparte por que la idea es armar un PCB diferente y completamente aislado del planeta. De hecho he cambiado la caída de tensión resistiva por una capacitiva con la idea de no disipar potencia en un espacio completamente cerrado, por que tengo en mente hacer un módulo completamente independiente que pueda conectarse a cualquier dispositivo...y al muteador en este caso en particular. El diseño ya vá como independiente....lo que no tengo NPI es adentro de qué meterlo para que no quede nada con tensión expuesto al exterior.
Me suena en la cabeza un espaguetti termocontráctil grande que viene con una capa interior de un pegote que se derrite cuando contraés el tubo y hace un masacote que aisla todo. Que consiga ese tipo de termocontraíble es una historia diferente....


----------



## DMLUNA (Dic 2, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sisi...lo comenté antes. La solución del transformador de corriente me permite aislación completa y absoluta de la red, pero no es tan fácil hacer uno de ellos si no tenes los materiales adecuados, ademas de usar mas electrónica.
> El diseño de arriba es una readaptación de proyecto 104 de ESP, solo que ahora sirve para cualquier tipo de fuente ya sea conmutada o lineal con transformador. Y algo parecido puede hacerse para los protectores de parlantes cuando deban usarse con SMPS.
> 
> Como se vé en el diagrama, los componentes "sensores" de la tensión de línea están aparte por que la idea es armar un PCB diferente y completamente aislado del planeta. De hecho he cambiado la caída de tensión resistiva por una capacitiva con la idea de no disipar potencia en un espacio completamente cerrado, por que tengo en mente hacer un módulo completamente independiente que pueda conectarse a cualquier dispositivo...y al muteador en este caso en particular. El diseño ya vá como independiente....lo que no tengo NPI es adentro de qué meterlo para que no quede nada con tensión expuesto al exterior.
> Me suena en la cabeza un espaguetti termocontráctil grande que viene con una capa interior de un pegote que se derrite cuando contraés el tubo y hace un masacote que aisla todo. Que consiga ese tipo de termocontraíble es una historia diferente....


En M.L. venden 50 CMS x 50 mm. A $4.000 argentinos !!! Saladito ese termocontraible 😱


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 2, 2022)

Sigo pensando en el reciclaje, y se me viene la tapita de las Gatorade o Powerade rellena de silicona caliente (la de la pistolita).

Otra es una cajita de TicTac, pero debe ser la mas chiquita, y allí entraría todo el circuito.

Otra un caño de agua o de gas (o cualquiera pero que sea plástico), que podes usar uno de estas grampas para sostenerlo; Grampa Para Caño 20mm Pvc Sica Pack X 10u Electrosystem - $ 866,37


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 2, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Otra un caño de agua o de gas (o cualquiera pero que sea plástico), que podes usar uno de estas grampas para sostenerlo; Grampa Para Caño 20mm Pvc Sica Pack X 10u Electrosystem - $ 866,37


Me gusta la idea de usar un pedazo de caño!!! Tengo varios trozos de diferente diámetro y diferente material (y sí....otra vez anduve cartoneando por la calle y mi esposa estaba espantada) así que voy a ver que onda con eso....
La idea de las grampas mucho no me vá por que nunca pensé en sujetarlo con otra cosa que no fueran los propios cables y un poco de cinta doble faz...


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 2, 2022)

O podes usar precintos.

Si optas por la cinta de doble faz, coloca un pedazo en el fondo y otro en la base, así lo tenes bien agarrado al "coso" ese...


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 5, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> (y sí....otra vez anduve cartoneando por la calle y mi esposa estaba espantada)


No sos el unico si te sirve de consuelo


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Dic 8, 2022)

Objetivo conseguido Dr.!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 8, 2022)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Objetivo conseguido Dr.!!!


Buenísimo!!!!! Contanos que materiales pusiste en el PCB que cubriste con cemento.
Yo casi tengo listas las PCB del mute y la del sensor de 220V cuyos circuitos subí *acá*. La del sensor mide 21mm x 36mm y debe tener unos 15mm de alto. Un poco grande para mi gusto pero está hecha en base a los componentes que tengo, y esa es la que hay que proteger.
Yo tengo una idea diferente de como encapsularla e impedir el acceso a los 220V, pero la voy a ensayar cuando termine el montaje y verificación de los PCB.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Dic 8, 2022)

Si. Paso a describir... 
Cemento-cola, según designación de aquí C2-TE S1. Comúnmente empleado en recibir baldosas porcelànicas con alto nivel de adherencia y elasticidad media. Gratis pidiendo un vaso en cualquier obra ☺
La dosificación. 
Primero el agua, 1/4 del volumen a elaborar. 
Poco a poco los 3/4 restantes de polvo, cucharada a cucharada y batiendo para evitar que se formen grumos. 
Si lo haces al contrario los grumos impedirán la mezcla correcta. 

La masa deberá tener la consistencia de la masa del PAN, si vuelcas el recipiente, debe quedar dentro. 

El molde lo hice con un trozo de cartón de una pizza congelada plegado con cinta adhesiva para facilitar el desmoldaje. 

Eché una capa de fondo, y puse la PCB sin tratar, la idea de 2M llegó tarde... 

Cubri el resto, sacudiendo el molde para evitar burbujas. Con un cartón húmedo alise la superficie. 

El fraguado inicial son 3 días para poder desmoldar sin que se rompa, es como barro de modelar. 

A la semana, puedes lijar con papel grueso para corregir imperfecciones. 

El curado debe hacerse a la sombra, de forma que el agua de la masa haga el proceso natural de cristalización del cemento sin evaporarse, ojo con el clima veraniego. En tal caso regarlo al menos los 3 primeros días. 

Estos Cementos cola suelen venir aditivados con resinas que le confieren algo de elasticidad y pelusilla de fibra de vidrio, casi inapreciable, la verás al lijar, que le da rigidez y evita la fisuración. 

Al fraguar sufre mermas, por lo que no debes superar 1,5 cm de espesor. Si necesitas más, deberás hacerlo por capas separadas 24 horas entre ellas. 

Busco las fotos y las adjunto...
El tiempo de fraguado ha sido de casi 4 semanas.
No olvides cubrir los pasadores de tornillo con cinta aislante para evitar que se taponen con el mortero.
Subí las fotos en orden, pero aparecen desordenadas. Por la hora de la toma sabrás el orden.
Saludos.
...Un vaso de dosificador de detergente de lavadora es muy útil....
PD. 
El cemento deshidrata la piel, tiende a absorber el agua en su reacción. Deben protegerse las manos con guantes de goma. 
Yo no lo hice.... Pero después me puse crema hidratante. Te deja las manos secas y arrugadas, puede producir llagas, así que precauciones...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 9, 2022)

Les voy dejando una primera aproximación al diseño del PCB del antiplop...que en realidad son DOS PCB: uno para el antiplop y otro para el detector de 220V con la idea de mantener este último bien alejado de la zona de baja tensión. El dibujo está hecho a propósito para que tengan que cortar los PCB para poder conectarlos...pero si alguien hace algo indebido...será su problema si pasa al mas allá:

Faltan tres pequeños puentes en el PCB antiplop pero por ahora no los agrego. También les dejo una imagen del PCB del lado del cobre, pero como aún no lo hago ni lo ensayo les recomiendo NO USARLO!!! Yo les confirmaré si estos diseños sirve o hay que cambiarlos.

Las medidas combinadas de ambos PCB son de 95.5mm x 42.16mm, así ambos que caben perfectamente en un recorte de 10 x 5cm 🤷‍♂️


Continuará...


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 9, 2022)

Recordá, si podes, agregale un corte por debajo del optoacoplador, para así aislar aún mas la tensión de red de la de baja tensión...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 9, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Recordá, si podes, agregale un corte por debajo del optoacoplador, para así aislar aún mas la tensión de red de la de baja tensión...


Eso es la línea negra gruesa que está debajo de ambos optoacopladores


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 9, 2022)

Aaahjh... Yo miraba del lado del cobre...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 15, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pude liberarme un rato y les traigo el esquemático del antitplop. Esta "sería" la versión final, y si bien algunos tiene componentes "repetidos" y/o sin valores, eso está hecho para que puedan montar los componentes a los que puedan acceder o los que tengan guardados:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 292586
> También les dejo el .pdf que se puede ver mejor y próximamente les traeré el PCB del antiplop. No crean que el esquema es el definitivo por que tengo que completar algunas cosas....pero se parece bastante.
> 
> Continuará...


Olvídense del post citado. Me mandé terrible bardo con las conexiones de los relay y esa parte está para descartarla por completo. La parte "electrónica pura" está OK y 100% la tengo ya ruteada, pero debo rehacer todas las conexiones de los relay que además son diferentes de lo que preví en los esquemas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 18, 2022)

Bueno, ya está arreglado el esquematico con el lío de las conexiones de los dos posibles relays. Quedó esto, y les dejo el PDF:

También tengo listos los PCBs, pero voy a tratar de imprimirlos y "comerlos" hoy para ver si mañana puedo armarlos y hacer algunas pruebas.
Cuando los verifique se los traigo


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 18, 2022)

No recuerdo si lo dijiste, pero luego del "OK" del Doc, para variar los tiempos, tanto de conexión como desconexión, pueden jugar con los valores de (según esquema);

- Conexión: C2-1 y C2-2 (ambos).

- Desconexión: C1.

Si analizan el funcionamiento, se darán cuenta...


A simple vista, parece todo correcto Doc, habría que ver en la vida real cómo se comporta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 18, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> habría que ver en la vida real cómo se comporta.


Se comporta perfectamente bien! Es el mismo circuito del amplificador de museo, que antes estuvo en el amplificador integrado de 40+40W. Tambien es el circuito de mute del ASP en mi primer juego de baffles y trabajó varios años hasta que armé el nuevo esquema multiamplificado.
Si está bien el nuevo PCB les garantizo que funciona a la perfección...pero por supuesto que voy a subir otro de mis espantosos videos para que puedan comprobarlo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 20, 2022)

Les traigo unas fotos de los avances...

Primero, el relay DPDT de 5A que voy a usar:

El diseño del PCB ya prevee el montaje de este relay, o de los que son "parecidos" pero mas chicos y cortan solo 1 o 2A. En este caso, y dado que el amplificador no puede tener DC a la salida, tal vez uno de los mas chicos hubiera funcionado bien, pero ya que compré esté...lo pongo y listo  🤷‍♂️

Segundo, una fotito del PCB ya impreso en el pertinax (que es un pertinax de porquería!!!!):

Como puede verse, están ambos PCBs juntos y solo hay que recortarlos por separado. El mas pequeño, a la izquierda, es el sensor de los 220V y mide 32mm x 20mm. Podría haberlo achicado un 20 o 25% si no hubiera previsto el montaje de optoacopladores diferentes, pero bué...habrá que gastar un poco mas de aislante cuando lo empaquete...

Y ahora el antiplop ya armado:

Hay algunos detalles en el montaje de los componentes que debo modificar antes de entregarles el PCB definitivo..básicamente la posición de un agujero de montaje, el conector de la "salida" del optoacoplador y una de las borneras, y todo esto por que no han quedado muy cómodos para su colocación, en especial la bornera de salida a parlantes que ha quedado MUY cerca de la resistencia de 560 ohms que se calienta bastante.

Algunas notas respecto al diseño y montaje del PCB del antiplop:
1- A pesar de que las odio, le he puesto dos borneras: una para la entrada de los cables de parlantes de los amplificadores y otra para los cables de salida al conector de parlantes del gabinete. Esto es así por que, lamentablemente, no hay espacio para montar este PCB en la base del gabinete y la unica alternativa válida es "colgarlo" de la tapa y que quede arriba de los amplificadores. No es lo mejor, pero no  hay otra que implique menos riesgos. Como esta forma de montaje es problemática para el desmontaje y futura reparación, lo mas sencillo es colocar los cables de parlantes usando borneras que permiten sacarlos y ponerlos solo girando un tornillo.

2- Hay otra cosa que no se vé de arriba...por que está por debajo del PCB:

Las resistencias de descarga del capacitor de salida, que son las que suprimen el plop, van montadas por debajo usando un par de pads previstos en el PCB para cada una de ellas. Las resistencias de 6R8 que se ven en la foto parecen pequeñas pero "dicen" que son de 1W  y película metálica, las que normalmente son mas chicas que las de película de carbón de 1W. Están soldadas y elevadas un par de mm del PCB para no tocar ningún track, y van por debajo por que si las ponía por arriba iba a usar mas PCB que el recorte de 10 x 5 cm que tenía a mano. Aún así pueden soldarse por el lado de arriba del pertinax, por que si miran la foto anterior verán los huecos de los pads que aparecen al costado de la cápsula del relay, así que pueden ponerse ahí y soldarlas por arriba haciendo alguna artesanía con el montaje de las mismas. Si usan un relay de los mas pequeños ahí si pueden montarse por encima del PCB sin mayor problema, pero bueno....ustedes verán que hacen.

3- La resistencia de 2K2 y el LED rojo de 3mm son completamente opcionales y los pueden quitar si no quieren usarlos, pero YO los he previsto por si alguien quiere usar el LED como indicador de encendido del amplificador y, simultáneamente, indicador de que el amplificador está listo para "sonar", ya que mientras el LED está apagado los parlantes están desconectados y en su lugar se conectan las resistencias de 6R8 para descargar el capacitor de salida....así que sonar...no va a sonar nada en estas condiciones hasta que el antiplop lo habilite y el LED se encienda indicando esta situación.

4- Como de costumbre, las resistencias que calientan (principalmente la de 560 ohms) está levantadas del PCB para que el calor no lo perjudique. La de 560 ohms la elevé con dos palitos de helado apilados (4mm), mientras que la de 1K2 solo la elevé con un palito de helado (2mm). Esto deben hacerlo para que el calor no haga lío con el pertinax de porquería que están vendiendo.

5- Yo usé un zócalo DIL-14 para montar el CD40106. No es obligatorio ponerlo pero es muy cómodo para cambiar el chip si lo queman por algún motivo, más aún siendo un chip CMOS...así que por lo que vale, mejor lo ponen.

6- En la primera foto del antiplop armado verán que falta un componente a lado de la resistencia de 3K3. Este es el capacitor C2-2 que se coloca si hace falta ajustar el tiempo de entrada en operación de los parlantes. Normalmente, con C2-1 de 10uF demora algo de 2.5 segundos y para este amplificador eso debería ser suficiente. Pero puede ocurrir que si usan en capacitor de salida mas grande (2200uF) haga falta esperar un poco mas de tiempo hasta que se descargue, y en ese caso se puede agregar C2-2 del valor necesario para cumplir este tiempo. Normalmente debería ser de 4.7uF, pero pueden usar 10uF o lo que sea que necesiten.
En el Amplificador de Museo yo usé el mismo antiplop en una versión mas vieja, donde estaba previsto para colocar solo un capacitor y nó dos como en este diseño. El problema que tuve fué que con 10uF no alcanzaba a silenciar completamente los parlantes en el encendido y tuve que esperar mas tiempo. El inconveniente es que el valor normalizado siguiente a 10uF es 22uF y con ese valor el tiempo se excedía mucho, teniendo que esperar casi 5 segundos hasta la entrada en operación de los parlantes. Ahora, usando dos capacitores en paralelo (C2-1 y C2-2) ustedes pueden ajustar el tiempo al valor justo y necesario para no tener un plop en el encedido y tampoco tener que esperar demasiado tiempo sin que suene el amplificador.

PD: Los diseños de los PCB se los comparto luego de que pruebe y ponga a punto la operación de este bicho.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 20, 2022)

🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳
Funciona la porquería!!!! Solo se demora un poquito mas que *la simulación del LTSpice que subí hace un tiempo*. Tal como la simulación, el tiempo de conexión usando los umbrales del CD40106 de Texas era de 1.1s y acá es casi 1.3s.
Obviamente no alcanzó con un solo capacitor de 10uF sino que hay que poner uno de 22uF, pero como no tengo le puse otro de 10uF en C2-2 y midiendo con un cronómetro me resultó 2.50s que parece ser suficiente considerando el último video que mostré. Lamentablemente los umbrales de los CMOS tienen cierta variación y van a tener que probar por su cuenta para ver cuanto tiempo les resulta. Siempre pueden usar y colocar ambos, C2-1 y C2-2, y sus valores se sumarán por que están en paralelo.
La diferencia es llamativa, por que en el antiplop del Amplificador de Museo - con el mismo circuito - el tiempo con un solo capacitor de 10uF era de 2s....pero el CD40106 era un Philips de la edad de las cavernas. En fin, prueben y midan ustedes y ajusten los capacitores para que les dé el tiempo que requieran, pero un buen valor para comenzar son 22uF en lugar de los 10uF de C2-1 y usando chips modernos.

Las fotos que les dejo son las del montaje para las pruebas:
Primero la conexión entre ambas plaquetas...

Luego, el manojo de cables para alimentar el antiplop (con 36V) y conectar el detector a los 220V.

Acá una foto de todo el set-up de pruebas...

y les dejo un videíto en el que activo el interruptor de la zapatilla que alimenta la fuente y el detector, y podrán ver como el antiplop espera un ratito antes de encender el LED rojo indicando que "conectó" los parlantes. También puede verse la desconexión inmediata de los parlantes (se apaga el LED) al quitar los 220V de alimentación.





Ahora solo queda montarlo dentro del amplificador y encapsular el detector para evitar contacto con los 220V.

Continuará....

*PD:* Les dejo el diagrama del PCB con los componentes reposicionados y una diagrama de la cara de componentes para que sepan donde vá cada cosa.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 21, 2022)

Aunque ya lo dije/comenté/pregunté/sugerí/consulté/etc... Lo vuelvo a repetir para los que van armarlo;

En la placa donde se encuentran los componentes relacionados a sensar la tensión de red (o sea, donde está el optoacoplador), DEBEN realizar una perforación a lo ancho del optoacoplador, por debajo (pueden guiarse con el archivo "antiplop-F_Silk.pdf", del post anterior del Doc), con el objetivo de separar física y eléctricamente la tensión de red del resto del circuito.

Y me dirán, "pero el optoacoplador está en el medio, ¿Cómo hago para separar desde allí?". Tranquilos, el optoscoplador tiene una aislación de varios miles de voltios, con lo que el mismo conponentes YA aisla esa parte.

Ahora, ¿por qué el PCB?

El PCB, por mas bien que lo hagan, puede tener vestigios de cobre, alguna película de aceite o grasa, algún esmalte, o cualquier cosa que se les ocurra, y transformarse en conductor, con lo consiguiente que puede pasar parte o toda la tensión de red, y eso es MUY peligroso. Si se fijan, las fuentes de alimentación conmutadas "serias", tiene muy bien separados los lados por distancia física o apertura de uno o varios surcos en el propio PCB.

En el caso que nos compete, la separación física es poca, y lo agrava la idea de tener varias opciones de optoacopladores, y lo peor es que no se sabe quién va armar estas cosas, y mucho menos con la calidad y rigurosidad con la que trabaja, entonces se tiene que preveer estas situaciones.

Por lo dicho anteriormente, y por simple lógica, expreso;

Ni "Foros de Electrónica", ni sus dueños y administradores, y ni los usuarios y menos el creador del presente circuito, se hace responsable por el mal uso de la información, quedando al propio riesgo del armador contemplar toda seguridad para consigo mismo y los demas, por lo que quedan explicita y expresamente excluidos de todo cargo al sitio antes sitado y sus integrantes.

Y recuerden, van a manipular algo que se conecta a la red domiciliaria, o sea que un error, y les puede costar la vida a alguien.


PD: Doc, será posible realizar una mini tabla para la gente que maneja 110Vca de red, para el optoacoplador?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 21, 2022)

Oooopppssssss!!!!!
Si....me olvidé de cortar el hueco y cuando ví todo soldado ya no me dió ganas de desarmarlo para hacer la ranura.
De todas formas es muy fácil hacer esa ranura debajo de los optos, por que está marcado donde vá ubicada y es fácil cortar la ranura con un minitorno con disco chiquito (gastado) antes de soldar los componentes.
También es importante cubrir con flux (colofonia + alcohol) para asegurar que el PCB se mantenga aislado y rechace la humedad.
Ahora estoy por preparar la cápsula con un recorte de tubo de PVC de 40mm de diámetro externo.



DJ T3 dijo:


> PD: Doc, será posible realizar una mini tabla para la gente que maneja 110Vca de red, para el optoacoplador?


Creo que es mejor que vean el video de Aurelio Cadenas. Ahí está muy bien explicado aunque tiene un par de pequeños errores resueltos en los comentarios.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 22, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> En el caso que nos compete,* la separación física es poca, y lo agrava la idea de tener varias opciones de optoacopladores*, y lo peor es que no se sabe quién va armar estas cosas, y mucho menos con la calidad y rigurosidad con la que trabaja, entonces se tiene que preveer estas situaciones.


Con respecto a esto, es posible aumentar el área del PCB libre de cobre si es que tienen dudas de la aislación entre las mitades del optoacoplador, y para ello pueden hacer UNA cualquiera de estas cosas:
1- Cortan una ranura en el PCB debajo del optoacoplador, tal como está marcado en la cara de componentes (linea negra gruesa)  ó...
2- Eliminan los tracks (raspando el toner luego de planchar el PCB y antes de comerlo) que llevan la señal los 220V al optoacoplador PC817. Obviamente ya no podrán usar este tipo de optos que se reciclan de las fuentes de PC y tendrán que colocar un opto con cápsula DIL-6 tipo 4N25/26/27/35 (les dejo el datasheet) que también son muy comunes y económicos.

Como supuestamente vamos a aislar por completo todo el PCB, esta aislación va a ayudar que no se produzcan violaciones del espacio libre debido a los 220V, y tal vez esas precauciones no sean taaan necesarias...pero esto depende de que podamos hacer la aislación correctamente.
Respecto a la aislación, encontré un gel bicomponente diseñado exclusivamente para este tipo de aislaciones, al punto que es posible sumergir el PCB completo en este material y cuando se "gelatiniza" queda completamente dieléctrico (-->aislado) hasta un par de miles de voltios. El material se llama *MPGel* y lo venden en MercadoLibre, pero tiene el problema de que es MUY caro (mas o menos U$S 35.00 los 240ml) y en las presentaciones mas pequeñas no se puede mezclar y preparar en forma fragmentada por que el envase no lo permite.
Este producto sería lo mejor que podríamos usar para encapsular el detector de 220V, pero estoy analizando *la resina de poliester*, que es muuuuucho mas barata (por que la forma de uso es mas o menos la misma), y conozco algunas experiencias con su empleo para aislar e impermeabilizar unos sensores electrónicos de humedad del terreno....veré que dicen al respecto, por que solo ví que los encapsularon pero no sé que resultado les dió. El problema con el producto del link es que viene en tarros de 1Kg....medio como muchísimo para mi gusto y posibilidades de uso. En fin... voy a ir por alguna artística a ver que consigo...

Edito:
Estuve conversando con uno de los encargados de aislar los sensores de humedad y me confirma lo que sospechaba: la resina de poliester genera MUCHO calor cuando se cura luego de activada. Me dijo que el calor les aflojaba/soltaba las soldaduras y a veces dañaba algunos componentes. Tuvieron que experimentar con varias marcas de resina de poliester (esto es de hace mas de 10 años) hasta que encontraron una que fraguaba a baja temperatura y quedaba aislado a la perfección...peeeeeero hay que hacer un molde medio especial por que la superficie fragua en forma cóncava, quedando mas alto sobre los bordes y mas deprimido en el centro, así que hay que preveer la carga de una forma no muy convencional o hay que mecanizar el bloque resultante.
También me recomendó que usara el *Sellador Adhesivo SILOC* pero lo usan en base a hacer "pegotes" sobre las áreas a proteger, por que para relleno no fragua del todo bien o lo hace muy lentamente si las capas son gruesas...

Continuará...


----------



## malesi (Dic 22, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Estuve conversando con uno de los encargados de aislar los sensores de humedad y me confirma lo que sospechaba: la resina de poliester genera MUCHO calor cuando se cura luego de activada.


Cuando pasa eso, se mezcla con talco en mezcla que no este muy gordo para que rellene fluidamente, y se consigue que frague lento.
Yo lo utilizo para que no se queme, con la reacción de los dos componentes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 22, 2022)

También he encontrado una resina epoxi para artesanías que le llaman "vidrio líquido". La Sra. Zoidberg alguna vez la usó para una bandeja y queda muy bien, al menos en capas finas (un par de mm)...y es relativamente de bajo costo, pero yo desconozco sus propiedades dieléctricas  y tampoco sé si puede usarse como relleno de algo, aun cuando las instrucciones dicen que pueden colocarse varias capas...
Y tambien estoy pensando en usar las barras de adhesivo termofundente que se usa en la "pistolita" de calor para pegar cosas...pero de eso también desconozco sus propiedades...
Bue....viene un termofundente de 3M para aplicaciones en electrónica pero vale una webada...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 22, 2022)

Bueeeee....ya me pudrí de averiguar cosas que todas salen muy caras o las venden en muchos kilos o son difíciles de conseguir. Para lograr la aislación del módulo detector recurrí a una técnica que ví en youtube hace unos meses y que consiste en hacer un espaguetti termocontráctil con pegamento por dentro usando un termocontráctil normal y adhesivo termofusible. Yo creo que ha quedado bien protegida a $0.00 por que tenía todo en casa.
Vamos con las fotos para que se entienda:
1- Hace falta termocontraíble aaanchoooo....yo tengo este que tiene casi 20mm de diámetro.

2- Medimos el espaguetti para que sobre bastante por cada lado, por que cuando lo contraigamos, el plástico se va a fundir y el espaguetti lo va a desparramar por dentro....y tal vez por fuera.

3- Ponemos a calentar la pistola fusora del plástico...

4- Y bañamos el PCB en plástico fundido por arriba y por abajo. Pónganle bastaaante plástico, por que si sobra mucho en el ultimo paso se va a eliminar.

5- Esperamos que el plástico se enfríe completamente y metemos el detector dentro del espaguetti.

6- Y lo contremos con la pistola de aire caliente...pero *NO *ajusten la temperatura al mango por que solo queremos contraer el espaguetti (125ºC) y volver a derretir el plástico (mas o menos 80ºC) pero nada mas. Mi pistola tiene una escala del 0 al 6 y yo la ajusté en 4.5....y estaba un poco alta...
Así queda  el detector una vez encapsulado:

Fíjense como al contraerse el espaguetti sale un poco del plástico que ha vuelto a fundirse. Del otro lado no salió pero se vé (si se mira por el hueco de salida) que ha recubierto ambos cables. Es importante que salga un poco del plástico por que eso indica que se ha fundido correctamente y ha recubierto todo el PCB y el interior del espaguetti.

Suporongo que aún sigue funcionando el detector  pero cuando se enfríe del todo lo voy a probar nuevamente.

Continuará...


----------



## malesi (Dic 22, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Bueeeee....ya me pudrí de averiguar cosas que todas salen muy caras o las venden en muchos kilos o son difíciles de conseguir. Para lograr la aislación del módulo detector recurrí a una técnica que ví en youtube hace unos meses y que consiste en hacer un espaguetti termocontráctil con pegamento por dentro usando un termocontráctil normal y adhesivo termofusible. Yo creo que ha quedado bien protegida a $0.00 por que tenía todo en casa.
> Vamos con las fotos para que se entienda:
> 1- Hace falta termocontraíble aaanchoooo....yo tengo este que tiene casi 20mm de diámetro.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 293229
> ...



Dale más sitio a C3 para colocarle tumbado como opción, para que salga menos chepa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 22, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Dale más sitio a C3 para colocarle tumbado como opción, para que salga menos chepa


Había pensado dejar espacio para acostarlo, pero resulta que tengo como 4 o 5 modelos de capacitores de 100nF x 400V, algunos mas flacos y altos, otros bastante mas anchos y de igual alto que no caben en el PCB y luego los que puse, que los compré por que medían lo que yo buscaba. Puedo extender un poco el PCB, pero me parece que va a quedar un poco voluminoso.
Después lo hago y vemos como vá...


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 22, 2022)

Al leer esto


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y tambien estoy pensando en usar las barras de adhesivo termofundente que se usa en la "pistolita" de calor para pegar cosas...


Te iba a sugerir esto otro


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> termocontráctil normal y adhesivo termofusible


😁

Pero llegué mas abajo, y lo hiciste tal cual lo pensaba... Jajjaja...

Para quienes no tengan ni idea qué es un termocontraible, o si no lo consiguen, pueden usar un recorte de botella plastica, y aplicarle calor con una pistola de calor o hornalla/estufa (esta ultima con cuidado), para encoger el plastico, con lo que se consigue un efecto similar y aislante.

La silicona es impresindible en este caso, a menos que usen otro tipo de material para inundar la placa y aislarla.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 22, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Para quienes no tengan ni idea qué es un termocontraible, o si no lo consiguen, pueden usar un recorte de botella plastica, y aplicarle calor con una pistola de calor o hornalla/estufa (esta ultima con cuidado), para encoger el plastico, con lo que se consigue un efecto similar y aislante.


Ojito al patito!!!!
Tienen que cortar un "tubo" de la botella. No recorten un trozo abierto por que el chiste es que sea un tubo que se contrae sobre el detector y no un recorte (un rectángulo por ejemplo) que se contrae pero no puede sujetar nada.
Hay un video del "Espacio de Cesar" (forista @anajesusa ) que muestra como se hace...


----------



## DMLUNA (Dic 22, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Bueeeee....ya me pudrí de averiguar cosas que todas salen muy caras o las venden en muchos kilos o son difíciles de conseguir. Para lograr la aislación del módulo detector recurrí a una técnica que ví en youtube hace unos meses y que consiste en hacer un espaguetti termocontráctil con pegamento por dentro usando un termocontráctil normal y adhesivo termofusible. Yo creo que ha quedado bien protegida a $0.00 por que tenía todo en casa.
> Vamos con las fotos para que se entienda:
> 1- Hace falta termocontraíble aaanchoooo....yo tengo este que tiene casi 20mm de diámetro.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 293229
> ...


Los c° 80 de la silicona derretida no daña al opto ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 22, 2022)

DMLUNA dijo:


> Los c° 80 de la silicona derretida no daña al opto ?


No creo...es menos de la mitad de la temperatura de soldadura y aplicada principalmente sobre la cápsula....
Ya voy a ver cuando lo ensaye...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 22, 2022)

Recuerdo que una vez mi viejo fue a llenar una botella de un litro, abrió el grifo del agua caliente y la botella se convirtió en una de 1/4 de litro. 



DMLUNA dijo:


> Los c° 80 de la silicona derretida no daña al opto ?


Reparé un driver de plafón led que al pegarlo con silicona caliente a la cajita, provocaron falso contacto en el IC regulador de corriente. Claro que era SMD.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 22, 2022)

Acabo de ensayarlo durante 5 minutos...y funciona igual que antes.
Como dice don Pincha, tal vez si fuera SMD habría algún problema....pero no es el caso 

Edito:
Les recomiendo usar una resistencia de 3W para la de 560 ohms, por que con 2W calienta bastaaaaaaaante. También pueden usar una de 5W, pero va a tener que ir montada en forma vertical y ocupará bastante mas espacio. A una resistencia de 2W disipando 1W no debería pasarle nada, pero que calienta.....calienta 

*IMPORTANTE:*
La resistencia de 560 ohms solo vale para el relay que está montado en *MÍ *antiplop. Esa resistencia hay que calcularla para cada relay que ustedes consigan, así que no se manden a ponerla sin haberla calculado antes por que se pueden comer el relay o pueden incendiar la resistencia, OK??
Les muestro como es el cálculo para que lo repliquen con sus propios relays:
1- *Consiguen el datasheet del relay* y se fijan el valor de la tensión nominal (importante leer el código del relay!! EL mío es TRA3 *L*) de activación (12V) y la resistencia de la bobina (270 ohms para el tipo *L*). Con eso calculan cuanta corriente demanda el relay cuando se activa --> pura Ley de Ohm: 12V / 270 ohms = 0.045A = 45mA
2- Ahora calculamos el valor de la resistencia para que con esa corriente baje la tensión de 36V a 12V ==> otra vez Ley de Ohm: (36V - 12V) / 0.045A = 533 ohms --> elegimos 560 ohms y con ella circulan 43mA.
3- Y ahora calculamos la potencia a disipar en la resistencia: P = (I^2) x R = (0.043A^2) x 560 ohms = *1,03W* --> elegimos 2W o más.
OK??? Vos tenes que hacer lo mismo con tu relay y averiguar los parámetros de la resistencia para ir a comprarla.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Dic 22, 2022)

Sería conveniente también consultar la reacción al fuego de la resina de poliéster. 
Un cortocircuito o fallo de algún componente podría inflamar el material del encapsulado. 
Tengo entendido que la resina es inflamable y no es autoextinguible como es el caso de los materiales plásticos empleados en electricidad.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 22, 2022)

No se....para que haya llama debe haber oxígeno y luego del baño de resina todos los componentes quedarían sin contacto con el aire...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 23, 2022)

Seguimos un poco mas a ver si terminamos este amplificador de una vez por todas.
Ahora hay que montar el antiplop, y el único lugar donde cabe es colgado de la tapa mas o menos al centro del gabinete. Así que tomamos algunas medidas y resulta que el PCB debe estar a 55mm del fondo y a 15mm de la linea central de unión de ambas tapas. Hacemos unas líneas de referencia a esas distancias y recortamos y pegamos con cinta la impresión de la cara de componentes del PCB:

De esa forma puedo marcar con exactitud los centros de los tres huecos, que se ven como un círculo con una cruz adentro. Una vez hechos los huecos, pasamos los tornillos:

y ya vemos el problema que vamos a tener --> los tornillos brillantes sobre la tapa negra ==> hay que repintar la tapa para ocultar un poco los tornillos, pero eso viene mas tarde.
Ponemos los separadores roscados que van a mantener elevado al PCB. Yo puse esos por que los tengo y me ayudan a sujetar los tornillos, pero si vos no tenés solo debés cortar tres pedazos de 10mm de largo de manguera cristal o de cuerpo de birome, tal como hiciste antes para los otros separadores.

Y ahora colocamos el antiplop sobre estos soportes y les ajustamos las tuercas para que quede fijo.

Y en la siguiente foto se vé la artesanía que tuve que hacer con una tuerca por que calculé mal la posición del hueco. El PCB que han recibido ustedes ya tiene todo corregido y esto no les va a suceder, pero fué una nota de color...

Ahora ya podemos repintar la tapa para dejar negros los tornillos y de paso tapar algunos detalles que surgieron con la manipulación del gabinete:

Como ya no puedo hacer nada mas hasta que se seque esta pintura de porquería, dejamos descansar la tapa por 24hs o más, y mientras tanto metemos manos en el amplificador para tender todo el cableado necesario para el antiplop.
Ustedes ya han visto el cable del sensor de 220V, y a ese le cambié la ficha a una mini-molex x2 y también construí con ese mismo tipo de ficha el cable de alimentación, usando un cable rojo y otro negro sacado de las fuentes de PC, en este caso son los que correspondían al conector de alimentación de la diskettera (queeeeee es eso????   ) por que son mas delgados y flexibles que los otros...y el antiplop solo consume 60mA...mas o menos.
También separé los cables de salida a parlantes, ahora en dos tramos: uno de los amplificadores al antiplop y otro del antiplop al conector de parlantes del equipo ==> el antiplop vá entre los parlantes y los amplificadores. En la siguiente foto puede verse:

Volveré cuando se seque la pintura...

Continuará...


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Dic 25, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> También he encontrado una resina epoxi para artesanías que le llaman "vidrio líquido". La Sra. Zoidberg alguna vez la usó para una bandeja y queda muy bien, al menos en capas finas (un par de mm)...y es relativamente de bajo costo, pero yo desconozco sus propiedades dieléctricas  y tampoco sé si puede usarse como relleno de algo, aun cuando las instrucciones dicen que pueden colocarse varias capas...
> Y tambien estoy pensando en usar las barras de adhesivo termofundente que se usa en la "pistolita" de calor para pegar cosas...pero de eso también desconozco sus propiedades...
> Bue....viene un termofundente de 3M para aplicaciones en electrónica pero vale una webada...


Buenas noches. Espero no llegar tarde con el comentario, al menos para aplicaciones futuras. Hay una resina que es como la que describe ud., Dr. Zoidberg que lleva aparte un catalizador, tiene un ligero color violeta claro y es excelente para empalmes de cables eléctricos que van al exterior.  Esa ya tiene incorporada un acelerante. Hay otra que también en las pinturerías se suele conseguir y que es transparente. Hay que incorporar el acelerante, que es de color violeta y luego el catalizador. Son ambas muy adecuadas para trabajos de electricidad y electrónica y con notables propiedades dieléctricas.
He rellenado centros de dipolo y he cubierto plaquetas con ellas y los circuitos funcionan sin problemas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 26, 2022)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Son ambas muy adecuadas para trabajos de electricidad y electrónica y con notables propiedades dieléctricas.


Nos podrías informar el nombre comercial de esos productos??? Sería bueno conocerlos ya que parecen fáciles de conseguir


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 26, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Nos podrías informar el nombre comercial de esos productos??? Sería bueno conocerlos ya que parecen fáciles de conseguir


Eso es *resina poliester* . Con eso y fibra de vidrio se construyen lanchas y reparan paragolpes entre otras ....
suelen venderlo en las pinturerias como un kit o sino por litro en casas especializadas....
Mezclada con talco industrial pegan mesadas de marmol 
Ojo que al fraguar calienta ( no demasiado ) y prepararla /usarla es bastante chiquero .
Ponerse guantes y los elementos usados hay que descartarlos.
Muy sensible el fraguado a la temperatura ambiente 
Tambien esta la "resina cristal" o epoxi que se usa para hacer artesanias,cabos de cuchillo etc , es bien transparente .
Aun no la he probado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 26, 2022)

Acá les dejo una foto de como queda el antiplop montado en la tapa.
Les aviso que este tipo de montaje no es la mejor idea que se puede tener, sobre todo en un gabinete como este, pero considerando que no había ningún otro lugar posible...pues ahí quedó. El principal inconveniente es la longitud de los cables necesarios para permitir que luego pueda desmontarse la tapa sin tener que hacer un gran lío de cables. Por este motivo, cuando agregué los cables del amplificador al antiplop tuve que darles un largo un poco mayor que los del antiplop a la ficha de parlantes, y esto con la idea que con la idea de poder acceder a las borneras con la tapa "de canto" por detrás del gabinete. No solo tuvo que ir de canto, sino también apoyada en dos trozos de MDF de 18mm para tener una altura razonable que permitiera la conexión de los dos pares de cables.
Si bien la idea funcionó, los que no pude conectar - por que son un poco cortos - son los cables de alimentación y los cables del sensor de 220V. Para poder conectarlos tuve que colocar los soportes de MDF sobre el gabinete, de forma tal de apoyar la tapa sobre ellos y así liberar un poco de espacio para poder "meter la mano" lograr enchufar ambas fichas mini-molex.
Podrían decirme que debería haber usado cables un poco mas largos, pero el incoveniente es que con este tipo de montaje del antiplop no tengo control de donde quedan finalmente los cables cuando cierre el gabinete, y considerando que hay resistencias que calientan - del lado del antiplop - y transistores que calientan - del lado de los amplificadores - se me ocurre que es potencialmente peligroso ubicar un cable de estos sobre uno de los componentes calientes, por que a la corta puede ocasionar un cortocircuito. Manteniendo los cables cortos este problema se reduce un poco...

Todo este proceso demora mas en pensarse que en llevarse a cabo, y siguiendo los pasos inversos es totalmente factible proceder al desmontaje de la tapa junto al antiplop....lo que significa que - para probar los amplificadores en caso de una eventual reparación - habrá que conectar las salidas de los amplificadores al conector de parlantes externo, sin pasar por el antiplop, o bien conectar la carga de prueba directamente al par de cables que van a los amplificadores. Esto puede ser un problema o nó, todo depende que cosa quiera evaluarse, pero el antiplop puede ensayarse fuera del gabinete sin necesidad de tener los parlantes conectados, tal como lo vieron en el video. Dos pesos aparte es el hecho de que en estas condiciones será necesario desmontar el sensor de 220V ....En fin....



Cuando tenga un rato voy a preparar uno de mis pequeños y espantosos videos donde muestro que el encendido del amplificador con los mismos parlantes conectados es completa y absolutamente silencioso, excepto por el click del relay que anuncia la habilitación de los parlantes


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Dic 26, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Nos podrías informar el nombre comercial de esos productos??? Sería bueno conocerlos ya que parecen fáciles de conseguir


Generalmente vienen envasados sin etiquetas ni marca visible y los venden fraccionados por Kg en la misma pintureria. Prometo preguntar en la pinturería cuando vaya si tienen marca del producto o algún dato más. Hay una, que ya tiene acelerante, que trae una tira de papel que dice "Joyinda", sin más información.
Como bien dice AntonioAA, dependiendo de las mezclas el fraguado levanta temperatura y si... es prioritario usar guantes descartables y todo enser que se utilice debe descartarse.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Dic 26, 2022)

Aquí en España, en los comercios especializados en bombas de agua sumergibles, venden un producto que vulgarmente llaman 'torpedo'.
Es un kit compuesto por un envase para cubrir el empalme de los cables, que dispone de unos agujeros por los que inyectas el contenido de dos bolsitas, una de ellas contiene la resina y la otra el catalizador.
La reacción produce calor, como todo bi componente epoxi. No puedes sostenerlo en la mano durante la reacción.
Quizás, y en mi opinión, la opción más 'aséptica y económica' sea la que propuse con anterioridad, con las mejoras que sugirió 2M con barniz. Aunque siempre es bueno dejar el debate abierto a cualquier otra sugerencia mejor fundada.
Los prototipos no siempre salen como esperamos, pero siempre tendremos la opción de mejorarlo.
Suerte en tu labor!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 26, 2022)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Quizás, y en mi opinión, la opción más 'aséptica y económica' sea la que propuse con anterioridad, con las mejoras que sugirió 2M con barniz. Aunque siempre es bueno dejar el debate abierto a cualquier otra sugerencia mejor fundada.


En verdad, hay varias opciones para evaluar y todas ellas con buenas posibilidades...aunque el costo de algunas tal vez pueda salirse de presupuesto.
Lo que yo hice: spaghetti termocontráctil + adhesivo termofusible, es una técnica de muy bajo costo y que hasta ahora a demostrado funcionar OK en lo que es aislación del sensor y también ser muy rápida de poner a punto y lograr la aislación. "En principio" no existe nada que haga suponer un daño a futuro derivado de las propiedades de los materiales empleados....pero nunca se sabe cuando no hay especificaciones del adhesivo.

La propuesta de @direccionyproyectos parece funcionar OK y ser también de muy bajo costo, pero "personalmente" me gustaría ver un sensor sumergido en esa argamasa y evaluar su operación luego de los 30 días de secado. Yo le tengo algo de desconfianza a las posibles sales y otros compuestos que podrían perjudicar al sensor. No tengo pruebas para sostener esto y mas que nada es paranoia mía, pero YO haría la prueba para confirmarlo...

También existe un spaghetti termocontráctil que ya viene con el adhesivo dentro, se aplica como cualquier spaghetti y al cerrarlo con calor se derrite el pegote y aisla todo el conjunto. Este spaghetti es bastante costoso y acá no lo tenemos disponible en muchos diámetros diferentes, pero provee una solucion similar a la mía con productos correctamente especificados.

Luego de analizar el tema de la "resina" llegué a la conclusión que será mucho lío utlizarla...asumiendo que el calor generado no dañe el PCB del sensor. Ya en un post anterior describí las experiencias de unos compañeros de trabajo con unos sensores de humedad encapsulados en resina....y el tiempo que pasó hasta que lograron dar con una marca que les era útil....mas los problemas con ella.

*MORALEJA:* No hay que dar por el pito mas de lo que el pito vale...


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Dic 26, 2022)

Los morteros de cemento Portland no contienen sales ya que una de sus funciones es proteger las barras de acero que les sirve de armado. Aceros al carbono que poseen un elevado grado de oxidación a la intemperie. 

En obras de demolición he observado barras de acero que llevaban dentro del hormigón desde los años 40 y brillaban cómo nuevas. 
También colocamos conductores de cobre desnudo conectados a las barras de acero para hacer la red equipotencial de puesta a tierra de las estructuras. 

Tan sólo no admiten y oxidan al acero los Cementos rápidos, conocidos cómo aluminosos, que contienen óxido de aluminio como acelerante.

También existen morteros especiales llamados pasivadores, tipo R4, que se emplean en reparaciones de estructuras atacadas por el óxido, sobre todo en ambientes marinos, y que tienen la propiedad de pasivar (detener y neutralizar la oxidación) 

Algunos estamos aprendiendo electrónica y análisis de materiales constructivos. ☺


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 26, 2022)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Algunos estamos aprendiendo electrónica y análisis de materiales constructivos. ☺


Podrías armar un sensor y encapsularlo en mortero? Una vez seco y curado es muy sencillo probar si funciona...
Creo que es la forma mas directa de verificar la operatividad del proceso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2022)

Les dejo el video de la prueba del amplificador con el antiplop instalado, y en una tarjetita, al comienzo del video, está el link al video anterior donde el encedido y apagado hacían bulla.
Con lo horrible que salió no les pediré que lo disfruten...  





____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Bien. Hasta acá llega este tema.
Hicimos todo lo que pensamos hacer excepto la fuente de alimentación, ya que coviene mas comprar una SMPS ya hecha y operativa que ponerse a bobinar transformadores, aunque la fuente "clásica" es con transformadores  🤷‍♂️ y también debería funcionar OK.
Acá queda el diseño del preamplificador con el TDA1524 para sumar otro formato a los ya disponibles en el foro, el diseño de los amplificadores, el diseño del antiplop basado en la propuesta de *ESP* y todo el diseño y construcción del gabinete.
Espero que esto le sea de utilidad a quien necesite desarrollar un proyecto como este y solo disponga de un máximo de U$S40.00 (no en Argenchina, por que acá suben hasta los precios internacionales ).

Yo ahora me puedo dedicar a otros proyectos que tengo pendientes y me despido de este tema 👋👋👋





Salud y buena música a todos!!!!


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Dic 28, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Les dejo un bosquejo mas o menos rápido de lo que sería el preamplificador con el TDA1524. Las resistencias que se ven en serie con los potenciómetros de control son para limitar la ganancia a un máximo de 16dB y los controles de graves y agudos están limitados a +/-10dB... pero esto es teórico, veremos cuando lo pruebe  🤷‍♂️
> Ver el archivo adjunto 283521
> El cálculo de las resistencias de los controles de tono se logra analizando cuales serían las tensiónes necesarias para los +/-10dB (que son casi las mismas para graves y agudos) y resolviendo un sistema de dos ecuaciones con dos incógnitas. Si lo quieren, me lo piden y subo una foto del desarrollo...


Buenas noches Dr. y felicitaciones por el proyecto terminado. Si no es muy tarde para hacerlo, ¿podría publicar el cálculo que hizo y que ofreció aquí mismo? Me resultaria provechoso y estimo que a otros foristas también. Agradecido desde ya.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 28, 2022)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> ¿podría publicar el cálculo que hizo y que ofreció aquí mismo?


Hola! Ya está publicado en este post:





						Un amplificador integrado para principiantes (amplificador + preamplificador + fuente)
					

Por lo que vengo poniendo y siento es...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



Tenés que revisar las constantes del sistema de ecuaciones por que ese calculo estaba pensado para el modelo de una simulación del TDA1524 y no recuerdo si están correctos.. pero para mí era la forma de cálculo mas directa por que ya tenía las ecuaciones armadas. Tal vez haya una forma mas simple...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 30, 2022)

Solo a modo de "actualización":
Hace un rato estuve revisando, en MercadoLibre, los precios de las SMPS y de los transformadores clásicos para usar como fuente de alimentación de este proyecto, y resulta que tanto las SMPS y las lineales valen lo mismo, solo que las fuentes lineales son de 75W y las conmutadas son de 150W (medio mentirosos...pero bué).
Si bien los precios se han casi triplicado  desde que yo la compré, aún siguen conviniendo las SMPS....así que si alguien decide armar este sistema, yo le recomiendo que mire directamente las fuentes conmutadas.
👋👋


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 30, 2022)

Otra agregado:
Mirando todos los PCBs que he subido en este tema se ha hecho un poco de lío con cuales son los correctos así que voy a intentar reparar el despelote que hice:
Los PCBs de los amplificadores y el preamplificador: *NO DEBEN USAR* los pdf de este post:






						Un amplificador integrado para principiantes (amplificador + preamplificador + fuente)
					

Gracias @Rorschach !!! Yo pensaba bobinarlo en capas...pero a pedal por que no tengo bobinadora. Sé que es un trabajo de enano hacerlo así, pero como este tema está pensado para principiantes, supongo que bobinarlo a mano y en capas será la mejor solución...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




*SI DEBEN USAR* los de este otro post, por que tienen todas las correcciones y agregados 👇:





						Un amplificador integrado para principiantes (amplificador + preamplificador + fuente)
					

Y acá estuve jugando como quedaría el frente:  Para dibujar soy de madera, y tengo que convertir ese esquema en uno multicapa para poder sacar el plano de taladrado por un lado y los carteles del frente por otro lado. Veré si aprendo como se hace...  Se admiten todo tipo sugerencias respecto al...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



Pero ahí solo están los amplificadores, así que acá les dejo el preamplificador en los pdf adjuntos a este mensaje.

Para el PCB del selector de entrada *SI DEBEN USAR* el del post correspondiente 👇:





						Un amplificador integrado para principiantes (amplificador + preamplificador + fuente)
					

Esto estaba faltando hacer, y es el mecanismo de atenuación y selección de entradas. El preamplificador tendrá solo dos entradas disponibles, por que de esa forma el cambio entre ellas puede hacerse con un switch DPDT, que sale barato y es fácil de conseguir. Por supuesto que ambas entradas son...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Y para los PCBs del antiplop, si es que lo usan, también *SI DEBEN USAR* el del post correspondiente 👇 :





						Un amplificador integrado para principiantes (amplificador + preamplificador + fuente)
					

Otra un caño de agua o de gas (o cualquiera pero que sea plástico), que podes usar uno de estas grampas para sostenerlo; Grampa Para Caño 20mm Pvc Sica Pack X 10u Electrosystem - $ 866,37  Me gusta la idea de usar un pedazo de caño!!! Tengo varios trozos de diferente diámetro y diferente...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Estaría bueno que algún mod elimine los archivos del post *#148* y agregue una redirección a ESTE post para aclarar un poco el lío


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 3, 2023)

Vuelta la burra al trigo....
Hoy les voy a traer algo que debería haber hecho hace mucho tiempo...pero me olvidé  🤷‍♂️
Resulta que en este esquema de conexiones que hice hace un tiempo:





me olvidé de colocar los fusibles para la alimentación de cada módulo amplificador. Si los agrego, el esquema quedaría así:

En el recuadro verde de trazos pueden verse los dos fusibles asociados a la alimentación de cada módulo amplificador.

*Es obligatorio poner estos fusibles??* La verdad es que obligatorio no es, sobre todo en caso de usar una SMPS por que esta debería protegerse y bajar la corriente de salida a CERO en caso de una sobrecarga. El problema es saber cuanto amperaje considera la fuente como "sobrecarga"y tampoco sabemos si estas fuentes chinas tienen una protección verdaderamente útil... y este desconocimiento nos fuerza a usar fusibles.
En el caso de usar un transformador convencional es *MUY PERO MUY* conveniente poner estos fusibles por que el transformador y los filtros no se enteran de las sobrecargas/cortocircuitos y entregan toda la corriente posible hasta que algo se quema...o peor aún, agarra fuego 🤯...y ahí si que nos vamos a arrepentir de no haberlos puesto.

*IMPORTANTE!!*
Debe quedar claro que estos fusibles no van a proteger a los amplificadores ni a los transistores de salida ni nada parecido. Si vuela un fusible de estos es por que ya voló algo antes, y si esto provoca una sobrecarga en la alimentación el fusible se va a suicidar para evitar quemar la fuente o que esta agarre fuego. OK??? Acá no hay magia 

Bien, yo voy a poner este par de fusibles por que no los puse antes de puro salame que soy pero quiero que quien arme este sistema tenga en cuenta la probabilidad de una falla catastrófica que puede producir fuego 🔥🔥🔥
Para que lo tengan en cuenta, en el *Amplificador de 8 Canales* puse un par de fusibles como estos en cada PCB de los módulos amplificadores:

y en el *Amplificador de Museo* los agregué directamente en el PCB que sostiene los capacitores de salida:

También se los vamos a agregar a este amplificador integrado para que todos escuchen música tranquilos , así que empecemos con el trabajito de agregar los fusibles a cada línea de alimentación de los amplificadores:
1-Quitamos la tapa para ver cuanto espacio disponible hay para poner los fusibles. Si has leído el tema completo antes de armar este sistema y has decidido usar el antiplop en la tapa del gabinete, acordate de desmontarlo antes de tirar de la tapa para sacarla o te vas a llevar puestos los cables del antiplop.

Como se vé no hay mucho espacio, y casi todo lo disponible está junto a la regleta de terminales y en la zona de los 220V, así que es MUY IMPORTANTE que trabajés con cuidado y que hayas aislado todos los cables y conexiones de 220V tal como te he explicado a lo largo del tema, OK??? Si antes hiciste alguna chanchada con los 220V ahora es el momento de arreglarla antes de poner los fusibles!!!

2- Vamos a conseguir los portafusibles para colocar los fusibles que necesitamos ahora, pero acá no podemos hacer PCBs por que habría que bañarlas en plástico y luego cubrirlas con un spaghetti termocontráctil como hicimos con el sensor del antiplop, y si hacemos eso nunca podremos cambiar los fusibles 🤷‍♂️, por eso tenemos que buscar otra solución.
A mí se me ocurrió usar los portafusibles aéreos que se usan para la alimentación de los autoestéreos (que palabra taaaan viejaaaa!!!), que aún se consiguen y si bien no son taaaan baratos como deberían serlo el precio que tienen es accesible (tipo 1.2 Biden c/u). En la foto te muestro como son:

En cada una de esas cápsulas negras cuya tapa se atornilla se coloca un fusible de 30mm. El cable, obviamente, hay que cortarlo para tener ambas puntas de conexión del fusible. Con este tipo de portafusible, y recordando que usé una regleta de conexiones, el montaje lo haré en menos de 10 minutos. Vamos entonces...

3-Desconectamos de la regleta el cable de alimentación un canal (el izquierdo en este caso) y lo empalmamos con una de las puntas del portafusible:


4- Lo soldamos y spaghettizamos con termocontráctil.


5- La otra mitad del portafusible la conectamos a la regleta en el mismo lugar de donde quitamos el cable de alimentación:


6- Hacemos lo mismo con el otro canal, ponemos los fusibles y cerramos ambos portafusibles:


7- Precintamos un poco y acomodamos los portafusibles para poder volver a cerrar el gabinete:


8- Antes de cerrar verificamos con el tester o el *MiniPro* que haya continuidad entre la regleta y la alimentación de cada canal. Si querés, podés conectar el amplificador a los 220V, encenderlo y medir que cada canal tenga los 36V, pero acordate que vas a tener los cables de parlante dando vueltas por ahí si has quitado el antiplop, así que asegurate de no mandarte un moco en esta medición.

9- Si todo fué OK, podés cerrar de nuevo el amplificador (conectado todo el antiplop previamente, si es que lo has usado), poner algo de buena música y mandarte una buena birra a tu salud  


*MUY IMPORTANTE 👇👇👇:*
Ahora estarás diciendo *"muy bonito lo que dice y hace este tío, pero de que valor pongo los fusibles???"* y a esto hay que analizarlo un poco...
A ver...
Este amplificador está pensado para entregar 15W sobre 8 ohms o 20W sobre 6 ohms. Si vos has conservado el diseño original, tenemos que calcular cual es la corriente eficaz máxima que circula por la línea de alimentación. Este cálculo es complicado por que no solo tenemos que considerar la potencia sobre la carga sino también la potencia disipada por los transistores de salida, y para no sacar ecuaciones complejas del libro de Electrónica vamos a tomar un camino mas simple aunque no tan preciso, OK? (esto lo hago para no complicarte la existencia, pero no es la forma real de hacerlo).
Estos amplificadores en clase AB tienen una eficiencia máxima del orden del 78%, pero un valor mas real es algo del 65 al 68%. Esto nos dice que por cada watt entregado a la carga, el amplificador se come 0.35W que disipa en calor, así que si consideramos el caso de los 15W y ponemos esa potencia sobre la carga el amplificador estará consumiendo 15W / 0.65 = 23W. Esos 23W (que son "eficaces") se consumen de la fuente de alimentación, que con los 36V que entrega erogará una corriente de 23W / 36V = *0.65A*.
En el caso de considerar los 20W, y haciendo el mismo cálculo, resulta una corriente de alimentación de *0.85A*...siendo estos los valores *MEDIOS* de corriente consumida de la fuente (pueden haber picos de consumo mas altos y mas bajos, pero el promedio tiende a estos valores).
Como los valores que hacen que los fusibles comunes se quemen son los valores promedio de corriente y no los de pico que duran algunos milisegundos (recordar que los fusibles se cortan cuando la temperatura del alambrito es los suficientemente alta y esto se logra integrando la disipación de potencia sobre un cierto tiempo) entonces tenemos que poner fusibles cuyo valores de ruptura estén cercanos a estas corrientes. No podemos poner valores MUY cercanos por que el fusible puede quemarse por fatiga térmica acumulada, aún sin existir sobrecarga en el sistema, y por este motivo le vamos a poner *fusibles normales de 30mm x 1.5A*, OK?


Ahora sí...que la fuerza te acompañe 🖖 Larga vida y prosperidad...


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 3, 2023)

Muy buen trabajo Dr.!!
Un comentario acerca de los portafusibles que estimo puede ser útil. He visto que algunos de esos portafusibles aéreos suelen traer un cable excesivamente fino, recomiendo que cuando los utilicemos verifiquemos que la sección del cable sea coherente con el valor de corriente del fusible a utilizar. Si el cable es demasiado delgado conviene desarmar el portafusible y accediendo a los terminales que hacen contacto con el fusible, abrirlos con una herramienta adecuada (generalmente el cable está sujeto a presión con una pestaña que tiene el terminal) y colocar un cable del valor adecuado.
Excelente trabajo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 3, 2023)

Si, asi es 
Por suerte, en este caso, el cable es tan gordo como el cable de conexión original...o tal vez un poco mas, y así no hubo problema.
De todas formas, en este amplificador de baja potencia la corriente de alimentación no plantea muchos inconvenientes, pero aún así el cable debería ser de al menos 1mm^2 de sección.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 3, 2023)

Y bueno...ya terminado llegó la hora de empacarlo y guardarlo. Tengo pensado regalarle este ampli o el de museo a mi hijo...pero tengo que terminar (mejor dicho "empezar") los baffles, así que hay que sacar esto del medio hasta dentro de algunos meses.
1- Redimensionamos una caja como les mostré en el video del Ampli de Museo...pero esta vez la hice un poco mas grande por que el empaque es diferente al anterior ya que conseguí una caja de galletas muy delgada y altaaaaa...y el empli se mete como en "un bolsillo".

2- Envolvemos el ampli en "burbujas"...que sigo teniendo una gran cantidad de bolsas y pliegos varios.

3- Metemos el ampli en la caja y luego le agregaremos un poco mas de burbujas de relleno.

4- Por último cerramos con cinta de embalar...pero hay que comprar una buena por que la que tengo es una porquería...


Y ahora sí..... 👋  👋  👋  👋  👋  👋  👋  👋  👋 
Chauuuuuuuuu!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Lunes a las 9:19 AM)

Alguna vez charlamos sobre 👇👇


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo uso el Inkscape, pero el Corel Draw lo soporta, igual que cualquier programa de dibujo vectorial. Tambien puede incluirse en una página web y el propio navegador lo muestra. Además es un estándard 100% portable entre diversos sistemas.


Y hoy el amigo YouTube me zugirió este video que muestra como usar Inkscape  y otras cosas para hacer frentes de equipos. Se los dejo por que está bastante simple y enseña el manejo básico de Inkscape.


----------

